# On the way



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 15, 2002)

MOVING MY JOURNAL.  STARTING WITH YESTERDAY.  I'LL ATTACH THE PICS IN A BIT.   I LIKE IT HERE.......

*03/14/02* 
No workout this morning. It is my day off. I was at the gym Fri, Sat., Sun., Mon, Tues., and Wednesday. I needed a day off to rest. 
7:30 -- Oatmeal with 1 tblsp. of honey and 1 tblsp. of protein powder and black coffee. 
9:45 -- apple and water 
11:20 -- 4 hydroxycut before lunch. Lunch was turkey sandwich on whole wheat bread and mustard only with water 
1:30 -- rice cake with pb on it (get off of my rice cake PB...lol) and water. 
3:30 -- pear and more water. I'm really trying to incorporate at least two pieces of fruit in my diet everyday. 
7:30 -- black beans, rice and grilled chicken with hot sauce wrapped in tortilla and drank water.   
Pretty good dinner I think.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 15, 2002)

*03/15/02*

Woke up at 4:45, took supps and went to the gym.
Legs day -- 
Stretch really good before

ham curls with dumbbell
12.5 lbs x 12, 12 (2sets)
15 lbs x 15, 12 (2 sets)

Squats
10 lbs x 12, 12 (2 sets)
25 lbs x 10, 10 (2 sets)

Power Cleans with 12.5 lb dumbbells
10, 10, 10 (3 sets)

Walking lunges
16 steps -- one side of room to the other
16 steps -- back to the other side

Jump Squats
15 reps

Stretch afterwards then 20 minutes cardio.

7:15-- Myoplex Lite shake with one scoop of pb. 
10:00-- Apple and water
11:20-- Hydroxycut and water
11:45-- Turkey burger on whole wheat bun with mustard, lettuce and tomato only.  (Fries came with the meal, but I threw them away.   Didn't even touch one!!  Aren't you proud of me?)
3:00-- rice cake with pb on it and green tea (damn it's cold here in the big D)
7:30-- grilled chicken breast and broccoli with a 1/2 glass of red wine and water.
It was so good.    I am so proud of myself for eating this way.  FYI - hubby went out to eat with his best friend and the kids had burgers.
Off to a good start so far!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 15, 2002)

Here are the before pics.   I will be at my 4 week mark on the 23rd and I will be taking 4 week pics and then more 4 weeks later.

I know everyone has probably already seen these.....but oh well!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 15, 2002)

Here's number 3


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 15, 2002)

Number 2


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 15, 2002)

Number 4


----------



## craig777 (Mar 15, 2002)

I haven't seen them.  

I don't know how you and Sosunni can get up so early to go to the gym. When it comes time for me to cut I am going to have to figure out something because I don't want to get up that early. 

Can't wait to see the next pics.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 17, 2002)

*3/16/02*

Did very well this weekend.   Saturday I got up, took my supps and went to the gym.   ALL CARDIO.   Felt so good too because my legs are still sore from the other day. 
Came home, made 4 egg whites and 1 whole egg with 1 piece of plain wheat toast.

Ate really well the rest of the day.  Had fruits and a turkey sandwich for lunch with water.   Had some yogurt and then last night the kids wanted burgers, so we got them burgers and I made grilled chicken and broccoli at home for me. 

I'm really proud of myself for eating the way I have.   I feel a lot better about where I'm going and how I'm getting there....FINALLY!!!

No gym on Sunday, but my diet is just as good.
Back to the gym on Monday.
T


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 17, 2002)

hey that's great to hear!!! I like to read motivational words like yours FG
Take care!! 
Scorpio Gurl


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 18, 2002)

*03/18/02*

Thanks a bunch SG.   How are you lately by the way?

4:45 -- woke, took supps, got dressed and went to the gym
Stretching first
Shoulders day
30 minutes cardio
Abs (3 sets each -- crunch, rev. crunch, hanging leg raises, hip thrusts)

7:30 -- oatmeal with tsp of honey and one scoop of Isopure and black coffee
10:00 -- 1 cup of rice pudding that I made yesterday and water
11:45 -- about 1 1/2 cups of broccoli and a turkey sandwich on whole wheat bread.   Turkey and bread only, no mustard or anything.  Not that I didn't want it, but I forgot to put it on at home last night when I packed my lunch...hehehe.     And had water to drink.
2:00 -- Luna Bar and water
3:45 -- rice cake w/ pb and more water
7:30 -- grilled chicken and grilled beef fajitas in corn tortillas.   No cheese, no guac, no sour cream....no nothing except a little hot sauce.

All of you from the other side remember when I said this girl at my gym (friend) and I had waged war with each other???  WELL.....I'm doing much better than she is.   Her diet is total shit!!  She's drinking and having brownies and pizza and burgers.  I'm sticking to my diet and I think and feel like I've already made progress.  My clothes are already fitting better and that's the tell tale sign, right??  

More later.....
T


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey Girlie!!!

Thanks for turning me on... I was wondering where everyone went... I was so lonely


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 18, 2002)

Hi T! 

Did you think you'd get rid of me that easy???  

Hope you're doing well...gotta get back to work. But wanted to drop in and say hi.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 18, 2002)

OHHH NOOOO ------ she's here!!!    

No, I was hoping I hadn't gotten rid of you....Email me girly, let's play catch up!!!  Hope all is well with you.

Later
T


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2002)

What kind of supplements are you taking???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2002)

*03/19/02*

Hey B -- I take Hydroxycut and use the RTD's.   I really like it and I think since I've become really serious with my diet and I've increased my cardio, I'm actually....finally....getting some results.   We'll see in about another 4 weeks.   That's when I'm off of the MuscleTech Challenge.    I can go longer if I want, but 8 weeks is the minimum.

ON TO TODAY!!!
4:45 -- woke and took my Hydroxycut, got dressed and went to the gym.
Today was back day and I did 30 minutes cardio and two sets of ham curls with a dumbbell.

7:45 -- oatmeal with one tsp. of honey and a scoop of protein powder in it with black coffee.
9:45 -- 1/2 cup of leftover rice pudding and water.
11:30 -- 4 Hydroxycut with water
12:00 -- black beans, rice, grilled chicken wrapped in a tortilla.
I actually only ended up eating about 3/4 of it, I was driving back from doing something for work and I found it really hard to eat in the car....but I managed to suck down that much of it.
3:30 -- rice cake with pb on it and water (2 bottles to be exact.)
7:30 -- grilled some very lean steak on my George Foreman grill and some new potatoes too.  Also had green beans with that and one glass of red wine and water, water, water.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 19, 2002)

How do you like the hydroxycut? ~ Of course it's gonna be different from the Canadian brand (that i have tried) do you find it effective? 
I didn't mind it when i had it... but just recently started mixing my own formula  It's saves a bit of cash...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2002)

I like the Hydroxycut.    In the beginning it gave me the jitters, but I recall that that ceased after about a week or so.

I really like it and it is very effective.   I've tried other fat burners too and some worked, some didn't.   I like the Hydroxycut better than anything I've taken.

How does the Canadian brand differ?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2002)

HEY FITGIRL!!! I JUST FOUND OUT FROM Butterfly that all you guys came over here!! I was wondering where everyone was!!! FOUND YA!! Love your new journal sweetie!!! AND YOUR LOOKING GREAT!!! email me later when you get a chance so we can catch up!!! How are you and the hubby??? Take care!!! Stacey


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2002)

Awwww, I'm your first post.....I feel so special.
I emailed you sweetie.....


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2002)

Hey girlie!!! Of course your my first post!! I miss ya girl!! Kay~ I am going to go check my mail!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 20, 2002)

*03/20/02*

Today is my day off -- no gym.   I wanted to take a day of rest because I start with my trainer tomorrow.  I went ahead and stayed with this trainer because he is leaving at the end of the month and I'll have to start with a different trainer.  Also decided to stay with him because he isn't charging me.   Since he is leaving me after already making a committment to me, he is going to go ahead and give me two sessions free and he's going to look through my logs and tell me if he can find anything.

7:45 -- oatmeal with one scoop of protein powder and one tsp. of honey and black coffee.
10:30 -- Luna Bar and water
12:00 -- 4 Hydroxycut with water
12:15 -- turkey carver sandwich from Boston Market with reg. mustard, lettuce and tomato....NO cheese.   I also got a side of  steamed veggies to go along with this.   Had another two 9 oz. bottles of water.
3:30 -- rice cake with pb and more water
7:00 -- grilled some fish with lemon and garlic on it, grilled zucchini and squash and had one slice of a baguette.   Oh, the fish was incredible!!!!


More later.  Hope everyone is doing great today.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey girlie!! Thats a good idea to stay with that trainer..especially since he's not charging you!! I think your food is looking really good. Looks like you have lowered your carbs at breakfast time too! I hope you have a great day off sweetie!! I am hitting the gym again finally after being out of it since the day before my wedding!! (But I have been walking a lot--just haven't lifted weights in a week and a half) ANYWAYS~ have a wonderful day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks Stacey.....I hope changing my foods will allow me to make some extra progress.   I think it has already.  I'm trying really hard to get more protein, veggies and fruits.  I still have my oatmeal in the mornings, but I'm adding protein powder to it now.  

I take my 4 week pics on Saturday and I'll have those up as soon as they are sent to me from my friend.   

I can't wait until tomorrow to see what my trainer tells me.    I'm really excited about the fact that he isn't charging me either and he's going to take a look at my log too.....but I need to keep that on the down low....ya know?   LOL

I'll let everyone know how it goes tomorrow morning.

stacey....did you return my email from the other day????  I tell ya, I've lost some time since then.   I don't remember anything.  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey T~ Girl I never got an email from ya the other day! HMMM? WIERD!! I think your diet is great..I am trying to get more protein and fruits in also! Thats good your adding protein pwd to your oatmeal! I need a better protein powder..I tried that & it made my oatmeal NASTY & in hard clumps! ~ Can't wait to see your 4 wk. pictures!! Let us know what the trainer tells ya tomorrow!! I bet you can't wait to meet with him!!!
Talk to ya later girlie! I wonder why I didn't get your email??HMM?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey you know what?  I'm using Isopure by Perfect to add to my oatmeal.   It dissolves so easily and it doesn't have a funky taste.   I buy the vanilla flavor....my husband makes shakes with it and he really likes it.

The only thing my email was about was asking what your new last name is and how the honeymoon went....but then I said, nevermind, if your honeymoon was anything like mine and my anniversary trip, then you never left the room except to eat!!  LOL

Later babes


----------



## Stacey (Mar 20, 2002)

HEY T~ I just emailed you a bunch of picutres!! lET ME KNOW IF YA GET THEM!!

I have Isopure strawberry (the zero carb) I wonder if I am just making it wrong or something??? Its GOOD stuff though! Hey Read my journal on Musclemag..I talked all about the wedding..in detail!! BUT IT WAS PERFECT..and sooo beautiful!!  Thanks for asking sweetie!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2002)

*03/21/02*

Hey peeps -- today was good.   I got to spend some time with my trainer this morning....actually about an hour.   We went through some exercises that he wants me to do (within the program) for 6 weeks.   We took my bf level and mostly did a lot of talking.  I did learn some extra stuff though just in that short time.

He didn't get to the gym until 5:30 -- I was there at 5 and I thought that was our time, but apparently I was wrong.   It's okay though because I was able to do some stretching and actually do about 15 minutes on the treadmill.

He wrote some stuff down for me to do and I'm going to keep that log as well.  I forgot to take my log home last night so he wasn't able to look at it this morning.  But I did tell him what my training and diet was looking like and he thinks I'm well on my way, I just need to "advance it" a little bit.  

7:45 -- oatmeal with one scoop of protein powder and black coffee.
10:00 -- EAS Advantage Shake
12:00 -- grilled turkey burger (mustard, lettuce and tomato only) and I had a Sobe Lean beverage to drink.
AAHH -- I forgot to eat earlier and now it's 4:00 and I was pretty much jonesin' because I thought I didn't have any food.   But then I opened up my desk drawer to get something out and lookey there, lookey there -- a ready mix, fat free tuna snack pack.    YIPPEEEE!!!
*7:30 -- OMG, I have to tell you about my dinner --* 
I stopped at the store on my way home and got some round steak and some shrimp.  I cut the steak into little cubes and seasoned them and grilled them on my GF grill of course.  While I was doing that, I soaked the shrimp in some Sauza tequila and lemon pepper season and then grilled it when the steak was done.  When those were done, I grilled 4 pineapple rings and put the steak and shrimp on that in a little presentation and made some long grain and wild rice to go with it.....OHHH...YUMMY!! 
About 9 I had a jello before I went to bed at 10:30.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2002)

HEY sweetie!! Thats good you learned some things from your trainer!! SEE We all knew you were eating/ and working out right...I am glad he thought so too! AHHH You didn't bring food with ya today..I will fed-ex you some. CAN I Take your order mam??? Just kiddin' ... have a great day! 
BTW~ Did you get email from me?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2002)

Um, yes...I'll have the two grilled chicken sandwiches with mustard and extra lettuce and tomatoes please.
(see, if I go out to a fast food place at lunch that's what I always get.   I eat one whole one and only the chicken and veggies from the second one.)

My trainer did make a few little changes for me and I will see how it works.  I think changing my diet and getting a little extra cardio has helped tremendously already.....
We'll see what happens over the next six weeks.   Thanks again girly and yes I did get email from you and I replied, but it came back that it couldn't be delivered to your hotmail acct.

I think the pics are beautiful...you look so wonderful sweet pea!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Girlie...okay your chicken is on the way!! Thats a good idea oredering two sandwhiches...and eating just the veggies from the 2nd one..your such a smartie!! Oh I know why I didn't get your email..my account was full yesterday from my cousin sending me pictures! Dang! Its not now though!  Thanks for the compliments! 
I bet the few changes your trainer made will help you a lot!!! Good luck girl!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2002)

whats up with the time thing on this site..you and me both have an "AM" time and its like lunchtime here!! HMMMM??
JUST WANTED TO BUG YA


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm buggin' too.....lol
I saw that earlier when I got your email about fed-ex'ing me some food -- I was like  

Oh well....what's up with you?  I'm going to email you


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2002)

I just tried emailing you and it came back again.......I don't know what's up wit dat??


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2002)

HEY THATS REALLY weird!!! HMMM?? My email is aprincess68@hotmail.com


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2002)

Girlie..see if that works real fast..just put like Hi..test run!! haha..we are goofy


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2002)

I just did and yes we are!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2002)

HAHA!! Okay haven't gotten anything yet!! GEEZ what's the deal!??????? Hey I just started me a journal on this site!! I like this one better...do u??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2002)

Oh well......we'll stick to the threads.   
Yes, I do like this site better.  And even better now that you're here   

In my email, I asked how your training and diet was going and if you were back in the gym yet.    I'll go check out your journal here.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey girl! 
awwww how sweet!! When I noticed you had a journal here...I Had to join!!  This site is a lot better~ That other one is always down!! Thats BS! Anyway..My diet/exercise is going good. WELL... diet wise..I am still the same~ Eating clean..I had a salad with turkey breast for lunch today, and some natural apple sauce. I have my Shelf in our pantry with all my health nut food..then the shelf below is all Matt's junk...& I MEAN JUNK!! But I have done good. On our honeymoon I cheated everyday!! It was fun!! I had a lot of pasta (still had salads & chicken though), but had a lot of alcohol..and we always had desert..well I did..he doesn't like desert!! So I am good to go with no cheats for a Long time!! Exercise wise.. I have not been to the gym since the day before my wedding..however..we did a TON of walking in Cancun everyday..and I have been jogging every night with my dog (at my moms) soooo Just have not done weights..I am gonna do more cardio now then weights. But still going to do my weight routine 2-3 days a week. Marriage sooo far is pretty cool. The only thing that sucks is Matt's hours... he works 2-11pm every day..and is off every other weekend. So I have been going to bed every night at 12:30 or 1 am and getting up at 6--- I'm SLEEPY!! And I can't sleep at night...hes zonked out..and I'm wide awake!! SUCKS!! But other than that..I'm good! How are you and Brad? Talk to ya later girl!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2002)

We are so great.   In the 12 months we've been married, only once have we really had it out and it was over what else.....money!   But -- on my behalf, the whole thing was his fault...no really it was, I'd given him some money and he forgot that I did...remember that?   I think I told you about that one!

I have been adding more cardio to my daily routine too.    And now, I'm about to up it.   Starting tomorrow, I'll be getting in about 40 to 45 minutes.  I'll post my workout tomorrow and let everyone know what he has me doing.
Better actually do some work now.   I'm thinking I might make a trip to Houston next month -- wanna hook up?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey newlywedprincess! Even though you weren't talking to me directy, I just wanted to say hi...glad things are going well for you and the hubby. Are his work hours going to change now? Were you not living together before you got married? I can't remember...

Anyway...just wanted to say hi!

And Hi to T, too!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2002)

Oh gee.....thanks for saying hello to me too!!!   LOL
What's up with you Miss L?   
Thanks for dropping by my place


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2002)

hello~
Thats sooo great that you and Brad are doing soooo good!! I am sooo happy for you!! I do remember that small arguement about the money..and it was his fault!! HA!! But thats good ya'll get a long soo well!! Remember Matt is just like Brad..but I think (money wise) we got it all figured out! 
Ya, let us know what the trainer has you doing tomorrow!! I think that extra cardio is going to help you soooo much!! COOL! Your going to to be in Houston soon...of course I wanna hook up!! Let me know when you will be in town!! YEAH!

HI MISS L~~~~ Good to hear from ya!!  Nope, his hours will not change..probably not for another year or MORE-- stinks! No we didn't live together before. He would stay with me a few nights outta the week, and on the weekends though! We did get this apartment together thinking he was going to move in..then his parents were VERY against that..so we stuck it out till Now!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2002)

I think I might try to be there the weekend of the 19th, 20th and 21st....don't have that set in concrete yet, but will try to firm that up and I will get back to you.   I'll have to email Ann too and let her know.   Maybe we could all go out on that Sat. night???!!!

Oh cooooolllll that's going to be so much fun!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2002)

HEY! That does sound like a lot of FUN!!! COOL!! I will see what My April looks like with Matt! YA~ EMAIL Ann!! See what she has going on that month!  HEY~ We could all go to my Gym together...ya right... WE are going out for drinks!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Fitgirl! Just wanted to popp in and say HI!!  Good to see so many MM members here! Keep up the wonderful work!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2002)

Aww, thanks NG.    Glad you're here finally.

We will win in the end........


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 21, 2002)

Time to pop in here and tell you guys to check out this thread:
http://www.ironmagazine.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2809

It talks about the time zone issues.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh cool -- Thanks Miss L for the info on the time.   Let's see if it works.

....it's actually putting me an hour ahead....but better than 6 hours behind


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2002)

*03/22/02*

4:45 -- woke up, took my supps, got dressed and went to the gym.   This was my first day on my trainer's program and I think it went quite well.

*Biceps:*
Preacher curls with 5lbs on each side of bar (2 sets of this routine)
25reps--rest 30 seconds--25 more--rest 30 sec.--25 more

Standing barbell curls; same weight (1 set of this routine)
25reps--rest 30 seconds--25 more--rest 30 sec.--25 more

*Triceps:*
Extensions with ropes; only 30 lbs (1 set of this routine)
25reps--rest 30 seconds--25 more--rest 30 sec.--25 more

Then I did 20 minutes on the treadmill on the CARDIO program
Then I did 20 minutes on the Precor crosstrainer on the Cross Trainer 2 program with high intensity.

Then I grabbed on of the trainers that didn't have a client at that moment (she's kind of a friend and we talk all of the time) and I made her do abs with me.

*Reverse crunches:*
3 sets of 12 reps

*Hip Thrusts:*
3 sets of 12 reps

7:30 -- three egg whites scrambled with a little bit of cheese, turkey and green bell peppers and 1/2 of a Multigrain bagel and black coffee
10:00 -- rice cake with pb and water
11:20 -- met a friend for lunch at a Chinese place.  I had white rice with spicy steamed veggies and spicy chicken, had water to drink 
2:30 -- looks like there might be an extra meal or snack today.   I guess I ate lunch so early and I'm hungry now.  I'm having an EAS Shake now.

Sorry my thread is so long today, but it is my first day on my trainer's program and I really wanted to detail everything so I could keep a good record.    I hope everyone is doing great today -- TGIF!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2002)

Good Morning girl! YOU ROCKED WITH YOUR CARDIO TODAY!!! I'm soooo proud!! Makes me want to run to the gym now!  Thats a good arm workout too! We like it when you get detailed on us..thats why we have journals right!! Yummy breakfast today too! 
BTW~ what time do u go to bed..you get up SOOO EARLY! I don't know how you do it!!
have a great day...your right...TGIF!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2002)

hey chickie -- how are you today?  Things are fantastamundo here!!  Hey really quickly, go check out my dinner from last night on the previous page.

I usually go to bed anywhere from about 10 to 11 at night.   
Oh my gosh... the workout!!   I could barely finish by the time I was on my last sets.    

Thanks Stacey.....I'm proud of me too!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2002)

hey! I'm doing great today..thanks..I feel soo light today..and all I did was go jogging last night for 30 minutes (sprinting a lot) & did abs. Wierd huh! YOUR DINNER LAST NIGHT..the shrimp grilled and that round steak with pineapple rings..is that what you wanted me to check out?? GIRL IT LOOKED SOO YUMMY AND GOOD!! YOU MADE ME hungry!! Your just a little chef huh!! Looked awesome! I bet you could barely finish that workout...that was a kickbutt one!  man u wake up early!! But if you go to bed around 10, thats not too bad!! Guess your getting as much sleep as me..if I go to bed around 12:30 and get up at 6 or 6:30!  HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 22, 2002)

STACEY---

You gonna post those beautiful wedding pics???

Or is that my job


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2002)

Hey girl..I can't on my computer..remember! I wish I could!!! Dang it!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2002)

can ya help me out maybe Butterfly???


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi ladies!

FG, great workout today! And I liked your breakfast, too.

It looks like none of us gets enough sleep at night. I've been going to bed around 10 or 10:30 and getting up at 4:45...I am always so tired by Friday, are you guys?

I hope Butterfly can post some of the wedding pics!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2002)

I'm so tired right now....I'm going to have to go home and strip all my clothes off and lay in da bed before we go out tonight....


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2002)

hahaha.. strip all the clothes off and lay in the bed..IS Brad gonna be there?? Like you will get a catnap!!
WHAT ARE U THINKIN! COOL~~ We are going out tonight too!! What are you doing??

Miss L~~ Heck ya.. I am sooo SLEEPY RIGHT NOW!!
I hope Butterfly can help me out too!! She may have deleted what I sent her though???HMMM?? And I did too..I think.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2002)

*03/25/02*

Great workout this morning.
4:45 -- woke, took supps, got dressed and went to gym.
Today was Super Legs
3 sets of the following routine (each set is in order)
Set #1 -- 25 reps wide stance squats
               25 quick steps (on bench, alt. legs)  
               25 reverse lunges
               25 jump squats
Set #2 -- SAME
Set #3 -- SAME

Leg Preses -- 2 sets of 15 reps with 90 lbs.
Stiff leg deadlifts
Ham Curls -- 25 reps with 15 lb. dumbbell

Cardio 30 min. on treadmill

7:30 -- Special K Cereal with strawberries and 2% milk and 1 cup black coffee
9:30 -- mix of raisins and walnuts (approx. 1/4 cup) and water
12:00 -- white rice, black beans, hot sauce and grilled chicken mixed together and had water to drink
2:30 -- pb on rice cake and water
7:30 -- grilled margarita chicken, zucchini, squash and broccoli with water to drink.


Hope everyone is doing well and you had a great weekend.
T


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 25, 2002)

Hey sweets! 

I did jumping squats this morning, too! Aren't they the best? Did you use any weights on your other squats and the step ups? Actually, we did alot of the same stuff today...too funny! 

I started a journal, too. Check it out when you have time, kay?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2002)

Just wanted to say Hi!! Yummy breakfast girl! 
Awesome workout too!!!! You just keep kickin some but!! Have a great day


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2002)

*03/26/02*

4:45 woke up, got dressed, took supps and went to the gym.
Today was shoulder and back day.

*Shoulders:*
Military Press (12.5 lbs) -- 25 reps, rest 30 sec., 25 reps, rest 30 sec. 
Front raise (10 lbs) -- Alternate arms -- 50 reps, rest 30 sec., 50 reps, rest 30 sec.

*Back:*
Seated rows (40 lbs) -- 25 reps, rest 30 sec, 25 reps, rest 30 sec.
Lat pull downs (70 lbs) -- 25 reps, rest 30 sec, 25 reps, rest 30 sec.

30 minutes on treadmill on cardio program.

7:45 -- two lowfat waffles with natty, raw honey, raisins, 1 crushed walnut and apples on it; with black coffee.
10:00 -- Jell-o and water for mid-morning snack
11:30 -- Lunch was grilled lemon pepper chicken on GF grill with a couple of crackers and water.
3:00 -- EAS Shake (Chocolate Fudge flavor  
7:00 -- turkey on whole wheat bread with mustard, an apple and water.

Here's my info from fitday.com today.
Calories Eaten Today 
source grams     cals    %total 
Total:   1180    
Fat:     19           167    15% 
Sat:     3             29      3% 
Poly:   5              41      4% 
Mono: 4              36      3% 
Carbs: 160        590     52% 
Fiber:  12           0         0% 
Protein: 94       375       33% 
Alcohol: 0           0           0%


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2002)

*03/27/02*

Today was calves and abs and cardio only

Calf raises on a machine -- 25 reps for 2 sets
Standing calf raises with 15lb dumbell -- 25 reps for 2 sets

Abs (each exer. was 12 reps and 3 sets)
Here's the routine:
Reverse crunches
Hip Thrusts
Oblique crunches
Leg lifts on Roman  chair
Regular crunches on floor with feet on wall

30 minutes on treadmill

7:00--1/2 Myoplex Lite Chocolate Shake
9:00-- 1/2 cup oatmeal with raisins in it and black coffee
10:15-- water and an EAS Shake (RTD)
11:20 -- grilled chicken, rice and black beans mixed together with a little hot sauce and 3 glasses or water
2:00 -- jell-o, lime flavor -- YUMMY!!
7:30 - grilled chicken with a pureed pecan and raspberry sauce with rice and water.

Hope everyone has a great evening.....Kuso, still no package dude?  I'll bet someone was searching it for security reasons and decided to steal all of that stuff.   DAMMIT


----------



## Stacey (Mar 27, 2002)

hey girlie! Great meals you got going on there!! They look yummy!! 
How are you??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2002)

I'm doing great except today I'm really tired.   This morning when I was on the treadmill, I just could not pull it together.   I could not get going.... it was awful
Okay enough about me.   How are you doing?  I haven't checked anyone's diary lately.   I've been on inputting all of my foods and my new workouts and that is it.
Shoot me back if you get a chance.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey girl!! I know what ya mean about being tired!! I am soo ready to crawl in my bed when I get home from work!! The past 3 days have really been tiring! I'm okay though..the funeral was hard!! 
I am proud of you with all your new food and workouts!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 27, 2002)

Me too!  It was all I could do to get out of bed this morning!

My boss just told me that they are looking at phasing back over the next 2-3 years!  There are 4 full-time and 1 part-time people on this contract and he's talking about NASA wanting it to drop to 2 full-time people... OUCH!!!

I know they'd look at combining my job with my friend's job which really sucks b/c one of will get laid off  

My job is more technical and hers is more admin but I don't know who they'd pick!!!  It's a scary thought!

Sorry to drop my problems in your journal T!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey Butterfly~~ thanks for doing my pictures sweetie! WOW I am not the only one who hit the alarm clock a zillion times..I am dreaming of my bed!! 
GIRL I Hope they don't lay you off..but that sucks that it may be your friend if not you!! They need to chose someone else! I will keep my fingers crossed for ya!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I am soo ready to crawl in my bed when I get home from work!!



You read my mind.    That's exactly what I'm doing when I get home!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey B....I hope it's not you too.    Here's a thought, if you get a say in it or an option to give your suggestions.....---- can either of you do the others' job?  It's all about cross training honey.
That does suck that it's your friend, but the further I get into my career and the older I get, the more I believe in the statement, "Survival of the Fittest."    (haha, no pun intended)


----------



## butterfly (Mar 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey B....I hope it's not you too.    Here's a thought, if you get a say in it or an option to give your suggestions.....---- can either of you do the others' job?  It's all about cross training honey.
> That does suck that it's your friend, but the further I get into my career and the older I get, the more I believe in the statement, "Survival of the Fittest."    (haha, no pun intended)


Yeah, unfortunately for her it would be way easier for me to learn what parts of her job I don't already know then it would be for her to learn my job.  Esp. b/c my job is technical... she's pretty clueless when it comes to computers and IT.

She's on travel right now and hasn't heard the news so I'm gonna be _real_ interested in her reaction on Monday.

I totally agree with the "Survival of the Fittest" motto.  In fact I've been quite motivated and pro-active in my work today


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 28, 2002)

*03/28/02*

4:30 -- woke, took supps, got dressed and went to gym
4:50 -- stretch and today was biceps and triceps day

*Biceps:* 
Concentration curls 15 lbs -- 2 sets -- 15 reps each
V-Bar curls 20 lbs -- 2 sets -- 12 reps each

*Triceps:*
Dips off bench 2 sets -- 15 reps each
Overhead ext. 3 sets -- 15 lbs -- 15 reps each

30 minutes cardio on treadmill

7:30 -- coffee, low-fat waffles with raisins and 1 crushed walnut over it.   It was really good.
9:45 -- EAS Myoplex RTD (20 g. protein)
11:30 -- salad with: dark green lettuce, tomatoes, chicken, almonds, mandarin oranges, and a peanut sauce (no oil in the sauce)  It is so good, but way too big for me to finish in one sitting.    
3:00 -- about 12 piecs of walnuts and more water
Dinner??  Well, hubby and I went shopping and to see a friend who just had a baby.  Cutie too!!  We ended up at an Italian rest and he had veal and I had veggie lasagna.   I also had one glass of wine.  Not the greatest dinner but I took one better than meat lasagna.

More later


----------



## Stacey (Mar 28, 2002)

Just wanted to say Good Morning!! Man, your breakfast looked yummy again!!!
Have a great day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 28, 2002)

Thanks Stacey.....it  was good.....I just love raisins!!
How are you today?   I guess I should go check your journal.


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 28, 2002)

Looks like your doing great.  I hate when I'm tired in the morning, being tired sucks, you had your day yesterday, today is mine, I am having such a hard time staying awake at work.  I want to go get some coffee but I've done so good, haven't had coffee in about 3 months...decisions decisions...Keep up the great work!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 28, 2002)

Hey guess what?!?

I might be going to Dallas end of May for a conference!!

Maybe we could have dinner one night???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 28, 2002)

You just tell me when you're here and I'll pick you up at the hotel and we'll go have dinner.    I have a couple of fav spots here that I think you'd love.....

Cool.....let me know


----------



## Stacey (Mar 28, 2002)

Hey! I love raisins too!! Yum! Oh I am good!! I better go write in my journal soon if your gonna go read it!! (Bad me)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 28, 2002)

Hey RoCk, should I send you a couple of Hydroxycut??


----------



## butterfly (Mar 28, 2002)

T ~

I used to take Hydroycut and it worked really well but then my chest started to hurt every-once-in-awhile and then it hurt more often and I decided my heart was more important than loosing weight quickly...

Just be careful with the stuff... and please stop taking it if you start getting the same symptoms... 

Stace and I need you to stick around for a long time!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 28, 2002)

You are too sweeeeettt!!!!   I'm very careful with it.     Not only have I been using it for about 3 years, but I do the cycle thing.    I'll use it for about a month and then I'm off for a month.  Or sometimes two.   I also spoke to my internist because I didn't want it to interact with my cholesterol meds....he said I should be okay.   I even gave him an empty bottle to check it out.
You're so sweet though -- I want to stick around for a long time too.  I kinda like the new friends I've made -- I like 'em a lot!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 28, 2002)

I hadn't thought of cycling it... and if you internist said it's ok then you shouldn't worry


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 28, 2002)

I have hydroxycut, but dont like the feeling when I'm on it, so I stay away from hydroxycut...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 28, 2002)

Hey Girls~~ Ya T~~ What Butterfly said..we like you a lot..and want you to stay with us for a long, long, time!!!  Exenadrine always made my heart race..and I have mild heart problems to begin with so I had to stop taking that!! But as long as you got it checked out..guess its okay!! I heard Cycling was good too!!

I LIKE MY NEW FRIENDS A LOT TOO!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> I have hydroxycut, but dont like the feeling when I'm on it, so I stay away from hydroxycut...


Maybe you're taking too much????


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I haven't seen them.
> 
> I don't know how you and Sosunni can get up so early to go to the gym. When it comes time for me to cut I am going to have to figure out something because I don't want to get up that early.
> ...



Craig, it's all a matter of priority... and being at the gym that doesn't smell like bad feet and has 21 year old boys I'm trying to pick up on cause they work there an I thinkin' he's like 33 or something and I really NEED a date since GOOD GOD it's been since Thanksgiving since I've gotten any and I just don't know how much longer I can buy batteries although I've purchased stock in duracell... BANG BANG... the cooper top battery(TM) (yea, I'm in law) and if I wait much longer, my cat's gonna want to find a new home and my bird's gonna learn some new sounds that I'd hope he wound't repeat cause I take him to work and he already sits in his cage at work saying "FU*(&, FU&, FU$^ and I don't think my explaintion that my old roommate taught him to do that along with burping which my bird does a lot now too because my roommate was a pig and I called him pigboy and he smelled.. ew.. like bad feet.. which makes me to go the gym in the morning so I don't have to smell it e v e r y   d a m n  p l a c e   I go!!!

Hmm... maybe I should switch to decaf.


----------



## craig777 (Mar 29, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Sosunni*
> 
> and has 21 year old boys



The only problem with that is I don't care for 21 year old boys.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 29, 2002)

_must be nice to have the day off_


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 29, 2002)

Just wanted to pop in a say hi. Wow, it's amazing what I miss in just a few days of not being around. 

T, glad to see that you are still sticking to the workouts and nutrition. You did great at the Italian place....you could of gotten something like Fettucine Alfredo or something if you were really bad, but you chose the veggie lasagna, which was okay. 

A, I hope you don't get laid off, but it sounds like you think your friend may be the unlucky one. 

Bye for now!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2002)

*04/01/02*

I'M QUITING....I HATE WORKING OUT....I'M GOING TO GIVE UP EVERYTHING AND GET AS FAT AS A HOG IN A PIG PEN!!!!

_ April Fools!!_

HA......did you think I'd really give all of this up?   I think things are going pretty good.   I've solicited the help of a PRO (thanks W8)  And my trainer's new workouts are going great.   I'm doing 30 minutes of cardio EVERY SINGLE DAY (except days off) (which was only one last week)  And I'm changing my diet now.

This morning was Super Legs Day:
3 sets of the following routine (each set is in order) 
Set #1 -- 25 reps wide stance squats 
25 quick steps (on bench, alt. legs) 
25 reverse lunges 
25 jump squats 
Set #2 -- SAME 
Set #3 -- SAME 

Leg Preses -- 2 sets of 15 reps with 90 lbs. 
Stiff leg deadlifts 
Ham Curls -- 25 reps with 15 lb. dumbbell 

30 minutes on Precor Cross Trainer.   Changing it up.   Next week will be 30 min. on StepMill Stepper.


7:30 --- EAS Myoplex Shake and cup of oatmeal with raw, natty honey and raisins and water.....no coffee???  WOW -- hard to believe me with no coffee in the mornings.    I think after my shake though, I really didn't want it.
10:00 --- 1/2 EAS Myoplex Shake with 1 extra scoop of ISOPURE protein powder and 5 walnut halves.
11:30 -- 2 glasses of water and rice, black beans, diced grilled chicken and salsa mixed together for lunch.
2:30 -- two 9 oz. bottles of water and 1 1/2 cups mixed broccoli, zucchini and yellow squash.
7:30 -- grilled london broil on GF and grilled zucchini and broccoli with water
9:00 -- one cup of Green Tea with triple echinacea and kombuchae


----------



## butterfly (Apr 1, 2002)

You almost had me there girlie!!!  I'm glad you're not really giving up... who would inspire us to do our cardio if you quit???

Hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2002)

girl your a nut!! Good April Fools!!  
Your diet looks great today!! I like the new switch!! Oh.... next week your gonna be hurting doing that 30 minutes on the stairmil!! OUCH


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 1, 2002)

Hey FG, glad to see you are not giving up....not that I believed it for a second!

Great leg workout today!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2002)

*04/02/02*

Woke up at 4:30, took supps, got dressed and went to gym.
Today was Shoulders and Back
Shoulder Press --
15 lbs, 12 reps, 3 sets

Side Raise (?? exercise name) --
10 lbs, 30 reps (alt. arms, 15 each side) 2 sets

Bent Over Lateral Raise -- 
10 lbs, 10 reps, 2 sets

Bent Over Row on cables --
40 lbs, 12 reps, 2 sets

Lat Pull downs --
15 lbs, 12 reps, 2 sets

20 minutes on Precor
2 Sets Ab Routine As Follows:
--rev. crunch; hip thrusts; obl. crunch; leg lift on roman chair and regular crunches.   (All exer. were 12 reps except the reg. crunches and those were 50 reps)

7:45 -- black coffee; 3 egg whites, one whole egg; 1/2 grapefruit.
10:00 -- apple and water
11:30 -- grilled chicken breast on GF, an EAS Shake and just a few walnut halves and water
2:00 -- yogurt and water
7:30 -- spaghetti made with diet lean beef, low-sodium original sauce and pasta with water.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2002)

Great workout!! 
HOW are you girl??????
Just wanted to say Good Morning!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm really good, thanks for asking.   How about you?  How do you like married life?   I love it!!   I'm still a newlywed.......LOL

How are you doing lately?  I haven't gone to your journal lately,but I will as soon as I get a chance......hope you're okay!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 2, 2002)

Hey sweets. Our breakfasts were very similar today! I had five eggs (four whites, one yolk), and an apple. Must mean it's a good breakfast to have if we both had it!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2002)

Hey honey!! I'm glad your doing sooo good. Thats sooo cute that you say your still a newlywed..I hope I am like you in a year..I am sure I will be. I like married life..its different though!
Diet is going okay...could be A lot better... I have been having too much easter candy..and workout has been just a Ton of cardio the past 3 days!   Good to hear from ya..have a great day


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2002)

where r u little lady???


----------



## butterfly (Apr 2, 2002)

Must be super busy at work again 

Come back to us soon... I've got to tell you something!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2002)

what are you telling me??
TELL ME....TELL ME!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2002)

I was super swamped at work today, got online briefly at about 8:20 to find something and decided to check my thread and check email....guess I'll talk to you guys in the morning


----------



## kuso (Apr 2, 2002)

God damn.....5 pages and I only just stumbled apon this thread today!!  

Hey there Fitgirl....hows things??

Guess what...................go on guess...............................you`re not playing along are you?!?!?!?!


The package arrived   THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XXXOOOXXXOOO


I think though that something may have been taken out of it:confused.........your card( an original  ) and the contents didn`t really match. There was an IRONMAG and Personal Trainer mag. Is that correct? If not, let me know and I`ll go to the PO and complain.


Either way....thanks again


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2002)

Oh my gosh, you got it???  I can not believe that!!
That took what a month?  Two??
I have some other stuff, so I'll send it to you but don't expect it before June....lol 

Did you like the card?  It is part of a set that was given to me by my mother in law and she got it when she was in Italy last year....cool, huh?
I think something may have been taken out -- did you not get the book??  There was a Stephen King book in there too.  Did you by chance ask your mail man why it took so long??  How does the packaging look??

Hmmmmm --
Never the less, I'm glad you finally got it.  

And don't stay away from my journal for so long anymore -- do you understand me??


----------



## kuso (Apr 3, 2002)

Yes, I understand boss LOL

The book was what got me wondering....it wasn`t in there!! You had mentioned it in the card ( which was rather cool  ) but it not being there ever roused the suspicions of me LOL.

I didn`t see the dikhead postie, I think I`ll have to give them a call though.

The package was in good condition, with the flap ( no pornal jokes guy`s  ) stuck down with tape!!?!?!

One thing that might have cause customs to really give it a good cheaking over was that it was addressed to "KUSO".........LMFAO!!!    Kuso is a VERY bad word in Japanese  .......if you stick with my name, things may go a little smoother.

Sorry, I should have warned you!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2002)

*04/03/02*

No workout this morning.   My alarm clock went off at 4:30 and I got up and went to the restroom, but then crawled right back in bed.   I was so tired and could barely walk straight - so I figured it was time to take a day off.   I've only taken one day off in the last 10 days.  

7:15 -- 2 Hydroxycut with OJ
8:00 -- Special K cereal with strawberries and 2% milk, 1/2 grapefruit and 1/2 cup of black coffee.
10:00 -- walnut halves and water
12:00 -- salad with grilled chicken, tomatoes, almonds, mandarine oranges and water, water, water to drink

More later


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2002)

OMG....LOL....LOL   What does it mean!!!!

YES....you should have warned me!!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> OMG....LOL....LOL   What does it mean!!!!
> 
> YES....you should have warned me!!!



I don`t think you want me to dirty you journel....but I will you won`t whoop my ass when I`m done....um actually...it sounds like fun


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2002)

OK.....pm me


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 3, 2002)

Hi. I want to know, too. 

Good Morning FG, I think it's good that you took a day off today! that way you'll be even more pumped tomorrow!


----------



## kuso (Apr 3, 2002)

You`ve got mail


----------



## kuso (Apr 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Hi. I want to know, too.



I don`t think your innocence could handle it 

If you like I`ll pm you too though.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2002)

Oh my gosh.....I'VE GOT A NEW WORD.....I'VE GOT A NEW WORD......WOOO HOOO

Hey there MissL.....I think you're so totally right about the day off thing.   I feel great now -- I was just so tired when I woke up.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey T~~
I think you deserved a day off this morning!!!  Man...ya'll suck..I want to know what the word means to!!!!! 

Guess MissL and I are left in the dark!

Have a great day T!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2002)

Butterfly...where are u??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2002)

that's what I'm screaming.....where is she????


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2002)

I DON'T KNOW!! I am getting worried!! check your pm in about 2 minutes, kay!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 3, 2002)

I've been laying on my back letting Fade take care of me...

cause I'm PREGNANT!!!!!

and my progesteron is way low so I've been ordered to bed!

I was going to start a journal Monday for fitness but I guess It'd have to be a journal for baby watching now.

We are so totally excited!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 3, 2002)

We are all very excited too, Butterfly! Woo hoo!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2002)

YEAH!! BUTTERFLY!!! OH MY GOSH!! I AM SOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

YEAH!!! TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF!! AND LET YOUR HUBBY CATER TO YOU!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2002)

YEAHHHHH!!!!!!   BABY JOURNAL!!!!
WOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS YOU TWO.....WAY TO GO   


i'M SO JEALOUS


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2002)

*04/04/02*

4:45 woke up, took supps, got dressed and went to gym.
Biceps and Triceps today 
*Triceps --*
Dips off of bench, 3 sets 15 reps
Rope Extensions, 3 sets, reps--20, 15, 15, lbs--40, 20, 20

*Biceps --*
Preacher Curls, 3 sets, 15 reps each, 5lb plates on first set; 7 1/2 lbs on second and third sets.
Concentration Curls, 3 sets, 15 reps, 15 lbs

30 minutes cardio -- 15 min. on Precor and 15 min. on StepMill

8:00 -- Special K Ceral with red berries and 2% milk, 1/2 c. coffee
10:00 -- EAS RTD  and water
11:30 -- grilled chicken left over from last night and cooked baby carrots and water
2:30 -- strawberries, green tea and water
4:00 -- I'm hungry, so I think I'm going to go get a protein shake now....I'd really love some whole foods though.
Hubby wants to go shopping for some new Doc's tonight and I'm going to ask if we can go out to eat.   Maybe Joe's Crab Shack or somewhere I can get something healthy and have someone else cook it for me.....


----------



## Stacey (Apr 4, 2002)

Good Mornign girl!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2002)

Hey you....how the heck are 'ya this morning??


----------



## Stacey (Apr 4, 2002)

HI!! I am good, sleepy, but good, MY calves hurt..thats a good thing! I kicked bootie at the gym last night!  How are u???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2002)

doing good.   Just a tad busy this morning, but doing really good.  I kicked bootie in the gym this morning.   I especially loved the cardio.  And the biceps were pretty good too.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 4, 2002)

thats great girl!!!!  I know, I am busy today too!! But that just makes the day go faster!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2002)

I think I'm going to pretend I'm getting married again.....I HAVE GOT TO LOSE SOME WEIGHT!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 4, 2002)

girl your nuts!!! You LOOK GREAT!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 4, 2002)

I know where your coming from though~ I have put on 5 lbs maybe less..since the wedding. U can't tell..so its not bugging me yet..but just as long as another 5lbs. do not sneak up on me..ya know!! I think I needed it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2002)

I'm just buggin' ya know???  I have never weighed this much in my life (if you don't count pregnancy)


----------



## Stacey (Apr 4, 2002)

girl!!! I Am here for you!!! Wait...I didn't know you have a child!! DETAILS...


----------



## Stacey (Apr 4, 2002)

I am feeling fat today! I think its cause of aunty flo...or maybe that spoonfull of king ranch chicken last night! Hmmm? Have u ever made that..mine tasted kinda like a fancy nacho!! I probably screwed it up!! HA


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2002)

I hear ya... aunt flo is on her way to my hacienda too.
I have two boys!!!  I thought you knew?


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I think I'm going to pretend I'm getting married again.....I HAVE GOT TO LOSE SOME WEIGHT!!!




Sweet, you can pretend it's me your marrying!!!  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Apr 4, 2002)

Oh my gosh..wow!! NO I DIDN'T KNOW that about you!!
How old are they?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 4, 2002)

awwwwww so aunty flos coming your way too~ we can be crampy together!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 4, 2002)

I'm very confused. I remember you saying that you wanted to get a procedure done so you could have children, but I don't remember you saying that you already have two. How sweet! We all do want the details.

And don't be so hard on yourself. Permanent results do not come quick. You sound like you really started getting serious with your new program and new training. Just stick with it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2002)

I have two boys by a previous marriage.   They are 9 and my baby is almost 7....eeekkkk!!!
I had my tubal done when my last was born (mistake).   So, Brad and I are going to have the reversal done this summer so we can have a baby!!!  I'm so excited about it.

Okay RoCk....will you marry me??? (we need a little bride smilie and a pregnant smilie)

I am serious with my new program Miss L.....I am just one of those people who works really hard and wants to see results quicker than I actually do.   I'm definitely sticking with it!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 4, 2002)

Hey sweetie! Awww two boys!! Thats great that your having the tube stuff done so you and handsome Brad can have a baby! 

I needed a bridal smilie when I was getting married dang it!! 
T~ I am the same way..I get real pissy when I am working my but off and barely see any results..it really can piss a girl off!!
Don't sweat it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2002)

*04/05/02*

Hello -- how is everyone this morning?  Hope you're all good.
I accidentally set my alarm for 3:30 instead of 4:30 for this morning, so I was at the gym at 4 this morning.  

I did 10 minutes on the Bike
25 minutes on the StepMill
15 minutes on the Treadmill

a few abs and stretched and then did some lunges.
Good Workout and now I'm having -----

7:30 -- two egg whites and one whole egg scrambled and 1/2 of a multigrain bagel and some strawberries.   I also had a non-fat, extra foam, extra caramel (YUM) Caramel Macchiato.
10:00 -- apple and water
11:30 -- grilled chicken sandwhich and 1/2 of a Diet Dr. Pepper.   Will probably have an EAS Shake for my mid afternoon meal and we are going to dinner tonight with my sister and brother in law tonight, so I'm sure I'll have some chicken or fish.    
Tomorrow is my cheat day.....WOOO HOOO 
    
can you tell how happy I am????


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 5, 2002)

Happy Friday, T!

What time does your gym open? Or is it a 24 hour place? I don't even think I could work out that early. 

Check out my journal when you have a chance. I put some news in there. And no, I'm not pregnant.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey T~~ WOW 3:30AM ~~ girl your NUTS! What time did u go to bed last night!! I'm like Miss L.. theres no way I could workout that early!!  I GIVE YOU 2 THUMBS UP!!  Your breakfast sounds YUMMMMMY!!!!!
Have a great day


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 5, 2002)

Pricess, you liked that breakfast? I'd say it has not enough protien!

More eggs! More eggs!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2002)

COOL really!!!! I can do that!! Thanks Miss L


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2002)

I think I liked the bagel/strawberry part...but with that good stuff..I can down the eggs ...SURE!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2002)

MissL....I swear girl, you are going to turn into a chicken here pretty soon.....lol


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 5, 2002)

But seriously. An egg white has something like 30 calories, or maybe it's even 15 (you can check on Fitday). So having three or four is not going to hurt. Gotta love them!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2002)

LoL Cool!!! I will buy more at the grocery store tonight!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2002)

hows your friday afternoon going??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2002)

It is going really good......how about you?  Did you check out your journal yet?  MissL has told you she better see lots of eggs on your menu for the day.  Go check out my response......


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2002)

haha Hey girl... I saw your response..that was hilarious!!!! Shes nuts about her eggs huh!!  
I'm good thanks..just a tad busy..but I popped in to plau (break) for a sec!! Hope you have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2002)

*04/06/02*

How is everyone today?  I'm great...I hope you're having a wonderful weekend.  
I woke up late this morning so it's 2:20 and I've already missed one meal.
I went to the gym at 10 am, got back and showered and then had three egg whites and one whole egg with two pieces of plain whole wheat toast and OJ
Now at 2:20 I'm having broccoli and two ground turkey patties....these patties have 23g protein each...YUMMY and of course, water to drink.
Talk to you later
T


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 6, 2002)

ahhh so you like the ground turkey to.  I tried eating tuna fish for all the protein, but that just sucked. lol

I usually make the ground stuff with fajita seasoning, or taco seasoning.   But the patties are good to. 

Hope your having a great weekend.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 6, 2002)

FG...I am loving that breakfast...and you know why! LOL. 

Tell me more about the ground turkey patties. Are they premade or do you make them yourself? 

dvlmn...what's wrong with tuna? You don't even like the albacore?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2002)

*04/08/02*

Hey guys....too bad I didn't get back on at all this weekend, I could've seen the posts/replies.
dvlmn and Stacey.....I hope you both had a wonderful weekend.

Stacey, the patties I had were pre-patted out, I just bought them like that at the store.    I cooked them on my GF grill and with a little bit of seasoning.   They were soooo good too!!


Woke up at 4:50 this morning (a little late...), got dressed, took supps and went to the gym.
Today I did shoulders and back and 35 minutes cardio and abs.
Great workout I think
_(I'll post exercises later)_

7:30 -- black coffee and Special K Cereal.
9:00 -- apple and water
12:00 -- grilled steak, rice and black beans mixed together with hot sauce and water to drink.
2:00 -- water and strawberries and a couple of walnut halves.   For some reason, the walnuts just didn't sound good to me today.
Gotta go get more water.

*check this out* This morning when I was getting dressed at the gym, I actually was able to zip up a skirt that I haven't been able to wear in about two months.   I brought the skirt because it matches a jacket that I wanted to wear today and I thought maybe...just maybe, I can finally fit into it.....YEAH!!!   YIPPEE....I am so happy, I could kiss you -- wait, kiss who?? 

*oooo...oooo...guess what's for dinner tonight?*
Oh stop -- you'll never get it.   Jalepeno stuffed shrimp on the GF grill of course and some broccoli and some rice -- Yuuummmyyy!!!

More later
T


----------



## kuso (Apr 8, 2002)

I want  some turkey patties to but the bastards over here don`t sell turkey.........:cry 

Guess I`ll stick with chicken patties


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2002)

You can kiss me.. JUST KIDDING GIRL!!! THATS AWESOME ABOUT YOUR SKIRT FITTING!! WHAT a wonderful feeling!! Congrats sweetiepie!!! 
Those turkey patties sound Yummy!! I bought some ground turkey this weekend..I will have to try that!! You and your awesome ideas! how was your weekend?? Is it bad weather there? ITS HORRIBLE HERE!! Bad, Bad, Thunderstorms! Anyway..Just wanted to say Hi!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2002)

Don't tease me like that girl!!!   LOL
I am so stoked about my skirt...and that I get an extra $5 today!!!   See, here's the deal
Me and my workout parter -- the one that I'm in the contest with -- she and I have been on this deal for three weeks now.  Well, today is the beginning of the 3rd week.   We both put in $2 every Monday and we allow ourselves one cheat day a week and if we go over that one cheat day, we have to pay $5.   If we miss a scheduled workout *(no excuses except ones that can not be avoided, like death in the family or illness are accepted)* we have to pay $5.   So, my workout partner, Joanne, missed today.  She owes $5.   At the end of 6 weeks *(3 wks to go)*, whom ever made the biggest change ends up with the dough.....
Yeah, I'm rich.....I'm rich.....


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2002)

hahahaha okay no teasing!!
Thats just Great about your skirt! Made me smile big for ya 
hey your gonna be rich!! awesome! I remember that bet you two have together!! She missed her workout..shame on her!!! Well in 3 weeks you can buy more skirts since you will be another size smaller..or more!!! KEEP IT UP!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 8, 2002)

Hey FG, it was me that asked about the turkey, not Princess! 

I want to get some ground turkey and have my husband make the patties. In fact, we were at the store yesterday and I asked him to get some and he said he was not in the mood to make them this week. I'll keep you posted.

Awesome about the skirt! Cool about the $5.00, too. 

So far today you have had no protien, except what was in the milk with your cereal. What up?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2002)

haha ~ Miss L got ya fitgirl!! Shes a tuff little cookie huh!!!  (Kiddin')


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2002)

Oh I'm sorry MissL.....that's what I get for paying more attention to my breakfast than my journal....LOL

I just found out that it has increased to $10.   She totally blew her diet this weekend with burgers, fries and brownies with icing and all sorts of shyte!!!   Wooooo Hooo.    Now I know who's paying for my new tennis shoes today....Ha hahaha


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2002)

wow looks like your going to be getting a new pair of bada$$ nikes or something!! 

Yum Yum Yum ..u had to mention brownies!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 8, 2002)

congrats fitgirl on the cash and everything else. 

Ms. LeDix, I can stand Albacore Tuna in small amounts. The ground turkey just works out easier. I cook it all up on sunday, and have food for the rest of the week. 

Once the side job is done though, I'll have to switch back to tuna though. Since the turkey unless it's on sale is kinda spendy.

P.S. the ground tureky, works good in Spaghetti, as well as taco's and fajita's.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 9, 2002)

*04/09/02*

Woke  up at 4:45, got dressed, took supps and went to the gym.
Today I did some more back and shoulders work with my partner....she decided to come back in today -- LOL
Then we did 20 minutes cardio on the StepMill.   We did the Fat Burner plus program and I was sweating like I've never sweated before.

7:30 -- 1/2 c. OJ, black coffee and three egg whites--scrambled with green bell pepper, a little cheese and a little turkey and 1/2 of a bagel.
8:00 -- 9 oz water
9:30 -- EAS Shake
11:30 -- open faced turkey sandwich w/ lettuce, tomato, turkey and mustard.  Had water to drink and strawberries also.

Hope everyone is well today.....hey dvlmn, this morning when I was working out I heard your song by Rob Zombie.   Everytime I hear that, I think of you!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 9, 2002)

20 minutes on the stepmill? No wonder you were sweating, girl!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2002)

*04/10/02*

Today is definitely a good day.   When I was getting dressed this morning after my workout, I actually saw the beginnings of that little line that runs down the middle of your abs you know.  I feel light today too.    I think all of my hard work and detail to diet is starting to pay off and everytime I think about my cheat days, it's harder to actually have a cheat day.  (I was supposed to take pics last week but haven't had a chance yet.   Will do soon.)

Woke up at 4:45, got dressed, took supps and went to gym.
Today was calves, abs and cardio

7:45 -- black coffee and Kashi cereal with 2% milk
9:25 -- EAS shake and water
11:30 -- 2 Turkey patties and broccoli.    Water to drink.
1:30 -- apple and water
3:30 -- EAS shake and water
5:00 -- Yoplait Whips yogurt
7:30 -- Grilled chicken with pecan puree sauce on side and rice
9:30 -- 1 cup Green tea 


l hope everyone is doing great today.....talk to you later.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 10, 2002)

Babe, that is great news! I was smiling reading your post!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2002)

Awwww, thanks doll-face!!   I was smiling writing it!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2002)

*04/11/01*

No workout today -- OFF DAY!!   Woo Hoo
Good Diet though.

7:30 -- black coffee and Kashi cereal with 2% milk
9:45 -- 9 oz water and an apple
11:45 -- lunch was turkey burger with lettuce, tomatoe and mustard only with a side of fresh fruit and three glasses of water
2:20 -- Yoplait WHIPS yogurt and water
3:30 -- apple and water
.....must be getting time for my cheat day.

Now that I'm seeing abs, I'm seeing other stuff too.   It all seems to be a dominoe effect -- see abs then see a rib or two...   
I was so exstatic.  That kind of made me feel guilty that I didn't get up and go to the gym this morning, but I needed the rest and I know to do what's right.

I may go for a little bit of cardio this afternoon after work if I feel like it.   I'll let you know later.
I hope everyone is okay today.   Talk to you all later
T


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 11, 2002)

Hey sweets! You deserve an off day..you need to give that body time to recover before working it hard again, right?

I'm glad you are seeing ribs and abs and the rest of it. You deserve the success, I know you have been working hard!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 11, 2002)

Oh fitgirl thats great news!! I was smiling too!! YEAH!! I know you feel like your hard work is finally paying off!! Congrats!!!
And enjoy your day off girlie!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 11, 2002)

Uhhh.......Kuso...........Is this it?............Are you sure?..................She WANTED us to pornalize this thread???................I'm sorry, I just can't bring myself to it right now.  It's so sickly sweet in here my head is spinning.  This thread is even cleaner that Miss LeDix's.  Sorry for the interruption folks.  I've gotta get outta here before I catch something like............................mental health.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2002)

Only clean because there's been no dirt in here.   But now that you're here.....dirty it up.   Go on, do it!!

<he he....she said do it>
_in my best beevis and butthead voice..._


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2002)

Hey T~ how are ya today? I hope you have a great day.... watch out for that Kuso!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_<he he....she said do it> _in my best beevis and butthead voice..._



I don't know whether to be happy or scared for my life.  You're already reading my mind.  

OK, here it is, the first shot across your bow:



PORNAL!!! 

**WHEW**  I need a cigarette now.


----------



## kuso (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> .... watch out for that Kuso!!!!!!!!




 could you tell I was feeling horny from half way around the world


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2002)

Awww...poor babies....
I was too Kuso.   Couldn't persuade my hubby last night either, so I just had to do it myself...

_there's one across your brow Albob_


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2002)

*04/12/02*

woke up at 4:45, got dressed (in my new workout clothes that I bought because now I can show off my bod), took supps and went to gym.

7:30 -- two egg whites and one whole yolk scrambled with turkey and green bell pepper and little cheese and half of a bagel.
9:45 -- EAS Shake and water
1:00 -- turkey sandwhich with lettuce, tomatoe and mustard and water to drink.

More to come later, gotta get busy


----------



## kuso (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Awww...poor babies....
> I was too Kuso.   Couldn't persuade my hubby last night either, so I just had to do it myself...




SHYT...........and I was only a phone call away and about 16 hours by plane 

Jeezus...whats wrong with the hubby????????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2002)

nothing's wrong with him....he was just tired. 
He'd worked all day long and then we went to hit golf balls last night and he was tired.

Oh well.....will more than make up for it this weekend.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2002)

Hey girlie!! Your journal is getting C~R~A~Z~Y!!!! 

I am soo proud of you sweetie..buying new gym clothes..and showing off your bod!! YEAH!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

And you play golf too???  Holy crap, I think I'm in love.  DAMN I bet you're good at holding a shaft.  You do know how to properly position balls, don't you?  

P.S.  Minor detail but definitely needs to be mentioned.  If we're going to talk about "BROWS" (Notice the additional letter "R".)  I'llbe more than happy to provide plenty across YOURS.  I'm NOT a receiver though.


----------



## kuso (Apr 12, 2002)

I posted this before, but it seems much more suitable in here  

The Rules of Bedroom Golf: 

Each player shall furnish his own equipment for play, normally one club and two balls. 

Play on course must be approved by the owner of the hole. 

Unlike outdoor golf, the object is to get the club in the hole and keep the balls out. 

For most effective play, the club should have a firm shaft. Course owners are permitted to check shaft stiffness before play begins. 

Course owners reserve the right to restrict club length to avoid damage to the hole. 

Object of the game is to take as many strokes as necessary until the owner is satisfied play is complete. Failure to do so may result in being denied permission to play again. 

It is considered bad form to begin playing the hole immediately upon arrival. Experienced players will normally take time to admire the entire course, paying special attention to well formed mounds and bunkers. 

Players are cautioned not to mention other courses they have played or are currently playing to the owner of the course being played. Upset owners have been known to damage a players equipment for this reason. 

Players are encouraged to have proper rain gear, just in case. 

Players should not assume that the course is in shape to play at all times. Players may be embarrassed if they find the course temporarily under repair. Players are advised to be extremely tactful in this situation. More advanced players will find alternate means of play when this is the case. 

Players should assume their match has been properly scheduled particularly when playing a new course for the 1st time. Previous players have been known to become irate if they discover someone else is playing what they considered a private course. 

The owner of the course is responsible for the pruning of any bushes, which may reduce the visibility of the hole. 

Players are strongly advised to get the owners permission before attempting to play the backside. 

Slow play is encouraged, however, players should be prepared to proceed at a quicker pace at the owners request. 

It is considered an outstanding performance, time permitting, to play the same hole several times in one match.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

Bravo my friend, BRAVO.  

The rules and proper etiquette can never be over stressed.


----------



## kuso (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Bravo my friend, BRAVO.
> 
> The rules and proper etiquette can never be over stressed.



Yes, and as her husband seems to only "hit his balls" (her words not mine ) I think she may need to print of a copy to be placed on his pillow..........................or call me


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_or call me



Now I really think she deserves a "team effort", don't you.  Which do you want to be this week, the Sports Psychologist or the Swing Coach?  Tough choice considering the "swing" I'm envisioning.  On the other hand, the Psychologist does have that big comfy couch.   Decisions, decisions...........


----------



## kuso (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Now I really think she deserves a "team effort", don't you.  Which do you want to be this week, the Sports Psychologist or the Swing Coach?  Tough choice considering the "swing" I'm envisioning.  On the other hand, the Psychologist does have that big comfy couch.   Decisions, decisions...........



Yeah, alright, as there are just the two of us in this team...and none of the other annoying members, I can handle that  as long as I get to be the swing coach


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 12, 2002)

Now you REALLY have pornalized a good journal!!1


----------



## kuso (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 1



Is that 1 in reguard to our position as pornalizers??


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Now you REALLY have pornalized a good journal!!1



You are absolutely correct and I feel terrible about it too.  But you must understand, the only reason we're doing this is because FitGirl ASKED us too.  Something about not being pornalized enough at home.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2002)

No, no, no....he hits "golf balls".  We're not going to talk about what I do to them!!!

I love golf....pretty good at it too, if I do say so myself.   My swing coach is very proud of me....though very jealous she says.   "how do you swing with those  things....some of us aren't that    lucky".  <<---- her words...

And yes, I do know how to grip the shaft!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Something about not being pornalized enough at home.




 Pay Attention!!!

I said I wasn't pornalized in my journal....not at home.   I get it enough there. 
_(just not last night)_


----------



## kuso (Apr 12, 2002)

So your PRESENT swing coach is female hey?? Looks like I made the right choice there


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_  I get it enough there.  _(just not last night)_



Oh no, no, no........Don't think you're going to slip that little contradiction past me young lady.    If you didn't get it last night then you're NOT getting it enough.  Look, if this is going to work you're going to have to start trusting us.  If we say you're not getting pornalized enough you should just relaaaaaaax..................lay baaaaaaaack...................say AHHHHHHHHH.   

P.S. to Kuso:  I thought YOU were her present swing coach?   Is there something about you I need to know.


----------



## kuso (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> P.S. to Kuso:  I thought YOU were her present swing coach?   Is there something about you I need to know.




No, no....I`ll be taking over as of tonight....and at least the first meeting will have to be the three of us so that the present coach can demonstrate with me just how she`s been teaching Fitgirl to swing .......... hold the shaft ........ get into the ruff ....etc


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> No, no....I`ll be taking over as of tonight....and at least the first meeting will have to be the three of us so that the present coach can demonstrate with me just how she`s been teaching Fitgirl to swing .......... hold the shaft ........ get into the ruff ....etc


I WOULD be jealous but I'm sure after a few rounds of having you in the rough she's going to need a LOT of psychological help and I'll be there to offer her warmth, understanding, comfort......................practice on holding a shaft.


----------



## kuso (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I WOULD be jealous but I'm sure after a few rounds of having you in the rough she's going to need a LOT of psychological help and I'll be there to offer her warmth, understanding, comfort......................practice on holding a shaft.




This team work seems to be a good thing, doesn`t it?!?!  

I just hope she`s not a old hag.................


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_I just hope she`s not a old hag.................



Ouch!!!  That would be grounds for a Mulligan, wouldn't it?


----------



## kuso (Apr 12, 2002)

It probably would be if I knew WTF Mulligan was


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

Are you really a golfer?  Maybe it's just a US thing.  A Mulligan is the official name for a "do-over".  As in, "Let's pretend that pull hook into the swamp never happened and I'll just try again."  Most of us non-pros agree to a certain number of Mulligans per round.  For instance, one per side or three anywhere in the round.  

As it applies to the current situation it would be; **Kuso and ALBOB saunter up to the driving range expecting to meet the gorgeous FitGirl but what awaits more closely resembles a gorilla wearing a Margart Thatcher costume.  We look at each other with fear in our eyes and say, "I think we'll just take a Mulligan and pretend this never happened."  The we run away screaming.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 12, 2002)

Fitgirl -- what "things" are getting in the way of your "stroke?"


----------



## kuso (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> As it applies to the current situation it would be; **Kuso and ALBOB saunter up to the driving range expecting to meet the gorgeous FitGirl but what awaits more closely resembles a gorilla wearing a Margart Thatcher costume.  We look at each other with fear in our eyes and say, "I think we'll just take a Mulligan and pretend this never happened."  The we run away screaming.




ROTFLMMFAO!!! 

I was refering to the present coach though....not Fitgirl lol


Seeing I`m in Japan, where it costs about $350 for A round of golf, I generally only practice my skills in the bedroom.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2002)

I can stay out of the ruff all on my own.

And I don't need warmth, understanding and comfort.....I'm so damn good, you might need those things.

And I hear NO complaints at home about my "shaft holding".


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Fitgirl -- what "things" are getting in the way of your "stroke?"



Ummmm........well, let's just say -- "I paid for them."


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

Hey, wait a minute here!  We're here purely as gentlemen offering kindness and support out of the goodness of our hearts, and you're getting defensive???  Aparently you didn't read one of my previous posts carefully enough.  Here, let me remind you;

Relaaaaaaaax.

Lay baaaaaaaack.

Say AHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

Feel better? Yeah, I thought you would.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Ummmm........well, let's just say -- "I paid for them."


I can't tell you what a wonderful investment I think that.........errrr........they are.  I just do NOT understand that old saying "Put your money where your mouth is."  I'd much rather put my mouth where your money is.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> Ummmm........well, let's just say -- "I paid for them."



How much?  Have you been getting a good return on your investment?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2002)

Not much at all....my doc was a client of mine at the time!!!   

I have gotten a great return on the investment.   I'd say somewhere in the vacinity of 600 to 800%!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2002)

I wanna jump in!! ME TOO!! ME TOO!!! I have gotten a great return of the investment I made too!! WELL WORTH  the pretty penny I paid!! Fitgirl..wow your lucky yours did not cost you as much!!!
BTW~~ THESE GUYS ARE NUTS


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 12, 2002)

Hey who ya calling nuts?!?!?!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_THESE GUYS HAVE NUTS



Well DUHHHH................If we didn't we'd be GIRLS.  Did you miss that "special" day at school???

P.S.  Just out of curiosity Princess, where have you been peeking that you'd know?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2002)

Lol....I'm not peeking anywhere (except for at home)


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

Hmmmm............don't know why it took me so long to notice but; 

Fitgirl: Dallas
Princess: Houston

Not really sure where I'm heading with this but stay tuned.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Hmmmm............don't know why it took me so long to notice but;
> 
> Fitgirl: Dallas
> ...



Same Bat Time
Same Bat Channel

Didn't you know Texas has more than "HOT" summers?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

If you tell me you two wear those tight jeans I'm gonna have to.................to...................I'll probably just sit here and drool but you know what I'll be THINKING!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2002)

Are you talking about my Guess brand demin spray paint that I wore today??


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

**DROOL** **PANT**  **DROOL**

Where's that damn box of Kleenex?  

One of these days some auditer is gonna finally ask me why I go through about ten keyboards a month.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2002)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I got on a tight red glittery tank top, with T~I~G~H~T Polo jeans!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

**GAAAAACK** 

Alright, who's the idiot who started all this crap WHILE I'M AT WORK???  I can't even stand up to go to the bathroom!!! 

**Scroll**  **Scroll**  **Scroll**  There it is!  ALBOB you A$$HO.............Uhhhh...............Wait a minute...............Uhhhhh.............


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> **GAAAAACK**
> 
> Alright, who's the idiot who started all this crap WHILE I'M AT WORK???



I believe it was you who started it......
 
Is this yet another man, who can dish it out but can't take it?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_Is this yet another man, who can dish it out but can't take it?


Well actually YES.  A man who "takes it" is refered to as being GAY!!!  I most certainly do NOT "take it"!!!!!  

As for being able to stay up with you in the banter department, I'm still holding my own.  (Figuratively speaking, of course.)  I must protest your use of chemical weapons though.  I'm in the Air Force and must abide by the Geneva Convention where chemical weapons are STRICTLY prohibited.   Chemical weapons, you ask?  Yes!   That spray paint you're claiming to be jeans.  No fair.  If I'm not allowed to SEE them, you're not allowed to MENTION them.    Cheaters!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 12, 2002)

Wasn't this supposed to be someones diary?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2002)

But that's where you're mistaken.    The "chemicals" are not being used as "weapons".   They are strictly for "coverage" and "protection".

You begged the answers with your question of "If you tell me you two wear those tight jeans I'm gonna have to.................to..................."   Did you not?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Wasn't this supposed to be someones diary?



Still is.   Please see how I have edited my journal for today on Page 8 I think it is for my food today.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> But that's where you're mistaken.    The "chemicals" are not being used as "weapons".   They are strictly for "coverage" and "protection".



Yeah, that's what Eve told Adam.  "Honest honey, it'll protect you from hunger and disease.  



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_ You begged the answers with your question of "If you tell me you two wear those tight jeans I'm gonna have to.................to..................."   Did you not?


Beg???  ME???  ...............................Well, I'd have to see those jeans first.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2002)

T  Y  A


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> T  Y  A



  Huh?  I know T&A but I'm not familiar with this variation.  Hmmmm..........Let me think............The "T" stands for _____......................and the "A" stands for _______...............I vaguely remember an old saying, something about "eating at the Y?  OHHHH.......NOW I get it!!!!  The whole package?  Hell yes!!!! Where do I sign up???? 


(Beyond this I really have no idea what you're talking about.  
T Y A?)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2002)

Tear Your ASS


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Where do I sign up????



Besides...are you already enlisted......I don't think they allow you to do that.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

Cool.................Now that I know what the letters stand for, WHAT THE HELL DOES IT MEAN??????  And speak English damnit!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2002)

YOU SAID --


> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> ...........Well, I'd have to see those jeans first.



SO I SAID --
T Y A


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Besides...are you already enlisted......I don't think they allow you to do that.



I don't follow directions very well so that old saying about, "Never volunteer for anything" just went right over my head.  

P.S.  My comment about not following directions should NOT be slandered by saying, "Of course not, you're a man."    That would be too easy and you wouldn't stoop THAT low, would you?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 12, 2002)

"I'd have to see those jeans first."

"Tear Your ASS."

???????????????????????

OK, I'm having a blonde day.  Send me a PM with the kindergarten version.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2002)

You've got PM


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 12, 2002)

Hmm...If I got this right, albob is going to be tearing your ass?  Is this correct?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 12, 2002)

Well, well, well, I must say that a girl certainly gets what she asks for around here. FG asked for some pornalization and she for sure got some!  And even the good Princess chimes in, it's been an interested day for sure!

And I don't the Tear Your Ass comment either.


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 12, 2002)

You know, after reading this more carefully, I have come to understand that Albob is going to be tearing his own ass, Albob, whatsup with that?


----------



## kuso (Apr 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> THESE GUYS ARE NUTS



Whats going on here....No updates?????? 

And ALBOB....I think Princess has definitly been peeping


----------



## zombiex (Apr 14, 2002)

nice...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 14, 2002)

just so you don't feel left out here ya go:

http://209.151.91.91/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5307

new pix


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2002)

You guys are so funny!!!!   Sorry I haven't been on all weekend -- aaheeemm.......I was busy all weekend!!

Hey dvlmn...babe, your pics won't show for me


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2002)

Morning fitgirl... your journal is V E R Y Interesting!!!!!!

Sounds like your weekend was like Mine!!! LoL!!!!!!!!!  Lots of ............


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2002)

Hey princess bride -- yeah, my weekend was lots of thumbs up!!   Glad yours was too.
Very busy.....I'll write at lunch


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> You know, after reading this more carefully, I have come to understand that Albob is going to be tearing his own ass, Albob, whatsup with that?



After getting the PM with the explanation of "Tearing your ass" you are correct, I will be tearing mine.  But in SUCH a good way.  Thanks Fitgirl, glad you enjoyed the weekend.  Was pretty good, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2002)

Lol~ hey girl!! Glad to hear that!! 

Talk to ya later..its a crazy Monday here in houston also!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2002)

Oh my gosh....has this day been a day from the backside of hell or what???  I finally have a chance to say hello before I leave in 15 minutes to go to Kinko's to pick some stuff up.   I have to take work home tonight because I have a client who needs a manual (that I'm having copied) like.....yesterday!!  

Today was the usual, of course.   Got up EARLY, took supps, got dressed and went to gym.
30 minutes on cardio -- 15 on Stepmill and 15 on Precor
squats, leg presses and ham curls today too
I don't have any clue what time I ate what.   All I know is that it has been pretty good and I've drank lots of water.
EEEKKK!!!!    I hate not being able to talk to my buds all day.   I need to be paid for talking on the forums.!!! 
Okay, I'll try to get on tonight from home, but if not, I'll talk to you all tomorrow.
Later peeps
XXX and OOO
Fitgirl70


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2002)

HEY GIRL!! WOW THE FEELING IS SOOO Mutual about this day being a day from hell!!! Just can't wait to see how tomorrow goes!! I hope you have a great night..and girl keep kickin' some a$$ on that cardio!! I envy you!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 16, 2002)

*04/16/02*

Hey P.....girl, I hope today is better.   It already looks like it might be okay, but the day is young daddy-o!!

I accidentally slept in this morning so no gym.   I plan to go to the gym to do some cardio tonight.  Diet is going good though -- I had my Smart Start cereal with 2% milk and a cup of black coffee.
10:00 -- EAS AdvantEdge Shake and water
12:30 -- grilled chicken and green beans from last night and water to drink.
2:15 -- water and an apple
3:00 -- Yogurt (Yoplait Whips) YUUUMMMYYYYY Stuff!!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: 04/16/02*



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I plan to go to the gym to do some cardio tonight




I think it sounds about time to trade that hubby in for a new model lol


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2002)

Good morning FG!! Glad to hear your doing good! I think today should be better to.. at least I can see my desk...although the boss is being a grouch! 
I slept late today too girl! Didn't get in a good breakfast! I had to grab me a fatfree muffin I made over the weekend! Oh well!
You have a great day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: 04/16/02*



> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I think it sounds about time to trade that hubby in for a new model lol




I WOULDN'T TRADE HIM FOR  ALL OF THE MONEY IN THE WORLD!!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 04/16/02*



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> 
> I WOULDN'T TRADE HIM FOR  ALL OF THE MONEY IN THE WORLD!!!




 Money wasn`t what I was thinking about


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2002)

KUSO leave her alone!!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> KUSO leave her alone!!!




 Princess, you should have learn`t by now....yelling at me only turns me on.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2002)

Oh lordy, what have I done! FITGIRL HELP ME!


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

I even got rid of the flies, just for you Princess


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 16, 2002)

I love it! Kuso has found new prey. And it's the newlywed-Princess, no less. 

LOL!


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

Don`t feel left out Miss P....you`re still around the top of my list


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 16, 2002)

Well that is indeed good to hear. Especiall with the direct (indirect?!) diss that ALBOB gave me yesterday.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 16, 2002)

Kuso....you better leave her alone, or you might just find yourself in Barbie's position........


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

I must have missed that one

Knowing ALBOB, he`ll have forgotten about that by today though


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Kuso....you better leave her alone, or you might just find yourself in Barbie's position........



 Princess with a strap on wouldn`t be a bad thing.....only leave my butt outta there


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2002)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!! KUSO YOUR NUTS~~
wow w/ a strap on is the way u like it huh................

Girls HELP ME!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> 
> Girls HELP ME!!




Now THAT`S what I wanna see


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 16, 2002)

kuso, you know she loves it! Actually, her real name is PORNALprincess...didn't you know?

Just kidding princess!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2002)

How did you find that out Miss Ledix??????? that was top secret info!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> How did you find that out Miss Ledix??????? that was top secret info!!!!!



Starting to form an idea here......Miss P watching through the window....while PPrincess and Fitgirl have fun with stap-on  

Way to go girls


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2002)

U ONLY WISH!!! You really are disgusting Kuso!


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> U ONLY WISH!!! You really are disgusting Kuso!




LMAO! I`ll take that as a compliment


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2002)

U SHOULDN'T! It sure wasn't a compliment..far from one. you really are sick!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> You guys are so funny!!!!   Sorry I haven't been on all weekend -- aaheeemm.......I was busy all weekend!!
> 
> Hey dvlmn...babe, your pics won't show for me



they are in the old thread, I just added to it. 

that's ok we forgive you for having a life over the weekend.


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> U SHOULDN'T! It sure wasn't a compliment..far from one. you really are sick!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2002)

I LOVE IT KUSO!!!  LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 16, 2002)

Hahahahahaha.........


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2002)

*04/17/02*

woke this morning at 4:30, got dressed, took supps and went to gym.
Did 45 minutes of cardio this morning
15 on StepMill
15 on Precor
15 on Treadmill
Then Abs -- 3 sets 12 reps each of the following:
Knee ups on Roman Chair, Rev. Crunch, Hip Thrusts, Reg Crunches and Oblique Crunches.

*GOOD WORKOUT IF I DO SAY SO MYSELF*

7:45 -- black coffee and Smart Start Cereal with 2% milk
9:30 -- EAS AdvantEdge Shake and two glasses of water
11:45 -- I had gone to Quizno's to get a turkey sandwich.  It was going to be good too.   I had just turkey, mustard, lettuce and tomato on wheat bread...but when I got back to the office, it had so much mustard on it, I could not eat it.   I ate the turkey off of it and threw the rest away.   I grabbed a yogurt and ate it and had two glasses of water with it.   I'm sure I'll have to grab a shake here too soon.

More later....I need to get some stuff done this morning before my boss comes in.   Hope everyone is okay this morning.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 17, 2002)

Nice Cardio fit!

Hey don't you think you'd be better off with some protein in the post workout meal?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2002)

You're probably right.    I'm under such time constraints in the morning that it is really hard for me to have eggs and the likes right after my workout.   I've been having my protein shake about 9 or 9:30....is that okay?   Please!!!  If you have any advice or suggesstions, let me know.   I'm up for anything.

Thanks for the compliment on the cardio....


----------



## kuso (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Please!!!  If you have any suggesstions, let me know.   I'm up for anything.




Oh..Oh...I can think of a few


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Oh..Oh...I can think of a few



Oh..Oh...I already had the type of protein you suggest!!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> Oh..Oh...I already had the type of protein you suggest!!!




Damn


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> Oh..Oh...I already had the type of protein you suggest!!!



Well that's a start!!!

Seriously, there are several things you can do.
1)  Oatmeal with a protein powder mixed in.  The oatmeal (plain) is better carbs than ANY cereal.
2)  Protein shake/ meal replacement.  Personally, I bring a shaker full of protein and other supps and add water at the gym.
3)  You can hardboil a few eggs and have an apple w/ it.

It all depends are where you are eating.  Are you going home?  Buy egg beaters -- eggs are much quicker to make.  At the gym or in the car the shake is the best.  A protein bar will even work if you have to, just find a low fat low carb bar (I like Designer brand).


----------



## Stacey (Apr 17, 2002)

I DO AGREE WITH YOU~~ AWESOME WORKOUT THIS MORNING!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2002)

Good suggesstions on the hard boil eggs and an apple.   I think I'll do that tomorrow morning.   I'd rather have that than a bar.  I come straight from the gym to the office so it's hard and I have to settle for what I can for breakfasts.    I think I'll do the hard boiled eggs and an apple and still have my shake at 9 or 9:30.   Should that suffice?
Thanks for the suggesstions

And thanks S~~  for the compliment on cardio.....I kicked my own butt this morning.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 17, 2002)

That should be good.  I also go straight from the gym to work.  But you CAN do it.  Don't settle, its too easy.  Besides, after such a hard workout, you do want to make it worth while right???

I'd have at least 4 eggs, 2 with the yolks and 2 w/o.  Should be enough to carry you to the shake.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2002)

Cool......THANKS
YOU'RE DA MAN!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 17, 2002)

Can I quote you?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Good suggesstions on the hard boil eggs and an apple.


Do you work in a PUBLIC office?  It usually takes about a week for people's digestive system to adjust to that combination.  In that "adjustment" week you might not be the most popular person in the building.   How about doing what I do, put your eggs in a shake.  You don't have to add protein powder just some flavor.  

1 Cup Skim milk
1/2 - 1 bannana
2-3 eggs
yogurt to taste

Use some or all of these ingredients and you have a GREAT breakfast on the go.  

P.S.  To the Salmonella worry-warts.  I've consumed one dozen raw eggs EVERY day for the past five years and have had ZERO internal problems.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 17, 2002)

ALBOB~~ okay so you are saying that Us girls on the go..can mix those Eggbeaters (or another brand of eggwhites), with skim milk, and yougurt and shake it up and it will be good? You don't need to cook the the whites or anything..just poor them from that cup they come In??? Hmmm?? Sounds easy!!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 17, 2002)

Yeah but it tastes nasty!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 17, 2002)

aww man, it does.. nevermind!! Thanks twin peak!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yeah but it tastes nasty!



Did you people not read the ingredients list?  Bannana?  Yogurt?  OK, ok, I'll admit I forgot to mention it's supposed to be FLAVORED yougurt, but I REALLY thought you'd figure that out on your own.  The basic ingredients of skim milk and eggs most definitely WILL taste nasty.  That's what the flavorings are for.  Toss in whatever you want!  Fresh fruit, peanut butter, chocolate syrup, whipped cream...........oops, wrong type of "smootie".   Seriously, customize it to taste and it's an absolutely PERFECT meal on the go.

P.S.  Eggbeaters?  BAHHHHH  Use the whole damn egg!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 17, 2002)

Lol.......... ya I read that.. cool...so If I add my strawberries it will be good! Thanks for the help


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Fresh fruit, peanut butter, chocolate syrup, whipped cream...........



Oh, so what you're telling me is that using the above ingredients for my usual human banana split *isn't* a good idea??


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Oh, so what you're telling me is that using the above ingredients for my usual human banana split *isn't* a good idea??



Oh no, not at all.  It's a fantastic idea.  Except for one minor detal.  You're forgetting the most important ingredient.  You absolutely MUST have a huge portion of ALBOB.   Serves two.  Princess, you listening?  

Yee gawd.  I need to get my ass to Texas.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 17, 2002)

LMAO!! I am listening!!

Sounds kinda yummy...but don't think the hubby would like that last ingredient!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2002)

does sound yummy huh Princess???  Yeah Albob, I don't think either one of our hubbys would like us to partake of that HUGE portion of Albob. 

Now, if Albob were a girl, he might not have a problem with it...neither would I for that matter....neither would any man.....but seeing as how it's not the case, you're SOL bud.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 17, 2002)

And to both of you I can only repeat my previous sentiment.............


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> does sound yummy huh Princess???  Yeah Albob, I don't think either one of our hubbys would like us to partake of that HUGE portion of Albob.
> 
> Now, if Albob were a girl, he might not have a problem with it...neither would I for that matter....neither would any man.....but seeing as how it's not the case, you're SOL bud.



Would one call this self-pornalization?  W8?

Either way, I like it!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Would one call this self-pornalization?




YES!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_ self-pornalization



Isn't that synonomous for "Auto-erotic-stimulation"?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Isn't that synonomous for "Auto-erotic-stimulation"?




Oh yeah.....right there!!  Ohh.....Ohhhhh

_I'm only happy when it rains_


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Oh yeah.....right there!!  Ohh.....Ohhhhh



5 X 7's would be good.  8 x 10's would be better.  Video would be BEST!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2002)

I'll see if my hubby can give you a direct link to Tammy.com.    
It is a paying site though, you are aware of this?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 17, 2002)

Hmmm.......What's the price and is it negotiable?  I'm just a poor civil servant, ya' know?   Come on, don't you want to support your country?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 17, 2002)

Lol~~~ Fitgirl your soooo goofy!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2002)

Support my country huh???
Well, you know what Van Wilder says:
"Don't ask what your country can do for you, but who you can do in your country."

_oh wait....I think that was Jack Kennedy._


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 17, 2002)

Like I care who's doing who.   Get rid of hubby and let's start supporting each other.  

He's not reading this crap, is he?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm not getting rid of him.....I LOVE HIM.    He's the most wonderful person in the world.

http://photos.yahoo.com/bhgirl70


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I'm not getting rid of him.....I LOVE HIM.    He's the most wonderful person in the world.
> 
> http://photos.yahoo.com/bhgirl70



There's no doubt in my mind he's a wonderful person.  You're probably even more wonderful than he is but, what does that have to do with you supporting your coundry?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2002)

what's a coundry???


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 17, 2002)

A Red, White and Blue condom?   

Piss off!  I'm arguably the world's worst speller in the first place and then you throw in the fact that I'm trying to type three letters at one time.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2002)

LOL....LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

*04/18/02*

Woke up at 4:30, took supps, got dressed, went to gym.
Only 30 minutes of cardio this morning and shoulders and triceps day.
Shoulders:
Military Press - 3 sets - 15 lbs - 12 reps each
Front Raise - 3 sets - 10 lbs - 12 reps
Side Lateral Raise - 3 sets - 10 lbs - 10 reps 

Triceps:
Dips off bench - 2 sets - 15 reps each
Over head press - 2 sets - 20 lbs - 12 reps each.

7:15 -- black coffee, three egg whites and one whole egg (hard boiled) and 1/2 cup of oatmeal with protein powder in it.
9:30 -- water and then an apple and EAS Shake
11:30 -- had to go run an errand for the hubby so I stopped at Chik-Fil-A and got two grilled chicken sandwiches.   I ate the whole thing of one of them and just the lettuce, tomatoes and chicken from the second one.
2:00 --  I know it's probably a little late for a snack.   But oh well, at least I'm having one.   I'm having Yoplait Whips yogurt.  These are sooooo gooooddd!!!  It probably could've been better, but this is all I had available to me right now and I can't leave to go get anything.   Oh well, I leave in 2 and 1/2 hours anyway and I'll try to grab a shake when I get home.
Dinner tonight is going to be my famous Grilled Stuffed Tilapia, grilled brown rice and green beans mixed with carrots.  That should be really good huh? thumb: 



_how does that breakfast sound Twin?_

I think I like that breakfast.   I think I'll have my apple and my shake for my mid-morning meal.

I hope all is well with everyone.   I have a few minutes this morning, so I'll make the rounds.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

Good Morning sunshine!! WOW..that breakfast sounded really really CLEAN and Pretty damn perfect..your making me want to throw this 1/2 of my bagel away..damnit!!  KIDDIN'  ~~ Was it good girl?? I think twin will be proud!

HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

YES, YOU NEED TO THROW THAT 1/2 OF BAGEL AWAY....DO IT NOW!!!
I think he will be proud too.....


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

I Did it girl!! I had 3 bites of it!! YEAH! I am gonna go cook my eggwhites (4) that I brought in my lunch baggie, and have some strawberries I packed! THANKS FOR THE HELP!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: 04/18/02*



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Woke up at 4:30, took supps, got dressed, went to gym.
> Only 30 minutes of cardio this morning and shoulders and triceps day.
> 
> ...



Yes I am very proud.  That is a much better b-fast.  When I am training hard I try to think that everything I eat should have a purpose.  ANY cereal (or bagel Princess) has NO nutritional purpose except to fill you up.  Everything you ate today was great!!  

Egg Whites -- excellent protein
Egg Yolk -- good fat (helps you burn fat
oatmeal -- doesn't get much better than this in terms of good slow-burning carbs to help replenish glycogen stores
protein powder -- obvious!!

So nice job!  Now I am curious to hear what the shoulder workout entailed!!!

P.S.  (Princess, throw the damn bagel away!!!)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

Good for you.    
Three thumbs up for you!!
You're so welcome.
Here's me helping myself--->> I seriously want my apple and shake now, but I'm making myself finish my 9 oz. bottle of water before I get it.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

Thank ya, thank ya!! Guess whats on my desk... a bowl of eggwhites, and strawberries!! 

DOWN THAT WATER SWEETIE... I am DOING IT WITH YA!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

Otay Twin.....I updated my journal for the day to show the exercises......scroll up and check it out.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

Yeah time for the apple and shake


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

YEAH!!!!!!!! whats in your shake?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

Oh...it's just an EAS AdvantEdge Shake


----------



## kuso (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> YEAH!!!!!!!! whats in your shake?




 Why? Whats in yours


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: 04/18/02*



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> Shoulders:
> Military Press - 3 sets - 15 lbs - 12 reps each
> ...



Not bad.  Good amount of sets and reps.  Can I offer one suggestion each for shoulders and tris?

Your military presses are TOO light.  Given the weight you do for front and side raises you should easily be doing 20 lbs.  Are you pushing hard enough?

Tris -- I'd up the sets.  At least 3 per exercise.

Nice job though!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

Uh Duh!! I knew u drank those...I DO TOO!!! I like the strawberry ones!! Are yours the one w/ just 2 grams of carbs in them?? YUMMY


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

Yes, I think I'm pushing hard enough....are you??  LOL....just joking -- you asked for it though!!  LOL  LOL

Seriously, by the time I get to about 10, I'm already taxed and have to really push to pump out the last two
I usually do another set on tris or another exercise for two sets, but I ran out of time and needed to get to cardio.
Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Uh Duh!! I knew u drank those...I DO TOO!!! I like the strawberry ones!! Are yours the one w/ just 2 grams of carbs in them?? YUMMY



Man....we have too many similarities, don't we?  Yep..those are the ones.   

EEEEKK   Gotta go get more water.....


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

lol!!

I know girl, we really do!! Maybe we were twins at birth??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

Ha....I could only wish to look like you and be your twin.....I'd be tall then....


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 18, 2002)

OK, THAT'S IT!!!!  Enough is enough.   What's with the stinkin' Eggbeaters and egg whites and egg whites and Eggbeaters???  Don't you people know that eggs are the PERFECT food?  And when I say eggs I mean the WHOLE egg!!!  A WHOLE egg contains six grams of protein.  An egg white only contains three.  Egg yolks, like Twin Peaks noted, containes GOOD fat.  It's a very good source of energy and actually helps you burn excess body fat.  Egg yolks are also a FANTASTIC source of iron.  Hello LADIES, every hear of Iron's importance to a female's body?  (No Irontime, wrong type of Iron.)  If you even THINK about trying to bring up the subject of choloesterol I'm gonna reach through the screen and knock you into next week.  Do some more research on dietary cholesterol.  (Start by doing a search on this site.  W8lifter posted a fantastic article on eggs, dietary cholesterol and syrum cholesterol.)  Anyway, the bottom line is, Eggbeaters are a waste of valuable $$$ that you could be using to buy more WHOLE eggs.  If you do buy whole eggs and throw away the yolks you might as well be throwing your $$$ down the drain too.  You're tossing out a full half of the nutritional value of the egg.  Eat WHOLE eggs!!!

Sincerely, Chicken Little


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 18, 2002)

ALBOB, good post!  I also discourage people from buying Eggbeaters or JustWhites or whatever. Eggs are a natural, cheap, excellent source of protien (and iron, I did not know that). 

Princess, FG...how long have I been telling you guys to eat eggs?

Will you listen now, since ALBOB wrote such a good post about it? 

(the only thing I don't agree with is eating the yolk every time. I will do more research on such things)


----------



## kuso (Apr 18, 2002)

Jeez....I bet you feel better having gotten that off you chest.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Jeez....I bet you feel better having gotten that off you chest.



Well I'd actually feel better if I could get something off these ladies chests.................like their shirts.   


 AHHHHHH................My first pornal post of the day.  NOW I feel better.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

Look here little Mister Idiot Savant -- I would love to eat the whole egg...I love the yolks.   *BUT!!!!!!!!*
I can't have them.   Orders from my internist.  I have a deep family history of heart disease and high cholesterol, so....I can have all the whites I want.   I could have a dozen a day if I wanted, but no more than one or two yolks max....

Sincerely, Chicken Little's Amniotic Sack


----------



## kuso (Apr 18, 2002)

Well, glad I could help


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 18, 2002)

FG, your internist and my mother should get together. I have no history of cholesterol or anything like that...but my mother thinks there is something deeply wrong with eating 5-10 eggs a day...even if it is mostly whites.

I know you are following orders from the doctor!


----------



## kuso (Apr 18, 2002)

Fitgirl, did you read the post by w8 about yolk affecting cholesterol?

If not, have a look for it, I`m sure you`ll find it quite interesting.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

Man Albob that was a very good & knowledable post..thanks! I just hate eggs is my problem..but ask the girls..I am working on it..and movin up slowly!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 18, 2002)

Yes, the Princess really is trying to eat more eggs these days. I'll give you credit for that, but you should give the real thing a try..and some yolks too!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_If you even THINK about trying to bring up the subject of choloesterol I'm gonna reach through the screen and knock you into next week.  Do some more research on dietary cholesterol.  (Start by doing a search on this site.  W8lifter posted a fantastic article on eggs, dietary cholesterol and syrum cholesterol.)



SSSSSMACK!!!!!!   Right upside your thick skull.  Which part of the above paragraph don't you understand?  Your internest is uninformed, to say the least.  He's (or she's) passing on half truths all in the name of selling drugs to say the most.  The pharmasutical (sp?) companies are the ones who started all the egg bashing ten years ago so they could sell more drugs to bring down a cholesterol problem that DOESN'T EXIST.  Do the research and when you find out the TRUTH you can go find a different internest.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 18, 2002)

ALBOB, what is your opinion on cholesterol in general? How much is too much? If someone is eating five or six eggs in the morning...then some chicken at lunch...then lean beef at night...wouldn't that be pushing it? I know it depends on the person and thier size, ect, but still?!?!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 18, 2002)

The basic problem (mis-information) is that people look at total syrum cholesterol and try to form conclusions.  Total syrum cholesterol tells you absolutely NOTHING!!!  What people SHOULD be looking for is the balance between LDL and HDL (good and bad cholesterol).  If there is a balance between the two then it doesn't mean a damn thing what the total is.  I hope I don't lose you here but the only analogy I can think of right now is a two-stroke engine.  You have to mix oil and gasoline for a two-stroke engine to operate.  Too much gas and the engine doesn't get the proper lubrication so it fries itself.  Too much oil and the engine doesn't get enough fuel to run.   If the two are in the proper balance it doesn't matter how much you have, the engine just keeps purrrrrrring.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 18, 2002)

P.S. to Fitgirl:  I'm not really mad at you.  It's just that you've been kicking my ass in the pornality arena and this is the only way I can get you back.    Now go eat your damn eggs.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Yes, I think I'm pushing hard enough....are you??  LOL....just joking -- you asked for it though!!  LOL  LOL



Oh missy, here was my last shoulder workout (last Friday), you tell me if I am pushing hard enough:

Barbell Military, Front: 
225 x 10
235 x 8
235 x 6
185 x 12

Barbell Military, Rear: 
225 x 8
225 x 7
185 x 11

Side Laterals
35 x 10
35 x 12
35 x 10

Plus rear delts.  Hard enough?

BTW, I notice you ladies can't help but talk about twins....


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 18, 2002)

ALBOB -- 

While your facts re eggs are correct and your principle I GENERALLY agree with, you opinion is a bit narrow minded.  You forget that egg yolks are indeed fat.  You forget that some of use have slow metabolisms and put on/retain fat rather easily.  Although it is good fat, to many yolks will cause some of use to add/retain fat.  I KNOW this because I have done this.  When I lean out I NEED to cut out almost all fat.  Having 6-12 yolks a day would not allow me to get lean.

Your posts are great and I'd recommend the advice for most people, but you need to make room for those of us who have to watch fat.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

well said twin peak!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_ I'd recommend the advice for most people, but you need to make room for those of us who have to watch fat.



Good point.  I was using very general terms and applying them to everybody.  

Caveat:  While egg yolks don't pose a problem for the general person it IS possible to eat too many yolks depending on metabolism and/or fitness goals.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 18, 2002)

Good caveat, glad we worked this out and are now all on the same page!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

Very well said TP -- I am following doctor's orders and it just so happens that he knows my whole history as well as my family history.   Eggs are not a bad food.   I'm not bashing eggs.  I love them personally.   But we have even done studies regarding certain foods and eggs in particular, over the past 10 years that I've been watching my cholesterol and when I eat a lot of yolks, or even have all of the eggs, everytime I have eggs and my cholesterol (bad cholesterol) went sky high.   It has a lot more to do with your history and your genetics and just eggs being eggs.
I understand where you're coming from.   You too MissL and you're right.....some docs are just hell bent on bashing eggs.  But you have to understand where I stand and the appreciate the fact that I REFUSE to have quadrupal bypass at the age of 35 like my mother did.   And I REFUSE to die from cornary failure at the age of 38, like my uncle did.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 18, 2002)

Can I go back to being pornal now.  This serious stuff is giving me a headache.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Can I go back to being pornal now.  This serious stuff is giving me a headache.



If you want to continue having your ass kicked......bring it on little boy.....


----------



## kuso (Apr 18, 2002)

I think ALBOB may have met his match 

Wait til the boys here about this


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

Hey P...go back and check out my lunch


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 18, 2002)

Piss off Kuso, at least when Fitgirl does it I ENJOY it.  


PSSST......Fitgirl........Can we deep six the "little" boy comments?  I'll play nice.  I promise.   Besides, you got the picture that PROVES that wrong.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: 04/18/02*



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 9:30 -- water and then an apple and EAS Shake
> 11:30 -- had to go run an errand for the hubby so I stopped at Chik-Fil-A and got two grilled chicken sandwiches.   I ate the whole thing of one of them and just the lettuce, tomatoes and chicken from the second one.
> ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> PSSST......Fitgirl........Can we deep six the "little" boy comments?  I'll play nice.  I promise.   Besides, you got the picture that PROVES that wrong.




Yes....of course sweetie pie


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: 04/18/02*



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Assuming you meant me when you said "P" -- I'll comment.  The snack is great.  My comments on the lunch depends on you and what "phase" you are in.  If you are "living normally" (i.e. just a generally healthy bit lifestyle) that is a fine lunch (I hope you had no mayo).
> 
> If, like me, you are in a cutting or ripped stage (this is week 1 of my 10 week plan -- see my journal), than the sandwiches aren't great.  True its got plenty of protein but the buns at those fast food places are, well, processed.  Its just white flour that converts to sugar rather easily.  But when I am not cutting up I eat them to -- hold the dressing, sauce, etc.
> ...



#1 -- Okay, I'll work on not having those when in a crunch.  I really should've gone to Smoothie Factory or something and got a shake or bar...I was in a crunch though.
#2 -- I only like ONE (1) white stuff and it isn't mayo....so yes, you're right, no mayo.   I had mustard on the first sandwich.   The second one, I threw the buns away and only ate the chicken and the veggies.
#3 -- if you want me to guage whether or not you're "pushing hard enough"......you're going to have to come A LOT closer than that.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 04/18/02*



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> #1 -- Okay, I'll work on not having those when in a crunch.  I really should've gone to Smoothie Factory or something and got a shake or bar...I was in a crunch though.
> ...



Ohhh baby!  How close do you want me???  I sure can help with that protein intake!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

FITGIRL.. OH MI GOD... if we get tooo much more alike...we are gonna freak out!! GET THIS:
FOR LUNCH..I had to run an errand (for me though) and Boston Market was Right next door... AHEM: I ORDER: 2 PLAIN w/ lettuce only Grilled Chicken Sandwhiches... AND ate one hole one..YUMMY..and THE CHICKEN/ lettuce from the other.....
OH~ & I was THINKING about going to Chick-fil-a ALSO...but the traffic was all congested going that away..so I chose Boston Market!!! 
now if that won't freak you out...huh...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

That is too freaky!!!!   I can not believe that!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

Stacey....I sent you PM


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

Girl, I know it is freaky huh!!! I had to read your journal twice to make sure!!  Okay, I will check my pm!  later chica


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

Okay everyone...... 
It's time for my mid-afternoon snack/meal and I don't know what to have.....I really should just go see what's in the fridge first, huh???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

Gonna have to be yogurt.....that's all I have in the fridge.    I'll have that and an extra bottle of water.    
Tonight I'm having my famous stuffed tilapia with brown rice and veggies......


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 18, 2002)

Hey FG, you want some suggestions for afternoon snacks?

Cottage cheese and fruit
Peanut butter and fruit 

Those are the 'lighter' ones I can think of. There's also tuna, chicken, eggs (of course) but I was thinking you wanted something light. 

Let's see what other people say!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

hey girl!! HMMMMMMMMM??? Yougurt sounds YUMMY!!! Check the sugar on it though!! 

whats your choices? Or am I just to darn late now for this chat..lol


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 18, 2002)

Yogurt is all carbs...and a lot of sugar depending on the branch. Princess is too smart for us! 

Do you like cottage cheese? It is really good with some apple and cinammon.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

No can do on the cottage cheese MissL....sorry sista', but I'd be puking....I don't do white stuff...(well, maybe one).   I don't like mayo, ranch, cottage cheese, cream cheese, sour cream.....icky, icky poo!!
 
I could have some fruit but I'm all out.....I have some of those ready mix tuna snack packs at home but I forgot to bring them....Oh well.   The yogurt and an extra bottle of water did the trick pretty nicely....
Thanks though


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

I had that Yoplait Whips kind....it had quite a bit of sugar, but what's a girl to do if she has no food?????


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_I don't do white stuff...(well, maybe one)



That's the second time you said that so I need to ask a question here, are you allowed to kick my ass for what I'm THINKING, even if I don't SAY it?    If so you better start warming up those boots.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

well, don't worry about that sugar this time.. just watch it the rest of the day!  At least your not like me and starving!!! I had my chicken at 12:45 and  Nuttin till 6! SUX!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

Girl....what do you mean nuttin till 6??  Don'tchya got sumptin for the afternoon??


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 18, 2002)

I'll give ya something....(couldn't resist).


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)




----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

OH YEA.. I do have half of my lean body for her protein bar left! (only has 2 carbs in it, 1 g of sugar, 30g of pro) I can eat that!! 
See this morning my first meal was just gonna be that Bagel..remember..and my afternoon snack was the eggwhites, and strawberries..but I had them for breakfast!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

Well eat that protein bar huni......


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

okie dokie...I will in a few min!! damnit don't these people know I DONT WANNA Work right now, I am busy on the Ironmag site!! HAHA lol...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2002)

Honey.......I feel like that every single day.
Oh BTW peeps....I'm trying to fill up my camera.   I took a pic of my tat earlier...I hope it comes out.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2002)

Haha, ya Me too... especially when 4 o'clock rolls around!!   One more hour!!
COOL PICTURES COMING SOON YEAH!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2002)

*04/19/02*

Woke up at 4:45 this morning, got dressed, took supps and went to the gym.   
Today was calves, hamstrings and cardio.
We also did some lunges under the squat bar.

7:15 -- Myoplex lite Chocolate made with water and one scoop of pb.
9:45 -- 1/2 c. oatmeal with protein powder, made with water and 1/2 c. black coffee
10:30 -- 1/2 c. broccoli with water
11:30 -- grilled chicken with tomatoe and lettuce and unsweetened tea.   (almost like a grilled chicken sandwich but without the buns)   

More later as time goes by......
I hope everyone is doing great today.  Princess, how are you this morning babes?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2002)

HEY babe..can u go back to the gym and do my cardio for today?? PLEASE!!  
I'm GREAAAAAAAAAAT! (yeah right..see journal..haha)

Your shake sounds gross to me right now w/ the hangover and all..reading it I thought I was gonna puke..  
I bet its REALLY GOOD THOUGH!! LoL good mix ya got there!
I bet your legs are gonna be sore later doing those lunges w/ the squat bar..you go chicka!!!

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2002)

How about if I do your cardio tomorrow morning?   Will that work? 
My hubby is leaving tomorrow for Chicago and I'll be all alone for a whole week.   I think I'm going to be spending a lot of extra time at the gym......oh well -- that can only be good, right?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2002)

Where IS Twin Peak?  Isn't he supposed to be watching my diet???


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_I'll be all alone for a whole week.



Hello?   Kuso?  You out there boy?  Are you paying attention?  Here's your chance.  After a week she might even be desperate enough to look at your ugly mugg.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey girlie!! That stinks your hubby is leaving tomorrow morning for a week!!  When mine goes hunting every year for a week in Missouri.. I LIVE at the gym!! It actually feels nice! But I always miss him!!  
Well, u can do my cardio in the morning if ya want! I will do it tonight..and tomorrow before I leave to go outta town!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Hello?   Kuso?  You out there boy?  Are you paying attention?  Here's your chance.  After a week she might even be desperate enough to look at your ugly mugg.




If he comes to Texas all the way from Japan......I'd be happy to oblige him.

_somehow I don't think that's happening.....that's okay -- I have a whole bag full of boyfriends that I can consult._


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_If he comes to Texas all the way from Japan......I'd be happy to oblige him.
> 
> _somehow I don't think that's happening.....that's okay -- I have a whole bag full of boyfriends that I can consult._



How about Texas from California?  Dare me.  Go ahead, I dare ya' to dare me.    As soon as I hit send I'm turning off the computer and heading East anyway, Texas would only be an extra 18-20 hours.  Would it be worth it?     See ya'


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2002)

Go ahead, I dare ya' to dare me to dare ya to dare me to dare ya.....are you confused yet?   where are you going anyway....


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2002)

Lol Fitgirl.... we better hide!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2002)

*04/20/02*

Well, I got up this morning at about 8:30 am.   I wanted to see the hubby off.   His brother picked him up at about 9:45 this morning.   I already miss him.

Had nothing before this except some water.  When he left, I took my supps and went to the gym.  

Triceps this morning (because I didn't do a lot the other day)
Rope Press downs:  40lbs., 2 sets, 15 reps
Overhead extensions: 20lbs., 2 sets, 12 reps
Single hand, behind head extensions: 10lbs., 2 sets, 10 reps
Dips off bench:  2 sets, 15 reps

Cardio: 15 min. on Stepmill, 15 min. on Treadmill, 15 min on Bike.

Got back home and had 4 egg whites, one whole egg and two slices of whole wheat toast with sugar-free red raspberry jelly on it and water to drink.  (guess that was about 11:15 or so.)

1:20 -- EAS Protein shake.
I bought some Nitro-Tech RTD's today.   I hope they are good.  I will probably have one tonight. 
4:15 -- ground turkey patties and broccoli and water to drink.

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend so far.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2002)

*04/21/02*

Well, I'm feeling pretty darn good this morning.
Got up at about 9:00, took supps, got dressed and went to the gym. 

35 minutes cardio
20 on Treadmill and 10 on Precor
Stretch and did some walking lunges and leg presses

Came home -- at 11:30 I had a Nitro-Tech Shake and three egg whites and one whole egg, scrambled.   Then had some water

One of the guys who I used to work out with (actually he was my trainer) came into the gym this morning.   It was the first time I'd seen him in like two months.   He said I looked awesome.   He thought my arms and shoulders were getting bigger.....WHAT A COMPLIMENT.   I was so excited to hear that from him.

Gotta go...hope all is well with you guys.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 22, 2002)

Hey sweets, hope you are doing well this morning. I know it's hard with the hubby out of town.

That is extremely cool that your trainer said you looked better. I know what an ego-booster that can be!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2002)

*04/22/02*

Hey MissL...thanks for stopping by my palace of porn this morning...hahaha

J/K -- thanks for stopping by so early though.   How are you this morning?  I'm doing good.  It is a little hard with Brad being out.   I miss him something fierce!!

Got up at 4:40 this morning, got dressed, took supps and went to the gym.
45 minutes cardio and abs today.
15 min on treadmill, 10 on StepMill and 20 on PreCor.
reverse crunches, hip thrusts, regular crunches and knee lifts on roman chair.

7:15 -- Nitro-Tech RTD (these things are fabulous!  40 grams protein, 4 grams carbs and 3 grams of sugar)
8:00 -- black coffee and 3 egg whites. 
9:30 -- water and half of a raisin english muffin with PB.
10:30 -- 4 Hydroxycut with water.
11:15 -- grilled chicken mixed with broccoli, zucchini, carrots, celery and onions.   Had water to drink with lemon in it.   Very good lunch.   It was all steamed.  YUMMYYYY!!!
1:00 -- apple and water......What???  My hydroxycut hasn't all been expended and I needed something.
2:45 -- water and a whole freakin' cucumber....

This is week 5 of my workout parnters and mine 6 week competition.  Here's the breakdown:  We're only allowed one (1) cheat day a week and are supposed to be working out at least 5 days a week but 6 is optimal.  Since the beginning of our contest, she has over-cheated twice and missed 3 workouts.  This has cost her a total of $13.00.  I have only over-cheated once, which cost me $5.00.   
It is $5 for cheats and $1 for missed workouts.
*THIS MONEY IS IN THE BAG!!!!!* 
I'm turning my little disposable camera in today and hopefully I'll have it back tonight and I can upload them tonight from home.

Princess, how are you honey?   How was your weekend?
More later.....Gotta go


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2002)

Good Morning FG~~ I bet you are missing Brad sweetie!! Only a couple more days!!  That was an AWESOME compliment your friend gave u at the gym honey! I bet you do look GREAT!!! I know that makes you feel like "hey all this hard work is paying off and I'm gonna keep my a$$ movin'"  HA!! I'm soooo PROUD OF YOU!! Can't wait to see pics! OH~ I knew you were going to win that competition with your friend. You never cheat girl!! So impressive. I have to have a cheat day once a week~~~!  oh well.
So where did you get this new shake your drinking??? TELL ME ABOUT IT???? Sounds Good!! How much was it??$$  
Oh~ I am doing GREAT!! Had a great weekend!!!! Tell ya more later! Have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2002)

Nitro-Tech...it's a new MuscleTech product.   There is 40 g. protein, 6 carbs and 3 g. sugar.   Great flavors too.  Strawberry Cream, Vanilla Swirl and Chocolate Swirl.   It's a little expensive though...4 pack for $16....YIKES!!

I've been looking for them since they came out though and finally found them.   Great thing because I'm trying to cut down on my sugar intake.   If you find them, they are definitely worth trying.


----------



## kuso (Apr 22, 2002)

Fitbabe....you`ve got a very important PM


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2002)

Awww.....I kinda like my new name.....


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2002)

OH COOL!! Thanks for the info!! Where did you finally find them at??? Damn, they cost a lot!! Hope they are Yummy!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2002)

I found them at GNC....Yeah, they are a little costly, but they are so delicious.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Where IS Twin Peak?  Isn't he supposed to be watching my diet???



Missed me did ya?  Especially with the hubby away?

Actually, I have looked at your diet and honestly?  It lookes great!  Excellent protein with every meal and otherwise pretty clean!  I am impressed, keep it up!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2002)

COOL! I will have to check them out! Thanks for letting me (all of us)  know about them!

Twin is right.. your very impressive!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_  where are you going anyway....


  Vegas baby!!!   Had a great time, as usual.  You coulda' been there, your loss.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Vegas baby!!!



Win or lose?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 22, 2002)

Left town with $60 more than I arrived with.  

Understand though, I used to live there so I don't really gamble THAT much.  I'll set a limit, usually about $40.  Once that's gone I'm outta there in search of other fun and adventure.  There's SOOOO much to do there that it doesn't make sense to sit there hour after hour just throwing your money away.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2002)

Twin Peak.....where are you sveetie pie?  Scroll up and look at my journal entries today please.   Could you?  I feel like I'm eating way too much/too often.  Maybe not, I guess the apple and cucumber could've been prevented by some PROTEIN....huh?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_ I feel like I'm eating way too much/too often.



Too much?  Maybe.  Too often?  No such thing.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Too much?  Maybe.




Elaborate please Albob.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2002)

No Kidding!! What do ya mean dude??? Explain to the chicks


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: 04/22/02*

I know you only wanted comments on the diet honey, but ya the full (body) treatment



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 15 min on treadmill, 10 on StepMill and 20 on PreCor.
> 
> reverse crunches, hip thrusts, regular crunches and knee lifts on roman chair.
> ...



1)  Why so many different cardio exercises?  Do you get that bored?  I wouldn't do more than 2 per routine, you want to keep that heart rate steady.

2)  Do more "hip thrusts"; you can never do enough hip thrusts.

3) Diet.  If you want to tighten a bit that 9:30 should have gone.  No reason for an english muffin -- waste of calories.  PB is high in fat.  Its really only worthwhile (IMO) if you are on a resticted carb diet and therefore you are looking for good fats.  Once you slap it on a muffin ....  

The rest of the day is great so far.  Lets say you elimate the english muffin and PB, you should save the egg whites until that time.  Also, have more than 3 whites and/or add a yolk or two.

4) "a whole freakin' cucumber...."  -- do I really need to comment?

5)  Can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 22, 2002)

Dear Chicks:

Either he was making an attempt at pornality, or he meant while you can eat too many calories in a day you can't eat to OFTEN -- b/c each time you eat you are kick-staring your metabolism.

Hence the bodybuilding proclamation -- eat 5 or 6 meals per day!

Did I get that right Albob?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2002)

awwwwwwwwwwwww its all coming to me now, thanks for clearing that up!!!

Lol....about the porno comment!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 22, 2002)

pornAL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: 04/22/02*

*ALL OF MY RESPONSES ARE GOING TO BE IN CAPS AND BOLD OKAY??*



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I know you only wanted comments on the diet honey, but ya the full (body) treatment
> *GOOD DEAL....I LOVE FULL BODY TREATMENTS.*
> 
> ...


*I CAN'T WAIT FOR EVERYONE TO SEE.   I WILL HAVE THE PICS TOMORROW AND CAN PROBABLY UPLOAD THOSE AFTER LUNCH.*


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 04/22/02*

"GOOD DEAL....I LOVE FULL BODY TREATMENTS."

Can I start with the feet?

"NAH...NOT THAT I GET BORED AT ALL. I JUST LIKE TO MIX IT UP. I HATE TO GET STAGNANT AND THIS KEEPS MY BODY GUESSING. ISN'T THAT WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT? "

Yeah but you can accomplish this better by sticking to one cardio each workout and changing from workout to workout.

"I PLAN ON IT....ANYONE WANNA HELP?? <OH SORRY. I GOT CARRIED AWAY"

I was hoping you'd offer.....

""a whole freakin' cucumber...." -- do I really need to comment? 
YES"

If you insist....

there is nothing wrong with eating a cucumber whole, its excellent practice.


Since we get to see your progress pics soon, I'd like to know in sum where you started from, what your goals were, where you are now, and what your current short and long term goals are.  It'd be much easier to comment on and provide tweaks to your diet and training, but you are obviously doing great!  Gotta love the dedication!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 22, 2002)

English muffin?? You bad girl! 

Go take a look at my unmentionables for today if you really want to gasp!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Go take a look at my unmentionables for today if you really want to gasp!



Can I have a peak at your unmentionables too?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

*04/23/02*

Woke up at 4:30 this morning, got dressed, took supps and went to the gym.

Shoulders this morning:
Military Press -- 15 lbs, 15 reps, 3 sets
Bent over rear delt raise -- 10 lbs, 12 reps, 2 sets
And ???(I don't know the name of it) Where you stand with your dumbbells at your side and raise your arms up and pull the dumbell to your neck???  ~~ 10 lbs, 15 reps, 3 sets

Cardio -- 15 on Treadmill, 10 on StepMill and 15 on PreCore.

7:10 -- Nitro-Tech Shake on the way to work
8:25 -- Four egg whites and black coffee
10:00 -- Cucumber and water, water, water
12:00 -- turkey, mixed zucchini, broccoli, carrots and corn with water to drink.
2:45 -- chicken breast and water.


Alright guys....this is my last two weeks of my contest with my workout parnter.   She is doing good I think, except for her diet.  Yesterday she and I met for lunch and had that chicken and steamed veggies that I mentioned and I showed her the card where I was keeping track of hers and my cheats and missed workouts.   She nearly had a cow that she had 5 lines already full and I only had one.   She said I had four more lines to fill out...haha
But seriously, I am going to need some serious guidance, motivation and probably a good ass kickin' over the next 10 to 12 days.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey Girl!!! Awesome workout this morning!!! I have NO CLUE What those things are called either where you bring the weight (one in each hand right??) to your neck, (I rest for 2 seconds) and bring down..and your elbows go out to the sides right?? I do that every other day!!! Love it!! Tonight I will look in my old Muscle and fitness for her to see what they are called..there was an article on that exercise a few months ago!! 

I will help you w/ serious guidance & Motivation in the next 12 days...your gonna kick some serious BUT!!! 
Have a great day!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_Either he was making an attempt at pornality, or he meant while you can eat too many calories in a day you can't eat to OFTEN -- b/c each time you eat you are kick-staring your metabolism.
> 
> Hence the bodybuilding proclamation -- eat 5 or 6 meals per day!
> 
> Did I get that right Albob?


While I usually NEVER pass up an opportunity at being PornAL, Twin Peak is exactly correct.  5 or 6 meals per day is the minimum.  If you can split your calorie intake even further it would be even better.  Taken to the extreme, if you "grazed" throughout the entire day you would end up dropping fat like a bad habit.  (Just remember, we're talking FREQUENCY, not QUANTITY.)


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_you bring the weight (one in each hand right??) to your neck, (I rest for 2 seconds) and bring down..and your elbows go out to the sides right??



Upright rows.  Good for front deltoid development.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

eat all day...sounds like fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


KIDDING!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

Upright Rows.....yeah, that's it.   Silly me!!
Actually I think that "grazing" thing is what I've been doing since like Saturday.   It's 10:04 here right now and I'm about to go get a half of a cucumber and more water.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

YES!!! UPRIGHT ROWS!! THANK YOU!!!!! 
I love those!!!! Thats actually my FAVE. arm workout!! 

YUM, Yum, cucumbers...enjoy!!
My father in law has a HUGE Garden and is growing those just for me..They are Almost ready too..can't wait!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2002)

Upright Rows ha?? 

 not for someone with bad shoulders


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 23, 2002)

Cucumbers have no flavor to me! But then again, I don't eat any raw veggies (you know, the Chrone's) so what do I know?? 

I have not done upright rows in forever...I think I will do them next week, after I am done with BFL!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

WHAT CUCUMBERS ARE SOOOO AWESOME MISS L!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

HEY ~~~~~   I'm picking up the pics and will upload them in 1 HOUR.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!  Can't wait to see chick!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 23, 2002)

New pics of the beautiful FitGirl?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

You did see that I'm crying didn't you???  LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey RoCk....you came to see me.....I'm so happy.
What's been up with you lately man?   Hey, aren't I entitled to a part of that 5 Million you just got for the Scorpion King?


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 23, 2002)

Haha Things have gone better!!  As far as the scorpion King profit goes, you know you sure do get a part of the money, wouldn't have it any other way!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> You did see that I'm crying didn't you???  LOL



Why are you crying?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

why are u crying girl???
Hey I PM you girlie!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

Well.....now I'm crying because none of the pics came out.
Call me blond....go ahead.   I inadvertently had the flash on and didn't think anything about it being in front of the mirror because I was taking those pics myself......aaarrrggghhhhh!!!
 
Okay...the only one that actually came out a little okay is attached.   I am going to be taking more later this week anyway and I'll upload those once they are back.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

Oops sorry ~~ here it is.   Didn't really know my quads were getting that big.   

Better pics later.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

Well I WOULD call you blonde but I already made that mistake once.  This time I'm gonna have to verify first.  Could you turn a little more to your left, please.   

Do NOT worry about your quads, that pic is NIIIIICE!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

Awww thanks sweetie.   I can't believe I had the stupid flash on.   I really did have some great shots of abs, biceps and rear delts.   

I guess I could try to clean them up in Photoshop tonight at home, huh?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 23, 2002)

Very nice! Too bad about the flash but it's no big deal. 

Just wait till the rest of the boys see that one....


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

Clean them up?  Yee GAWD woman, NEVER use words like that when talking about pictures of beautiful women!!!   The dirtier the better.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

GIRL YOUR LEGS LOOK AWESOME!!!!   Can't wait to see more of that awesome bod sweetie!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

Oh Thanks Princess and Miss L.   I will see if I can clean any of these up a little tonight and hopefully be able to post more of them.   If not, gonna have to wait until later this week.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_ I will see if I can clean any of these up a little tonight



AAAAACCCCCKKKKK!!!!!  You did it again!!  Owwwww......the pain!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

Not that kind of clean up...oh, sorry 'bout that.

They are just so bad, I wanted to see if I could crop out the flashes and clean up the sparks a bit.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

This one isn't great either because of the flash, but you can kinda tell how lean my legs are getting and definition between them and my glutes.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

That's all.....these pics are just awful


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

Just out of curiosity, where are you?  I mean, where WERE you when you were taking those pictures?  And DON'T tell me you were in the bathroom, I know THAT.  WHAT bathroom?  Not many people have soap dispensers like that in their homes. 

Oh yeah, my earlier assessment still stands.   NIIIIIICE!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

another awesome pic!!!  I wish I could see it better..can't wait for more!!
ya, where are u??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

I was in the bathroom.....

ha ha....the bathroom in my office


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2002)

So.............you're at work...............flashing (literally) your ass.  Ummm........I'm speechless..........I don't know what to say.................LIKE HELL I DON'T, where do you work damnit?????


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

Oh my gosh Albob..leave the hottie alone!!!  

Kiddin


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 23, 2002)

Hmmm....Yummy, want MORE!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm foodless....I have pb, tuna, the other half of my Nitro-Tech bar, but I don't want any of it.   Nothing sounds good to me right now.
C'mon...any suggestions?  What would be the best of those?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

ummmmmm??? I would have the nitro-tech bar girlie! & DOWN WATER!!
~ I just had My Eas shake!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2002)

I think you are right.....I'm going to have my bar and I'm working on my 10th bottle of water (9oz. bottles)

10th -- I kid you not


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

Yea, good idea!! WOW YOUR LIKE ME~~ BEST Friends with the bathroom!!!!!!!   

speakin' of the bathroom..............be back


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2002)

My bottle is 23.7fl. oz. and I have filled it up 4 times already today..plus the 12 ounces I had this morning while getting ready for work...so My total water sooo far today at 4:10pm is= 106.8 ounces!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 24, 2002)

Damn girl you drink lots of water. Those pics are great, don't be too hard on yourself, kay? 

Luckily I don't have any chocolate at home so I don't overdo the unmentionables at night..but I did eat way too many almonds..and thought of you as I did it!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

*04/24/02*

NO WORKOUT THIS MORNING.   IT IS MY DAY OFF!! 
Still, I got up at 6:25, walked over to my alarm clock hit the snooze and went back to bed and woke up at 7:00.
I went to Starbucks and got a Venti, Non-Fat, Caramel Macchiato and a raspberry scone.

_don't get excited over the "unmentionables" MissL._

It feels and tastes soooo good.  I doubt I'll be on a total cheat day because I did bring a Nitro-Tech shake with me this morning for my mid morning snack and I don't know what I'll have for lunch either.   I do have one of those tuna snack packs that I can have  probably later this afternoon.

Hope everyone is well today.

10:20 -- Nitro-Tech Shake and water
12:00 -- Steamed beef broccoli and steamed rice (chinese) and water
2:30 -- 3 teaspoons of pb and more water....I just had to have it at this very moment in time.


----------



## kuso (Apr 24, 2002)

WOW!!

Now, I`m sure you realise it pains me to agree with ALBOB, but those pic`s are NIICE 

Seriously, you`ve got great lookin quads there


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 24, 2002)

That foreign language has something to do with food? I don't even know what that is...but I do know that you are very good with eating clean!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

It's S talk.....Starbucks!   
Ha -- that reminds me.  Have you seen the movie "Duets"?  Funny when he's in the car and he picks up the hitchhiker and they're driving and he says "He scored some buzz off some shadow in a K Bar.".....   Oh that is too funny.   I love that movie.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2002)

HAHAHA Your funny fitgirl

Good Morning darling! I hope you enjoy your day off today!!! You deserve it! Yum,yum, love the breakfast...B R A T!!! Not fair!!! 

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 24, 2002)

Nope, haven't seen that movie. Sounds cute though.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 24, 2002)

Keep it up Fit, you're doing great.  Hard to tell from these pics though....I'll reserve judgment until we see the better ones!!!

Can't say I love today's B-fast!  BTW, I NEED a day off tomorrow -- thank god its tomorrow!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> ...B R A T!!! Not fair!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!



Why I gotta be a BRAT??  I'm just trying to keep my sanity!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm sorry...your not a BRAT!!! I am just Craving Carbs!!  and jealous of you!!  Forgive me???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

Don't be jealous.....I'll send you a scone if you'd like me too??


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2002)

HMMM??? SOUNDS GOOD... BUT I'm gonna have to way till Sunday for my cheat sweetie...thanks though!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 24, 2002)

BTW princess, upright rows work your delts (front and side) and your traps, not your arms.

Also, NO exercise is good every other day.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

by that TP, what do you mean??  NO exercise is good every other day?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 24, 2002)

No, what he was saying is that you should never do the same exercise (for the same body part) as frequently as every other day. Right TP?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

You said "titty".....I can't believe that!!!  OHHHH....EVERYONE HAS GOT TO SEE THIS.
Your license in the Non-Pornal Team is hereby revoked!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 24, 2002)

I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2002)

well thats strange twin peak, maybe I do mine different or something..cause I feel it in my upperarms???? oh well.. And For my body...I CAN do exercises Every other day..its good for me!! I have learned this!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

lookin awesome MsFit  Your right though, need some without the flash **w** the camera one at least. **efg**

But were's the tat, that or maybe my monitor is just jacked, I'll check from home tonight.  

but lookin great doing an awesome job.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 24, 2002)

Well....sorta.

What I meant was that as a general rule, no bodypart should be trained every other day.  Thus, no exercise (don't mean cardio) should be done every other day.  That said (if you follow some of my other posts in other threads you know) that I don't believe that there are ANY absolutes.  For example,

for most people, abs, calves, and forearms can be trained every other day.

But as a general rule, muscles need to rest and recuperate...that's what all the protein is for!!!



> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> well thats strange twin peak, maybe I do mine different or something..cause I feel it in my upperarms???? oh well.. And For my body...I CAN do exercises Every other day..its good for me!! I have learned this!



If you say so.... experimention and figuring out what works for you is critical.

Also, you should all try upright rows with cambered bar (the curved "curl" bar).  Its great.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2002)

I have figured out how my body works with experiments, etc.... and this works for me!!

HEY FG!~! Hows your afternoon going??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm not good!!!   I can't wait to go home.   I'll pm you and explain.  How about you?  I need to post my lunch in my journal....


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2002)

Oh shit..whats wrong honey?? Yea, PM ME!! I can relate if it has ANYTHING TO DO WITH BOSSES!!!!!!!!!!!! I had to get outta this joint for lunch for an hour..just drove around in my car and chilled!! I have a very RUDE boss who hates women..and says the WRONG thing sometimes!!! 
soooo.. I am ready to go home too!! I am trying to think of a reason to leave early???


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I'm not good!!!   I can't wait to go home.   I'll pm you and explain.  How about you?  I need to post my lunch in my journal....




Your not good?  Well, I hope things get better for you as the day goes on!!  Dont worry, BE HAPPY!! 

But I hear you on the can't wait to go home issue, I'm so tired!!  I had school last night, my day ran from 7am to 11:30pm...


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2002)

wow Rock..bet your tired!
I know I am... I went to bed at 1:30am and got up at 6am. I think I am taking a nap when I get off work before hitting the gym!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2002)

HAVE A GREAT NIGHT FITGIRL..... go relax!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 24, 2002)

Well FG, I hope everything worked out better for you this afternoon!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> It's great....I'm working on my second beer, a cheeseburger and some hot wings and looking at porn!!!



HAHA THATS AWESOME!!  Wish I could be doing that right now, I'm still working!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

porn baby ....uh, I mean poor baby


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey now, thats not nice!! lol...haha


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> Hey now, thats not nice!! lol...haha




I know....I should be spanked


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> 
> I know....I should be spanked



Alright, bend over baby!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 24, 2002)

Wow, 5 minutes left of work, Have a good night FG!!  Dont have too much fun without me!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

have a good night yourself!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2002)

*04/25/02*

I am so exhausted today!!  I can't eat like I did last night EVER AGAIN!!!   I know that's what just drained the life out of me.  
No wonder my cheat days have only been a cheat meal.

Woke up at 4:30 this morning, got dressed, took supps and went to gym
30 minutes cardio this morning and leg day
Hi reps, low weight:
Squats under bar
Leg Presses
Ham curls

7:15 -- black coffee, Special K Cereal with banana cut up in it.
9:30 -- 1/2 of Meso-Tech Bar and water
11:30 -- two ground turkey patties (cooked on my GF grill and water.   I made some asparagus too but didn't have time to choke it down at home so I brought it back to work with me and I'll have it in a bit.  
1:00 -- eating my asparagus now and a celery stick with pb on it and mas aqua.

I went home at lunch and took my multi-vitamin and my allergy meds.   I feel a little better, but still so dang tired...

More later.    I don't know if I'll be here all day.  I kinda really don't feel good.
I hope everyone is okay today!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 25, 2002)

Should I comment on your diet now?

I'd rather comment on the porn -- hey maybe you burned off all those extra calories....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2002)

I seriously doubt I burned off all of the calories!!
Are you wanting to comment on the diet from this morning or last night???  LOL

Hey, why do cheat days make you feel like shyte afterwards?


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I seriously doubt I burned off all of the calories!!
> Are you wanting to comment on the diet from this morning or last night???  LOL
> 
> Hey, why do cheat days make you feel like shyte afterwards?



Well, tell us what you did and will do a calorie count! 

I could comment on both, but I think you'd rather I didn't.

Hmmm, do I really need to answer?

BTW, who said a "cheat" day has to be so, umm, bad?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2002)

Hey girl..I bet you do feel crappy today..that was one hell of a cheat meal!! W O W ..like the porn too..your nuts! I always feel crappy the day after one also!! Guess our bodys are like "HELLO NEMWIT, what are u putting in me..grease..whats that.."

Have a great day..The hubby will be home sooooon!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2002)

Hey P -- how are you today?  I guess you're right about what our bodies are telling us -- I think I'm going to try to go home after I get some stuff done.  It might be after lunch though.

I'm so glad hubby will be home soon.   Only today and then two more days.  I'll pick him up at the airport Sat. night...I can't wait either.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2002)

Hey girlie..I am doing good today~thanks! Just busy at work! That might be a good idea to go home and rest later..but you might feel better after lunch ..ya know! Hopefully huh!
I BET YOU ARE EXCITED hes coming soon! You have already made it half way thru the week, not much longer!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: 04/25/02*



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_Squats under bar



How do you do them OVER the bar???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: 04/25/02*



> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> How do you do them OVER the bar???




Actually Albob, it's quite simple and is actually an exercise.  You can put the bar behind you and then squat.   It's a little harder than normal squats but it helps you with form and balance.......


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2002)

ya girl thats how I do it (bar behind you) AND THATS WHY I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOO  SORE TODAY!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 04/25/02*



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_ You can put the bar behind you and then squat.



That's a variation of the Sissy Squat.  I always hated those, too much pressure/pain in my knees.  Did you ever try Front squats?  Put the bar across the front of your shoulders.  They also give good stimulation to the lower quads just like sissy squats.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2002)

I've never tried putting the bar across the front of my shoulders.  I should try that next time I work legs.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 25, 2002)

Where do you position your hands on the bar when doing squats with the bar in front?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2002)

I wonder if thats uncomfortable? HMMM? Might just try ONE Rep or two tonight


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2002)

HOW AM I DOING TODAY TP??

7:15 -- black coffee, Special K Cereal with banana cut up in it. 
9:30 -- 1/2 of Meso-Tech Bar and water 
11:30 -- two ground turkey patties (cooked on my GF grill and water. I made some asparagus too but didn't have time to choke it down at home so I brought it back to work with me and I'll have it in a bit. 
1:00 -- eating my asparagus now and a celery stick with pb on it and mas aqua.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2002)

well TP takes to long to respond.. I THINK your doing GREAT!!!!
How in the heck did u eat that asparagus...yuck!!
Later chick..gotta eat my grilled chick salad..(just a ton of lettuce, 2 cucumbers, and like 4 oz. of chicken )


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2002)

Oh I love asparagus.  I could eat a whole bunch/bundle of it.  I love all green veggies.     

Thanks for letting me know and yes TP does take too long doesn't he?   

Speaking of mas aqua....gotta refill my bottle now


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2002)

hmmm?? I wonder if I have ever eaten that stuff without knowing??? whats it taste like? 
GO REFILL THAT BOTTLE


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2002)

How can you go yuck and don't even know if you've ever tasted it?????
  
you're too funny


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 25, 2002)

So how is work going for you today FG?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2002)

hahahahahaha I Know I am retarded!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2002)

Work is good RoCk.  How are you today?  I think I'm going to leave at like 4 though.  I know I get off at 4:30, but this headache is getting worse and worse.   I think I'll go home and lay down for a bit.  
I plan to have left over turkey patties from lunch today and maybe some carrots and broccoli.....I will never eat like I did last night EVER AGAIN!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 25, 2002)

HaHa, rough night last night huh?  lol, well, work is going alright, except it's bring your child to work day today, so many little kids running around, and when you deal with computers, thats not always a good thing!!  So, day is just over half done, so it's not that bad, only have 3 1/2 hours left!! 

Anyway, hope your headache starts feeling better, fresh air is supposedly the best cure for a headache, get up and go outside and take some deep breathes, maybe you might feel a little better...


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2002)

hey girl..sorry you got a headache!! those can be a real bit$$...hope ya feel better soon!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2002)

Thanks guys...it's all that $hiTTy a$$ food I ate last night....I think it's still inside of me......get it out, get it out 

I'm going to do my mail now and I'll talk to you all later.   Have a great night


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2002)

bye girl!!! Have a good night...take baby persy or something!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 25, 2002)

WTF???  No one comments or replies to my last post, but I am supposed to jump when needed?  Well it just so happens that I AM busy!!!!  

Oh well, you won't hear from me for a coupla days cuz I'll be out.  But as to today's intake....ummm, not great.  Except the lunch there is very little protein in there and too much useless food (cereal/milk/banana).

But not terrible either.  Could be worse.  Could be last night!!!

Hey you asked.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 25, 2002)

FG, I hope you get to feeling better! And I agree with Princess...asparagus = gross.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2002)

*04/26/02*

No workout this morning.  I got home yesterday about 4:45 and slept until 7:30.   Got up and ate two ground turkey patties and an apple and drank some water.   Went back to bed about 9:30 and didn't get up until 6:35 this morning.

I JUST DO NOT FEEL GOOD.  I don't think my boss is going to be in today and no one else is here (my VP is in Europe, my safety director is in North West TX), I think I might go home early.   If I do, I'm going to sleep for a little while longer and then maybe go to the gym later this afternoon.  

TP -- sorry for not responding to you earlier.  NO, I don't expect you to jump when needed, I know you're busy sweetie....I only expect you to let me use you as my human pogo stick!! LOL
Sorry we won't hear from you for a few, gonna miss you.
My turkey patties have 8 g. fat and 23 g. protein.  I'll have to check again to see how many carbs they have, I don't remember.
Gonna go make b-fast now.  
coffee and banana (know it's not good, but I'm not really hungry)
10:00 -- one cup green tea
10:35 -- celery stick with pb on it and water



Hope everyone is having a wonderful Friday.

ps -- does anyone have Ann and Fade's Number?  Please pm me.  Stacey?  I had it but do not remember where I wrote it down at.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

Good Morning Tammy! I'm sooo sorry you feel bad again today..that Sucks! I would leave early to if ya can and sleep then workout if your up to it!! HEY ONE MORE DAY AND BRADS HOME!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!  
Those turkey patties sound really really yummy...I love Turkey, and I don't think there is hardly any carbs in them either. 

Damn girl, you got a lot of rest last night! Lucky! I went to bed at 12:30~ and got up at 6am!!
Anyways, man I Don't have Ann and Fades number!!!!!!! LET Me know if you talk to them!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 26, 2002)

Feeling like shyt two days in a row 

Can anyone say "morning sickness"


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2002)

No, I'm not pregnant Kuso....I WISH, but no go!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

Kuso, can't a girl be sick without being pregnant!!????? 

Really fitgirl, You wish????? (Me TOO)


----------



## kuso (Apr 26, 2002)

You can be sick all you like without being preggo`s......just seemed like a good call at the time.....on second thoughts, maybe not


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

Its okay!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2002)

Kuso....I sent you pm doll


----------



## kuso (Apr 26, 2002)

Thanks hon...sent one back I think.....at least I meant to


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 26, 2002)

hey fitgirl hope your feeling better.  even if you are lie and go home early anyway


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

Fitgirl did u get my Pm??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2002)

No, I didn't P....I got one from Kuso.
Send again!!!

Thanks dvlmn...I have to get some stuff done and then I think I'm going home.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

oh I sent it to your yahoo address!! 
Your going Home? You must feel bad!! I'm sorry doll!!!!!
I hope you get to feeling better!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2002)

Hey Stacey.  I just went back and checked.   I saw an email that there was a pm, but did not get a link or anything in my pm box except from Kuso.....
Can you resend possibly?


----------



## kuso (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> did not get a link or anything in my ** box except from Kuso.....



I`ll restrain myself


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> I`ll restrain myself




You're not right!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> 
> You're not right!!



LOL....sorry, just got back from the gym and am feeling kinda high...


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 26, 2002)

Hope you feel better, get some more rest!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2002)

I am...how are you today babes?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

hey girl..okay I will pm you now!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 26, 2002)

Actually feeling great, got lots of sleep last night and ate a really good breakfast this morning, wish I could pass on some of that though too you!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww ain't he a sweetie fitgirl???? :bounce:


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2002)

He is such a sweetie.   I'd take whatever it is he has too!!  Especially now.


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 26, 2002)

hey, I'm supposed to be trying to help you feel better, not the other way around!!!  You can have what ever it is you need!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2002)

Ohhh really??  Ok, let's see.  I could use some uppers.  I could use a full body massage.  I could use $1 Million.  I could use some....nevermind

Ummm, I'm on a roll here princess, what would you like me to add to the list


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 26, 2002)

Well, lets see here, I could give you all but the one million dollars, right now anyway, I'm workin my way to being a millionaire, but it takes a few more years of school!!!  But the other stuff, I know of a perfect upper for you!!  And I give great FULL body massages too!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2002)

Yeah, what's the upper?   I've already tried Hydroxycut but it's about as lifeless as I am....

Awww a massage sounds so good right now.  What's a girl to do?  I guess it's off to Origins for me......


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 26, 2002)

I'm the upper, I'm sure I will have no problems with the task either!! 

All a girl has to do is get comfortable on my bed and off to work I will go!! With the massage that is!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 26, 2002)

In all serious though, I hope you do start to feel better!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

hahahaha HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM???? some free protein drinks, and some ummmm ummmm?? ya know...well nevermind..thats coming to you tomorrow night.
A million dollars will work..send some my way to!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 26, 2002)

MY GAWD!!!!  And the hens are at it again.  Almost two freakin' pages since yesterday afternoon!!!  Don't you people have lives???   

Anyway, if you go back in time about 24 hours somebody asked about hand position on front squats.  You can hold the bar the same way you would if you were doing military presses but that's pretty difficult to do and maintain balance.  Most people step up under the bar and cross their arms so that the left hand is holding the bar to the right shoulder and the right hand holds the bar to the left shoulder.  Either way you choose it's going to take some practice to be able to perform this lift, balance is the key.  One last thought, it MAY not be all that comfortable at first.  There's not much natural padding across that area of your neck and shoulders.  Keep experimenting, you'll find a comfortable groove and then you'll see how good theses squats can be.  

P.S.   PORNAL!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

Well hello to you too albob... you know your just jealous that you weren't in on us "hens" conversation!! Just kidding babe!!
Hmmm?? I am gonna try that way to do squats tonight..thanks soo much for that good info!! Your just great!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_ Your just great!



Awww....Spank you very much.  No, really.    But we wouldn't want Fitgirl to get jealous so you'll have to share.  

Hey, one serious post in a row is about all I can handle.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

I know that seriousness wouldn't last long, huh fitgirl!!!

Your spanking welcome...

uh, that sounded kinda dumb..oh well still posting it!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2002)

HAPPY SUNDAY TO YOU FITGIRL...I BET YOU AND THE HONEY ARE TANGLING AWAY IN THE SHEETS.........HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2002)

*04/29/02*

Happy Monday to you Princess!!   

How did you ever guess???  
Let's see, we finally got home about 1:00am after dropping his brother off and then we were up until 2:30 (this is Sun. morning)
Slept until about 11:45 and were "still in bed" until 1pm.   Got up, I went to get sandwiches for lunch and then worked in the back yard for a few hours.   Then we laid down for a nap, I got to sleep for about 1/2 an hour before I got *"woke up"* by well....let's call it Necessary Means!!!!

OH MY GOSH....  I missed him so much.


ANYWHO ~~~
Woke up 4:30, got dressed, took supps, went to gym
Today was biceps.   Tons of reps, light weights.
V-Bar Curls, Alternate DB Curls, DB Curls
15 minutes on StepMill, 20 minutes on Treadmill, 10 minutes on Bike.
1 circuit abs.

7:45 -- black coffee and Special K cereal with banana and slivered almonds in it.  
10:00 -- 3 egg whites.   I had a half of a carton left, so I made them and ate them.
11:00 -- Supps with a bottle of water
11:40 -- ground turkey pattie with fresh green beans and water
2:30 -- 1/2 cup oatmeal made with water and 1/2 tsp. of natural, raw honey and another bottle of water (that makes about 5 today)
3:45 -- not far from an hour TP, but 1/2 Meso-Tech bar and another two bottles of water.....WOO HOO me on the water.


Hope everyone is doing well this morning and everyone had as great of a weekend as I did!!   
:efg:  <--sorry dvlmn, had to use that

Ohh, 1 more thing -- this is week 6 and last week of mine and Joann's contest.   I really need that extra push this week.   Thanks be to God that I'm feeling better!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey T, not staying around too much today. But I did want to stop in and say hey. I'm so glad the hubby got home okay! 

Good luck on your last week, you kick ass!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: 04/26/02*



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> TP -- sorry for not responding to you earlier.  NO, I don't expect you to jump when needed, I know you're busy sweetie....I only expect you to let me use you as my human pogo stick!! LOL



MMMmmm, sounds, well, kinky, but I am not adverse to being used as a pogo stick....

And as to the last b-fast, you know what I'd say (you said it!) but let me add two qualifiers (1) its not bad to mix in once and a while to save your sanity and (2) ITS YOUR LAST DAMN WEEK -- make every mouthful count!!!  If you can't focus during the LAST week of your challenge when can you????

Sorry, I had to let that out.

Also, almonds in small amount don't have that much protein and in large amounts have lots of fat -- which, if you are following a DPW8 type diet is not so bad, but I don't think you'll see such sugary things like MILK, SPECIAL K, OR BANANAs (maybe the last occassionally on there diet).

I think EVERYONE on these boards should realise that the diet DPW8 preach is not to be misunderstood that fat is great and just add it to a "normall" diet.  The concept is that your body can adequately metabolise the fat (good fat) IN THE ABSENCE of sugar and excess carbs.  At least this is my belief.  If I got this wrong please clarify, DPW8.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2002)

I like your new avatar/pic MissL.    Good pic!

TP -- You are totally right.   I guess I should really be concentrating this last week.   And to start is off right, I'm going to go back and re-read what W8 has up there.    
Thanks for all of your help.   I guess I should really be paying more attention to it than I have....honestly, huh?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

Good Morning Fitgirl!!  
I Am sooo glad your hubby made it back in perfect condition!! I bet ya'll had a wonderful night/ and morning sunday!!  Sounds like you did sweetie!! I know you missed him!! YEAH HE'S BACK!!  Good to hear!

Awesome workout this morning..and a good hearty, heathy breakfast!  My opinion..I know TP disagrees..whatever dude!!
    Sometimes we can't eat those damn eggs!! I had half a bagel this morning, and a handfull of cashews! 

WE WILL HELP YA KICK BUT THIS WEEK GIRL!!! YOU CAN DO IT!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Awesome workout this morning..and a good hearty, heathy breakfast!  My opinion..I know TP disagrees..whatever dude!!




HAHAHAHAHAHA~~~~I can so see you with your hand up and rolling your eyes.... (as in, talk to the hand)

That is too funny!!   I'm gonna be laughing at that all day long!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

Hell ya girl.. I was doing that!!      Just like on those Jerry Springer shows...I'm standing up going "Noton boyfriend, I know you didn't just bash my girls breakfast"

 :bounce:


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 29, 2002)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Princess 
Awesome workout this morning..and a good hearty, heathy breakfast!  My opinion..I know TP disagrees..whatever dude!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA~~~~I can so see you with your hand up and rolling your eyes.... (as in, talk to the hand)
> 
> That is too funny!!   I'm gonna be laughing at that all day long!!




Hey Princess don't you think you should be encouraging her in her last week, and not providing her with "excuses" for doing anything but eating her best?

Sure Fit, you burned a few "extra" calories this weekend but ... 

And P -- I will not comment on your b-fast since you didn't ask, but really.....  

and while her b-fast wasn't "bad" it most certainly wasn't a "a good hearty, heathy breakfast" at least not for someone looking to lose fat AND gain muscle.

Aside from this being the last week of a challenge, my point is eaither eat to lose weight (LOW fat diet) or eat to lose weight and gain muscle (medium fat AND LOW CARB AND NO sugar) or don't think you are on a diet....sugars and nuts (cashews being the worst kind) is NOT a good combo....

Well, I guess I couldn't resist....


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

He Told Me!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> 
> He Told Me!!!



me too girl!!   I feel like going to the bathroom to make myself throw up just so I can start all over again.....wait a minute....maybe that's not such a bad idea!!
JK


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

girl, I wouldn't do that...you goober..just be a good little girl the rest of the day, kay!! Watch your carbs & up the protein!! I know WE can do it!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> me too girl!!   I feel like going to the bathroom to make myself throw up just so I can start all over again.....wait a minute....maybe that's not such a bad idea!!
> JK



Now we ALL know that's a bad idea!  I am only trying to be informative AND provide some support and strength, NOT make you psycotic!

Caving once and a while is not the worst thing in the world!  It all depends on your goals....

How did I become the big bad wolf?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2002)

YOu're not the big bad wolf baby!!   We just hate hearing that we're being bad.  People hate the truth, you know that.

I love your cyber-slaps upside the head!!   I NEED THEM!!! 
I'll be good the rest of the day and the rest of the week. I promise.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

FG Is right, we need your cyber slaps!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> FG Is right, we need your cyber slaps!! Thanks!!!!



I knew you two were kinky....

and I am all to happy to oblige.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2002)

Go check out meal 2


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 29, 2002)

Better!  Remember the 3 hour after your workout is a critical time where your body absorbs and utilizes food better than normal!  Use that time to get in lots of protein and good carbs!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2002)

Awww very good!!   Gonna have to remember that.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 29, 2002)

BTW, when are we gonna get some decent update pics???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2002)

We (my workout partner and I) are taking those on Wednesday so hopefully I'll have those up like Thursday or Friday.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> We (my workout partner and I) are taking those on Wednesday


 Hey, what happened to my invitation to the photo shoot?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2002)

It's not that kind of shoot now!!!   
This is mainly for her because she is done with her BFL  (for 6 weeks now) and she has to take her after photos.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> It's not that kind of shoot now!!!



That's because you didn't invite me............YET.


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey FG, Happy Monday!!  Great to hear you and your husband had some fun over the weekend!!  Glad somebody did!! lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey RoCky.....Happy Monday to you too Mr. Egyptian King....LOL
We had a great time.   I missed him sooooo muuuch!!  We both said we just couldn't keep our hands off of each other~~hehehe

Did you have a good weekend?  Considering?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2002)

I'M HUNNNGGGRRRRYYYYY!!!
Here are my options:
1/2 Meso-Tech Bar; PB; Banana; Oatmeal; Almonds???

A combination of any????


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I'M HUNNNGGGRRRRYYYYY!!!
> Here are my options:
> 1/2 Meso-Tech Bar; PB; Banana; Oatmeal; Almonds???
> ...



Go with oatmeal.  Then an hour later have that bar (need the protein).


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

ya, what he said!!! (hahahaha** notice** I waited for TP to pipe in***) LoL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm All Over It......


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 29, 2002)

Today is going by so SLOW!!!  I hate when work does that!! lol, so did you finally eat something FG?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 29, 2002)

lol, well fg you can only borrow the **efg** lol. But obviously you had to use it. 

hmmm damn i need a weekend like that. lol   shiat need to find a gf first lmao

well kick it in gear, gotta kick your friends butt  i know you can do it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> Today is going by so SLOW!!!  I hate when work does that!! lol, so did you finally eat something FG?





When???  earlier when I said I was hungry?   Yep, and now I'm off to have that 1/2 of Meso-Tech......and another bottle of water


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2002)

Yum Yum...I just downed a protein Isopure shake!

TODAY IS GOING BY S L O W !!! 48 MORE MINUTES!! (for me at least)


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 29, 2002)

I'll be here late, unfortunately....


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2002)

15 more minutes!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 15 more minutes!!!



Sure Butterfly, rub it in!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 30, 2002)

*04/30/02*

4:30 -- woke up, took supps, went to gym
ULTRA high rep program -- Legs today
Squats -- 100 reps, steady quick pace
Quick steps -- 2 sets, 100 steps on first set, 50 steps on second
Lunges on step -- 50 reps (alternate legs)
Reverse lunges -- 50 reps

**After responding to NG, I forgot that I didn't log my cardio...OOOHHH ME OH MY -- 20 min. on treadmill at an increasing incline and then 15 minutes on Precore Machine**

7:45 -- 4 egg whites, 1/2 grapefruit, OJ
9:30 -- about 3 bites of my Meso-Tech bar and another bottle of water.
11:00 -- Supps with water
11:30 -- Okay, here's my lunch from Ghengis Grill....Oh it was so good, I just want you all to know!!
About 4 oz. chicken, zucchini, yellow squash, broccoli, celery, black bean sauce, garlic and sesame seeds and I added one egg.  Then they take all of this and grill it on a grill.   It was sooooo good.  I had about 3 glasses of water with it, they were about 12 oz glasses so I'll add that to my water intake for the day
2:00 -- other half of my grapefruit (I love grapefruit) 
3:30 -- other half of my Meso-Tech bar and water



Water Count:  so far --  67 oz.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 30, 2002)

Hi sweetie! 

Good job on those eggs! But where is the yolk (at least one) for some good fats? 

100 squats?? You go girl!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 30, 2002)

No yolk honey....remember?  I can't have but maybe one or two a week.  Super high cholesterol is a real bummer to deal with.   OH well, we give and take, right?   I'll have a handfull of almonds later and I'm supposed to be going to lunch with my workout partner today.   If so, we're going to Ghengis Grill.   Oh this place is so good for fitness enthusiasts and bodybuilders.  

This place is buffet style, but there's every vegetable you can imagine and chicken, beef, scallops, crab, shrimp, pork and all the spices and sauces you can think of.....then they grill it on a mongolian (round) style grill and use water for the grill (not oil).   You can also have them throw in an egg or two if you want.   

YUUUUMMMMYYYY


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 30, 2002)

I first ate at a Mongolian BBQ on Okinawa Japan, the place was called Gengis Kahn.  (Imagine that.)  I've been hooked ever since.  Does yours have the little bucket of minced garlic.  After two or three bowls of that stuff the way I pile on the garlic, people won't come near me for a couple of days.  I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 30, 2002)

Doing great Fitgirl! That buffet sounds real good! I wish we had that here!! 
100 reps?? Wow, I'm guessing you felt the burn!  
Keep doin whatcha doin and you'll se great abs in no time!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 30, 2002)

Albob -- I think it does have a bowl of minced garlic, but they cook it in with all the rest of your stuff.....I don't blame you -- I'm hooked on Ghengis too.....YUMMY STUFF!!

Thanks a bunch NG -- and thanks for stopping by my side.   I don't get to see you much in here!!  How are you girly?   
I....was.....feelin'....that....burn.....so.....good.   I could barely walk downstairs after our workout was over.   Not to mention that I was on the treadmill at an increasing incline for 20 minutes after all of those reps.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm great!!  Treadmill after that leg workout?? You're CRAZY!!  Did the same this sunday though.. not so many reps, but I was dog tired.. come to think of it, we're BOTH crazy! lol


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

Good Morning Fitgirl.. I'm swamped today...but I wanted to say HI!! AND Awesome workout this morning!!!
Talk to ya later!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2002)

Me too!  I wanted to say good morning to you too!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 30, 2002)

Good morning John Boy.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 30, 2002)

good morning everyone.....except now, I'm about to go pick up my workout buddy and go to Ghengis Grill!!   YEAH...

Hey Butterfly -- how are you sweetie pie?  HA ~~ that rhymed..hehe

Hello to you too Alboob.....hey, I was on a roll!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_hey, I was on a roll!!


 So you must be butter. 

(Sorry, a little ESPN humor.   )


----------



## Shape8 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Tam!  How is our lil 'Firecracker'!?!?!  Sheesh I dont know how I missed YOUR thread here..... all 25 pages of it!!!!!  Sounds like you've been one busy chic!  Hey, have you seen or spoke to Joe/gostars or Jason/fitguy recently?  Are they even over here?  I miss you guys!!!  I may be heading your way again in a few months and I'd love to see Ya'll again!  Maybe you'll even have a 'bun-in -the-oven'!!!  Hope all goes well, keep us informed!
xoxo Skip


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

HAVE A GREAT LUNCH SISTA!~


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 30, 2002)

SKIPPER!!!!  Hey sweetie --- I thought you were scared of me!!   LOL
Just kidding....I've talked to Joe a couple of times but nothing else lately.   I haven't even seen, heard from or heard of Jason.   I think he got more than he really bargained for that night....ssshh!!!
Anywho...let me know when you come down girly, I miss you too and would love to see you.  Bring your sister too.   Hopefully when you come down I will have a little bun in the oven.   That would be so cool.   How in the heck have you been lately lady?  You are going to have to call me or email me and let's play catch up.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

How was your lunch????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh my gosh!!!!   It was so good.   I'll go back in just a minute and describe how I built my lunch bowl...


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

COOL!! Yea, I wanna here! I don't think we have that place here in Houston!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 30, 2002)

Okay....lunch is posted


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh my gosh, that lunch sounds SOOOO YUMMY..you are making my tummy growl girl!!! Oh, I love grapefruit too..and it makes ya pee like water!!  (I did write that..oh my gosh)

ANYWAY..that looks awesome, I wish we had a place like that in Houston!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well you're just gonna have to come to Dallas then....aren't ya?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

LoL... No kidding girl... you will have to take me there sometime!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 30, 2002)

How far is Dallas from Houston? And where does butterfly live? It just seems that you guys would have alraeady met eachother...you know?

FG, my food is posted now if you want to check it out.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I think Houston is like 4 or 5 hours from Dallas....something like that anyway.    Butterfly lives in Houston too.   
We should all get together and meet.   I would love to go to Houston for a weekend.    That would be cool!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

I know girls we really should meet up!!! Whats Half way?? Austin maybe??? 6th street..watch out. 
I know we will...we are all getting really close!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2002)

I am all about Austin.   I have the perfect hotels.   I know all the hot spots.....that's where Brad and I got married and we go to Austin about two times every year......Let's Discuss!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2002)

*05/01/02*

No Workout this morning.   I really could've thrown my alarm clock across the other side of the bedroom....would've if Brad weren't still sleeping....LOL

Anyway, got up, got dressed, took supps and went to work.
8:15 -- 1/2 cup oatmeal with 1/2 tsp. of raw honey and almonds broken up in it.  I also had 4 egg whites and 1 whole egg, hard broiled and 1/2 cup of black coffee
9:50 -- 1/2 grapefruit and water
12:00 -- Chicken Mandarin Salad.   Wild field greens with mandarin oranges, crispy rice noodles, chicken, and almonds.
Had to go to Allergy Clinic so lunch is a little late today.
3:30 -- Meso-Tech Bar.   Yes the whole thing!   I was hungry.   And that was the best thing that I had here at work.


Hope all is okay today.   I think I might go to the gym this afternoon, maybe just for a little bit of cardio.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 1, 2002)

Yesterday's food looked great....closing on the short term finish line aren't ya?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2002)

Yesterday??  Thanks TP.  What about today?
Yep, I'm closing in.   I really am trying, I really need that money!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 1, 2002)

Sorry I didn't check in yesterday so was commenting about that....todays MEAL looks good, but its only the first!  Keep it up.  I am about to have meal 2 -- a homemade muffin (19 carbs, 29 protein, and 8 fat).


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2002)

Good Morning FG~~   
You cracked me up about wanting to throw your alarm clock across the room this morning..Brad would have jumped up thinking a burgular was coming in the room!! LoL!! I do that Every morning..and The alarm clock is by Matts head (I mean I don't throw it every morning), but About 3 times a week, when I hit the clock, it falls on Matts head..and He jumps HIGH!! I have to crack up, but he just don't think its too funny!! 
Breakfast looked YUMMY..Know what I had..your gonna yell at me..half a bagel and 3 eggwhites!  had to, it was calling my name when I drove past Randalls...and my tummy was GROWLING!
Later chicka! (oh ya...AUSTIN would be coooool....lets see what Butterfly says!!


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2002)

ohhhhhhhh~~  BUT at least I didn't get a fresh Homemade chocolate chip cookie that they were putting in the racks when I grabbed my bagel..my eyes were wandering to them..but I SAID NO! AND convinced myself that they were probably Gross! ya right!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2002)

HOW DARE YOU HAVE THAT BAGEL.......the 3 egg whites were okay though.    _but here I go pretending I'm MissL.....where's the yolk?   At least one._

Oh well.....I know about food calling to you girl.   About once every two weeks, that caramel bottle at Starbucks starts yelling at me -- TAMMMYYYY, GET YOUR BUTT IN HERE.....YOU HAVE TO DRINK ME......YOU KNOW YOU WANT MEE.....I'M YUMMY!!
And then I have to go.  It's like, like....some spell or something.


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2002)

I KNOW It is a Spell...like I can smell them bagels cooking on the road!! Damnit!!!  Just like you and those carmel drinks! OH but I only had half..and they were tiny bagels this morning..they did that to me on purpose I think!! THANKS FOR YELLING AT ME..thats why I told you Miss Ledix..I mean Tammy!!!  KIDDING!! I know i hate them damn Yolks...I will have some cashews later for my fat!! Is that cool?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2002)

Okay, I guess that's cool.....almonds would be better though.


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2002)

Girls, you both crack me up with your food-stories!!  I hope you'll have great days both of you! Mine is almost over.. it's 6:45 PM here.. I've been soooo good with my diet today.. 

And T P, would you like to share that muffin recipe!??!?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> And T P, would you like to share that muffin recipe!??!?



Depends what I get in return.
 

Sure.  I'll post it in a day or so.  I actually made it up this weekend and they are not bad.  You can also make them lower in fat by not adding the almonds (if you want).


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2002)

Yes TP -- please sare that recipe.....I love muffins!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 1, 2002)

How ya doin today fg?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2002)

I'm good dvlmn, thanks for asking.   Thanks for stopping by too.   How are you today?


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2002)

Yum yum yum lunch!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2002)

Ohhh, did you read my lunch??  It was very good girl!!  

OH
I forgot to tell you guys!!!   I went to the Allergy Clinic at lunch and they weighed me and over the past six weeks, I've only gained............................... ONE (1) pound.   Can you believe that?  Someone please tell me it's muscle!!   Also, I can't believe it's only 1 lb.   which makes me feel really good!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 1, 2002)

stop it princess, i have another half hour til i can eat. lmao

doin alright, yesterday sucked. starting to really hate this place I work at.


----------



## butterfly (May 1, 2002)

Of course it's muscle girlie!!!  You've been working so hard, you've burned a bunch of fat off and replaced it with muscle weight!!!

Way to go!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2002)

Thanks butterfly......I knew having been only 1 lb., it has to be muscle.

This is the kind of thing that  makes me work even harder....

I'm a happy girl


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 1, 2002)

Hello FG! That is very good news, I know it makes you happy. 

Not around too much today, working hard you know! 

Do you have allergies? I got tested (on my back, with all the little pricks) a few years ago. What an interesting experience! Of course, all I found out was that I'm allergic to cats and dust mites.


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2002)

YEAH GIRL!! THATS GREAT NEWS..and YES ITS Mucsle!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Ya, that lunch did sound great....oops sorry dvlmn..I said it again!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2002)

Yes, I have bad allergies.   I'm severly/deathly allergic to cats.   As soon as one gets withing 20 ft. of me, I start weezing and my eyes water and my throat closes up....It's a big mess!!
One time I was dating this guy who had a cat and this was before I knew about the allergy.  WE had gone back to his house after dinner..... I could not breath at all, my throat had already closed almost completely and I had to leave.  I came very, very close to driving myself to a hospital because I thought I was going to sufficate!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (May 1, 2002)

Well, I'm sure glad you didn't suffocate!!  Stay away from them darn cats!  I hate cats...lol


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2002)

Oh my gosh girl..you poor thing!!! Matt is allergic to Cats too..I had to get rid of my baby!  (My mom has her now though)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2002)

I ate my Meso-Tech Bar and I'm still hungry!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2002)

oh gosh..what to do..what to do...??


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2002)

got milk??




LMAO!!! SORRY FG I HAD TO DO THAT!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2002)

No can do on the milk P....sorry!! But you know how I feel about the white stuff....

I'd decided not to eat anything.   I had two additional bottles of water and I'm going to the gym after work for a little cardio anyway!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2002)

oh ya I know you you feel about the whit stuff.....lol

Thats a good idea not eating if your going to the gym soon!!! Your just soooo smart!! 
I'M ReADY TO GO HOME...OUR AIRCONDITIONER BROKE!! Its HOT in here!!


----------



## butterfly (May 1, 2002)

I love kitties!  Well, my kitty anyway.  My Dad has bad allergies too so we never got to have pets growing up.  Fade is an animal nut.  It's weird how animals just go to him.  Now we have 2 cats, 2 ball pythons, a gheko and we HAD 3 ferrets... they went over the rainbow to ferret heaven  

Hey what's up with the Meso-Tech Bars???  Are they better than the EAS ones???


----------



## butterfly (May 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I'M ReADY TO GO HOME...OUR AIRCONDITIONER BROKE!! Its HOT in here!!


OH THE HORROR!!!!!

You know its 92 again today???  Your house is gonna feel like 110!!!  Ya'll should go stay at your mom's until its fixed.


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2002)

Oh no girl!! SORRY I meant the air at WORK!! Its broke here at work...not at my house..thank god!!!!!! I can't wait to get outta here and turn my air on in the car!!!  ITS HOT OUTSIDE TOO!! DAMN!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2002)

I gotta try one of those bars too!! 
AWWW MAN YOUR LUCKY Fade likes cats...I want mine back soooo bad!!!! WOW Lots of animals at your place!! COOL!


----------



## butterfly (May 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Oh no girl!! SORRY I meant the air at WORK!! Its broke here at work...not at my house..thank god!!!!!! I can't wait to get outta here and turn my air on in the car!!!  ITS HOT OUTSIDE TOO!! DAMN!!!


WHEW!!!  I was really hurtin for ya girlie!


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2002)

Lol...that would totally suck!! Thanks for looking out for me!!  Have a great night Girls!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2002)

*05/02/2002*

4:30 -- woke up, took supps and went to gym
Back day:
Low Rows -- 4 sets, 15 reps, 40 lbs
Lat Pull Downs -- 4 sets, 30 reps, 35 lbs.
Wall Push ups -- 2 sets, 12 reps

Cardio -- 20 minutes on TreadMill, 15 minutes on Precore


7:45 -- 5 egg whites, 1/2 c. oatmeal and black coffee
9:15 -- 1/2 grapefruit and water
12:00 -- Well for lunch, I was running errands and then I stopped at this place that I like called Baker's.  I thought I'd try something new and get a smoked turkey sandwhich with lettuce, tomato and reg. mustard only.   Ohhh....I nearly lost it.   It was so nasty, I could ONLY eat the turkey off of it.   Well, I ended up eating all of the turkey, which was quite a bit and I'm about to go have a Nitro-Tech RTD in a minute after I finish my Green Tea
3:00 -- Nitro-Tech RTD (Yummy Strawberry Swirl flavor)


----------



## Twin Peak (May 2, 2002)

Starting off great!

Umm, how come the "wall push ups"?


----------



## butterfly (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Starting off great!
> 
> Umm, how come the "wall push ups"?


Fade does those and regular push ups a day or 2 after a chest/arm workout... it helps work out the lactic acid and not be so sore.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2002)

I like doing those as opposed to doing them on the floor.   It doesn't hurt my chest as much.    I'm still a little paranoid to work chest again anyway.

But thanks for saying I'm off to a great start.....I appreciate that.
Oh BTW -- my w/o partner and I were talking this morning while doing cardio and she said she definitely agreed that I won the money.  She thought I deserved it more than she did.


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2002)

Oh how cool..yea you do deserve it way more than her...You have been just kickin' serious bootie!!! SOOO PROUD OF YOU!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 2, 2002)

Wohoo!!!  Where's the party?!?  Make sure you're honey takes you to celebrate!


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2002)

YA ~ & after he takes you...WE ARE TOO!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 2, 2002)

Excellent!  So what's the next goal?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2002)

Next goal is to do the 8 week program that was in M&F Hers.   I think we've decided on that one.   I'm going to be extra, super tough on myself though and be even more strict with my diet and see what yields.

Party is going to be on!!  That's all I know!!!   It ended up being $50.00.....Wooo Hooo is right Butterfly.


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2002)

DAMN $50 BUCKS!! THATS AWESOME GIRL!!! You can get you an awesome workout outfit....or a lot of BEER!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> DAMN $50 BUCKS!! THATS AWESOME GIRL!!! You can get you an awesome workout outfit....or a lot of BEER!!




 on the beer sweetie....although I'd love to.   I'm moving on to the next goal already!!!
I'm using that for more supps.....LOL


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2002)

lol i wish i could get away with that little on sups. lol

It sucks I spend to much lol

well good luck on your new adventure.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2002)

Oh dvlmn, my supps bills are more than that.    I just said it was going towards supps.  LOL

It does suck huh?   We spend way too much on supps....


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2002)

Yeah, way to much. Lately been right around 200-250/month. But I like the new ISSA M3 protein I found. but it's spendy.


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2002)

DAMN THATS WAY WAY TOO much money for Supps Dvlmn!! wow!

SORRY I metioned the BEER Word..I am proud of you for spending your money on something that will impove your body even more girl!!  YOU GO!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2002)

it's ok for now. but once the side job is done. I'll cut back. And that also included a cycle of 1-AD.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 2, 2002)

It's 4:43 and Miss LeDix is making her first appearance of the day.  Hi!! Very cool that you won the competition, and even cooler that you'll be joining us next week. 

And you do spend too on supps.  And why was the turkey sandwich so gross??


----------



## RoCk79 (May 2, 2002)

Congrats on the competition FG....You sure do deserve it!!


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2002)

ya I will admit, if I could afford I would probably spend more than 100 a month on supps!! 

Uh, I have had some Nasty turkey sandwhiches too girl..sorry your lunch sucked!!
So that strawberry swirl is good eh????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2002)

I really don't know why the turkey sandwich sucked so bad.   But it was disgusting.   I don't think I'll be getting that sandwich there again.   Now their salads are amazing.....but that sandwich.... 

Oh that Nitro-Tech Strawberry Swirl shake was so good.....
_<if I could do that head back, drooling, Homer Simpson thing, I would...LOL_


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2002)

I'm ready to go home...but I gotta wait here for UPS to arrive to bring my hubby's jacket from So-Cal.


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2002)

I'm ready to go home too girl!! I got cramps sooo bad!! and nope nothing yet...you know...

Awww sweet..a new jacket!
WOW I am definaltey going to have to try that nitro bar if you say its THAT good!! COOL!

31 more minutes!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2002)

Not the bar.....the shake.   the new RTD.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2002)

the bar is killer to. but i already got yelled at about the carbs in nitro-tech bars once today.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2002)

Awww, you got yelled at?   By whom?  Just tell me and I'll kick their butts
<unless it's like W8 or DP or TP or CLP, then I can't help ya bud. Sorry, but you're on your own there >

I am taking a liking to the RTD's though.....they ROCK


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2002)

OOPS duh, you said shake..well I will try both!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 2, 2002)

The FedEx guy still isn't there FG? Have you tracked the package online? Are you sure it's supposed to be delivered today?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2002)

it's only 3:06 here, it's still early Fed Ex hasn't gotten here yet. lol

I got beat up by Miss LeDix and Princess about the bars.  

CLP can beat me up anytime, she's a cutie. 

My gym doesn't have the RTD's. and I don't order those. Already spend to much on the regular protein drinks. lol


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 2, 2002)

dvlmn! I did not yell at you about anything. In fact, all I did was mention that the EAS bars that butterfly had mentioned had too many carbs in them for me personally. Each person is thier own individual with thier own nutritional needs. Kay??


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2002)

i know Miss LeDix. shhheeshhhhh can't a guy exagerate a little bit. was enjoying FG sayin she'll stick up for me. 

And yes everybody is totally individual, and there program and nutrition will always depend on that. As well as what there stomach can handle.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 2, 2002)

Straight from your lips to my large intestine! (that last sentence)!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 2, 2002)

OMG, I just hit 800 posts...I really am a post whore.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2002)

don't feel bad, at the other place i still haven't hit 300 lol and look were I'm at now here. Yep i remembered your stomach probs when I was writing that.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2002)

*05/03/02*

*I AM SO HAPPY TODAY!!!*

Not only did I win the money (Woo Hoo), but we took our measurements this morning and here's what I have over last six weeks:

AFTER: (taken today)
Biceps--- 9 1/2
Flexed--- 11 1/8
Quads--- 19 1/8
Flexed--- 20 1/4
Claves--- 12 1/2
Flexed--- 12 3/4
Waist--- 27
Hips--- 35
Chest--- 35 1/4

BEFORE:
Biceps---  10 1/2
Flexed--- 11
Quads--- 20 3/4
Flexed--- 21
Calves--- 12 1/2
Flexed 12 3/4
Waist--- 28
Hips--- 35 1/4
Chest--- 35 1/4

*OHHHH ----- * I also lost two pounds.  I think the one pound gained the other day was just water weight and bloating.

Okay, as you can see by the measurements, I've lost some bf and gained some mass.  Especially in my biceps and quads.
I am none too pleased with my waist and hips, but I am being visited by my rude aunt flo right now, so we'll be taking out measurements again next week in those two areas and I'll report after that. 
We start on Monday with the 8-wk program from M&F Hers.  I am really anxious to start that to see where I end up afterwards.   I'm going to be even more strict with my diet and try to get in a minimum of 45 minutes cardio everyday.  This may mean getting up and going to the gym earlier, but it's only ONE SMALL sacrifice and I'm willing to do that.

So -- with that in mind:
4:30 -- woke, got dressed, took supps and went to gym.
Cardio was only 35 minutes this morning because we took so long measuring each other and logging our stuff.
Abs -- 130 regular crunches.

8:00 -- having coffee right now while I log my stuff and then I'm off to get my breakfast.   Kind of not really hungry right now, so I might just have my RTD and some oatmeal....
8:45 -- Nitro-Tech RTD
10:30 -- large apple and water (16.9 oz bottles this time)
12:00 -- turkey on whole wheat bread with mustard only, a grapefruit and water.   I don't know why I'm not hungry today.
2:15 --  1 tsp. pb and 1 c. green tea
3:45 -- Nitro-Tech RTD (I was getting hungry and I really didn't want anything else except my RTD.  I think I'm getting addicted to these things. )

Don't know what is going to be for dinner tonight, but we are going to see The Scorpion King and I'm sure we'll go out to eat.   I'll be sure to eat as good as I possibly can.


BE HAPPY FOR ME  THIS IS A GREAT DAY FOR FITGIRL!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 3, 2002)

Nice job!  And all the measurements went down except you chest....nice!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2002)

LOL
thanks TP --- I owe a portion of my success to you and the other portion to this board and hard work!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 3, 2002)

awe shucks....anything I can do to help!  

Hey you should enter the IM challenge, which starts today!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2002)

What's the IM challenge......
give me info!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 3, 2002)

Oh its been a LONG discussion over the last two weeks....its titled "I challenge you" started by Albob.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2002)

Okay, I'll check it out


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2002)

YEAH FITGIRL!! I AM SOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! YOU DID GREAT!! Check out those Biceps!!! GO GIRL!!!   CONGRATULATIONS!! I AM SOOOOO  PROUD OF YOU!!!!! I KNOW YOU ARE JUST ON CLOUD 20000~~~ And your just gonna keep on improving cause you have a good head on your shoulders ..and your soo positive!! WOW VERY IMPRESSIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 3, 2002)

GREAT JOB Fitgirl!!   I'm so glad you did so good! How much money did you win!?  You should be very proud of yourself!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2002)

Just $50.00 NG....but I'm excited.   Very proud of myself!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 3, 2002)

Congrats on all the improvements.


----------



## ALBOB (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Okay, I'll check it out



NOOOOOOOO!!!!!  Look, it's taken me over a week to set this up and carefully rig it so I'll win and you think you're just gonna pop on in and grab the prize away from me?   No way!!!   Twin Peaks, what are you trying to do to me man?  

P.S. to Fitgirl:  In case you don't pick it up the first time, the grand prize is a fun filled weekend on Hedonism with Miss LeDix.   The loser has to spend a night as w8lifter's love slave.


----------



## kuso (May 3, 2002)

Hi there FitBabe, congrats on your progress 

Keep it up 




> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Straight from your lips to my large intestine!



 I think I`ll leave this one alone


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2002)

Oh---FG, hon, do you really want to do that contest???haha


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 3, 2002)

kuso! I knew you'd take that wrong way. Maybe you don't understand that phrase, it's an American phrase!! As in 'straight from your lips to g-d's ears.'. Golly, us Americans are so cool! 

FG, if you win your prize will be a weekend in Hedonism with kuso!


----------



## butterfly (May 3, 2002)

Yea T~ I'm mean w8 is really great looking and all but what would your honey say........

.........other than "can I watch"


----------



## kuso (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> kuso! I knew you'd take that wrong way. Maybe you don't understand that phrase, it's an American phrase!! As in 'straight from your lips to g-d's ears.'. Golly, us Americans are so cool!
> 
> FG, if you win your prize will be a weekend in Hedonism with kuso!




 How else did you really expect any of us to take it??  

And what are you doing....trying to cause FitBabe to injure herself through over inspiration???? I think thats it...you want her to get knocked out early so you have a higher chance of taking that trip with ALBOB....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2002)

Naaaaah, I don't think I want any part of that contest, so Kuso, you can be the loser, MissL, you can be the winner if that's the prize.
#1 -- I don't think I want any part of a contest that's not natural.   I mean...some of you guys have access to all kinds of juices and other products that I don't.   It's kind of unfair to put the users with the non-users and ask them to compete with each other, don't you think? 
Oh well.....I'll stick with my workout partner to see what can be done within the next 8 wks.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 3, 2002)

That's cool FG, but I'll be naturally kicking there butts.  And it was you setting your own goals, and the judges base it on you workin on attaining those goals. 

But can't wait to see how this 8 week program  your gonna try turns out. 

and were's that pic of your tat you told me about.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2002)

Well, I'm rooting for you then dvlmn......


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 3, 2002)

wohohooooo, now can ya sweet talk tp for me. Since albob thinks he has this thing rigged? 

Oh yeah again, congrats on the measurements.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2002)

I think I'm duckin' out early gang. 
I ope you all have a great weekend!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2002)

oh man..you are sooooooo LUCKY Fitgirl!!
 I hope you have a great weekend too sweetie!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 3, 2002)

fg, check out the pix, hahah 

well have a great weekend


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2002)

I thought you were going home early chicka?? HEY Have a good night at the movies w/ your honey!!!
Matt's off all weekend (well he works till 11 tonight).. I am sooo EXCITED!!! 
Take care hon!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 3, 2002)

I could have sworn that I posted this earlier, but congrats on the successes FG!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2002)

*05/06/02*

Hey gang.  How is everyone this Monday?

4:30 -- woke up, took supps, got dressed, went to gym.
Super legs today
squats, lunges, rev. lunges, quick steps.

Ham Curls --
1st Set: 40lbs, 15 reps
2nd set: 25lbs, 25 reps
3rd set: 25 lbs, 25 reps

Cardio --
10 minutes on Treadmill
Then run outside around our gym 3 times -- I don't know how far it was...maybe 1/2 mile all together

Abs --
100 reg. crunches, 50 oblique crunches each side.

7:45 -- 3 hard boiled egg whites, 1 whole hard boiled egg, 1/2 c. oatmeal with natty honey and almonds in it.
9:45 -- Strawberry Nitro-Tech RTD
12:30 -- turkey sandwich on plain bagel.   I only ate half of the bagel and had water to drink.


----------



## kuso (May 6, 2002)

Hi there.......how was your weekend?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2002)

Hey you.....how are you?    I had a great weekend, what about you?


----------



## kuso (May 6, 2002)

Can`t complain....great sunny weather, HUGE steak  and several JD`S 

Nope  can`t complain at all...............other than there was nobody really around here


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2002)

Awww.....I'm sorry you were lonely.   Where was the wifey-poo?


----------



## kuso (May 6, 2002)

Oh no....she was here  but we had to take it in turns to go to the gym...and my daughter has a heap of new video`s from our trip home, so she isn`t interested in doing anything but watching them, so I logged on here, and was just about the only one here


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2002)

I know, I thought the same thing.  I was on very briefly, but then that was it!!!@!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

Good Morning Fitgirl...
How are you today?? I'm glad you had a good weekend! Sounds like a cool..and different workout this morning! I love running outside..sometimes that treadmill gets borging!
Take care, and have a great day!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

wheres my friend today???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2002)

Hello honey.....I'm here.   A little busy today and I had to go back to my Allergist today.   My new medication is making me have this really heavy tightness in my chest.   I thought I was having a heart attack on Friday.
How are you today doll???  C'mon, where's my update?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

are you feelin better today?  sorry to hear about friday.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2002)

I'm feeling much better.    Thanks for asking.   I went into his office pretty much trying to eat someone's ass......well, it was past my feeding time 'ya know?   NO, J/K.   I just wanted him to know what it was doing to me and that he had to prescribe something else.....

How are you today dvlmn??


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

Well get him in gear. Alergies suck, I didn't have any until about 2 yrs ago, and now I'm stuck taking alegra all the time. 

Today is going good, had a great shoulder workout this morning. Going to try to go into the gym again tonight and get some cardio. I'm planning to kick everybody in that challenges butt. lol Actually just using it to motivate myself even more since. I've improved since january but starting to get frustrated so needed more motivation.


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

there you are!!!
Hey Honey.. oh my gosh....sorry about the chest pains..are u better now???

GIRL I HAVE CRAMPS SOOO BAD I CAN BARELY WALK.. and yes..buying one tonight..you know what!!


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2002)

Whatcha buying tonight, Princess?????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2002)

You ARE????!!!!?!?!?!?

You'll have to PM me


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2002)

It's time for me to eat and I have no idea what to eat......

HELP


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2002)

Peanut Butter????

A shake???

Whatcha got in da drawer??


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

tuna fish, turkey, RTD. any of those sound good.


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

HUH BUTTERFLY???  (whatcha buying tonight??) I know, I know, I am a shopalic!! HA!~ Is that what ya meant?? 

Fitgirl..I will Pm You!! (but no, don't know nothin')

UHH?? drink a shake or something!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2002)

I have PB, I have tuna snack pak, I have almonds......I really don't want the tuna though.   Ha, it's the one that we don't want that is probably what we should have right?   I guess I'll eat the tuna.


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

yukko  Tuna... I'll be thinking about you gaggin on that!! LoL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2002)

Oh Gee thanks......


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

lol... your welcome!

I'm just messin' with ya babe!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I have PB, I have tuna snack pak, I have almonds......I really don't want the tuna though.   Ha, it's the one that we don't want that is probably what we should have right?   I guess I'll eat the tuna.


That's for sure!!!  You know I was gaggin down my tuna at lunch


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2002)

*05/07/02*

hey gang -- how are my friends today?
No workout this morning, I had to sleep in.  I was at the gym for the past 5 days in a row so it was time for a day off.
I think I'm going to go this afternoon after work though.

Supps before leaving the house on the way to work.
7:45 -- 2 slices Extra lean Turkey bacon (Thanks GoJo for recommending this) with 5 egg whites and 1 c. coffee.
9:45 -- 4 celery stick (approx 4" each) with pb on it
12:00 -- Perfect Rx Protein Shake.   I had to pick some up for my hubby so I decided to get one made for myself.   Man -- this stuff is one of the better tasting ones out there.  I'm sure I'll have my leftovers for my mid-afternoon meal.
1:45 -- Okay -- that shake didn't cut it...I'm hungry.   I've heated up my left overs and I'm having my beef now.   I think I'll have my sweet potatoe about 4.

Water intake: 16.9 oz bottles today -- 12 total == 202.8 oz


Talk to you guys later.


----------



## Stacey (May 7, 2002)

Hey girl!! Is that bacon pretty good?? I have never had it before!  Hope u have a  great day. I bet it felt good sleeping in this morning!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2002)

The bacon is okay.   #1 -- you really have to cook the hell out of it until it becomes crispy....and I don't know if that's necessarily good for it or you.   #2 -- W8 says ditch it.


----------



## Stacey (May 7, 2002)

I know she said ditch it..hmmm?? maybe you should!! 

What does "lover of the D" mean??


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2002)

Hey lady! You must be feeling all revived from your extra sleep this morning!!!  You need to take at least one day off from the gym during the week... your body needs to have time to recover.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 7, 2002)

yeah about time you slept in.  If you don't take the time to recover you'll eventually stop making improvement from overtraining.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2002)

I know.....now that the day wears on, I'm thinking I might not go to the gym this afternoon.   What do you think??


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 7, 2002)

Skip it, rest up and hit it hard tomorrow.


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

I think you're lazy and need to get your ass in gear!!!


You like that kind of motivation or are you the type that responds better to logical explanations?  Anyway, my suggestion would be to set up a schedule that incorporates a rest day or two throughout the week so you don't get so run down and are FORCED to take a break.  You're putting youself into a classic over-training situation where you keep tearing your body down without giving it enough time to recover.  There's an old saying that's VERY true; "You don't make gains IN the gym you make your gians by RESTING and EATING correctly."  If you continue to overtrain you'll end up flat on your butt, sick as a dog because what you're not seeing is that you're doing terrible things to your imune system.  The bottom line is that you either take a rest because you know you should or your body will eventually force you to take a rest.  If you wait until your body shuts down you'll make even more losses because you're sick.  Is any of this making sense?  One warning though; take a break because you NEED to, don't fall into the trap of taking a break just because you're lazy.  I'd bet big $$$ that doesn't apply to you but it's something you need to be aware of.


----------



## Stacey (May 7, 2002)

Rest your cute little body today!! HEY I am going to the doctor..talk to ya later TammY!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2002)

I appreciate that Alboob.....but you're right -- it doesn't apply to me.   I've been taking at least one day off during the week.   I kind of like to rotate those.   I usually am working out three, four or five days and then a day off and then if that day off runs during the week, I'll usually work out on the weekends or maybe just one day on the weekend and then I'm back at it again.    I think I am going to take today completely off though and just get up and go back in the morning.   
My workout partner and I are probably going to take pics tomorrow so I have to be really careful today with my meals.
Thanks again Albob!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

Well, depending on how intense your training is four or five days in a row is too much.  Most folks go two or three in a row and then take a rest day.  Now understand, I'm talking mostly about weight training since that takes a greater toll on your immune system but I'm assuming you're incorporating that into your cardio program also.


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2002)

Fade goes to the gym on Mon, Tues, Thur & Sat.  The other days are rest days.  Course he lifts pretty heavy and needs the extra time to heal.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2002)

Of course I'm incorporating it into the cardio.    Also, I wouldn't call my weight training _intense_.   It's more like _semi-intense_.....

I think I would realize if I were overtraining by this point wouldn't I?  I don't think I'm obsessive.   After that last bout of overtraining and depression a few months ago, I think I've learned my lessons well.


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

Hmmm.........you didn't use smileys so I don't know if you're getting upset or really asking questions.  Really, I'm not trying to be critical, just want to make sure you're taking everything into account when you set up a workout schedule.  

Would you know if you're overtraining by now?  Maybe, maybe not.  Some people have VERY strong immune systems and don't notice any ill effects until it's too late and they're sick.  Since you've been through it before you DO have an advantage in that you know what some of the tell-tale signs are; tired, irritable, un-motivated, losing strength, etc.  Just pay attention to what your body's telling you and don't let yourself get run down.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2002)

I'm sorry Albob, I didn't mean to make you think I was upset or anything.    I'm not really.... 
I really do appreciate all of the information.   I have come to the conclusion with my workouts that if my alarm goes off at 4:30 in the morning and I just honestly and seriously don't want to get up -- then I don't.  I think last week I took two days off during the week.....


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

Oh those blankets feel soooooo nice and warm, don't they???  




The rest of you can PISS OFF!!!  I was NOT being pornal for a change.


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Oh those blankets feel soooooo nice and warm, don't they???


More like her honey feels so nice and warm


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> More like her honey feels so nice and warm



But I wasn't there.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2002)

No....she said "honey" not "horny".....
C'mon Albob.....clean out your ears and squeeze some visine in those eyes....


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

Ooops sorry, my bad.  It's so hard to read and hear with your legs wrapped......................................Uhhhhh, I should go now.  Bye.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> tell-tale signs are; tired, irritable



Hell that's me for the first half hour every morning until I'm actually awake. Can ya tell I'm not a morning person.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2002)

How's this for the diet today??

Supps before leaving the house on the way to work. 
7:45 -- 2 slices Extra lean Turkey bacon (Thanks GoJo for recommending this) with 5 egg whites and 1 c. coffee. 
9:45 -- 4 celery stick (approx 4" each) with pb on it 
12:00 -- Perfect Rx Protein Shake. I had to pick some up for my hubby so I decided to get one made for myself. Man -- this stuff is one of the better tasting ones out there. I'm sure I'll have my leftovers for my mid-afternoon meal. 
1:45 -- Okay -- that shake didn't cut it...I'm hungry. I've heated up my left overs and I'm having my beef now. I think I'll have my sweet potatoe about 4. 

Water intake: 16.9 oz bottles today -- 8 so far (3:30pm)


----------



## Twin Peak (May 7, 2002)

Boy did I miss a lot!  Well, diet looks good fit.  Listen to your body.  If you pay close attention you will learn to read the signs.

Do you stop getting that great pump when you lift?  Did you feel extra tired, or not recovering properly?  Are you mentally out of it?  Do your joints hurt?  These things are signs of over training and mean you may need an extra day off.  Nothing wrong with that so long as (as Albob said) you don't use overtraining as an excuse.  Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2002)

Hey TP, you stopped by.....thanks.  I was starting to miss you.
I have a question for you -- I'm hungry but what would be my better choice right now?  A sweet potatoe or my Nitro-Tech shake?


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey TP, you stopped by.....thanks.  I was starting to miss you.
> I have a question for you -- I'm hungry but what would be my better choice right now?  A sweet potatoe or my Nitro-Tech shake?



You should have both!

 celery sticks & peanut butter does not make a meal!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 7, 2002)

Well, I'd always go with the item that had protein.  Personally, when I am eating strictly everytime I eat has protein, so I'd never have just a sweet potato, I'd save that for a meal when I also had fish, chick, lean beef, etc.

Miss me ehh?  Well I have been swamped, but I have checked in.  Since nothing directly related to me I guess I just didn't post...,but all ya have to do is ask!

BTW, I returned that PM weeks ago, and had never heard from you!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 7, 2002)

Actually, that wouldn't be a bad idea.  Maybe the shake and half a potatoe if you want to keep your calories lower.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2002)

Actually, I opted for a Redi-To-Eat Tuna Snak Pak, is that okay?
I just opened my desk drawer and there it was and it looked good so I ate it....... 

Oh boy....no more pb and celery sticks???  Okay, I'll work on that too.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 7, 2002)

Good.  I think W8 was saying that that was not a MEAL -- but it is a fine snack.


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2002)

No, you're right, it's not a meal...but it was taken when she should have had a meal, therefore she should probably eat a meal instead of a snack


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2002)

Okay, no more pb and celery for my 2nd meals.   I'll have to look into having something else.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 7, 2002)

BTW, nice new avatar w8, and Fit, when are you going to change yours?


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Okay, no more pb and celery for my 2nd meals.   I'll have to look into having something else.



You can have it....just add some protein! What's the point of eating w/o protein?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 7, 2002)

Twin Peak wrote:
"BTW, nice new avatar w8"



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You can have it



THANKS!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> just add some protein! What's the point of eating w/o protein?



Now Fit....haven't I been saying this???


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 7, 2002)

Wow, FG, what can I add here that hasn't already been said??

I think about the PB....peanut butter is very calorie and fat dense for the amount of protien it has. I think that tuna, egg whites, chicken, protien shake....yadda yadda yadda may be a better source of protien than PB. But if you really, really want to have it, then do, but add something else to it at the same time. 

Hope you had a nice day of rest. Sorry I haven't been around much, but I've been really busy at work!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2002)

*05/08/02*

I'll look at changing the AV, TP.

And yes, I know I should've eaten some protein with it or instead.  I will do that.

4:30 -- woke, took supps and went to the gym
Shoulders Day:

30 min. cardio.

7:45 -- cup of coffee, 1/2 c. oatmeal with 1/2 tsp. natty honey and almonds.
9:00 --  Nitro-Tech shake.   (I know I should've had this w/ my oatmeal but I've been a little busy and I meant to, time just got away from me.)
11:45 -- supps with water
12:30 -- mix of romaine lettuce, chicken, black beans and rice with hot sauce.....and water to drink



Water Intake:  16.9 oz bottes -- 4 so far


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I know she said ditch it..hmmm?? maybe you should!!
> 
> What does "lover of the D" mean??




I didn't mean not to answer this for 'ya Princess.....

_what do you think it means??_
Noooo -- The D is Tenacious D.  I love Tenacious D.   That's who my av is -- Jack Black and Kyle Gage = Tenacious D!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2002)

Okay -- how's the new Av???   kinda can't see it huh??


----------



## Stacey (May 8, 2002)

Good Morning Fitgirl, how are you today??? I have been busy all morning since i left work at 12:30 yesterday!!
Just wanted to say Hi!! I have an update in my journal about Dr. stuff..soooo if ya get a chance, check it out!!  
Have a great day!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Okay -- how's the new Av???



Not bad.  It would be better if it was a Ford.


----------



## Stacey (May 8, 2002)

Oh okay..I was wondering what that "d" meant!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2002)

NO....this Dodge Rules......we have plenty of trophies at home to prove it!!!


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2002)

lol @ TP 

(We eat natty p/b for fat, not protein)


----------



## Stacey (May 8, 2002)

YOU TELL HIM FITGIRL!!!  LoL


----------



## Twin Peak (May 8, 2002)

Nope, can't really see it....


----------



## Stacey (May 8, 2002)

Hey honey, how is your afternoon going??


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 8, 2002)

My hubbie drives a Dodge Dakota!


----------



## Stacey (May 8, 2002)

I like those!!
SEE FG.. we support you and your AWESOME DODGE!! Matt use to have a bada$$ Dodge ext. cab, 4 wheel drive truck! It was COOL!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2002)

I love this one.   It is a '70 Dodge Challenger RT (I know you can't see pic very well)
We take it to a lot of classic/muscle car car shows and we usually always win at least a class award.  I'll have to take a pic of our trophies and post it.....
As a matter of fact, we're going to a car show on the 18th.....yeah!!!!    WISH US LUCK!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 8, 2002)

Good luck at the car show!  Do you actually drive this car on a day to day basis?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2002)

OH NO, NO, NO.....It is not a daily driver.
He keeps it at the warehouse and drives his TT daily.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> My hubbie drives a Dodge Dakota!



ok this just gets more odd. lol are you my stalker pretending to be married to me. 

dodge dakota here to.  

me and you hubby sure do have alot of things in common lmao


----------



## Stacey (May 8, 2002)

Thats really neat Fitgirl!! And good luck at the next car show!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 8, 2002)

neat?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> neat?



at least she didn't say groovy lmao


----------



## Twin Peak (May 8, 2002)

True...that would have been worse!

BTW folks, I posted the protein muffin recipe I talked about earlier.  Let me know what you think if you try it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2002)

*05/09/02*

4:30 -- woke up, took supps and went to gym
ALL CARDIO today --
25 minutes on treadmill
12 minutes on Reebok Fusion Ellipticle

Abs -- 75 reg crunches, 12 oblique crunches each side, 2 sets knee ups on Roman Chair--12 reps each set

7:30 -- 1 c. coffee and three egg whites, one whole egg, scrambled with turkey, green bell pepper and little bit of cheese with half of a bagel.
9:45 -- Nitro-Tech RTD and 2 leftover hard-boiled eggs that I had...
11:45 -- steamed veggies with chicken and water to drink.   I didn't eat it all, so I'll probably have it for my next meal too.   It was so good....
3:30 -- I should've eaten earlier, but I've been a busy girl.  Oh well, I'm having my left-over lunch right now and I threw some almonds in it just to add a little bit extra.  Having water too


(Are you watching MissL?? look at all those eggs!!)


Started taking my Niaspan again last night.   I know I should be taking it and I haven't taken it in a while.   I'm starting slow -- only 250mg(half a pill) before bed.  I slept really well last night too.   
Hope everyone is doing good today.   Talk to you later.  Some things to do and I'm tanning at lunch.


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

Good Morning Fitgirl..your breakfast sounds yummy! I wish I would wake up early to make me that!
Awesome workout!! I bet you were sweatin'
What is Niaspan??
Have a great day~


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2002)

Hey P -- how are you this morning?  I hope you are feeling better today, are you?
Niaspan is a form of Niacin.   My internist put me on it to help lower my cholesterol.   It worked really well but I quit taking it because when he bumped me to 1500 mg per day, it started giving me the niacin flushes and I did not like it at all.  
So, I figured I better start taking it again.   I have to go to the doctor next month AND Niacin also helps you burn fat.   I think W8 had an article on niacin somewhere.   You might do a search for it.....
My workout was pretty good.  And yes, I was sweatin' -- a lot!!  I really could've slept in this morning, but I'm really glad that I didn't.


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

Hey honey! I'm doing pretty good today..I got the sniffles (got a cold)..but other than that its a great day!!  NO CRAMPS..YEAH!

Oh, thanks for explaining that Niaspan to me..ya you better start it again, that was smart! MAN, This morning I woke up at 5:30 am...not on purpose, and I ALMOST went to the apartment gym..ALMOST...I kinda wish I would have!! But I crawled back in bed to sleep another 45min. with Matt!  I think I will do cardio tomorrow morning for a change! And maybe all next week too...got a be in that bikinni next weekend!!  
Talk to ya later!!


----------



## butterfly (May 9, 2002)

Hey T~  

What's Nitro-Tech RTD???

Lovastatin and niacin
Brand names: Advicor. Lovastatin blocks the production of cholesterol (a type of fat) in the body. Niacin, also known as nicotinic acid, is vitamin B3.

Fade took this a couple of times and it made his whole body flushed... it was weird.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2002)

Nitro-Tech is a Muscle Tech Product.   RTD is Ready To Drink.   They are protein shakes and girl....they are so good.

Tell Fade I sympathize with him....I hate the niacin flushes!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 9, 2002)

wow, now that's kinda freaky. just be careful there FG


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2002)

Aw, thanks dvlmn....how are you today by the way?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 9, 2002)

i'm doin good. had a great workout this morning. gotta work again tonight, but oh well.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

FG~~~ Hows your day going??? Lunch sounds yummmmy!! 
Just wanted to say HI!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2002)

Day is busy, busy, busy.....mediations and arbitrations all over the place!!   

Lunch was so yummy.   I'm having the rest of it right now and I threw some almonds in with it just for a bit of something different!!  ---ooooooo, gotta go post it in my diet.


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

that sounds yummy girlie!! 
I am drinking my Eas RTD right now..yum!  Have a great afternoon!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2002)

hey, where is TP.....he's supposed to be watching my diet!!

TTTT PPPPP ------- where are you???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2002)

Oh BTW --- I'll be at the Byron Nelson Classic tomorrow.
You guys don't miss me too much, okay?
Have a good Friday!!


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

whats that?? the  Byron Nelson Classic??

I'M GONNA MISS U!! 
But have fun!!
And Happy friday early!! have a great weekend!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> hey, where is TP.....he's supposed to be watching my diet!!
> 
> TTTT PPPPP ------- where are you???



Ummm, right here.  Busy as well.  Mediations and arbitrations???

Let's see, the diet....looked good today (was the bagel whole wheat?)  I guess it won't kill you as long as you realize that bagels are very calorie dense.....

Today was my gym day off so I did sleep in which was good -- cuz I am fighting off a cold (which made Wednesdays workout pretty crappy!).  Also, I have had 5 grapefruit in th last 2 days, trying to get plenty of C!


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

I miss my friend!!  I hope you have a wonderful weekend honey!


----------



## butterfly (May 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Day is busy, busy, busy.....mediations and arbitrations all over the place!!


Gee... what a fun day for you 

Hope you have a better day today


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 13, 2002)

We all did miss you on Friday...this thread needs a bumb from me!

Hope you had fun on Friday and the rest of your weekend!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2002)

Hey guys....I'm back.   Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.  Mine was busy, busy, busy......but lots of fun!!

I'll tell you all about it later.    Gotta get some stuff done since I was out on Friday.

BTW -- The Nelson was great.   Weather was beautiful


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2002)

*05/13/02*

4:30 -- woke up, took supps, got dressed and went to gym.
today was legs. (Not much though.)

Squats -- 
Set 1: 30lbs in add. to bar -- 12 reps
Set 2: bar only (? on lbs.) -- 50 reps
Set 3: bar only -- 25 reps

Deadlifts --
Set 1: bar only -- 15 reps
Set 2: bar only -- 15 reps

Cardio:  20 minutes on treadmill -- running, walking at high incline and treadmill lunges.

Then tanned.

7:45 -- 1 c. black coffee and Special K cereal with 2% milk and almonds in it.
(I know, not enough food and no protein.   I blew it out totally this weekend though and it's time to lose a little bit.  I know this isn't the way to do it, but I've still got that calorie in, calorie out mentality...especially now)
9:45 -- apple and water
12:00 -- steamed veggies and chicken. (same thing I had for lunch on Friday.)


----------



## fraziej1 (May 13, 2002)

Your gonna get reemed by Leah!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2002)

By W8.....Probably by everyone!!!   Besides, if we take pics tomorrow, I'm going to need to loose as much today as possible.   LOL


----------



## fraziej1 (May 13, 2002)

Hey Calorie Conscious - If you ain't in it to win it 
Then get the hell out.


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2002)

Hey FG~ Glad you had a great weekend honey!! We did miss ya!!

Oh sooo whats up with the calorie thing?? I don't get it..(I'm blond remember) You want to eat less? I am too this week!! Just this week to be tight and lean in my swimsuit saturday!! Soooo I understand!!

Have a great day..I know your gonna be busy!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2002)

Yep Stacey....I know exactly what you mean sista'.   I just feel like I've eaten enough this weekend for 8 people, and I need to keep it simple.  I don't really feel like I'm eating bad, probably just not great.  I do plan to have all of my meals this week, it just might be very small meals.
Oh hey, I"m about to pm you.   check in a min.


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2002)

HI!!! Thats how I feel too..eating good, just less! Okay Pm Me girlie!!


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2002)

HEY Try and PM me again..they sent me a notice saying you were trying to send me a Pm, but my inbox was full!! I deleted most


----------



## Twin Peak (May 13, 2002)

I won't comment except to say that almonds and nuts and other items with good fats, can easily be converted into bodyfat if you have too much and when consuming simple carbs (i.e. milk and special K).  In other words if you are going to eat the traditional low fat type diet. I'd stay away from the almonds etc.  At least while you are eating like that.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2002)

Okay.   Thanks TP, that gives me more of an idea on what, when and how to eat what I'm eating.

This is way too hard.   AAARRRGGG!!!!   
I'm not feeling like I'm making any head way here....


----------



## Twin Peak (May 13, 2002)

Bearing in mind that I am not an advocate of the low fat high carb diet, "mixing" different theories (high carb and high fat) can be devastating.  Whenever I go off a low carb I keep my fats relatively low.  And when I switch back, I go for a couple or three days w/o having the carbs and especially the sugar and w/o adding fats until I am sure my body has processed and eliminated all the sugars.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2002)

OK....so, how can I figure out what is best for MY body, MY metabolism, MY lifestyle?   Certainly everyone's theory can't be good for *everyone?*

Although my diet looks good from day to day (some better than others), why am I not noticing any dramatic changes?  It almost seems that the Hydroxycut isn't even working anymore.

I mean -- look at my lunch right now.  Is this not what I should be having? What should I have?  I've made a decision not to have anymore RTD's....sugar and all.  Maybe an occasional Nitro-Tech.
Other than fruit, which is sparse, I rarely have sugars....I think.
I'm obsessive with my water intake and I take my vitamins.   

What am I not doing?  I need that tight, lean look again.  I had it once, a long time ago, and it, like winning the lotto, eludes me.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2002)

OHHH.....one more question.   What happen to that "Calorie In, Calorie Out" theory?   Isn't that basically the bottom line?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 13, 2002)

I'll do my best.  But first let me explain some basic and underlying understandings that I firmly believe in.

With respect to both diet and lifting there is no one thing that works for everyone.  Every body works, responds and adapts differently and everyone should test different established theories.

Some diets are scientifically/phsiologically proven.  Those should be tested and tried.


So that said, what are you doing wrong?  Well, after all this time reading your diet (and Princess is going to get made at me) I am not surprised that you have achieved that dialed in look.  It is VERY hard to get.  There are several ways to achieve it for anyone and one may work better for you.  But, you are obviously in reasonable good shape.  To take it to the next level requires -- to be sure -- 100% commitment.  Especially if, like me, you don't have an ideal metablism (I gain weight easily).

So on the one hand you aren't 100% and, in my opinion, you are mixing different philosophies of diet.  Let me comment on somoe of your questions:

"OK....so, how can I figure out what is best for MY body, MY metabolism, MY lifestyle?   Certainly everyone's theory can't be good for everyone?"

Trial and error my dear, its the only way.  Try a diet for a solid ten weeks and see and compare, take notes on how you feel as well (you tend to forget) -- i.e., are you moody? happy? always hungry? full?  weak?  strong, etc?  If you cheat a lot no diet will work and you have learned that it does not work well for your lifestyle.

"Although my diet looks good from day to day (some better than others), why am I not noticing any dramatic changes?"

I think I have answered this.

"It almost seems that the Hydroxycut isn't even working anymore."

This has never worked for me.  Try 1 gram of liquid L-carnatine 1/2 hour before your cardio.

"I mean -- look at my lunch right now.  Is this not what I should be having? What should I have?"

Your lunch now looks great.  But its not about just one meal.

"I've made a decision not to have anymore RTD's....sugar and all.  Maybe an occasional Nitro-Tech."

Because I am trying to "dial-in" I have cut out all bars (which are my weakness).  Today begins week 5 of my 10 week program.

"Other than fruit, which is sparse, I rarely have sugars....I think."

Not true.  Milk is FULL of sugar.  So is Special K.  Also the carbs in speacial K are SIMPLE carbs and easily converted into sugar (thereby spiking insulin to a certain degree).

"I'm obsessive with my water intake and I take my vitamins."

Excellent.   

"What am I not doing?  I need that tight, lean look again.  I had it once, a long time ago, and it, like winning the lotto, eludes me."

I think you now know.  Calorie in calorie out?  Not exactly sure what you mean.

Yes you need to burn more than you eat, but there are other things that matter -- how do you raise your metabilism, keep it from adjusting and slowing, prevent insulin spikes -- which cause fat storage, incourage the body to burn fat, etc. 

Bottom line -- if you want the next level, you need to focus on ONE type of diet and not mix and match and not cheat -- after you achieve what you want then you can loosen up a bit.  Just some of my thoughts!  Good luck!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 13, 2002)

BTW, thats the longest post I ever wrote!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2002)

OMG -- I'm glad you wrote your longest post in my journal!!   I feel special.

Okay -- so, is my dieting problem the sugar?  Is it the sugar and the carbs, at the wrong time of day?  I thought I was supposed to have carbs after my workouts?  

I'm going to pm you if that's okay?   I'd like to pick your brain more.


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2002)

HEY TP!~~~ Oh my gosh..EXCELLENT POST!!  I am sooo Interested in this conversation..and wish you would put more on the journal than PMs...? please!! 

Why would I get mad??
I think thats my problem to..sugar..and carbs..and I didn't not buy those EAS shakes this week either Fitgirl. 
I DRINK A TON OF WATER TOO!! So reading EXCELLENT, Made me smile..Hey FG..WE ARE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT!!  
Keep me updated!!  I am bummed to!


----------



## butterfly (May 13, 2002)

Me too... me too...

Don't hoard the good advice in PMs


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2002)

I'm still working on getting the goods.   That TP is elusive.   As soon as I get it , I'll turn it over.   

Damn contraban....LOL


----------



## Twin Peak (May 14, 2002)

Elusive?  Who me?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 14, 2002)

*05/14/02*

no workout this morning.   I literally just go to work, it's 8:40 here.
My alarm clock didn't go off (or I knocked it's lights out when it did)
and my husband didn't have to go in to work until later because he's taking his car into the shop today.  So, until I woke up, looked at the clock and saw it was 8:15, and shouted the "F" word, he never woke up either.

I guess I'll try to go tonight for at least a little bit of cardio.

OHHHH and if that's not enough.   I've already spilled a complete cup of coffee.   I guess that's how this day is going to go. That's karma for you.   What did I do? 

8:30 -- Special K with 2% milk and almonds in it and black coffee
10:00 -- apple with water
12:30 -- salad with grilled chicken, mandarin oranges, lettuce, tomato, almonds, and water to drink.  It was really good.  

I'm kinda not really hungry today.....it's weird.

OH, ps...I forgot to go back and write that I had grilled Tilapia and green beans last night for dinner.


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

Hey FG! You poor thing!!!! What a morning! Wow you got to work fast!! I do that all the time, ignore the alarm clock and then wake up LATE!! ITS hard when your hubby is still sleeping to get your a$$ Up huh!!
WATCH OUT FOR THAT COFFEE GIRL!!!
Smile!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 14, 2002)

Sounds like you should have stayed in bed!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 14, 2002)

I think you're right.....but I had to be here.   There are things to do and this is a very small office and everyone has their own duties.   If I'm not here, I get behind and I have one of our biggest clients to serve.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 14, 2002)

Sounds very important!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> HEY TP!~~~ Why would I get mad??



Just because you always get mad at me when I say someone should/could be eating a little cleaner!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

No I don't dude!! Just picking on ya!!!  Because sometimes you go overboard!! But FG and I want TO know what the hell we are doing wrong..and I know my deal is bagels..bad bad..no more!!

But really, I love your advice!! Your sooo smart!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> No I don't dude!! Just picking on ya!!!  Because sometimes you go overboard!! But FG and I want TO know what the hell we are doing wrong..and I know my deal is bagels..bad bad..no more!!
> 
> But really, I love your advice!! Your sooo smart!



Me overboard?  NEVER!!  NEVER I SAY!!!    

Seriously, I just give advice and when needed inpiration and/or a kick in the you-know-what!

Bagels...I love them (being from NY and all) but they are deadly if you tend to put on weight like me!  You have to differentiate b/t when you are going through hardcore spurts and when you are living life.  When "we" are normal, we still tend to watch carefully right?  I do.  But maybe on a saturday morning a bagels slips by, or a few beers, maybe a pizza!

But when you are trying to get truly lean (like I am now) there is no room for cheating unless you have an excellent metabolism OR you have tons of time to do cardio!

Thanks for your vote of confidence but I am no DPW8!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 14, 2002)

Okay ladies -- just because I said I'd send it.....here's the scoop from TP


"Which of the two is better?" 

I don't know which is better for you. Both work for most people, generally one better than the other. But you should be careful not to mix and match, though there is some significant overlap. I have used both sccessfully but on the medium fat version I need to be careful it does not become high fat (even if they are good fats) or I won't lose any weight. 

"I think as of late, I've been doing the low carb, no sugar, high fat, moderate protein diet, but apparently that isn't true." 

Yes it seems like from your journal this has been your concept, but then you blow it by having something like cereal and milk -- which MIGHT have been okay for your standard weight watchers type diet but NOT for one higher in fats. So I guess its "mostly true". 

I agree in general with your calorie in calorie out idea. Most diets work this way (for example your standard low fat diet). That said there are ways to encourage a higher percentage of fat burning, reduce your body's desire to store fat, increase your metabolism, etc. 

For example, you already know, I am sure that consuming 2000 per day but in a single sitting is NOT the same thing as consuming 2000 calories/day spread out over 6 meals right? Well ask yourself why? Each time your body eats it speeds up metabolism. Also, a LARGE meals tends to get stored as fat. Also going long periods w/o eating makes your body think it is starving. When your body thinks it is starving it stores fat. That same reason is why your body adjusts to a severe reduction in calroies. Another principle is that eating to many sugars or simple carbs causes an insuling spike (Insulin levels to rise dranatically in the body). The presence of insulin has been linked to fat storage, among other things. 

So it is not as simple as calories in calories out. 

I think I have already explained why your body can handle the added fats IF you are not consuming sugars and carbs. An interesting read on this (though I don't necessarily accept everthing he says) is Dr. Atkin's book. The man was way ahead of his times arguing for these types of diets 30 years ago and called a quack.


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2002)

I think TP has a talent for explaining complex things so anyone can understand it.

Thanks


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Me overboard?  NEVER!!  NEVER I SAY!!!
> ...





Good point!!! I am trying to lean out..soooo no bagels for me!! 
Thanks for the info! I do Have the time to do a lot of cardio..if I have to..just don't wanna!!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

EXCELLENT TP!!!! THANKS!!!

Thanks to FG for posting it!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 14, 2002)

Well, I would have posted here if I was asked here!

Thanks Butterfly....the reason probably is that (1) its my job to make v. difficult things easy to understand to those who are not experienced in a particular field and (2) because I am not a personal trainer, dietician, scientist, phsiologist, etc. but rather some who has been very interested in lifting and nutrition for most of my life and who has read tons of info.  Also I have tried just about every diet, most workouts, competed in two shows, once had a 48" waist.....


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Well, I would have posted here if I was asked here!
> 
> Thanks Butterfly....the reason probably is that (1) its my job to make v. difficult things easy to understand to those who are not experienced in a particular field and (2) because I am not a personal trainer, dietician, scientist, phsiologist, etc. but rather some who has been very interested in lifting and nutrition for most of my life and who has read tons of info.  Also I have tried just about every diet, most workouts, competed in two shows, once had a 48" waist.....


Do you have any pics posted???


----------



## Twin Peak (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Do you have any pics posted???



Of my 48" waist...hell no!!!

Nor from my comp.  They are pre-digital cameras (1998 was the last) and I don't have a scanner.

Nor from now.  Maybe after my cutting phase (beginning week 5 of 10 weeks) I'll post a few.


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

hey girl whatcha eating today???
Is your afternoon going better than the morning did..hope so!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 14, 2002)

Ohhh, not great today.   But I guess it could be better.  I'll go post it.   

My afternoon is going okay I guess.   

I'll go back and post now.


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

why u sooo bummed? Just busy!?? 
Your lunch sounds yummy!! Did you happen to get that salad at Wendys? Probably not..just sounds like the one they have there that I have been wanting to try!! 
SMILE..I hope your day gets better!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 14, 2002)

No, I got this one at Atlanta Bread Company...but I have had that Chinese Mandarin Salad from Wendy's....it is really good too.    You should try that one.

I'm just tired and I have a lot to do and don't wanna do it...LOL

Plus, Brad and I have been out looking at houses hot and heavy this past weekend and yesterday and going again tonight...I never knew looking at and buying houses are so draining!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

hey honey!! Oh cool I will try that salad!! Looks like its good!
Sounds like you are tired!! Oh my gosh, Shopping for houses sucks, And Its SUPPOSE To be FUN! Yea right, you are sooo right, its totally draining!! I almost hate doing!!  whats up w/ that!?! But I know where your coming from! Matt and I just gave up! Can't find one we like, so we are saving our a$$es off and we are going to build next year! 
GOOD LUCK!! I know thats hard, especially in the heat.. Hey if ya need a Loan...I can help ya out..we do them all over texas!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_ Hey if ya need a Loan...I can help ya out..we do them all over texas!!



The hell with a loan, you have to pay those back.  How about a grant???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 14, 2002)

A grant.....now that's what I'm talking about!!   
No,we're not going to need a loan I don't think.   But can you help with getting me a raise?


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

I wish I could help with getting you a raise honey!! 

A grant looks bad on your credit report!
Thats good you won't need a loan!! lucky!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 14, 2002)

I just went to Wendy's website and of course they don't have the nutritional information listed for thier salads. But I am willing to bet you that the salad from there has tons of sodium, calories and fat (the dressing is what I am specifically referring to).

Hi FG! What did you say about getting me an increase in salary?


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_A grant looks bad on your credit report!



If it's a big enough grant who gives a damn about credit???  

(I never heard that about a grant looking bad on a credit report.  #1 Why?  #2  Does that include grants for college? i.e. Pell?)


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

WELL I NEVER get dressing with any of my salads..just tell them dry please!! I hate dressing!! YUCK! So that may help me out!! ??


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

yep college stuff looks bad too...
I don't know why..I don't work at the credit bureau..sorry!


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I'm just tired and I have a lot to do and don't wanna do it...LOL


Right there with you girl!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

ME TOO!!! I'm READY TO GO HOME!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2002)

I've got to go to Cory's choir program tonight... not sure how long it's going to be so I don't don't if I'll get to go rollerblade tonight


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2002)

oh have fun!!!!
 hope ya get to go rollerblading!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

Rollerblade to and from the concert.   Why do you women have to make everything so difficult?


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Rollerblade to and from the concert.   Why do you women have to make everything so difficult?


But then I'd be all hot and sweaty... and have to sit there for who knows how long stinking


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

See, making things difficult again.  Take a towel for the sweat and some deodorant for the smell.   Better still, don't do anything.  That'll guarantee nobody will crowd you while you're enjoying your child's beautiful voice.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> But then I'd be all hot and sweaty



This is a problem?  I'm sure fade won't mind.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2002)

*05/15/02*

YIPPPEEEE   PAY DAY!!!!

Woke up 4:30, took supps, got dressed, went to gym.
2 sets preacher curls
2 sets french press

20 minutes on Treadmill
10 minutes on StepMill

100 regular crunches
50 obliques/ each side
25 regular crunches with legs straight up
15 hip thrusts
15 rev. crunches

A little bit of ham curls -- My hams are so sore from Monday.   A little hair of the dog, ya know?

7:45:  1 c. coffee (black); 5 egg whites.
11:00: Grilled Tilapia, broccoli, 1/2 cucumber, 1/2 grapefruit and water.  (Lunch graciously provided by my partner in iron.)


Joann and I are taking pics today at lunch......


----------



## fraziej1 (May 15, 2002)

Hey fit girl, did I do abs all by myself????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2002)

Oh yeaaahhhh.......I forgot about the abs....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2002)

Anyone:   Is not having water, or very little water today going to make a difference before pics?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 15, 2002)

Someone: probably not.  Dehydrating, if done right, can make a diff before a contest, but you need to start several days in advance and minipulate minerals as well.

In terms of taking pics for yourself, its not worth it.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 15, 2002)

BTW, you should do more "hip thrusts"....


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2002)

Hey girl!! Good  Morning! Maybe just don't drink as much water? But I agree w/ TP.. its not worth it! 
Awesome workout this morning!! You guys did a lot of abs
 ~~ Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2002)

"Someone: probably not."

You are to me.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 15, 2002)

Aww shucks!  But what I mean was -- you wrote "anyone" and I wrote "someone" -- the "probably not" was a response to your question....my self esteem is not that low....


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

Don't bother TP, if ya' gotta explain it, it loses it's humor.  (I thought it was funny though.  )  What do you expect, I'm pretty sure she really is a Blonde.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 15, 2002)

Glad "someone" got it!  Thanks Albob -- (Fit I was not calling Albob a someone, it was yet another passing reference to teh above...)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> What do you expect, I'm pretty sure she really is a Blonde.




Didn't you get in trouble for that once already Albob???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Glad "someone" got it!  Thanks Albob -- (Fit I was not calling Albob a someone, it was yet another passing reference to teh above...)



Oh, I know......I was just making reference to your "someone" comment...not so much the "probably not."   It was only a compliment.  No need to try and explain.


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Didn't you get in trouble for that once already Albob???


And OH how I loved the punishment.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> It was only a compliment.  No need to try and explain.



Well thanks again!

BTW, I AM blonde!


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_BTW, I AM blonde!



REALLY???  Oh well, thanks for telling me so I'll know to only use monosylabic.................little words.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2002)

Okay....I'm about upload todays pics.....WHEEWWWW!!! BOY, DO I HAVE A LOT OF WORK TO DO.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> REALLY???  Oh well, thanks for telling me so I'll know to only use monosylabic.................little words.



mono-what?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Okay....I'm about upload todays pics.....WHEEWWWW!!! BOY, DO I HAVE A LOT OF WORK TO DO.



well...hurry woman!


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> well...hurry woman!


 Yeah, what he said.  Quit yer yappin' and get to it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2002)

*Okay!!!*

This is pic 8


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2002)

Pic #9


----------



## Twin Peak (May 15, 2002)

WOW -- big improvements you look great!  Its obvious you have been working hard.  I went back and compared to your initial pics and here are some thoughts:

definitely more muscular
definitely lost BF
arms look great
legs look awesome
stomach is leaner
you look WAY more confident!
nice tan

and, ummm, are they are real?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2002)

NO, they're not real!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2002)

Thanks for all of the compliments.....I really appreciate that.


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> NO, they're not real!!


Maybe not but very wise investments, very wise indeed.    Looking GOOOOOD!!!!! (Coming or going  )


----------



## Twin Peak (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> Maybe not but very wise investments, very wise indeed.



Indeed!

So what size are they now?

Okay Fit -- so back to our conversations -- I was right -- you are generally in good shape and try hard, while you can slowly continue to improve over the next few years continuing the way you have been if you truly want to take it to the next level (which BTW would be unbelievable, especially in that bikini!) you need to have a v strict diet period without cheating....


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_ especially in that bikini



Oh yeah, the yellow is PERFECT with your tan.  (The cut's pretty darn good too.  )


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 15, 2002)

Very nice pics. You are too much of a cutie! And nice suit, too!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2002)

I totally agree with you TP.....so -- what to do?
I'm going to be trying very, very hard over the next few weeks.   I don't want to, nor can I wait "year".    Now, don't get me wrong.  I'm certainly not wanting miracles over night, but I'd like to know how to make significant changes that I can definitely "start" to see over the next -- say.....6 to 10 weeks.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 15, 2002)

Determination and perserverance is the key.  Was that a statement or were you looking for advice?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 15, 2002)

What about the lifting aspect of it? I know how important a clean diet is, but what about the INTENSITY of her lifting workouts? FG, when you lift, is it almost impossible to get that last rep in? Or are you just going through the motions? I find that lifting heavy is a great way to see improvement. Assuming, of course, that the diet is in line.


----------



## Pitboss (May 15, 2002)

Wow!!!!!!!!  T you're looking hot!!!!! definately see the difference from your previous pics!! Been busting your butt have ya??? Good girl!!! 

Keep up that attitude sweetie.. and keep setting short term goals in a short term time. Long distance goals can be made in 2 months or less. 

Are ya sure they are real? Think maybe a private personal inspection may be needed to veirfy this claim you are making


----------



## craig777 (May 15, 2002)

Wow, great job. You are looking very very nice.  

Texas has the most beautiful ladies.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 15, 2002)

Actually, she said that the weren't!  An honest girl....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2002)

I've always believed in being honest!!!   I'm such a guy's girl!!!

Thanks to you too PB


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 15, 2002)

wohohooooo lookin totally awesome.   

awesome improvement. and I can tell your deciated to take it even farther. 

awesome suit by the way.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 15, 2002)

Since you asked (in a PM) I will give you a diet that has twice gotten me into contest shape:

1.  Cardio -- 4 times per week.  45 minutes, moderate intensity.  One gram of Liquid L-carnatine 1/2 hour before.

2.  Food -- high protein, low fat moderate carbs (W8 isn't going to like this!)

You MUST cycle your carbs.  Its a three day rotation: high carb, low carb, no carb.

What types of carbs are allowed?  You already know: veggies, oatmeal, potatoes, yams, brown rice, not much else.  

Protein sources: lean beef, chicken, tuna, fish, ostrich, lean pork, egg whites, buffalo, turkey.

Meals -- 6 per day

Rules:
-- each meal must have AT LEAST 25-30 g protein from the above sources EVERY DAY
-- no carb days -- foods only from the protein list all meals.
-- low carb days -- in addition to above, meals 1-3 can have 30-50 g of carbs from the carb list
-- highcarb days -- meals 1, 3, and 5 AS MUCH carbs as you want (as long as you get enough protein), meals 2 and 4, 30 g of carbs.

Though I didn't do this back then, I'd add 1 tsp of flax in the morning and one at night.  Take 10 g glutamine after you workout.  Remove all bars and RTDs.  No sauces, condiments, etc except salt, soy sauce and mustard.

Its bland but it works.  Do this for six weeks and it will rip you up.  Continue to lift hard and heavy and over 6 weeks you should not lose any muscle.  I'd like to reevaluate it then.  I'd also like to check in an see how its going.  If you do this hard core and post (or PM) weekly or biweekly pics we can see the progress.

I know DPW8 won't approve (not enough fat) but I have been paying attention to how your body reacts for a while and I believe this will work.  But we need to monitor closely and keep tabs.  Oh yeah, keep the water content high!

Let me know if you want to try this.

Please keep in mind this is not a permanent or long term diet, it is extreme, but has twice worked well for me.  If something doesn't make sense let me know.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 15, 2002)

What about salmon or nuts? At least once a week or so? This is basically no fat.


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2002)

OH MY GOD!! I JUST SAW YOUR PICTURES HONEY!! YOU HAVE MADE GREAT IMPROVEMENTS!! YOU LOOK GREAT~!      KEEP IT UP HON!!!!

LOVE THE BATHING SUIT TOO, I have one just like that! 
Thanks for posting them, your a cutie!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> What about salmon or nuts? At least once a week or so? This is basically no fat.



Well, Salmon is a fish so yes.  But as far as fish goes, one should note thta salmon is relatively high -- albeit v good fat.  Nuts?  Not on this diet.  Its very low fat but not no fat.  The flax and the proteins probably put the fat to around 10-25 grams per day, which for this short period is fine (again recognizing that others will disagree).


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2002)

*05/16/02*

Hey guys....so much going on today so let me post my workout and food for this morning and I'll be back later on.   Hope everyone is good today.

4:30 -- woke up, took supps, got dressed, went to gym
3 sets shoulder press -- 15 lb dumbbells, 12 reps each
3 sets lat pull downs -- 25 lb, 15 reps each

20 minutes on Treadmill
10 minutes on StepMill



7:20 -- Perfect Rx shake with 1 scoop of pb blended in it.
(going to have 1/2 c. oats here in a minute.)
8:30 -- It actually turned out to be 1/4 c. oats not 1/2 c.
10:30 -- 1/2 Nitro-Tech Vanilla shake
12:30 -- Sweet potatoe with turkey in it and 1/2 cucumber and water to drink.



TP -- I'm looking over that diet your posted earlier and I'm going to do it.   I'll keep you posted and please feel free to ream me or tell me that I should have something or chime in whenever you think of something.   I'm going at lunch to get some Liquid L-Carnitine (does it taste bad?  how do I take it?)
Please give me more info (an example) of a diet.  Then I draft mine accordingly and let you look at it.
This is great.   Thanks for the help.
T


----------



## Twin Peak (May 16, 2002)

L-carn doesnt taste great but it isn't horrible.  Just take it bythe tablespoon but you should have 1 to 1.5 grams.  Twinlab makes a good one.

Make a diet based on the above info.  Give me times you will eat each meal and how much etc.  It should just be a three day cycle so plan out three days worth.  If there is some food you want but I haven't listed ask, it may fit in.  I'll check it and let you know.


----------



## Stacey (May 16, 2002)

Good Morning honey..hope you have a great day!! Did you do cardio this morning?
TP is soooo sweet for helping you out like this!! I bet that means a lot to you!!  
Whats a 'perfect RX shake'? IS it good? where did you get it? Is that the brand- "rx"??

curious george!!
LATER BABE!


----------



## Stacey (May 16, 2002)

Do they have L-carn in a pill form?? What does it do for you?? Just wondering if I should buy some too.
Thanks!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 16, 2002)

"Perfect Rx" is the brand.

It comes in pill form yes, but anecdotally, I have found the liquid to be better (perhaps b/c its more easily absorbed).  Its just an amino acid that helps transport and mobilize fatty acids.  Some studies have show that when you take it before cardio it induces your body to burn more fat.  Thus if you burn lets say 500 calories, some would be protein, some carbs, some fat.  Lets say normally it would be 25% fat calories.  The L-carn would, in theory increase that to 30 or 40% fat calories.  I don't believe studies have been conclusive, but I have liked it.  It should be taken in liquid form about 30 minutes before cardio on an empty stomach.


----------



## kuso (May 16, 2002)

Fitbabe....haven`t been around much, so sorry I`m late....but you`ve earned your name with those latest pic`s  Look`n REAL good


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2002)

Perfect is the brand.....Perfect Rx is the shake.   It is wonderful.   My favorite.   I wish however, they would make it in a low-carb form, but they don't.  You gotta try it...It tastes just like a pina colada.

I'll work on my diet and I'll let you know.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 16, 2002)

Its one of the many Met-rx knock offs -- its a meal replacement drink, and relatively inexpensive.  Worthwhile (especially in a blender with milk and ice) but NOT during the 6 week cutting.

Hey Kuso -- took you this long to notice pics???  Off yer game, ehh mate!


----------



## kuso (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Hey Kuso -- took you this long to notice pics???  Off yer game, ehh mate!




 NEVER 

Just haven`t been online for long recently


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2002)

Yeah, it is definitely inexpensive.  I think I paid about $30 for a box of 24 packets.

Hey TP, I'm trying to draft my diet for you.  Will probably have it later this afternoon for you to see.  what do you think of mine so far for today?


----------



## Stacey (May 16, 2002)

THANK YOU For the info TP on the L-Carn...I just may go buy some today!! Only thing is..would it still work for me, if I took it like 2 hours after a meal? (around 7:30pm..or should I take it in the morning if I do cardio then??

Fitgirl...those sound yummy!!! Too bad they are not low in carbs!! thank you to for the info hon!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 16, 2002)

Sorry Fit, its doesn't work into the program I outlined.  Generally its a good day you are having but these items (except the oats) don't fit well into the cutting diet I outlined.  Besides I can't otherwise comment unless I know whether this is a high, low, or no carb day.

I suggest you keep doing what you are doing and start this diet, if you want to, on Monday.  Outline and plan it now, get yourself psyched and start with M and T as no carb days, W as low, Th as high, Fri as No and keep the cycle from there.  The idea is that once you HAVE HAD IT, bam there is a high carb day to keep your sanity.  ANd when you hate that protein only day you can think, in 2 days I can have as much oatmeal as I want!  Exciting huh?  Believe it or not, it will be!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 16, 2002)

Princess, you should take it before you do cardio whenever that is, otherwise its probably not worthwhile.  If you eat before cardio it just means that it will take your body longer to absorb and digest it -- so take it earlier, maybe and hour to an hour and a half before your cardio.


----------



## Stacey (May 16, 2002)

That sounds like a really cool diet plan!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2002)

That is exactly what I'm planning to do TP.   I'm working on my plan right now and I actually think I've finished planning day 1.

I'll let you see if soon.

PS -- is this what you are going to do Princess?   Maybe we could do it together????


----------



## Stacey (May 16, 2002)

Fitgirl...I am thinking about it!???!! Hmmm?? but I may eat a little more..cause I just want to lose 5-8lbs... I don't know??? But definatly thinking about it!!!  I will let ya know!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2002)

HERE'S WHAT I HAVE DRAFTED.   LET ME KNOW IF YOU SEE THINGS YOU'D LIKE TO CHANGE TP.

*Day 1: (no-carb day)*
Breadkfast -- Eggs and Turkey Slices
Mid-morning -- Tuna or Turkey or maybe hard-boiled eggs
Lunch -- Tilapia or Chicken or Turkey Patties
Mid-afternoon -- Hard-boiled eggs in tuna or turkey 
Dinner -- Fish or turkey patties or chicken

*Day 2: (no carb day)*
Same/Similar to Day 1

*Day 3: (Low carb day)*
Breakfast -- Eggs, 1/2 grapefruit
Mid-morning -- Hard boiled eggs in tuna or turkey slices
Lunch -- Fish, turkey patties or chicken with 1 cup veggies
Mid-afternoon -- Turkey, hard-boiled eggs in tuna or maybe those tuna snack packs.
Dinner -- Same/Similar to Lunch

*Day 4: (High carb day)*
Breakfast -- Oatmeal & hard boiled eggs, egg white omlett or Early Riser 
Mid-morning -- tuna or turkey and/or raw veggies
Lunch -- Grilled chicken sandwich, w/ brown rice and/or veggies
Mid-afternoon -- Cucumbers, carrots, tuna fish, turkey or Nitro-Tech shake (thinking I can have these because of low carb and sugar content.)
Dinner -- Chicken, fish or turkey with brown rice, veggies and/or sweet potatoes
Will probably snack on veggies throughout the whole day.

*Day 5: (Back to no carb day.  Similar to Mon. & Tue.)*



OK -- how's that?


----------



## RoCk79 (May 16, 2002)

New pics are awesome FG, Looking superb like always, and I've said it before, those legs.....


----------



## Twin Peak (May 16, 2002)

Hey fit, I am swamped, I'll get back to you later, glad to see you sound committed!


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I'm such a guy's girl!!!
> 
> Thanks to you too PB



Uhm ya sure about that.. LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Uhm ya sure about that.. LOL



Absolutely I am.....I've always said every guy should have a girlfriend/wife like me....


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Absolutely I am.....I've always said every guy should have a girlfriend/wife like me....



I completely agree... but that's not exactly where I was going with that.. he he


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2002)

Yes, it's true....sometimes I do pretend to be blond.   You'll just have to explain.....hehehe


----------



## Stacey (May 16, 2002)

How was Lunch today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2002)

My lunch was really good actually.  I just had the sweet potato with some turkey in it and a 1/2 of a cucumber.
How about you?  What did you have?


----------



## Stacey (May 16, 2002)

oh that does sound yummy!
I had 4.5 oz. of baked chicken, w/ 1 1/2cup of lettuce, and 5 bite-size carrots! (and a mint afterwards...lol)
have a great afternoon!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> HERE'S WHAT I HAVE DRAFTED.   LET ME KNOW IF YOU SEE THINGS YOU'D LIKE TO CHANGE TP.
> 
> *Day 1: (no-carb day)*
> ...



Looks pretty good, but needs some minor adjustments.

1.  Egg whites only (okay, one yolk per day)
2.  Need more carbs.  Low carb day meals 1 and 3 need more carbs from the good list (potatoes, brown rice, yams, oatmeal, etc. -- at least 50 grams worth on top of your grapefruit and veggies).  High carb days same thing on all meals -- eat as much as you want from those items.  Believe me you will need it to keep your sanity, but remember its only six weeks.  In 6 weeks if you are also doing your cardio you should lose 8-12 pounds of fat.  We will then need to tweak it to make sure you don't sacrifice muscle.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> Looks pretty good, but needs some minor adjustments.
> 
> ...


----------



## butterfly (May 16, 2002)

When I was on bedrest... catching up on all those daytime talk shows... I saw this nutrition expert (the one that help Joan Lundon loose weight) and he had a thought for those of us who like those cheat meals...

Look at cheat meals like your savings account... if you save for 364 days a year then on day 365 you go and spend it all then the next day you are back at day 1 with no savings to show for all your hard work.

If we eat clean all week, then have a cheat day or meal then we've basically undone all the good we worked so hard to accomplish.

Just a thought...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2002)

I really appreciate that Butterfly.    I'd never thought of it like that before....but that's very profound.

Starting Monday I'm on my new diet and of course until then, I'm sure I'll be just like I always am.....not great, but not bad.
Thanks for that little tid bit of info.   How are you feeling these days by the way?  I haven't talked to you in a while.

Well, gotta go for now.
T


----------



## butterfly (May 16, 2002)

I miss talking to you!!!  I have been reading your journal though!!!

I've been feeling better... only tired and my hormones having been fighting to get me back to normal.


----------



## butterfly (May 16, 2002)

I know some of us don't get out of the journals often so...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7072


----------



## kuso (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> New pics are awesome FG, Looking superb like always, and I've said it before, those legs.....



Don`t let it get to you Rock, she ignored me too


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2002)

I'm not ignoring you guys.....especially not you two.
Just busy, sorry.....

am I forgiven?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2002)

*05/17/02*

4:30 -- woke up, got dressed, went to gym
NO SUPPS!!

Triceps today 
Overhead Extensions:
3 sets, 15lb, 12 reps

One-Arm behind head extension;
2 sets each arm, 10lb, 10 reps

Kick backs:
7.5lb, 10 reps, 1 set each side

Bench Dips:
2 set, 15 reps

Cardio --25 minutes treadmill, 10 minutes bike
Abs -- 50 reg. crunches, 20 hip thrusts, 30 rev. crunches


7:30 -- coffee, 4 egg whites and 2 slices of turkey
9:00 -- mas aqua and 1 c. Cherios
About 11:30 -- chicken with steamed broccoli, celery, zucchini and carrots and 3-- 12oz glasses of water.  
2:50 -- apple and more water


JoAnn bailed on me this morning, so I was solo


----------



## kuso (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> am I forgiven?




Dunno.....Rock whaduya think?

###############################!!!

Yep, gotta agree with you 

It`ll cost you another pic to smooth things over Fitbabe


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2002)

I'm so glad I'm finally forgiven K!!


----------



## kuso (May 17, 2002)

Yep  Everything is straigtened out


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2002)

Good Morning honey!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2002)

Hey there sweetie pie!  How are you this morning?
Doing good here....just trying to keep up with the rest of the gang in OPEN CHAT with the water contest.    But I can already tell, I'm defeated!!!


----------



## kuso (May 17, 2002)

Change to Vodka...it`s working for me


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2002)

Hey honey!! Ya, I tried that water contest to the other day..hey I will do it today..let me down this water bottle fast, and go filler up!
I'm doing great, thanks.......ITS FRIDAY!!! 
Got any plans for the weekend???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2002)

Yes.....car show tomorrow afternoon.   
Probably going to take some new pics too.   I'll upload them if I do.


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2002)

oh cool, thats gonna be fun! Good Luck!! We have a huge group going to New Braunfels! We were going to float the river, but it may be tooo cold for that!?!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 17, 2002)

yeah FG we need more pix.  

Lookin good, and good luck at the car show.


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2002)

WHATS GOING ON HONEY???????????????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2002)

Not a whole lot....what's up on your side of Texas?

Girl, I've been drinking so much water today, I can no longer see because my eyes a floating around somewhere in my head....!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2002)

not a whole lot here either...waitin' for the boss to tell me we can go..its DEAD here!! ANd POURING RAIN outside!! 

I KNOW, you have been drinking a lot!! I just finished 140oz. ~~ and just filled up the water bottle again...but your ahead of me!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2002)

I'm about to go fill up again.   I need to go add my water!!


----------



## butterfly (May 17, 2002)

You gals are way ahead of me today... I'm about done with my 2nd liter (that's about 66 fl oz) but I've had two 12 fl oz shakes and all these liquids get to me sometimes... yeah, the floating effect is a good description.


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2002)

ya all this going to the bathroom is CRAZY~


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2002)

I get to go home in 10 MINUTES!! YEAH!!


----------



## butterfly (May 17, 2002)

Lucky!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 17, 2002)

damn I haven't had but maybe a 1/2 liter today but after reading these posts now I have to pee..... geez!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2002)

Lol!!!
BYE GIRLS!! (And Pitboss too.. go drink some water babe)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2002)

Bye Princess....have a great weekend.
I'm about to wrap it up too.....


----------



## butterfly (May 18, 2002)

Hope you're having a great weekend!

When do you go in for the reversal?


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2002)

Ha! The water drinking....y'all ought to try doing it on teh midnight shifts....have to make sure you stop drinking at least a couple hours before going home to bed...to um...process it...
Sux, when forget that little tidbit of info and forget to stop drinking in time, go to bed...then come RIGHT awake an hour or so and have to spring to the bathroom!


----------



## butterfly (May 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Ha! The water drinking....y'all ought to try doing it on teh midnight shifts....have to make sure you stop drinking at least a couple hours before going home to bed...to um...process it...
> Sux, when forget that little tidbit of info and forget to stop drinking in time, go to bed...then come RIGHT awake an hour or so and have to spring to the bathroom!


What kind of work do you do???


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2002)

network secuirty in an operations center for the Air Force.
If there is nothing going on...and there usually never is, especially on the midnight shift...I get to surf! I cannot go to any 'good' sites....damn big brother....


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2002)

odd how things work out:
I used to be in the Air Force as a cop. Got out mainly 'cause I didn't like to work nights, wekends, holidays...and I end up getting a job working FOR the Air Force...working nights, weekends, holidays....
I must'e really PISSED someone off somewhere!


----------



## butterfly (May 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> odd how things work out:
> I used to be in the Air Force as a cop. Got out mainly 'cause I didn't like to work nights, wekends, holidays...and I end up getting a job working FOR the Air Force...working nights, weekends, holidays....
> I must'e really PISSED someone off somewhere!


I know what you mean about big brother watching... I work for NASA...


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2002)

so...are you...a rocket scientist?
Friends of the family used to work for NASA in Galvaston. They are in Scottsdale now.

Too bad you can't get 'incentive flights', eh??


----------



## butterfly (May 19, 2002)

NASA (Johnson Space Center) isn't in Galveston... it's about 20 miles North of it... 1/2 way between Houston and Galveston here in Clear Lake.

Anyway... not a Rocket Scientist but a computer nerd.  I review all the JSC websites to make sure they comply with U.S. Regulations for Export Controlled technology... and I do websites and databases and some other boring things.

I used to work on the International Space Station Program... that was fun!  Worked amongst the Astronauts and got to go to Italy once.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hope you're having a great weekend!
> 
> When do you go in for the reversal?




Hey butterfly....sorry I'm just now getting this.   I wasn't on all weekend!!!  

I think we're probably going to schedule the reversal for sometime in July or maybe even end of June.   We have to go on the 8th for all of Brad's lab work.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2002)

*05/20/02*

Will post later guys.   Lots of stuff going on today.  I just wanted to pop on and say things are good so far.

Starting the carb cycle today TP.

BACK DAY:
Low-Rows: 40lbs, 3 sets, 15 reps
Lat PUll Dn: 40lbs, 3 sets, 12 reps
One-Arm Row: 12.7lbs, 2 sets/side, 12 reps

25 minutes on Treadmill
10 minutes on StepMill
Abs: 40 reg. crunches, 15 rev. crunches, 15 hip thrusts, 12 knee ups on roman chair

Today is my NO CARB day 
7:30 -- 4 egg whites w/ pepper on them, 4 slices of turkey and 1/2 c. coffee

9:30 -- 1 turkey patty, 1 white egg, 1 egg white (both hard boiled) and water

11:45 -- left over grilled steak (I was going to also have 1 while egg, 1 egg white (both hard boiled) but I'm still full.  I'm having my steak anyway because I know I should eat.   I'll have my eggs in a little bit.  Also having water.
12:35 -- I just had 2 more slices of turkey.  No eggs right now, I wasn't sure I really wanted that, so I grabbed the turkey instead.
I'll have more turkey patties and eggs in a couple of hours.
3:00 -- 1 ground turkey patty and 1 white egg, 1 egg white (both hard boiled) 
I think I am making Orange Roughy on my George Foreman grill tonight.  I'll probably make some veggies or whatever else my hubby wants to go with his fish, but I'm having fish only.   I'll probably make some more hard boiled eggs for me too.
5:00 -- two slices of turkey when I got home with another bottle of water.
7:30 -- two large pieces of orange roughy grilled with fresh squeezed lemon juice on it (is that okay?) with a bottle of water.


*WATER INTAKE:* 16.9 oz bottles -- total bottles, 11  
(185.9 oz. -- approx. 5.5 liters)




So what do you think TP?  Am I starting off okay? 
All in all TP, I feel very good this afternoon.   I'm full - that's for sure.  I've had approximately 4.5 liters of water and am continuing to drink more.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2002)

*Re: 05/20/02*



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Will post later guys.   Lots of stuff going on today.  I just wanted to pop on and say things are good so far.
> 
> Starting the carb cycle today TP.
> ...



Good girl!  Let me know how it goes.  Its a bit diff from the high protein high fat concept (which I also believe in) utilize here very frequently.  My training parter and I are on it.  Today starts our week 6 if a 10 week cutting phase.  He started at 226 and this morning was 203.  True he had a lot of weight to lose but he is doing great.  His lifts have not really gone down either.  The tanita says he went from 25% BF to 19.5%.

I started at 216.  Today I weighted 202.  BF % went from 19% to 15%.  My goal is the low 190s I should be pretty shredded by then.  My lifts have not really gone down either.  (Benched 315 for 3 reps after inclines). 

So you are the official IM guinea pig for this diet!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2002)

I am the official guinea pig.....LOL

I'm about to go back and post workout and diet so far.


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

Good Morning honey!! Just wanted to say Hi! I know your busy! (Me Too)

How was your car show? and Your weekend?
GOOD LUCK on the new diet! Your gonna do great!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2002)

OH, OH, OH....the car show....WE WON A 2ND PLACE TROPHY.  

I was so excited......


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

AWESOME!!! Congratulations Chick!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2002)

:bounce: 

I was so happy!!   Thanks a bunch.
I hope you're doing okay today?  How was your weekend?


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

I'm doing good, Need sleep though!! didn't get any this weekend, barely None! But we had a B L A S T! Thanks for asking honey!! 
How ya doing today?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2002)

*Re: 05/20/02*



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> So what do you think TP?  Am I starting off okay?




Looks great.  Very clean (coffee was black right?).  So far so good.  I will tell you that on this diet protein days are hell.  You should never be hungry (just eat more from the approved list) but you will want something different (carbs!).  So after the first week, you'll have to "get through them" by remembering that a high carb day is around the corner!  I guarantee that if you stick with it you will see significant results.  Also don't forget little things that are always a no-no -- sugar gum, hard candies, etc....


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

are those turkey paties good?? how do you cook them? Remember your talking to someone whos not good at cooking!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2002)

girl, they are awesom.   I cook them on my George Foreman Grill.
If you don't have one, I suggest getting one.   The prep to clean up time is phenomenal.   I usually cook 4 turkey patties and clean the GF grill in about 8 minutes (flat).


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

I have a george foreman grill!  
COOL! I will have to buy some turkey! Thanks hon


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: 05/20/02*



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Looks great.  Very clean (coffee was black right?).  So far so good.  I will tell you that on this diet protein days are hell.  You should never be hungry (just eat more from the approved list) but you will want something different (carbs!).  So after the first week, you'll have to "get through them" by remembering that a high carb day is around the corner!  I guarantee that if you stick with it you will see significant results.  Also don't forget little things that are always a no-no -- sugar gum, hard candies, etc....




Yes, the coffee was black.  I don't like cream or sugar or anything in my coffee.  

You know, it's 9:45 and I'm eating my second meal and I'm not hungry at all.   Even before I started it, I wasn't really hungry.  

I won't forget that I can't have those little no-no's.    I promise!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 05/20/02*



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> I won't forget that I can't have those little no-no's.    I promise!!



Good!  Particularly if I am to be responsible for the results!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2002)

I PROMISE!!  _(now where is that "cross my heart" smilie)_

I responded to your post in JoAnn's journal.   I am making that 'FIRM COMMITTMENT' to you.  Let's talk and change about whatever you want.   You're the one responsible for the results right?   Hey, one question....how often do you want pics and updates?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2002)

Excellent, challenge or no challenge, this should be fun.  

Nutrition: we already discussed and you have begun today.

Cardio: already discussed; moderate intensity, 45 minutes 4x per week.  Alternate between stairmaster, bike (not seated), elipser, and treadmill (fast walk on a steep incline).  

Lifting: I don't want to alter too much and you and J are training together.  But I'd like to see your split (what do you train and when), and I'll only tweak if necessary.  Also tell me # of reps and sets generally and I can check this based on the past as well.  This is where I want to alter things a bit.

Water: a least 4 liters per day, preferably 6.

Logistics.  First, I need your stats.  I know a lot of this is elsewhere but if we could condense?  He is what I need.  Height, weight, and the following measurements, waist, stomach, thighs, arms and bust (the last is just for personal knowledge!!!).  I'd like you check each Sunday and let me know on Mondays.  If you'd rather PM them that is fine.  Since this is short (6 weeks) I'd like weekly pics either here or PM (sorry Kuso, Albob, etc).  Front relaxed, rear relaxed and both in a double bicpes.  That should be plenty.  If you can only do it every other than fine, but I'd like to monitor weekly.  Also, ONLY weight yourself on Monday mornings.  You will notice otherwise that on this carb cycle you will be leaner after protein days and heavier after your high carb days, ignore this.  It is the week by week progress.

Also, you need to keep me informed on moods.  How the diff days are affecting you is important, as well as how you feel ("I feel really thin and tight today" or "today I feel like the goodyear!").


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2002)

Okay....Since I didn't do it yesterday, will it be okay to do the measurements and weigh-in tomorrow?  Or do you think I should wait until Sunday?
Since next week will start week #2, I'll take pics on Sunday and post them on Monday.   Deal??

I'll post my moods and affects at the end of each day is that okay?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2002)

All sounds good....weigh in (and take measurements) tomorrow, I'd like a baseline.  And we have your pics from last week as a base.  Let me know the lifting info so I can weigh in if necessary.  Did you get the L-carn?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2002)

Correction, don't weigh in every monday.  You should always weigh in after the same part of the cycle.  I.e. always weigh in after no carb day, or always after high carb day, etc.  So you should really weigh in every SIX days (or 2 cycles).


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> All sounds good....weigh in (and take measurements) tomorrow, I'd like a baseline.  And we have your pics from last week as a base.  Let me know the lifting info so I can weigh in if necessary.  Did you get the L-carn?




My lifting (back) this morning is in my journal now.
I did not get the L-carnitin.   My local GNC was out.   I will get some hopefully this afternoon.   I'm going by another location after work.


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2002)

Way to go Girl!!!  Your gonna be lookin so HOT and feeling great!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2002)

*Re: 05/20/02*



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> BACK DAY:
> Low-Rows: 40lbs, 3 sets, 15 reps
> ...



Lets talk lifting,  First, cardio.  See my post above re what and how long.  Cardio should be done AFTER you lift, which it looks like you are doing.

Weights:  too light, too many reps.  For your pics you have muscle, this is too light.  From this routine I can tell a few things.  First, if you are finishing always on perfect rep numbers (i.e. 12, 12, 15, etc) and not occasionally on 11 or 9 or 13, you are probably reaching a goal number and not failure.  Take each set to failure where you can't do another or even where Fraz helps you for a rep or too.  Also, your weight is too light because you are doing too many reps.  I'd like you to be working in the 10-12 range (more than 12 is too light) and occassionally as low as 8 reps.  

Fit, these weights and intensity will be especially important given the diet in order to preserve and even gain muscle. 

I'd still like to see the weeks split....


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Way to go Girl!!!  Your gonna be lookin so HOT and feeling great!!!



I agree on the way to go part, but she already looks hot, so we'll chage this to "looking even hotter"


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2002)

Awwwww butterfly and dvlmn, you guys are making me blush over here!

Thanks though....I'm working on it.

TP -- Okay on going heavier with less reps.  Great day to start that tomorrow because tomorrow is biceps day.

As far as the split runs -- I don't guess I really have one.  On Saturday I did Legs (didn't log it.   Need to go back and do that.) Today Jo and I did Back and tomorrow is Biceps.  Let's see, I think that would make Wednesday either Shoulders or Triceps.  
If you'd like to formulate one even better, please do!!  Keeping in mind what I've already done and also keeping in mind that I don't have time for more than one bodypart per day.
Thanks


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2002)

Oh yeah....I am doing my cardio after lifting.  I'm going to start tomorrow adding an extra 10 minutes everyday.   That will give me 45 minutes.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2002)

What days can you train and how much time do you have?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2002)

I can train 7 days a week.  Although I know that isn't optimal.  I usually get to the gym about 4:45 if not shortly thereafter.   And I need to be out of the gym by 6.  That give me an hour and 15 minutes - if - I get to the gym at 4:45.  If I get there at 5, that only gives me 1 hour for cardio and lifting????


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2002)

So get there at 4:45!!!  If you have and hour and fifteen that's plenty.  You should be doing that number of sets and reps in about 2-30 minutes!  No rest except while JoAnn is going.  So here is my proposal:

Monday:  Chest and Shoulder
Incline Dumbell Presses
Flat Dumbell Presses
Pec Dec
Military Presses to the Front
Side Laterals
Upright Rows

Tuesday:  Cardio and Abs

Wednesday: Legs and Back
Squats
Extensions
Stiff-Legged Deadlifts (good for the ass!)
Pull downs, front
Barbell or T-Bar rows
Seated Close grip pulls
Thursday: Cardio and Abs
Friday: Arms 
Barbell Curls
Seated dumbell curls
concentration curls
overhead dumbbell presses
v-bar pushdowns
one-arm reverse grip pushdowns

Sat and Sun:  Cardio and Abs

This over the longhaul will cause overtraining but is ideal for the next six weeks.  Your muscles will have a chance to rest.  You need to get plenty of sleep too.  You should have plenty of time.  You need to warm up each bodypart thoroughly and then do the above exercises, 3 sets each.  EACH set to failure.  IF that means you get get 16, get 16 but then INCREASE the weight.  If you get ambitious and only get 5, no biggie, just lighten up a bit on the next set.  The goal is to fail in the 8-12 range (for men I believe that 6-10 is best).

If you do this and the diet for 6 weeks I guarantee improvements, big time, we can reevaluate then!  If you like other exercises let mw know and we can work them in.


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

WOW YOUR Awesome TP!!!  Fitgirl, Your gonna be EVEN MORE Babelicous after this!


----------



## fraziej1 (May 20, 2002)

HEY, I WANT IN ON THIS PROJECT, MAYBE I CAN RIDE THE SHIRT TAIL OF FIT GIRL AND GET THE BENEFIT OF TWIN PEAKS AS MY TRAINER TOO !!!  WHAT DO YOU THINK FIT GIRL, WOULD IT HELP IF WE FOLLOWED THE SAME ROUTINE?  I'M UP FOR ANYTHING NEW.  I NEED TO BE FILLED IN THOUGH!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2002)

Fraz -- I'd be happy to do you both (pun intended) since you'd be training together anyway.  Though I'd need the same commitments....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2002)

I'm up for it!!   However....on the commitments:
TP, you're going to be hard pressed to get her not to cheat....

ooops, was that out loud???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2002)

I'm just kidding Jo.....of course you can do it with me!!   We already workout together anyway.   We are going to have to bust ass though.   Print off the workout that TP gave us above and I'll email you a copy of the diet plan, okay?

Oh, by the way -- I am feeling really good right now TP.   I'm about to go heat up my ground turkey patties and peel my hard boiled eggs.  So far, I'd say today is going good.   I really don't feel like I'm needing any carbs right now.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2002)

That's a good start.  You will feel it, but I am glad you are "in the zone"!

BTW, I will not be responsible for cheats.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2002)

TP -- below is from the end of my journal.   I'm about to wrap it up here and go home.
I posted also that I'll have orange roughy on the grill tonight for dinner.

_______________
from my journal:

WATER INTAKE: 16.9 oz bottles -- 9 so far @ 4:31pm 
(152.1 oz. -- approx. 4.5 liters) 

ps---I am so excited about my workout tomorrow. 

All in all TP, I feel very good this afternoon. I'm full - that's for sure. I've had approximately 4.5 liters of water and am continuing to drink more.


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

You rock girl!!
Good luck with your workout in the morning!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2002)

*05/21/02*

Great workout this morning!!
*Weight:*  112
Measurements:
*Waist* -- 28
*Bust Line* -- 36
*Torso, right under breasts* -- 30 1/2
*Hips* -- 34 1/2
*Height* -- 4' 10"

Biceps and Triceps 
Preacher Curls :
Bar + 10lbs on Set #1, 20 reps
Bar + 15lbs on Set #2, 11 reps
Bar + 15lbs on Set #3, 11 reps

Concentration Curls:
15lb dumbbell, Set #1, 14 reps
Set #2, 11 reps
Set #3, 10 reps

Cable Curls:
40lb, Set #1, 10 reps
Set #2, 10 reps
Set #3, 10 reps

Rope Extensions:
25lbs, Set #1, 15 reps
30lbs, Set #2, 9 reps
30lbs, Set #3, 10 reps (cranked out that last one -- was hard)

French Press:
30lb V-Bar, Set #1, 8 reps
Set #2, 14 reps
Set #3, 17 reps (last two sets were excrutiating)

Bench Dips:
2 sets, 13 reps first one, 15 reps second one.

Cardio -- 10 minutes on Step Mill, Level 5 for 5 minutes, Level 7 for 5 minutes.

7:30 -- 2 whole hard boiled eggs, 1 hard boiled egg white, 3 slices of turkey breast, 1/2 c. black coffee.
(9:45 I wasn't hungry at all, but after 2 bottles of water, I'm starting to get there)
10:30 -- tuna snack pack, tuna only, threw the crackers away and had water
12:00 -- 2 ground turkey patties with a slice of turkey in the middle and heated together (kind of like a double meat burger-but no bread...and no veggies... LOL) and another bottle of water
2:00 -- 2 & 1/2 slices of turkey and more water.
3:30 -- 1 more tuna snack pack, tuna only, threw the crackers away on this one too.   More water
Plan to have grilled chicken for dinner tonight, but I don't know what time it will be because we are looking at a house tonight and meeting with our realtor.

Water Intake:  10 bottles = 4:08 pm 
(total of 169oz = approx. 5 liters)
by the time I go to bed tonight, this should be about 7 liters.  Maybe 8.



TP -- how are you this morning?  Workout was wonderful.   It felt so good not to be able to even hold my water bottle.  When I was writing my workouts in my log book, it looked like a second grader wrote it. 
But I am stoked.....feel like


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2002)

Excellent.  Nice job!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2002)

Thank you, thank you......I owe it to you!!! 


I feel really light today.   (I forgot to post this on today's entry.)
The pants that I wore today have never been so loose.  I actually feel and according to my pants am thinner today.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2002)

In only one day?!?!  Wow.  See, tol ya this diet was for you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2002)

Well, if that's true.......I LIKE IT.   I REALLY LIKE IT!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2002)

Seriously, it will take some time (everything does!) but you will notice that you do feel "lighter" after protein-only day.

With respect to your workouts -- lookin good today!  One thing, and I probably wouldn't adjust this until next week, b/c it sounds like the intensity is giving you a good pump.  Your first set looks like a warm up (15-20 reps).  Which is fine.  But you should then add an additional "working set" at the back end.  My set numbers I gave you were after a warm up set(s).  But keep it like this for a week or two and when you start to acclimate to the new intensity level, add that extra set per exercise.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2002)

Gotchya!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

WOW go girl!!! Congrats on the pants be Loose on ya, and Awesome workout!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2002)

9:45 -- I'm not hungry!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

Still not hungry?? Its almost lunch time!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2002)

Oh yeah, I'm eating.....at 12:02.   
Gotta go post it....BRB


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

I was wondering when u were going to eat over there!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2002)

I'm hungry can I eat now?  hehehe j/k

Lookin good there FG keep up the hard work.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2002)

Yeah, I decided that I was getting a little hungry at about 10:30, so I ate some tuna but it was a little bitty 2.5 oz can and now I'm having my turkey.

OH MY GOSH.....I CAN NOT WAIT TO BE ABLE TO HAVE SOME CARBS TOMORROW.


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

I BET!!! Is it starting to suck not having carbs???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I'm hungry can I eat now?  hehehe j/k
> 
> Lookin good there FG keep up the hard work.



BABY.....if you hungry.....eat!!   J/K
Thanks dvlmn -- I appreciate that.   I'm working so hard on keeping my diet in check.   And my arms are still hurting


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2002)

I have to get my diet back in line to. Well first I have to get myself so I can hit the gym again. I'm hoping for thursday.

ahhah sounds like an awesome arm workout if they are still hurting.


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

No kidding! Great arm workout honey!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> OH MY GOSH.....I CAN NOT WAIT TO BE ABLE TO HAVE SOME CARBS TOMORROW.



Told ya!!!  Just stay focused and remember, its only one day!

Low carb days are barely acceptable though....its the high carb days that are great.

No kidding, I got an email today from my workout partner that said "I love oatmeal!"  And this was from a guy who ate nothing but pasta and beer before I got my hands on him!  The protein days get him so bad that he craves the oatmeal!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2002)

_Originally posted by Twin Peak _
Low carb days are barely acceptable though....its the high carb days that are great.

MAN RIGHT NOW....I'M SETTLING FOR THE LOW CARB DAYS.  :LOL

before I got my hands on him!    

IS THAT WHAT'S HAPPENING TO ME????


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

YA!! Your crazy honey!!! JUST KIDDING!!!  DOING GREAT!!! Is tomorrow a high carb day?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> IS THAT WHAT'S HAPPENING TO ME????



You tell me?  Though I haven't gotten my hands on you yet...


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

HEY your lunch looked great!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2002)

No Stacey....tomorrow is the low carb day.


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

Oh Okay! At least you get some though huh!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

Did somebody say something about "getting some"?


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

u wish bud!!!


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

I tried to get some at lunch.


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

You TRIED???   That would indicate you didn't succeed.


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

Yes I TRIED! Ok!?! No I didn't succeed. Sheesh.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Oh Okay! At least you get some though huh!!



I'm anticipating it too girl!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I tried to get some at lunch.





I wish I would've/could've/should've....


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2002)

extra cardio huh?  that is certainly in the plan....


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

LoL.. you guys are funnnny!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2002)

I love "bed cardio"


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2002)

or couch cardio, or shower cardio or on the chair cardio or standing up cardio or on the kitchen floor cardio...or....


----------



## fraziej1 (May 21, 2002)

Man, you guys are in the gutter!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2002)

who me?  what's wrong with doing cardio?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> or couch cardio, or shower cardio or on the chair cardio or standing up cardio or on the kitchen floor cardio...or....





daaaammmnnnnn TP -- 
my kinda man.


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

OH man me too!!! And Table cardio, and tile cardio, and shower cardio, and floor cardio, and up against the wall cardio, and truck cardio, backseat cardio, couchcardio, chair cardio, coffeetable cardio, Against front door cardio, washmachine/dryer cardio (Extra cardio do to vibrating), gardentub cardio, swingcardio, lawnchaircardio, beachcardio, pasture cardio on a 4wheeler (my fave), saddle--on a horse--cardio, staircardio, closetcardio,tubein' cardio, tentcardio,SOMEBODY ELSES SHOWER Cardio..........etc.......


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2002)

yeah but Stacey....you're just a freak!!

Oh wait a minute, so am I....


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

DAMN I need to make a trip to Texas.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2002)

Who knew Princess was such a horndog????  I mean, we all knew Fit was....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Who knew Princess was such a horndog????  I mean, we all knew Fit was....





I cannot deny my inner being!!


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

I AM I AM!!!! OH my gosh I am A major HORNDOG!!!!   CRAVE IT!!! 

Like Fit said, can't deny my innerbeing!!!

I AM A Sex FREAK!


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

DAMN,  DAMN, DAMN!!!  I need to make a trip to Texas!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I AM I AM!!!! OH my gosh I am A major HORNDOG!!!!   CRAVE IT!!!
> Like Fit said, can't deny my innerbeing!!!
> I AM A Sex FREAK!




I'm with you girlfriend.  My husband says he married a nympho-maniac.   So -- I fail to see his problem.

I would have it everyday if he would comply.


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

thats too funny!! Matt says that too!!! But he has to have it everyday too!!!  ( but we are brand new newlyweds..I know) But its been this way since we first had sex a LONG time ago!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2002)

I'm still a newlywed too....


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_I would have it everyday if he would comply.



Looks like he needs a stunt double.  Taking applications?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2002)

Okay you guys....I'm about to bail.   I'm tired and I want to take a quick cat nap before we meet our realtor and go look at our house again.
Have a great evening


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> OH man me too!!! And Table cardio, and tile cardio, and shower cardio, and floor cardio, and up against the wall cardio, and truck cardio, backseat cardio, couchcardio, chair cardio, coffeetable cardio, Against front door cardio, washmachine/dryer cardio (Extra cardio do to vibrating), gardentub cardio, swingcardio, lawnchaircardio, beachcardio, pasture cardio on a 4wheeler (my fave), saddle--on a horse--cardio, staircardio, closetcardio,tubein' cardio, tentcardio,SOMEBODY ELSES SHOWER Cardio..........etc.......


How about trampolinecardio, outside a club leaning against the mini-van cardio, or my ALL-TIME fav... in the little room at the adult bookstore cardio


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> Looks like he needs a stunt double.  Taking applications?




Naaaah, I already have a bag full of boyfriends!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

Who said anything about "boyfriend"?   I just want to be a sex toy.


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

Oh my gosh butterfly your crazy too!! 

DID YOU GUYS FIND A HOUSE FG????


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Oh my gosh butterfly your crazy too!!


Got to be at least a little crazy to keep it exciting...


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 21, 2002)

Hi FG, I guess I really don't need to add to the 'fillintheblankhere cardio' coversation. Just wanted to say hi...I haven't been able to post in here all day...and now you've gone home. 

Keep up the great work! Good luck with the house situation! 

I wanted to tell you that for the first time ever today I ate one of those ready-pack tuna things..and totally thought of you. And it was good, too!  Albacore!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 21, 2002)

OMG! That was my 1000'th post! In less than three months!


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> OMG! That was my 1000'th post! In less than three months!



So, would calling you a Post Whore be too pornal?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 21, 2002)

Nope, unfortunately, it's the truth. I am a post whore. But I really am confused...how can I have more posts than FG, and Princess, and Butterfly, and Fade...when they all post on here way more than I do??


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

I think you've been posting LONGER.  Don't worry, they'll catch up.





But then again, maybe you're just a cackling hen.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 21, 2002)

Twin Peak, this is the second of two places that I will post this message to you...clean out your PM box!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 22, 2002)

So you get to have some carbs today (remember, SOME), enjoy!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

Did the carbs make you float away?? Where are you this morning honey?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2002)

I'm here....just busy!!

I'm feeling awfully good this morning since having my carbs. (Thank you TP)

Woke up 4:30 --got dressed, went to gym.
All Cardio and Abs today.

Cardio -- 
25 minutes on treadmill (increasing speed and incline periodically)
20 minutes on Precore (Gluteal 1 Program)
10 minutes on Bike (Level 1)

Reg. crunches: 80reps, 20 w/ leggs straight up
Rev. Crunches: 15reps
Hip thrusts: 15reps

7:30 -- 1 carton egg beaters (2 eggs); 1/2 grapefruit, 1/2 c. oatmeal and 1/2 c. black coffee
9:30 -- 1 hard boiled egg and diced chicken breast with water
11:30 -- Sweet potato, approx. 4 oz. chicken and water
2:00 -- 1/2 grapefruit and approx. 2-3 oz. diced chicken breast and water.


----------



## Fade (May 22, 2002)

That's alot of cardio....I hate cardio.

Good job though.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2002)

Thanks Fade....how are you guys today?


----------



## Fade (May 22, 2002)

Doing good. I think Butterfly is in a meeting this morning.

Good workout yesterday.


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

You did great this morning honey! Guess I don't have to do cardio today since you did enough for both of us..just kidding!
Bfast sounds yummy! Enjoy your little carbs today!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 22, 2002)

heheh are you sure you got dressed at 4:30  hehe j/k

lookin great.  good job


----------



## Twin Peak (May 22, 2002)

Looks great, I am impressed!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2002)

thank you, thank you, thank you....
I'm actually impressed myself.   I'm glad I feel good.  I'm glad I'm sticking with it.

Oooohhhh, gotta go log lunch.


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_I hate cardio.



Yeah, we can tell.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 11:30 -- Sweet potato, approx. 4 oz. chicken and water
> 2:00 -- 1/2 grapefruit and approx. 2-3 oz. diced chicken breast and water.




Fitbabe, your better off with about 5-6 oz. of chicken each serving (at least).


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

DAMN THATS A LOT OF CHICKEN!! Your going to turn into a chicken!! LoL!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2002)

Why did Mozart sell all of his chickens?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> Fitbabe, your better off with about 5-6 oz. of chicken each serving (at least).




Will do!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

gosh your going to have to go to the grocery store and buy more chicken!!!!! I will eat 5 oz to tonight, so your not the only one! Kay?!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Why did Mozart sell all of his chickens?



I don't know.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> DAMN THATS A LOT OF CHICKEN!! Your going to turn into a chicken!! LoL!!



She's turning into a chicken...I thought I was turning into a chicken because of all the eggs I eat! 

Hi FG!  

When will we hear the punchline of the joke?


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Why did Mozart sell all of his chickens?



To buy more booze


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2002)

Because they kept going Bach, Bach, Bach.......

  


Get it?  Get it?  Please tell me someone gets it!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2002)

I'm so happy!!!   

I just got home and weighed on my scale and I've lost 1 & 1/2 pounds.

That kinda makes me happy that I'm sticking with this thing.   Thanks for all of your help TP....
My hero!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Because they kept going Bach, Bach, Bach.......
> 
> 
> ...



I 'get it'. But that doesn't mean it's funny.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I'm so happy!!!
> 
> I just got home and weighed on my scale and I've lost 1 & 1/2 pounds.
> ...



So very coolness!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I 'get it'. But that doesn't mean it's funny.




Ohhh....huh?  I thought it was funny!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_I 'get it'. But that doesn't mean it's funny.



Ditto.   And I was really looking forward to the punch-line too.  You Texas women sure are beautiful but, as for comedy?  Don't give up your day job.


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

*I* thought it was funny!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

Congrats on the 1 1/2 lbs!!!

I know how good it feels to finally see some progress again!!!

Keep it up!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Ditto.   And I was really looking forward to the punch-line too.  You Texas women sure are beautiful but, as for comedy?  Don't give up your day job.




I just heard it on the radio and thought you guys would get a kick out if.,....but I guess not.

Thank you Butterfly.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2002)

*05/23/02*

NO workout this morning.  (sorry TP)  I'll make it up, promise.

We were up until almost midnight last night with our realtor going over some different stuff on the house we wanna buy.
And my brother in laws step-mother died this morning.  

So needless to say, I am quite tired this morning, but it did feel good to sleep in a little this morning.   I'm doing good on meals today though.

8:00 -- 1 carton Egg Beaters, 1 whole cup oatmeal and a cup of black coffee.
10:00 -- whole cucumber, hard boiled egg(egg yolk too) and water


I think my lovely workout partner is taking me to lunch today.....Woo Hoo.   And I don't think I'm coming back to work after that.  I'm going over to my sister and brother in law's house.
I hope everyone is having a great day.   I should be on all morning however.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2002)

*Pic of my house*

Wanna see a pic of the house we're buying?


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

Hey honey!! Congrats on the pounds lost!! THATS AWESOME! YEAH!
Sorry to hear about your brother in laws stepmom, thats so sad!

That house is AWESOME, are you guys getting it for sure? ITS SOO PRETTY!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2002)

Yeah, we agreed on the contract last night and it is being placed this morning!

Thanks for your condolences.   I really appreciate it.


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

Holy shyt...thats a house!!  

Very nice


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

Thats so cool you guys found a house fast! Lucky! I bet your excited!!


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

Sorry if I missed it somewhere, but how long were you looking?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2002)

We've been looking off and on for a few months.   But just within the last two weeks have we gotten really serious and started looking every night it seems like.

I'll get some pics of the inside and hopefully you guys can see that.


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

thats great girl!!!!   ITS SOOOO NICE! Matt and I want something like that...but a one story for now..I AM SCARED to be alone in a two story!! I am a nerd!!! U should see what I do NOW everyday for the past year when I get home from work every day, and after the gym..
GET THIS:
First, I open the closet door right by the entrance to make sure nobodys in there, then I open up the door to the laundry room to check for peeps there, then I look under the bed, then open up our closet door and look carefully in there, then I pull back the shower curtain to check for weirdos there....then behind doors.. 
EVERYTIME I GET HOME, thats my routine!
I Know I am WEIRD... I have seen tooo many scary movies!! 
Matt says I am a freak!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

oh~~~ So thats why I need a one story right now...LMAO!! That would be hard to check all the rooms upstairs also!  
Isn't this like some kind of phyco diseases?? I have done this FOREVER! No matter where I lived, I checked everything! I can't just walk into the house and get on the phone, or chill on the couch..or take a shower asap, heaven's no get in a shower right away! Thats a big "yea right" for me!


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

SOoooooooooooooooooo NOW that ya'll think I am a FREAK.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2002)

don't think that's freaky!!!   Last  night on the news, there was a story about a serial rapist in Ft. Worth that went to a lady's apartment, knocked on the door, asked for some bogus person and then left.    She got freaked out and went to a friends house for a few days.  When she came back, went into her apartment, the rapist was IN HER APARTMENT waiting for her and raped her.

so just because you take percautions doesn't make you a freak.  To tell you the truth, if I were you and did that....I'd have a bat or a gun with me...


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> SOoooooooooooooooooo NOW that ya'll think I am a FREAK.....



You been reading my mind haven`t you


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

hahaha Kuso!!
Thanks FG for not thinking I am a Freak!! Oh shit..you scared me more now..thats HORRIBLE!! I AM a Major Scardey Cat! Ya know, Matt told me the same thing.."Stacey what are you going to do when one day you open that door and someones actually in there..I was like, Probably PASS out! But If I don't I will Knock Him out with my Guns..(My arms.... Matt calls my arms..my guns..ANYWAY)


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

I need some MACE!


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I need some MACE!



Or some therapy  j/k

Better to be safe I guess...and if it helps you relax


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

HOW MEAN!!!

Brat!!! .........but u sound just like my hubby!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2002)

Girl, you should get some mace or a bat that you can leave inside the closet or something.  Get a bull horn!!   

You'll probably be so scared, adrenaline will take over and you'll knock him the "f" out!!!!


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> HOW MEAN!!!
> 
> Brat!!! .........but u sound just like my hubby!



I did add j/k 

Sorry 

Anyway...I`d get myself a bat....or a bloddy big dog!! Dogs always do the trick ( no pornality here please  )


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I did add j/k
> Sorry
> Anyway...I`d get myself a bat....or a bloddy big dog!! Dogs always do the trick ( no pornality here please  )




No Kuso....pornography is always allowed here!!!


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> 
> No Kuso....pornography is always allowed here!!!



In this thread....no problem, BUT I didn`t want to open the beastiality door here thats all


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

hey!
I know I probably would Knock the $$$$ Outta someone!  Okay I am going to take a Bat home from my moms!  good idea! 

Kuso, hon I knew you were kidding!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_Dogs always do the trick


I KNEW that really was a picture of you in your sig!!!!!!!  
(  She said I could.  )


Uhhhhh............Princess..............Not to be the wet blanket here but, where would you keep the bat?  If you keep it INSIDE the house then the bat's INSIDE, the intruder's INSIDE and you're?????????????   




You're gonna need a bigger purse.


----------



## Pitboss (May 23, 2002)

I'm confused????  Why would you want to come home and go "looking" for intruders?????


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2002)

I love the house... are you having it built???  Looks new.

You got the floor plan?  I love looking at floor plans.  You need to have an open house so Princess and I can come up and party with you guys!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 23, 2002)

Boy did I miss a lot in a half day.

First, damn woman, that's some house!

Second, P, yes, you are a freak.  And my thoughts exactly were, okay so you check, what happens when you find someone?

Third, nice job on the diet!  High carbs today....having fun?

Fourth, Fit, you are allowed to miss a work out once and a while, no prob.  But don't blame it on tired!  I have been getting home from work around midnight for the past three weeks.  I am usually up at 4-4:30 feeding one of the babies and I leave the house at 5:30 for the gym.  If I didn't go when I was "tired", I'd NEVER go!


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

Hey Albob..crap your right I NEED A BIGGER PURSE!!  

PB!~ your lost..don't worry about trying to figure it all out..Just say I am a freak! 

FG~ YEA BUTTERFLY Is right... we wanna come party!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 23, 2002)

Hello All!

I have no idea why FG, Princess, and butterfly have not already all met eachother and went to dinner or something. 

FG, that is one awesome house! I hope you get it! And so sorry to hear about the death in the family.

Princess, I don't necessarily think you are a freak, but...I agree with the masses that you should have some sort of self defensive type thing when you do this, or else what is the point?


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Hello All!
> 
> I have no idea why FG, Princess, and butterfly have not already all met eachother and went to dinner or something.



Most likely b/c FG lives in Dallas which is 4-5 hours away and Princess lives on the other side of Houston from me and that's an hour or more drive depending on traffic.

Princess... if we met halfway like at a club on Richmond... would it be doable for you & Matt?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I love the house... are you having it built???  Looks new.
> 
> You got the floor plan?  I love looking at floor plans.  You need to have an open house so Princess and I can come up and party with you guys!!




Baby, you guys are always welcome.   We have a pool with a waterfall in the back yard.   No the house isn't new.  But very close to it.  It was built in 97.   I'll see if I can come up with a floor plan.   I know the house is on the web.   I go search and attach something.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2002)

*05/24/02*

Hey all --
Back to the grind this morning.
Woke up at 4:30 -- got dressed and went to gym
Shoulders this morning but it was limited because I waited for about 10 minutes (I was stretching though) for JoAnn to get there.   But....she bailed.

So, this was all I got to do:
*Shoulder Press:*
20 lb dumbbells -- Set #1, 8 reps
Set #2, 7 reps
Set #3, 8 reps (it was hard, but I did crank out this last one)

*Side raises (??name??):*
10lb dumbbells -- Set #1, 10 reps
Set #2, 10 reps
Set #3, 8 reps

*Front Raise:*
10lb dumbbells -- Set #1, 10 reps
Set #2, 10 reps
Set #3, 8 reps

*Cardio:*
20 minutes on treadmill
5 minutes walking lunges on treadmill at 2.0 incline, 2.0 spd.
15 minutes increased incline and speed.  Got up to 9.0 incline and 5.0 speed

Tanned for 12 minutes

7:30 -- black coffee, 1 carton egg beaters, 3 slices turkey breast.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Boy did I miss a lot in a half day.
> 
> Third, nice job on the diet!  High carbs today....having fun?
> ...



Thanks for the compliment TP.   High carbs yesterday was a WONDERFUL THING.  I had the oatmeal and then I had the cucumber and then I left to go to my brother in law's father's house....and you know how funerals are!!  I was lucky though because someone had brought a veggie tray and I think I inhaled over half of the celery, carrots, cucumbers, broccoli and cauliflower.  I had a ton of water (while everyone else was drinking beer) Last night after we got home, we started packing a few things and cleaning up and touching up the paint and stuff like that so dinner wasn't that great.   But it was okay seeing as how yesterday was high carb day -- I had a turkey sub with lettuce, tomato, mustard and extra turkey.  I had water to drink while my husband had a beer.  HEHEHE

But back on track this morning and I'm actually hungry and really excited about all the protein today.


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2002)

HEY HONEY!! Your doing sooo great on your clean eating..I am sooo proud of you!! And, YEAH you didn't go for a beer..I know that was tempting (well it would have been for me)!! 

WOW A POOL!! Your gonna have an AWESOME Texas Summer!!! 
Have a great day chick!

Butterfly...that would be great if we could meet somewhere in houston sometime, of course I would have to work it around Matts weird schudule!!


----------



## Fade (May 24, 2002)

A pool?? Can I swim too???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2002)

I don't know fade...can you swim?


----------



## Fade (May 24, 2002)

Uh....kinda.

Of course, duh


----------



## Twin Peak (May 24, 2002)

Sounds good!  (Sub as in bread... )

Nice workout, sounds like you are pushing yourself pretty hard, I like it!  Poor, poor Frazie to miss such a good workout!

Today is a protein only day for me too, but heh, at least we get to have some carbs over the weekend.  The biggest problem with this diet, now that I am almost finished with week 6 is that none of my pants and belts fit!  And I can't wait until the ten weeks are up so I can have a beer!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2002)

I know the bread wasn't a good idea, but it was so small.  

I know, I can't imagine what is up with fraziej.   I emailed her this morning but she hasn't emailed me back yet.   I hope she's okay!

I'm so glad that tomorrow and Sunday are carb days.  I can't wait to weigh and take measurements on Sunday.


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2002)

~~ What's wrong w/ Bread?? 

I'M KIDDING!!
Shame on u Fitgirl!! 
Just kiddin~ again!-


----------



## Twin Peak (May 24, 2002)

P -- don't start!!!   

Enjoy your carbs!  Remember to take pictures and weigh in on consistent days (i.e. always on a high carb day or always on a no carb day....)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2002)

Gotch'ya....I am going to do my pics and weigh-in and measurements on Sunday.   That will be my high carb day.

I'll be really anxious to see if there are any changes and what they are.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 24, 2002)

yeah me too, but don't get discouraged if they are not as great as you'd like, remember its only been 6 days (on sunday)!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2002)

Yeah, I know.   I'm not easily discouraged.   I think it will be okay.   I was just glad the other day when I weighed at home and it said I''d lost 1 & 1/2 lbs.    I thought that was really cool.


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2002)

sorry FG I was being a brat!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> sorry FG I was being a brat!!



you were?  when?  me thinks you apologize to easily


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2002)

I know I do huh!!! 
Wheres FG???


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2002)

what was lunch today like girl??? Whatcha doing this weekend????  
Hope you have a great one!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2002)

I'm here....I'm so pissed!!    Everyone left for the weekend and left me here to hold down the fort.   My boss didn't even tell me I could leave early.  My safety director made up some cockamayme story about meeting a couple of clients and left.   My VP is out -- but has reasons.   The owner of the building (and the other company that we sublet the suite to) just left to go to home depot and said if I needed him to call him on his cell phone.  The other two girls in the other company left early for the holiday weekend.  
Why should I stick around here and do nothing?  Well....at 4 o'clock, I'm blowing this popsicle stand and I don't care if anyone even calls.   I don't make enough money to play receptionist for two companies.  I got my own $h!T to do.

Oh, lunch was good....about 3 oz. of chicken and about 3 oz of turkey and water.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 28, 2002)

*05/28/02*

Hey All -- I'll stop back in later, probably around lunch to write all the weekend and this morning down.  I have lots to do this morning.

Hope everyone had a great Memorial Day Weekend!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 28, 2002)

The three day weekend was much needed!  So, how did the first week go?  Still with it mentally?  Measurements?  Weight?  Pics?  C'mon, I'm dying to hear....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 28, 2002)

I'm still doing it!!   I actually think I really do love it!!  

Did the weigh-in on Sunday and only took a couple of  measurements.  I've only lost another 1/2 lb, but that's okay by me...  I took waist and hips on Sunday.
Waist was down to  == 27 3/4
Hips were down to 34 and just below the 1/2 mark, so like 34 and 1/4....

Pretty good considering this was my weekend:
Vacuum this, sweep that, scrub under there, climb up the ladder, climb down the ladder,,,,oh $h!T, I forgot to eat....grab a piece of turkey or chicken.  Except after the funeral on Saturday and you know how that goes.  
Went to the pool on Sunday and boy was it great to look that good in my swimsuit and lay out and get a tan for a bit.

No pics yet, I didn't get a chance to take those.   I'm not going to do it now though -- I've missed my window of opportunity.   I'll do the pics after the next six days.

Turkey and eggs this morning with coffee and now I'm on to my second bottle of water.
9:30 -- diced chicken breast and two WHOLE hard boiled eggs with more water
12:00 -- Grilled chicken left over from Sunday and 1 cup veggies. Water to drink


Workout today was cardio and abs.   
Treadmill - 25 minutes (increasing incline and speed), Precor 10 minutes (Cross Trainer 2 Program)
50 regular crunches, 25 reverse crunches, 15 regular crunches with legs straight up.
10 minutes on bike


Second week and I'm loving it.  Sticking with it.   JoAnn has decided to bail.   She doesn't like the diet and that's fine.  Whatever works for her.   She is going back to BFL.


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

Hey Honey!! Won't bother you, I know your busy...so am I!!!
Hope you had a great weekend!! ( I had a blast..best thing about it though was NOT working)
Anyway .. can't wait to hear the update!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 28, 2002)

Oh yeah, I did have a 1/2 cup of oatmeal too.


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

Hey darlin' 
I am soooo Happy for you that you enjoy the diet and are not giving up!! Thats GREAT!! I am Sure TP is Excited to here all of that postive talk from you also!! Very impressed!!
Sounds like you had a busy weekend! I bet you did feel great laying out by the pool!! I did that too on sunday, and felt great about myself! 
YOUR DOING GREAT!! Keep it up...I know ya will!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Thats GREAT!! I am Sure TP is Excited to here all of that postive talk from you also!! Very impressed!!



Absolutely!  Sounds great!  I am psyched you are enjoying it.  Remember that there will be days when you won't think so, but the cycle is designed for you to be able to get through it!

Keep up the excellent work (p.s. your intensity is keeping me motivated too!)

Too bad about Frazie....I said its not for everyone!


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

Whats up for lunch today honey??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 28, 2002)

12:00 -- Grilled chicken left over from Sunday and 1 cup veggies. Water to drink 


BTW --- I like your new Av...saw butterfly's too


----------



## RoCk79 (May 28, 2002)

Hey sexy, just wanted to say hi...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 28, 2002)

I've gone back and put in my workout from this morning now!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 28, 2002)

hey RoCk...how are you?  Long time no talk!!!!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 28, 2002)

P -- nice new avatar, but it'd be better if they were yours!

Fit, I hate to be a stickler, but you should limit the yolks to one per day (this isn't the high fat diet!).  Also, you should do your cardio straight -- don't break it up, you'll burn fat better.


----------



## RoCk79 (May 28, 2002)

I'm good, it has been a long time, just wanted to say hi...Glad your doing good.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Fit, I hate to be a stickler, but you should limit the yolks to one per day (this isn't the high fat diet!).  Also, you should do your cardio straight -- don't break it up, you'll burn fat better.



Okay, I'll remember -- only one yolk per day.  And I'd usually do my cardio all at the same time, but today, I actually had some extra time so I just did a little bit more.


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

Hey FG!! Good food! YUM!

Twin Peak, what are u talking about ...that is me?!??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 28, 2002)

Yeah....TP -- that's from one of her wedding pics....right P??


----------



## Pitboss (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> BTW --- I like your new Av...saw butterfly's too


and your new avatar is where????? hint, hint


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 28, 2002)

Oh Gawd.....is that the norm now?  do I need to change mine?
I do like yours PB!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Oh Gawd.....is that the norm now?  do I need to change mine?
> I do like yours PB!!!


Yes that's the norm.. get with it girl!!!

Thanks.. but those aren't my buns. Those are gay buns and my are non gay buns...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> Those are gay buns...



How is that exactly??


----------



## Pitboss (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> How is that exactly??



Cause I borrowed the buns from a pic that Butterfly posted of some gay model all soaped up washing a car.... icky.. took me like 10 minutes to get the nerve to cut the pic of his buns out... eeeewww 

LOL


----------



## Twin Peak (May 28, 2002)

Oh, sorry P....in that case very nice!

Ummm, Fit, if everyone is posting theirs, shouldn't you show us the goods?  I mean 36D on a 4'10" woman.... (peer pressure, peer pressure)

Very nice with the extra cardio.

So I know you are into the diet, how is the new workout going?  Its quite different, no?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 28, 2002)

I guess if it's peer pressure then I have to do it!!

I do like the workouts too.   Different?  Yes!  But it's cool.   I like the feeling of 'feeling like I've actually worked out and I'm about to pass out'....LOL

Oh snap -- TP, I just saw your title.....YOU ROCK!!!!

I'll see if I can't get that av changed.


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

YEP, FG your right, thats a wedding pic.. BUTTERFLY Made it an Avatar..that crazy girl!!! 

TP~~ Thats okay, I will forgive you!! But thanks for the compliment!

Pitboss..your tooo WILD~!


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

Peer Pressure sucks huh!!
But its not fair if I have my chest up there, and you don't sista...get w/ it!


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Ummm, Fit, if everyone is posting theirs, shouldn't you show us the goods?  I mean 36D on a 4'10" woman.... (peer pressure, peer pressure)



Well you know, TP, the guys are posting their butt pics... where's yours???


----------



## Twin Peak (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> 
> Well you know, TP, the guys are posting their butt pics... where's yours???



Hmmm, good question, but my name is twin peaks, not twin cheeks!


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2002)

ya............ where's yours TP???


----------



## Twin Peak (May 28, 2002)

so many requests....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 28, 2002)

Let's just put it this way....I'm not until you do!!

And I don't mean one like PB's fake @SS


----------



## Pitboss (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Let's just put it this way....I'm not until you do!!
> 
> And I don't mean one like PB's fake @SS



Hey I took the gay ass down and put up so Bi tattas... he he


----------



## craig777 (May 29, 2002)

Fitgirl,

How is your friend doing. I hope we didn't scare her away.  

I agree with TP, we need some more boobie avatars.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 29, 2002)

JoAnn is still around.   She doesn't get online much, she is way too busy for us....    Just kidding.
She does a lot of field work for her job.  She went back to BFL though.   She really didn't like the diet that I'm on.  So she figured she would get back with something that she likes.  I agree with her, she should definitely do something that she likes and fits her.  
Thanks for asking about her though, I know that will make her feel good.

I'll see what I can do about the a new av.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 29, 2002)

So....today's diet?  workout?  Details woman!  What type of day is today eating-wise anyway?

I am doing 4 protein days in a row to make up for a less than perfect weekend and to get my ass in gear again!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 29, 2002)

*05/29/02*

I am so tired this morning.   Probably because I didn't get up and work out.   When my alarm went off this morning at 4:30, I had the worse headache!!  It almost felt like a migraine, but I've only had one of those about 7 years ago, so I really don't remember, but it was bad!!

Anyway, came in this morning had 1 carton egg beaters, 1/2 c. oatmeal and black coffee.   
I can not seem to wake up!!.  Today is high-carb.
10:45 -- (eating this meal way too late....but oh well)
1 whole hard boiled egg, 1 hard boiled white and water....
no veggies, I'm totally out here at work.   That's okay, I'm leaving for lunch in like 15 minutes and I'll get some then.
12:00 -- left over grilled chicken breast.   I was going to get some veggies while I was out getting contacts.   But it took so long getting my contacts, that I didn't have time.   So I just had more of that left over chicken breast.  And water.




I think I might go for a run around my neighborhood after work today if it isn't raining.   It rained so hard here last night and I fought with some dog who was hiding out in our garage for an hour last night.  The dog belonged to someone in our neighborhood, got out I guess because of the storm, had a tag, but I called nearly all night and the owner wasn't home, so I had to drag the dog out from under our workbench and stand in the rain while the dog ran back to his home........GEEEEESSHHHH!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 29, 2002)

Shoulda stayed in bed!  Enjoy the high crabs if you get over that headache!


----------



## craig777 (May 29, 2002)

Well, tell her that we miss her here, and I agree that you have to do what is right for you. If she will do the BFL program then that is good. It works, I know from experience. Have a great day up there in Dallas.


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

Hey Honey...damn you had a crazy night!! Poor dog, I bet he was scared of that storm!! Guess it rained all over Texas yesterday! 
Have a good High carb day!
Sorry about your bad headache..is it gone yet??

later chic!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 29, 2002)

The headache is almost gone.   I'm sure the 800 mg Motrin  helped.

I think I will enjoy the high "crabs" TP.   LOL......was that supposed to be "carbs" or are you trying to tell me something?  
J/K sweetie.  You enjoy your no crabs today!!!  When will you have carbs next?

Hey P - how are you doll?


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

WOW thats a lot of Motrin, Ya I am sure that has something to do w/ why its almost gone!! 

I am doing great, sleepy, but doing good! THANKS! Also, a little sore from my leg workout right now though! Oh well, means I did it right!! Have a wonderful day..
BTW~ when are u guys moving in to your new home?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 29, 2002)

Oh gosh....we close on June 25th and we move in on July 18th.   The people who are in it now are leasing it back from us for two weeks while their house is getting ready.  Pretty normal procedure I guess.

I can't wait to get in there too.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 29, 2002)

I crab up on Saturday!


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

hey! I bet u can't wait to move in..too bad its not sooner! But at least you guys found an AWESOME House!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 29, 2002)

Hey we could use some pix of this new house 

Sorry to hear about the headache, but sounds like you like motrin about as much as I do advil lmao

Glad to hear your new diet is working for you.


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

YEA MORE PICS!!


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

more pics...

more pics...

more pics...

and change your avatar to some cleavage girl!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 29, 2002)

I'm going to change it as soon as I can find something to change it to......

I'm looking. I'm looking....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 29, 2002)

PB -- I sent you a pm and regular email.


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> PB -- I sent you a pm and regular email.


Yeah I got it. But there wer no nudes so I trashed it...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 29, 2002)

Okay....not as good as PB's but it's okay!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

Go girl w/ your avatar!!


----------



## RoCk79 (May 29, 2002)

Love the new avatar!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

VERY nice avatar!!!!  Love that yellow!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 29, 2002)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 29, 2002)

Hi FG! Nice avatar! Hope you are doing well. Not time to say much else, but wanted to stop by on your side at least once today.


----------



## craig777 (May 29, 2002)

Fitgirl,

Oh my those are, I mean your avatar is very nice.


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

fitgirl, all these guys are totally drooling over you!!
  Isn't it cool!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 29, 2002)

wohohoo nice avatar there fg  

how's the headache?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 29, 2002)

thanks for all of the "drooling".......
what a way to boost a girl's ego!!!

Headache all gone bye-bye, thanks dvlmn!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2002)

*05/30/02*

Today is No Carb
Woo Hoo......Go No Carb!!!

I'm having two cartons of egg beaters and black coffee for breakfast.
9:30 -- water and ready to eat tuna snak pak (threw crackers away
12:00 -- left over chicken and steak from dinner last night with water.


*Workout this morning:*
Leg Press -- 80LB.
Set 1, 8 reps
Set 2, 8 reps
Set 3, 7 reps

Alt. Leg Lunge -- Bar + 10LB.
Each leg, 2 sets, 7 reps (that was all I could do)

Squats Under Bar -- Bar + 10LB.
2 sets, 9 reps first set; 8 reps second set

Deadlift -- Bar only (I think the bar is 45LB.)
2 sets, 10 reps frst set; 9 reps second set

Iso-Lateral Row
Set 1, 50LB., 10 reps
Set 2, 60LB., 10 reps
Set 3, 60LB., 8 reps

Lat Pull Down -- 55LB.
Set 1, 8 reps
Set 2, 7 reps

Cardio -- 15 minutes on treadmill.   Steady increase in incline and speed.

I had a really good workout too.   I could barely walk down the stairs at the gym afterwards.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2002)

Heeeeeyyyyy -- how are all of my last posts 678??????

Something is jacked up!!


----------



## kuso (May 30, 2002)

shit...that is strange  

Oh well....nice ti....avatar


----------



## kuso (May 30, 2002)

Just seeing if my post number increases


----------



## kuso (May 30, 2002)

Hmmm....mine went up......I`ll let Prince know for ya


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2002)

You are a doll Kuso.  Is it just my computer because I don't see your posts going up either.


----------



## kuso (May 30, 2002)

Maybe it was just a glitch...your post just went up by one


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2002)

Every post you ever made reflects your CURRENT post number.  Shheeese, you guys haven't figured this out yet with all the posts you make???

Excellent workout, I am impressed!  I sleep 3 hours last night and had a crappy workout this morning, but I am loving my 3rd no carb day in a row!!!  Yummy!

Actually, I just found out we have a blender here and I made a pretty good thick shake.  Isopure vanilla whey, a scoop of keto chocolate milk (low carb), a bit of lecithin, a S/L packet, 1 cup of coffee and 2 cups of ice....yum, very frosty!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2002)

By the way Fit, I think you are the only one who noticed my new moniker, certainly at least Kuso woulda made a comment had he seen it.


----------



## kuso (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Every post you ever made reflects your CURRENT post number.  Shheeese, you guys haven't figured this out yet with all the posts you make???



Um...you are talking to the #1 90 day post whore here  Of course I knew that  

Thats why I tested myself to see if it went up or not 

Anyway........Twin-D-Peaks....nice sig


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2002)

MMMM, sounds yummy!!!   I might have to try that little concoction. (??sp??)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2002)

I did not know that it did that.    I thought each post reflected a consecutive number......
shows how much I know!!   LOL
Oh....exactly how am I NOT a post whore???


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2002)

blondes....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> blondes....




hardy, har, har!!!


----------



## kuso (May 30, 2002)

Did I mention thats a nice avatar Fitbabe


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2002)

Hey, nothing wrong with blondes with big boobs!

(and I am blonde myself....)


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> How about brunettes with big boobs???



That works too!

I guess I forgot you were a brunette after that comment.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2002)

Or maybe I was just staring at your boobs.


----------



## craig777 (May 30, 2002)

Yea, you're right TP, her avatar does tend to capture your gaze doesn't it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Or maybe I was just staring at your boobs.





Hello......I'm up here!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2002)

At 4'10" I doubt you can ever really say that....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2002)

I'm changing my moniker.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> At 4'10" I doubt you can ever really say that....




You are beggin' for a beatin'


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

HEY HONEY!! GOOD MORNING! Wow you did have a great workout this morning! I love it when I can't walk down the steps at the gym! Sometimes I wish that nobody was in the gym so I could ride the elevator down!  But that would defeat the purpose huh!!

Anyway...have a great day!!!

I like what it says under your name..thats cool.. you tell them guys!

Oh..my little update about yesterday..is in my journal!~


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> You are beggin' for a beatin'




Sounds delightful!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 30, 2002)

hey so FG is a shorty but a cutie, what's wrong with that. 

I think she's just right.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> hey so FG is a shorty but a cutie, what's wrong with that.
> 
> I think she's just right.



Did I say there was anything wrong with that?  I think she knows that just ain't true.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Did I say there was anything wrong with that?  I think she knows that just ain't true.



Didn't mean it in a bad way dude, I typed it wrong was supposed to say "nothing wrong with that"


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2002)

Okay you two.....do I have to put you in separate corners???


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 30, 2002)

nope, but how you doin today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2002)

Uh, uh....you're not suckin' up now!!!  :LOL

Just kidding....I'm good.  How are you?  I am having a little trouble with today's lunch though.  I'm really trying to choke it down but it is left-overs from last night and the chicken is really dry and bland.   I'd put some BBQ sauce or ketchup on it, but that's a no no    So....lunch is going down very slowly.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 30, 2002)

me suckin up?  nope never.

hmmmm I hate it when the chicken is dry to. Takes alot of water to wash it down. Wish I had a better suggestions. but sorry can't think of one.

Glad to hear your diet is workin though.  can't wait for the next round of pix


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

oh girl, been there and done that with the chicken!! Just close your eyes and eat it!

Have a great afternoon!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2002)

(DV -- hold your horses)

umm, Fit, if you put us in separate corners and we prepare to duke it out, will you be the Round girl and wear that yellow bikini?

(gotta think DV...)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> umm, Fit, if you put us in separate corners and we prepare to duke it out, will you be the Round girl and wear that yellow bikini?



Absolutely I will.   
Your wish is my command!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2002)

Ohhh maaannn -- I probably shouldn't have said that.


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

oh girl.. your in for it now with those boys

Good Luck!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 30, 2002)

alright, it's on. I'm gonna have to kick your a$$ TP. 

hmmmm FG you gonna wear high heels while you strut around the ring to?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2002)

Bring it on baby!

Hmmm, I am going to have to think LONG and HARD about that wish then....I'll let you know.


----------



## RoCk79 (May 30, 2002)

alright, and the winner of the fight gets to see me take FG home!!


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

I DON'T THINK HER HUBBY WOULD LIKE THAT VERY MUCH!!


----------



## craig777 (May 30, 2002)

Alright, I want to watch this.  

They can fight somewhere else, I'm just there for the intelligent Fitgirl in her bikini.  

How is that for sucking up.


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

Very good Craig!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> hmmmm FG you gonna wear high heels while you strut around the ring to?



well is there anything else to wear?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> well is there anything else to wear?



nope but I can think of less. **efg**


and hey why you letting him get a wish but not me  

and rock dude you can keep wishin


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> and hey why you letting him get a wish but not me



Don't be jealous.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 30, 2002)

not jealous, lol just can thank of many things to wish for


----------



## ZECH (May 30, 2002)

I wish I could see those "D's" naked!! (oops............didn't mean to say that outloud......this is a no pornal zone!)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2002)

You definitely get a wish too dv.

go ahead


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> 
> .....this is a no pornal zone!)



Don't know where you got your info.....you were misinformed!!


----------



## ZECH (May 30, 2002)

Guess I was trying to be nice.....so I can be pornal!!! Ok...reinstate what I said then!! I wish..I wish..I wish..I wish..I wish!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2002)

Definitely a pornal zone here!

And that was my first instinct, but I know with some thought I can get an even better wish....


----------



## butterfly (May 30, 2002)

Hey T ~

That show in Dallas would be a blast!  I'll see what I can work out... but it doesn't look good   got both kids that weekend.

Thanks for the invite... keep em cumin.


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

FG~ Where did u go? 
I hope you have a great night!


----------



## butterfly (May 30, 2002)

FG... did I tell you  that you're avatar looks good enough to lick


----------



## butterfly (May 30, 2002)

BTW... you never answered my question in the "butterfly pics" thread???


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> FG... did I tell you  that you're avatar looks good enough to lick



Agreed!  And butterfly if you do lick, can I watch?  Fade won't mind.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2002)

Lick??  _she said lick!! _

Well....lick away then!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2002)

I think I might have missed that question butterfly....what was it?
Sorry, I was busy late yesterday and never got back online.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2002)

*05/31/02*

today was cardio and abs.
I did 30 minutes on Treadmill and 10 minutes on PreCor
Then I did abs -- 15 minutes worth

Workout was pretty good.

Eggs and coffee this morning.  Not really hungry to tell you the truth.
11:30 -- chicken and sweet potato at Tx Land & Cattle.  No butter on the sweet potato and I ate it all.   I didn't finish the chicken though, JoAnn ordered the wrong plate and I just ordered the same (never been there before) and it was pretty much all brown meat.  Wing and leg I think.   I don't like brown chicken meat!!!  But it had a good taste, I picked at it.  Had about 3 glasses of water.


TP -- I cheated just a little bit yesterday.   It was no carb day and I did great until we met one of my hubby's friends for dinner last night while they were showing out house.  I had grilled chicken and about 5 slices of grilled zucchini.   Is that so bad?  I did great the rest of the day though....no carbs at all until the zucchini last night.

Today is low-carb.   JoAnn is taking me to lunch as a repay for some dresses that I'd given her and some swim suits.   They were too big for me now and they fit her perfect.


----------



## kuso (May 31, 2002)




----------



## Twin Peak (May 31, 2002)

I think you'll live.  At least it wasn't pasta!  So you are almost through two weeks.  We will definitely need some new pics and stats on Monday!

I am finishing week 7 and none of my clothes fit!  I think I am down to around 200 (weigh-ins on Monday only) and my 38 pants are falling off me.  My belt doesn't help cuz it is too big!  I guess these are good problems right?

And so far I don't think I've lost any muscle.  This morning I curled 155 for 5 reps and my arms look as big as ever.  Yes, I know its your journal but since we are on the same/similar diet, I thought I'd share....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2002)

No....I'm glad you shared!!   I need for you to share with me.
I felt really good doing my cardio this morning and my legs are so sore from yesterday!!

Here's a funny -- when I opened your reply, I thought to myself "Oh, I'm about to get in trouble." 
Wheewww -- I'm glad I'll live.   Today JoAnn is taking me to lunch and we are going to Texas Land and Cattle.  I want to have the chicken and a sweet potatoe.

I can't believe I'm through two weeks now!   I feel really great and I'm going to have to take pics on Sunday


----------



## Stacey (May 31, 2002)

Morning FG!
Hope your having a great day up in Dallas!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> Oh, don't worry about your pants falling off.....let 'em fall!!




Oh really???

No I can't come down on you too hard for having zucchini.  Once and a while I cheat as well (not like I am training for a show right?) but then I punish myself by throwing in an extra protein day -- yuck, that's why today is the 4th in a row....I am going to super carb up tomorrow though --can't wait!


----------



## Stacey (May 31, 2002)

Ya, Let em fall..thats great TP!!! I know it encourages Fitgirl!!

Oh yum, Texas Land & Cattle is sooo good!! Have a great lunch! Tell her we all said HI!

I'm glad TP didn't get mad at you for that zucchini!! I didn't think it was bad when I read it...but he knows A lOT more than me..at least it was grilled and not fried though!! 

Cannot wait to see pics next week!!


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Lick??  _she said lick!! _
> 
> Well....lick away then!!!



WOW! Can you imagine that picture!!!!!! Please take me a pic of that!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 31, 2002)

Lookin awesome FG  and the zucchini isn't that bad. You've been strict. One little cheat won't be that bad.

But dont' let it happen again  haahhahahah

TP dude, that's why I decided to use skater belts. They don't have holes so they can be any size. And they last forever.

Hope ya have a great lunch FG.


----------



## Stacey (May 31, 2002)

sorry your lunch wasn't all that great!! I don't like brown meat either!! 
Sooo hopefully u have a good protein snack w/ ya!!

Whatcha doing??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2002)

I have no snacks with me and I'm dying already.   I'm hungry!!!  I don't know what I'm going to do.  I have nothing...no eggs, no chicken, no nothing....nada.
I'm drinking water like crazy though.   I think I'm going to leave at like 4 today.   I have to take one of the boys to a baseball game.
So, I'm sure I'll grab something on the way.  It might have to be a grilled chicken sandwich or something like that.


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I think I might have missed that question butterfly....what was it?
> Sorry, I was busy late yesterday and never got back online.


When you get some extra time...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=93104#post93104


----------



## Stacey (May 31, 2002)

HEY HON! I wish I could email u one of my protein bars I bought today at lunch!! SORRY!!
I bet u are hungry!!!
 grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

felt like doing that!  
Oh have fun at the baseball game!! I love watching baseball!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2002)

I had some cherios.   I forgot that I had those in there, so I gobbled 'em right up!!

About to bail.   Hopefully, everyone has a great weekend.  I'm sure I will.


----------



## Stacey (May 31, 2002)

oh good, you had something! Yeah!

Hey you have a wonderful weekend sweetie!!!
I'm leaving soon too..hopefully!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 1, 2002)

CHEERIOS??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Where on the approved list of carbs was CHEERIOS?  Was it at least a high protein day yesterday?  Geez, I leave early for one day and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 3, 2002)

*06/03/02*

Oh my gosh...I can't believe it's June already.   Where has time gone??

I didn't get to take pics yesterday.   I think I might do those tomorrow.   Here's what I do know though - and keep in mind that JoAnn and I are doing my measurements tomorrow, late, but better late than never -- 

I am down to 26 1/2" in my waist.  It was like 28 and 1/4 or something like that and then down to 28" even and as of yesterday, it's down to 26 & 1/2".   I am so happy!!

Workout was biceps and triceps on Saturday.   Shoulders on Sunday.  Cardio and Abs today only because I think I injured my neck or shoulder (can't determine which) on Sunday.   But I was doing upright rows and I felt it immediately and had to drop the weights.  I was so mad because I was having a good workout too.   Oh well....I just have to let it rest for a couple of days.   I think it's just a pulled muscle or something like that.   It feels much better today than it did yesterday.

Two cartons of egg beaters and turkey this morning with coffee.


Leaving early today because someone is coming to fix my garage door so I won't be on much anymore until later this afternoon.   Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2002)

Nice job!  ALmost 2 inches in two weeks!  Wow, must make your chest look even bigger!  Can't wait for those pics, but I guess they are not as important since you are not ready for (don't need) and tweeking.

(BTW, I noticed you didn't respond re the cheerios!)

This morning I weighed in at 202.  Same as 2 weeks ago, but I know I have dropped some fat, so I must have added muscle -- yippie!  Actually, My strength is up even though I have dropped 15 pounds.  This morning I started with inclince dumbells for chest.  First set I used 125 pounders for 10 reps than I tried the 140s and got 4 reps.  Not bad.  I haven't used the 140s since I was at my biggest (right before my last comp), when I used to get 7 or 8.

I still want to get down to 195 though, and there are only three weeks left in my diet (maybe I'll tack on an extra week...)


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey honey!

Congratulations on the inches lost thats GREAT!!!
That sucks you hurt yourself~ make sure you let it heal. 
I gotta get back to work, but I wanted to say Hi, and YEAH! Keep it up!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey TP -- sorry...I thought I could let the cherios slip by....

I'm glad you're making great progress too.   It is so good to hear.  Where are you today?  Low carb, high carb?  How are you feeling having no carbs for 4 days?

Hey P -- have a good day doll.   I'll be sure to rest my shoulders and neck for  a couple of days.   At least until I feel it's better.


----------



## kuso (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi Fitbabe.....did you get that prob you pm`d me about sorted out?

Sorry, my pm box was stuffed so I couldn`t get in and read everything without my PC crashing..............


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 3, 2002)

Yeah, I did....thanks


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey TP -- sorry...I thought I could let the cherios slip by....
> 
> I'm glad you're making great progress too.   It is so good to hear.  Where are you today?  Low carb, high carb?  How are you feeling having no carbs for 4 days?
> ...



 on the cheerios (but at least you told me  )

Today is a no-carb.  My diet is a variation of yours.  Same principles but different schedule (and of course I eat more!)

Its set out in journal but essentially I do no-carb days on M, W, and F, high carb days on Tuesday and Saturday and low-carbs on Th and Sun.  I changed it up last week because I ate to much over the holiday weekend (still good food, just too much) and so I did no carbs T-F.  How'd it go?  Not that bad.  I enjoyed my carb up a bit too much though!!  I think since I am getting near the end and still have 7 pounds to lose that I am going to change th into a no-carb day also.

So the biggest difference is that this a preplanned cycle each week.  If I was training for a show I'd do the three day cycle however.

Can't wait for those pics to show that my ginuea pig is doing so great!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 4, 2002)

*06/04/02*

Hey all.   

No workout this morning.  When I woke up at 4:30, I was so exhausted and really didn't want to get up.  So I started thinking: I've been at the gym for the past 4 days in a row and I need a break.  SO I TOOK ONE!!

My neck is still sore too.

Gotta get some work done.   Talk to you everyone later.   Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 4, 2002)

Always good to listen to your body.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2002)

Hey honey! Thats good you listened to your body!!  
Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2002)

Hope u have a great night!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 4, 2002)

hope your neck is feelin better.   And you had a great night.

got new pix in my far beyond driven journal.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

FG...check your PMs!


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

FG....don`t listen to her......puleeeeeease


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 5, 2002)

*06/05/02*

Today was Leg Day.   I made up for yesterday.
Hams:
1 - 7 reps, 40#
2 - 7 reps, 40#
3 - 8 reps, 50#

Rotary Calf:
30 reps, 35#

Leg Press:
1 - 10 reps, 90#
2 - 9 reps, 140#
3 - 9 reps, 150#

Squats:
Bar + 20#, 8 reps
Set 2, 9 reps
Set 3, Bar + 30#, 7 reps

Stiff Leg DL:
Bar only, 10 reps then 9 reps (2 sets only)

Treadmill Lunges
3.0 incline, 1.5 speed for 2 minute

--Increase incline and speed , walk for 9 minutes
--Run for 1 minute on 5.5 speed, 0.5 incline
--Alternate walk/run for 5 mintues
--bump incline to 5.5, 3.6 speed with increas incline every minute
--@ 8.5 incline, HR was 156

25 minutes total on Treadmill 

8:00 -- 1 carton egg beaters and turkey mixed in.  TODAY IS NO CARB.


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey, Miss P....I guess she ignored us both


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 5, 2002)

No....I just checked the pm.  I saw both posts and read MissL's pm, 
I THINK SHE IS ABSOLUTELY RIGHT!!!   

You two need to get on the ball.   Although I'm not sure that even * I * hold any weight with it because if you wanna see chickies, all you gotta do is go to PB's journal or the gallery....

However..........--my new pics are being taken on Monday!


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

See, now this is what being a nice individual is all about  Personal choice, coupled with the offer of seeing her own pix!!!! 

Fitbabe


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

FG, you do what you need to do as far as progress pics. But I would still strongly urge you to at least temporarily change your sig.


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

Miss P........I say this with all kindness meant...but ....um.....STFU!!!! 

It wont work anyway


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 5, 2002)

But I like my sig......

Can't you be the collective voice??


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2002)

I like your sig Miss L. and I totally agree.  All day yesterday I was trying to talk TP in getting pics out on IM.  You tell em WE WANT PICS!


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

I like your sig too FB...stick to your guns


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

Good Morning FG! Awesome cardio workout this morning!! 
How is your neck feeling?
Have a great day!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey P -- how are you honey?  Doing pretty good here.  Neck is feeling much better.
Workout was pretty good this morning.   I thoroughly enjoyed it.
How are you lately???  I guess I should go check your journal, I haven't done anything here in about two days.....
Have a great day yourself.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

HEY FG!! I am doing okay...little down and out..went to the Dr. Finally yesterday..ya check my jouranl for details!!
I am glad your neck is a lot better!!! 
Talk to ya later!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey glad your neck is better and looks like ya had a great leg day.  

and whohoooo New pix soon.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 5, 2002)

yep...probably on Monday dvlmn.   My legs are still quivering from this morning's workout.   

Hey MissL....how is that for my new sig???


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

I like it, I like it!


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

FitBabe, you dissappoint me......caving in like that ;finger:


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2002)

Kuso... why do you always call Miss LeDix... Miss P ????


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

kuso, don't tell her! It will ruin my 'pure' image around here...now I know you're going to tell her!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 5, 2002)

I wanna know too...
I wanna know too....
I wanna know too...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> yep...probably on Monday dvlmn.   My legs are still quivering



**blushing** my pix weren't that good.

hahahah j/k


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

P stands for Purity. He calls me Miss Purity!


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

LOL....Miss P, wanna make a deal????


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

Probably not. I don't care if you tell them. They know that I have nothing to do with it. Don't make me tell the story of what my name means again...you pervert!


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

Reverting to name calling again.....I am ROTFLMAO at this at 5:00am in the morning....don`t need my morning coffee today


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey FG.. Hows your afternoon going?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> P stands for Purity. He calls me Miss Purity!




Purity....yeah, and I'm as pure as a newborn.....


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

LOL!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2002)

I know the story of how you got your name girl!  And I have a really good idea as to what Kuso thinks the P STANDS for


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

What kuso KNOWS the P stands for


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 6, 2002)

No comment...P stands for Purity...P stands for Physical Fitness...P stands for Pumping Iron!


----------



## kuso (Jun 6, 2002)

Pumping.... sometimes! .....Iron.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2002)

Sorry ladies -- I had to change the sig back.
Not only was it way too long
But it isn't gonna happen anyway!!

I'll have to settle for dreaming about a man I spent more than 30 dollars on to send American publications to in a foreign country.
And settle for dreaming about what my hunka, hunka burning trainer really looks like!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2002)

Aheeemm....Kuso,
If anyone deserves a "pay back" and deserves to see your pic
It would be me!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2002)

*06/06/02*

No workout this morning.   I just had to sleep in and that's that! 

I had a really great day yesterday.  The highlight of my day was when my husband yelled and me and told me, "NO MORE".   "THAT'S IT....YOU CAN'T LOSE ANYMORE WEIGHT."

Yesterday he was looking at my new tank top that he bought me and I raised it up to show him my slimming waist and my shorts nearly fell off and then he started  at me not to lose anymore weight.

IT WAS WONDERFUL!!!  

Low Carb today....I'll write foods down later.


----------



## kuso (Jun 6, 2002)

Yes, you are right 

Hmmmmm ....give me some time to think of a way out of this one ...please


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2002)

You get no time, no le-way.
I want it now!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 6, 2002)

Oh yeah....I like it when you get demanding


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 6, 2002)

FG...look how he gets pornal while trying to move the attention away from the topic of discussion. Shady!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 6, 2002)

By the way FG...that's awesome what your hubby said! Way to go girl!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2002)

HEY FITGIRL!!! WOW!! THATS AWESOME NEWS!!!! I AM SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!! I bet you were SMILING HUGE when your husband told you that!!!  
    

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM SOOOO PROUD OF YOU!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2002)

Yes, he's the real slim shady!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2002)

Okay, this is just fantastic......

I've drank a whole pot of coffee - BY MYSELF!!

I just keep drinking and drinking and drinking.....for some reason, it tastes so good to me this morning.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 6, 2002)

Slim Shady? I am seriously considering going to an Eminem show this September! 

What up with the coffee?


----------



## kuso (Jun 6, 2002)

You called??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2002)

I'm gonna be so wound up this afternoon....


----------



## kuso (Jun 6, 2002)

And completely stuck in the toilet


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2002)

Yes.....that too


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Slim Shady? I am seriously considering going to an Eminem show this September!




 NO!!! Stop and get away from the crappy music. And I'll have to start callin ya Miss. P if you go to that show.

If ya buy his cd fine, I can handle that. But this losers shows are just plain sad, I've talked to a few who went when he toured with Dr. Dre and Snoop and well to say the least. The boy is white but pretends to be black and all bada$$.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: 06/06/02*



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> Yesterday he was looking at my new tank top that he bought me and I raised it up to show him my slimming waist and my shorts nearly fell off and then he started  at me not to lose anymore weight.



alright, we need pix of that **efg**

hey can't blame me for tryin.  

but congrats, that's totally awesome.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2002)

FG~~ Dang girl..your going to Be WIRED!!!!  Thats tooooo funny!!!

Hey Miss Ledix.. I like Slim shady TOO!!! Wheres his show in september?

BUT YA~ DVLMN Is right..hes white..and totally doesn't act it at all!!! OH WELL..to each is own! Hes still cool!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Hes still cool!



Wanna know what he did to open his show that time?  It's not very cool, and yes an act but still not cool.

and yes to each his own, the bands I like swear quite a bit and say alot of stuff. But..... awe I'll just drop the subject.

If you go have a great time.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 6, 2002)

Hey folks --morning!  er, afternoon.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 6, 2002)

Hi FG.  Thought I'd pop in.  You made me laugh when I needed to.  This past weekend there were Cheerios in my house and I actually went to bed early Sunday night b/c they were calling to me from the kitchen and I couldn't stand it!  Who would have guessed that little basic silly Cheerios could have such power over adults.  LOL.

Looks like you're doing great!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Hi FG.  Thought I'd pop in.  You made me laugh when I needed to.  This past weekend there were Cheerios in my house and I actually went to bed early Sunday night b/c they were calling to me from the kitchen and I couldn't stand it!  Who would have guessed that little basic silly Cheerios could have such power over adults.  LOL.
> 
> Looks like you're doing great!



I'm starting to wonder if this carb depletion your doing, isn't makin ya a little loony there NG  j/k


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 6, 2002)

nah - i was loony before i started.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> nah - i was loony before i started.



ok just checking.  

i've always been called crazy, but never gotten the paper to make it official


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 6, 2002)

By the wat, fitbabe, I am very proud of you.

Proud of the way you have stuck to this diet.

Proud of the way you achieve your goals.

Proud of the goals you have achieved.

And quite proud of the way you stood tall (err, pun not intended) and did not succum to the conspiracy!  Maybe I will send you a coupla of posing pics, if you promise not to share.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2002)

Share?  Who me??? 

I can stick to my guns.....you know that


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 6, 2002)

and why shouldn't you.  You have awefully nice guns.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> and why shouldn't you.  You have awefully nice guns.



i'll second that


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2002)

Awww you guys.....you're making me blush

Stop!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 6, 2002)

Hmmm, that sounded like you are upset.... hope not.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 6, 2002)

TP, I think that I have learned one thing about women, when they say stop they really mean tell me more, tell me more.  

and yes Fitgirl I will third it.  

oh, is that correct Fitgirl.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2002)

Is what correct?  The no really means yes?

Yes, that is correct.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

how ya doin today FG?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2002)

*06/07/02*

Hey peeps, how is everyone today?

Good here!! Great cardio workout this morning.   Oh yeah, I also did a little bit of biceps.
Preacher Curls, Cable Curls, Hammer Curls
Then 35 minutes cardio.

Solo today, JoAnn did not come into the gym this morning.  She didn't go in yesterday either because she drank too much on Wed. night.  OH WELL!!! 

Breakfast this morning was two egg whites and one whole egg, scrambled with green bell pepper, turkey and a little bit of cheese.   Black coffee too.
10:00 -- two hardboiled eggs.   One was egg white only -- and water
11:30 -- about 5 ounces of turkey and about 3 ounces of chicken and water.
Ohhhh, I'm going to be hungry later and I'm totally out of food.  Oh well, maybe I can leave early.   My tummy is kind a hurting.

Oh hey Princess....I'll be pm'ing you girly...I have something to tell you.

Be back later...Have a great day.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2002)

PS --- today is High Carb.   But I think I might need to limit myself to be more on the no carb side....maybe another low carb day.   I had soup and 1/2 of a grilled turkey sandwich last night for dinner.....I wasn't very hungry.

_(yes....sandwich, as in bread - but it was wheat.  Does that matter TP?)_


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> PS --- today is High Carb.   But I think I might need to limit myself to be more on the no carb side....maybe another low carb day.   I had soup and 1/2 of a grilled turkey sandwich last night for dinner.....I wasn't very hungry.
> 
> _(yes....sandwich, as in bread - but it was wheat.  Does that matter TP?)_



Yeah it does.  While you can get away with it on a high carb day --   on a no-carb day....I mean really?  You know better.  Remember you only needed to be super strict for 6 weeks, then we were going to talk about it.  Oh well.

I do like your b-fast this morning.  Shows that you can be creative and still eat no-carb.  Get your willpower up, finish up the 6 weeks and then we'll talk about your goals and how to best achieve them.  And in the mean time I'd like to see in one post your pre-measurements and your current measurements and some update photos -- scientific purposes only!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> And in the mean time I'd like to see in one post your pre-measurements and your current measurements and some update photos -- scientific purposes only!




Scientific purposes only????  Whaatteeeevver!!!!

I am taking pics and measurements on Sunday though.   I don't know if I can wait until Monday.

Thanks for the cyber-spanking though.   I really need it!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2002)

Any time.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

I Pm'ed ya back honey!!
Hope you have a great friday!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 7, 2002)

ahhah way to sneak a cheat in there. But I think you just did it for the cyber-spanking. 

ya knwo all you gotta do is ask eheheh


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

FITGIRL, FITGIRL...whatcha doing????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2002)

Dying of boredom!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

Hey Doll~~ Your too funny!! I should send you some of my work!!
I am glad I got my raise, But DAMNIT Fridays are suppose to BE PLAY DAY!!!  HELLOOOOOO


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 7, 2002)

uh oh, what we gotta do to spice it up for ya there FG?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2002)

come let your hair down and dance for me dvlmn!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

ya do it!! I Gotta see that too!!  
Whatcha doing this weekend Fitgirl?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2002)

Well you already know about Saturday morning, but I don't know about Sat. night or tonight.   Probably just hang out and try to catch up on some rest.

I actually think I'm going to take a small cat nap when I get home...that is -- IF hubby lets me!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

Hey girl!! Ya, and PM or email me If you get time this weekend about tomorrow morning!! 
Thats what I plan on doing ..resting..
But My best friend and I are buying rollerblades tomorrow and having a healthy lunch together! 
My Hubby has to work all weekend..stinks!
Have a good one!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 7, 2002)

I'mmmm bacckkkkkkkkkk. Did ya miss me? heheh

who me dance?  well maybe if ya dance with me.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2002)

No, no....I wanna sit and watch!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2002)

OOOHHHHH!!!!!!
Rollerblades and what?  Salads?  Chicken?  Chicken Salad?
Chicken Egg?

_chicken egg????_  WTF???
LOL 
I crack me up


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 7, 2002)

nuts.  N-V-T-S nuts


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2002)

TP!!!   Yeah, you've come to see me!!!!!!

I'm a little more hyped up now than I was earlier.   I was sitting here at my desk about to fall asleep and have a key board looking mark on my fore head.
So I got up from my chair, went outside to my truck and got me a Thermadrene!!!  Sucked it right down.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> No, no....I wanna sit and watch!



I don't think so, you'll have to dance to. **efg**


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> TP!!!   Yeah, you've come to see me!!!!!!
> 
> I'm a little more hyped up now than I was earlier.   I was sitting here at my desk about to fall asleep and have a key board looking mark on my fore head.
> So I got up from my chair, went outside to my truck and got me a Thermadrene!!!  Sucked it right down.



and i thought it was me


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

Glad your better!!  

Ya we are going to this good salad place that has an AWESOME Salad Bar!!!  

Have fun..I am about to cut outta here!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 7, 2002)

byeeeeee Have a good weekend


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2002)

BYE EVERYONE!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> TP!!!   Yeah, you've come to see me!!!!!!



Honey I am always around and always checking to see how my girl is doin'!  (ALWAYS WATCHING!!!)  Its just that sometimes I am too busy too post.  So how are you hanging in there?  You've done well, but had a couple of slips.  Hopefully you can finish out the six week program and see what your goals are from there.  I am curious to see and read the updates though!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 10, 2002)

*06/10/02*

Hey everyone....whewww -- boy was my weekend filled with fun!
Too much to detail this morning but I'll fill everyone in later.

This morning was shoulders and cardio.
Shoulder Press --
2 sets, 15#, 9x
2 sets, 20#, 8x then 7x

Upright Rows --
2 sets, 10#, 10x
1 set, 15#, 8x

Lateral Raise --
2 sets, 12.5#, 10x

Front Raise --
2 sets, 15#, 15x/alternate arms

Shrugs --
2 sets, 15#, 10x/each set.

Cardio was 25 minutes on treadmill with walking lunges set on high incline and 1.6 speed.  Then on to fast walk at steep incline.

I was a little aprehensive to do shoulders this morning because of the little injury last week, but it was fine and I felt good, so I did it.  

7:30 -- 2 cartons egg beaters and two slices of turkey with black coffee.  
10:15 -- 3 slices of turkey with water.
Lunch -- About 6 ounces of chicken breast and water.
3:00 -- 2 slices of turkey and water
5:00 -- more turkey and water....I really like this turkey
7:30 -- grilled turkey breast, two hard boiled eggs (1 was white only) and water



Stacey -- I'll email you girly, I need to tell you about Saturday.

Oh yeah, diet....TP, Sunday was no carb until last night.  I have come to the conclusion that my diet isn't bad, my habits aren't bad...it's the hubby that's bad!   LOL.   Just joking.  I was wonderful with my diet yesterday.  Eggs and turkey after my workout.  Grilled turkey patties yesterday for lunch and snacks.  But then we worked so hard on the house yesterday, he was ready for and wanted to order pizza.   So I ordered pizza, no need to deny him, right?  I had two slices.  Ate one whole one and then the toppings off of the other one.  Actually by that time, I was really full.  I had about 5 glasses of water with it.
Today is back to no carb again.   Maybe tomorrow too.  I totally need to get back on track.   *I feel so guilty about that damned pizza!!!*

Glad you're always watchin' babe!  I need someone's eyes on me at all times.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

You can count on my eyes!

Listen, I have no problem with having pizza once and a while -- you are living life.  But when you have a very specific goal and you have a very specific personal challenge (6 weeks) you've got to be strict.  Now after this I really don't want to hear any more excuses?  What is there 2/3 weeks left?  Consider yourself cyber-spanked!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 10, 2002)

Ohhh.....I have been bad.    
Yes, today is the beginning of week 3.  I have three more left.

Okay, no more excuses.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 10, 2002)

Stacey....I can't email you.   It got returned to me.   I'll pm you


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2002)

Good morning Girlie!! I will check my PM now!!! I know My email was totally full when I got to work this morning, hadn't checked it all weekend!  But its clear now!!
Sounds like you had a Great weekend!!!  
Glad your back on track!!
Have a great no carb day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 10, 2002)

Okay....food and workout is in!!

gotta go refill the water bottle.


----------



## sawheet (Jun 10, 2002)

I was wondering fit girl if you are eating deli turkey and if it has sodium in it.  Its been my experience with my clients that sodium will make you hold water and I restrict them from deli meats.  Now the carb thing be carefull on no carbs. Like I said i dont know your specific goals I am just spraying


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

hiya fg, glad ya had a great weekend. as well as your shoulders back to normal now.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey Sawheet...I like your name btw.  No, the slices of turkey I am referring to is whole turkey breast.   I buy it and have my deli slice it up for me.  It is much more convenient for me this way.   You'll also hear me refer to turkey patties or ground turkey in my journal (if you follow) that is usually bought in my grocer's meat section.   I usually pad it out myself or brown it on my George Foreman Grill.

hiya dvlmn....how are ya doll?  thanks a bunch.   I'm glad my shoulder is okay now too.
And I had a FANTASTAMUNDO weekend!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm doin alright, gonna be a short but rough week here at work. I have friday off though, gonna go to Great America with some friends.

hey, were are those pix you were talkin about takin on sunday?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 10, 2002)

I didn't take 'em.   I will probably do those tonight or tomorrow.  I felt like such a cow after the pizza last night, there was no way I was taking pix this morning.

They'll be up soon though.   What is Great America?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

an amusement park with awesome rides. check it out if you want. www.pgathrills.com 

and now get back to your diet girlie   ahahhaah **efg**

I might try to do one like yours for the last few weeks of this albald challenge thing. Maybe try to get cut a little faster than what I'm doing now. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2002)

Cool another recruit!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Cool another recruit!




Yeeeaaahhhh!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

lol I won't make my mind up til after the 4th of July. I have a 4 day weekend trip to San Diego planned so there is no way I'd be keeping to anything resembling a diet lol

but i'll let ya know if i decide to try it  or if either of you have some tips from now til the 4th. let me know


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's my tip:
*Just Do It!!!*   There is nothing to keep you "FROM" doing it.

It will be well worth it!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2002)

AWESOME TIP FITGIRL!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 11, 2002)

*06/11/02*

No workout this morning.   I wasn't tired and I really did want to get up.   I guess I sub-consciously turned off my alarm clock this morning, because I woke up and it was about 7:10 and the hubby was kissing me goodbye and telling me to get up.

8:00 Took my supps, black coffee, 1 carton of Egg Beaters and 2 slices of turkey.
9:00 -- My first bottle of water of the day....I'm slackin'
10:00 -- more turkey and water
12:00 -- Grilled Lemon Pepper chicken -- but it wasn't big enough so I had to get some Roasted chicken leftover from yesterday too.  Pretty good actually.   Oh yeah....more water
2:40 -- more roasted chicken (that's the last of it  .) and water



I'm feeling really good this morning.  My no carb day yesterday was much needed.  I think I might do it again today. 
I'll be working out this afternoon after work.

Hope everyone is doing great this morning.   TP, I've pm'd you back doll.


----------



## lina (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi FG 

Sounds like you're doing great! Thought I'd stop by and check your journal out... No carb day huh? Wow!

Have a good workout tonight!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey Lina....thanx for stopping by.   I hope I'm doing okay.  I get pix done tonight --- we'll see!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 11, 2002)

someone here made a pot of coffee and it smelled so good, I had to get another cup....._go figure_


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey girl.. you are doing great!! Very proud!!
I LOVE the smell of Coffee..but I HATE the taste..never ever drink it!! I KNOW I AM WEIRD!!! 
have a good one!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Hey girl.. you are doing great!! Very proud!!
> I LOVE the smell of Coffee..but I HATE the taste..never ever drink it!! I KNOW I AM WEIRD!!!
> have a good one!



I'm with you, coffee smells great, but only way I can drink it is in hot chocolate. I use coffee instead of water. But haven't had that since Christmas at my parents place. 

and yeah good tip FG, but gotta wait til after the 4th of July weekend. I'm not gonna start it and have to cut it short. if you know what I mean. I want to follow the plan all the way through.  

can't wait for the pix


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2002)

well thats a different mix Dvlmn.. but I bet its pretty good!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 11, 2002)

lol yep, ya get a sugar rush as well as a rush from the caffeine. And if you mix it right you don't even taste the coffee.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh wow...that does sound interesting....

I might try that. (not now though....I'll have to wait three weeks.)


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2002)

OH COOL!!
I might try it sometime too!!  Especially if you can't taste the coffee!!

WHATS FOR LUNCH FG?? 
 have a great one!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 11, 2002)

Lunch is Grilled Lemon Pepper Chicken and water.   It really is good, but the chicken isn't big enough.  I'm gonna have to supplement with left over Roasted chicken from Yesterday.

How 'bout you?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2002)

I am have 4 oz. of baked chicken, w/ 2 cups of lettuce, half a green pepper, and like 10 little green grapes! really yummy!

Yours sounds yummy too!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 11, 2002)

MMMMM grapes!!

That's the best part of your lunch!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 11, 2002)

ok dumb question, but gotta check. Do you actually weight the chicken to see that it's 4. oz. or is that what it says on the package?  Just curious, not tryin to be a smart a$$. 

as well as using it for future reference. 

and yes they do taste really good.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> MMMMM grapes!!
> 
> That's the best part of your lunch!!!



I warned you you'd get like this!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2002)

Just wanted to pop by and say HOWDY!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I warned you you'd get like this!



Yes you did.  But at least I'm only "commenting" on the grapes!!

I'm actually doing really good today and you know what?  After two and a half weeks, I'm not really craving or wanting sweets as much as I used to.  Funny....


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm not surprised.  Carbs in general and especially sugar have an addicting effect.  This is where a "craving" comes in.  It is because of the insulin spike.  After your insulin levels return to normal your body wants that spike again....


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2002)

Heya Fitgirl!!  Thats great your not craving any sweets!  
My grapes were yummy..thanks..I only put like 10 little ones in my lunch..& I wanted more! 

Dvlmn..on the back of my big chicken bag I buy it says the ounces..and all that stuff per chicken breast...don't have time to weigh it. I just go by the bag! 

Howdy Butterfly!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Dvlmn..on the back of my big chicken bag I buy it says the ounces..and all that stuff per chicken breast...don't have time to weigh it. I just go by the bag!



cool, that's exactly what I was hoping to hear.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm so happy right now!!
Let me break down my last two days at home for you.   
Not only did we find out that we have a leak -- underground at that.  But right in the middle of trying to sell our home.  There was one point where the buyer was going to back out, now he's not.
We've had a plumber out there.  We've had the City out there and replaced the meter.  Today my hubby met a Leak & Line Locator at the house, found the leak, it's in the yard.....WOO HOO
Not under the slab, which is good for us and the buyers.  And it is really close to the meter.   I'd say within a foot of being the City's problem.

Oh well....it is being fixed right now and we are moving forward.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 11, 2002)

Excellent!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 11, 2002)

contrats FG   awesome news.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 11, 2002)

About to go home....you guys have a wonderful afternoon.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2002)

Awesome news honey about the house! You guys are sooo lucky it was not under the slab! YEAH!!!

Have a great night!!!!  
 ~ and check your PM~~


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2002)

*06/12/02*

Hey all --
Today's workout was triceps and cardio.  
Rope Extensions --
50lb -- 6x (2sets)
65lb -- 3x
55lb -- 4x

Overhead Extensions --
15lb -- 10x
20lb -- 8x (2 sets)

Bench Dips --
15x
18x

Kickbacks --
10lb -- 10x each arm

Cardio --
35 minutes on treadmill.  Walking lunges with high incline, brisk pace.  Then run 4 min. on 5.4 speed and 1.5 incline.

I feel really good this morning and I'm actually loving the fact that I did an extra 15minutes on the treadmill this morning and even though it was intense, it felt so good.



7:30 -- coffee, 1 carton egg beaters.  (no turkey, I forgot to bring it this morning..


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2002)

Good Morning Fitgirl! I bet that did feel good to do all that cardio this morning!! 
I slept in~ Not On purpose..oh well! 
Have a great day!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 12, 2002)

WOW Fitgirl! Just read the last pages of your journal and YOU'RE DOING GREAT!! How do you like the low-carbing?? I'm doing pretty low, but now that low, carbing, and I feel good about it.. I don't even think about having rice, pasta or potatoes with my meat anymore!
Anyways, keep it up hon and your boyfriend (or is that hubby?) will get mad (from the comment "ENOUGH" he made!  )!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2002)

Aw....thanx NG.    I really appreciate that.   I like the low carbing actually.   I think the first day of low and high carb, I was feening!!  I could not believe how much those carbs really made a difference.   The old, "you never know what you've got till it's gone." -- Thank you Cinderella

But now that I'm almost three weeks into it, as long as I can have some chicken or tuna or something handy, I'm cool.  
I think I'm actually going to take the pix later this week or this weekend, I just can not get the time in the evenings to do it with the house selling and everything....


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2002)

oops...Nikegirl..she forgot to tell u that it was her HUBBY that said that...Fitgirls married!! 

You are doing great Fitgirl!!! WE ARE ALL SOOOO PROUD OF YOU!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2002)

Y'all are all too wonderfull!!!   Oops -- I did forget.....yep, happily married for 15 months.   
Awww newlyweds -- gotta love us!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2002)

your too cute fitgirl!

Whats for lunch today?
Hey check out musclemedia.com... 
My bosses wife is on the cover of the magazine this month..its the swimsuit edition..shes So Lucky!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 12, 2002)

hey fg, i think your just tryin to hold out on us guys with your not taking pix.  j/k


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2002)

That's way cool about your bosses wife.....how'd she get that gig?
Yep, she sure is lucky!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> hey fg, i think your just tryin to hold out on us guys with your not taking pix.  j/k




I'm not holding out on you babe.   I just have so many things going on when I get home -- laundry, then cook, then clean, then service, then get bag ready for gym the next morning.  By that time, it's 10:30...closer to 11:00 -- and I get up at 4:30 to workout.

I swear....I'm never selling another house!!!  Once we move into this one - we're staying put for a while.

I'll get something soon though.   I promise.   I'll see if JoAnn will bring her camera to the gym in the morning and take a couple for me.   I'm most proud of my triceps and the upper portion of my abs.   No visible six pack yet, but you can definitely see the makings of them and I'm much slimmer now.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 12, 2002)

kick a$$ there fg  

i get up at 4:30 to, but I'm pretty much a zombie that whole time.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2002)

YEAH FG!!! I bet you are much slimmer!!!    
WHAT AN AWESOME FEELING!
I know you are super busy..specially w/ the service stuff... sooo just take your time darlin' on the pictures! 

ya... My bosses wife is really lucky!  Shes been in the fitness industry for a long time.... and won Miss Hawianan tropics 2000!~ And a Ms. Fitness comp. in Houston, and many others. Shes a personal trainer here in houston. Shes also Ms. Metrx -- I think 2001. AND MANY MANY other things!
When I am ready to model for fitness... I Know who to talk to!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2002)

Ha....I was wondering if anyone would catch the "service" stuff!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2002)

OF COURSE I DID!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2002)

FITGIRL~~ guess what guess what!!??!! Dr. just called and said I DO NOT have Endometriosis!! YEAH!!!  And that I'm not anemic!!
COOL HUH!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2002)

WOO HOO!!!!
   

WOOOO HOOOO!!   I'm so excited for you.   What now, what's the next step?  C'mon....spill it.  What about the cycts?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> FITGIRL~~ guess what guess what!!??!! Dr. just called and said I DO NOT have Endometriosis!! YEAH!!!  And that I'm not anemic!!
> COOL HUH!



wohohooo Congrats, I know worried you were.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2002)

I don't know yet!!
THANKS GUYS!!


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey FitGirl - I've been reading your journal with interest, as I'm looking for a plan to follow. Like you, I'd like to really hit it hard for a certain period of time, and this is week one of a new 8-week plan for me, though I'm still tinkering with what I'll do nutrition-wise. Just wondering, do the high-carb days set off any carb cravings for you? 

Can't wait to see your results! Thanks for keeping such a detailed journal...


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 12, 2002)

Good question GG -- they don't for me; to the contrary they get me through the nnocarb days mentally -- you fitgirl?  It should not set off any cravings because even on the high carb days on this program you are sticking to "clean" carbs that are low on th glycemic index -- in other words, they DO NOT cause an insulin spike.  Insulin spikes (and the subsequent drop in blood sugar) are typically what sets off cravings.

And yeah, FG you are doing AWESOME, can't wait to see the improvements.

P -- I am glad to hear everything is okay!  Also, I don't this your bosses wife is the lucky one -- I looked at the cover and in my opinion YOUR BOSS is the lucky one!


----------



## lina (Jun 12, 2002)

Hi FG,

Now I have to ask...what's the "service" stuff ya talkin' bout?  No pix yet huh? We'll wait till the morning I guess!  When is your 'deadline' or don't you have one...going with the flow?

I have been lo-carbin for a few days, not as low as you, and this is my 3rd day...and I can't wait for tomorrow...my high carb day!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 12, 2002)

I think she means servicing her husband, but I am sure that also includes her getting "serviced" as well.


----------



## lina (Jun 12, 2002)

OMG  I'm too naive!!! 

Thanx TP for the clarification! 

FG you are HILARIOUS!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 12, 2002)

(I hope I was right!)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah TP...you were right.   It's my patriotic duty.....LOL

GG -- they don't set off any cravings for me either.   I think I'm feeling just like TP is, they are a way for me to get through the no carb days.   If you can be really dedicated to a diet plan, this is one to try!  I'm loving it and the results.
Today is a low carb day for me and I'm so excited.    I was making my eggs this morning and it dawned on me that it was a low carb day and I did the fist pump thing and was so close to shouting "YES".....but then I caught myself and said, "Ooops...someone got a little too excited."  

Lina....yes, I have new pics.  They were taken just this morning.  I'll get those up as soon as I start my entry for the day.  I'm kinda really excited about it and even more motivated now!!

TP --     You Are A God!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2002)

*06/13/02*

4:30 -- woke up, took supps, got dressed, went to gym.
Leg Day Today

Squats:
No # -- 12x
50# -- 10x
100# -- 8x
150# -- 6x

Ham Curls:
30# -- 12x
40# -- 10x
50# -- 8x
60# -- 6x

Calf (Rotator Machine):
30# -- 12x
40# -- 10x
50# -- 8x

Walking Lunges on Treadmill
1 min -- 1.5 speed -- 4.0 incline
1 min -- 1.5 speed -- 12.0 incline

20 minutes at 4.0 speed and no incline

***Great workout*** 

7:00 -- black coffee, two egg whites, 1 whole egg, turkey, green bell pepper scrambled together
11:30 -- 1/2 left over chicken from the other night and 1/2 left over tilapia from last night with 1/2 sweet potato and water.  

Okay....I don't know if I can get all of these pics in this thread or not...probably not.   So, I'll have to attach them one at a time.
These were taken this morning.
Can someone please tell me how to do one of those collage thingies???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2002)

Okay...I forgot to tell you that JoAnn snapped that right when I blinked....LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2002)

*NEXT*

This is back.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2002)

*NEXT*

This is side w/ tricep


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh Gawd....my hair looks like hell!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2002)

*NEXT*

side 2


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2002)

*LAST ONE*

Another side shot


----------



## kuso (Jun 13, 2002)

Now this is a kodak moments 

You are looking great FitBabe 

Thighs, tri`s....and well, bust are all looking great 

You`ve definitly hardened up a lot 

Great progress


----------



## craig777 (Jun 13, 2002)

OMG, I love your legs. They look so nice. I love your butt too.  

You are really looking good girl. 

Now I don't want you to think that I only come in here to drool over your pics. I read almost every post waiting for pics to drool over. 

Just kidding, keep it up Fitbabe.   

P.S. I won't mention that your chest area looks really nice also.


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey Fitgirl, you look great! I think TP may have another convert in me, though I was thinking of doing a cycle of 2 days no carb, 1 day medium, 1 day high, then 1, 1, 1 so that I could plan out a week that way. Can I ask you if you count calories at all?

Awesome results so far - great dedication!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't count calories at all.   I couldn't even begin to estimate what it totals.  Thanks for the compliment though.   This week I did Monday and Tuesday no Carb, Wed. was low carb and today, I'm doing another low carb.  Tomorrow I'll do high carb.  Then next week, I'll be back to 1,1,1 and then start over.

Thanks Craig and Kuso....you guys are too kind!!


----------



## lina (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey girlie,

You are looking awesome and doing fantastic!!!  What great progress, in your tummy, arms, legs!!! Great inspiration!! I definitely believe in taking progress pics even if it were for yourself, it's a great motivator to see how far you've come!  

Have you tried using Fitday to see how your macros come out? It takes a lil' to get used to but once you get the hang of it, it's easy!!!

  Keep up the good work!!! Wohooo!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh yeah...I used to use Fitday all the time.   It just got too time consuming to post my journal here and there too.
Thanx for the thumbs up.  I really appreciate it.   I still have quite a ways to go, but I'm working on it -- HARD and the better I do, the better I wanna do, ya know?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 13, 2002)

WOW Fitgirl! you look so great!!  How much weight have you losy, it looks like it's a lot! Those legs are looking darn hot girlie!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2002)

Weight?  Well, I was at 115 two and a half weeks ago when I started the program and now I'm at 110.5.   So -- for me, it's really quite substantial.    I AM only 4'10", so *ANY* extra weight is very, very noticable on me.  
Oh duh....I really should've taken a pic of my quads.  Maybe tomorrow.   When flexed, you can really start to see the definition.
Thanks NG -- oh hey, BTW -- wanna switch backs with me?  LOL....I need yours.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 13, 2002)

Great job babe!  You are doing terrific!  I can really see the definition especially in your tris and hamstrings, looking great!

But um, the fist pump b/c its a low carb day???  I DID warn you!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by GardeningGrrl *_
> Hey Fitgirl, you look great! I think TP may have another convert in me, though I was thinking of doing a cycle of 2 days no carb, 1 day medium, 1 day high, then 1, 1, 1 so that I could plan out a week that way. Can I ask you if you count calories at all?



GG, the point is you don't really need to count calories.  The three day cycle is the way I originally designed the program for each of my shows.  But it certainly can be modified.  If you check out my journal you will see that I am doing a variation (with excellent success) right now so that my days each week are planned out.

Once you get into it the biggest "problem" on this diet is making sure you eat enough of the good carbs on high carb day.  Sometimes you are doing so well that you figure you might lose more if you keep them low.  That's a no-no because the higher carbs keeps the metabolism revved and prevents muscle catabolism.  If you are going to try this I'd make sure you read ALL of the "rules" here and as posted in my journal.

Keep it up fitbabe!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> TP --     You Are A God!!!




If you say so.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2002)

Very good info TP.   GG, I believe the modification thing is pretty much based on your preferences.  I have noticed over the past week that doing a two-day no carb, one day low and one day high works really well for me.   I think once I'm done with tomorrow's high carb day.  I may keep it like that.  

BUT....doing four-day no carb just because you "over did it" on a weekend isn't a good idea either.   It toally throws you off and makes you feel bad.   Or at least it did for me.  TP?   I totally need to stick with the program for it to work best for me.   Look here, the progress I've made was made in two and half weeks.  I'm excited about what my pics will show in three weeks when I'm at the end of my program.   BTW -- no more pics until then guys.  Sorry Craig...no more drooling for you bud.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 13, 2002)

Awesome job babe! Your legs are looking really tiny!  (Not puny tiny, toned tiny!)


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

Good Morning Fitgirl!! WOW YOU LOOK GREAT!! I can see a line on your tummy coming!! YEAH! And your legs look really great too..Everything looks great! I can tell you have lost weight. Girl, I didn't even need to go back and compare with the other pics...I could tell right away the difference in your body!!!  AWESOME JOB!! And keep it up!!


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks for the input, FG and TP! I'll, umm, stop asking my annoying questions now. I actually did read the "rules" here pretty closely (page 31!), but I'll have to take a closer look at your journal, TP - didn't get through the whole thing. Though it IS equally fascinating! 

FG, you rock! Looking hot already.......

(Oh, by the way, TP, where did you learn to read minds? Cause of course my all-or-nothing mind was already contemplating not going all out on the high-carb days, even though of course they'd be good carbs. Bad, GG, bad!  )


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2002)

GG, your questions aren't annoying!!!   Get Out!
Uh....my journal has gotten quite long hasn't it?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah, feel free to ask away, I just didn't want you to think that I was saying high carb days meant ANY type of carbs!  This IS a strict, but effective diet.

And, well, I have always been pretty good at ready minds!  I think a while back I laid out all the principles this diet is based on and while I am sure certain tweeks could improve it, unless you really know what your doing certain changes could significantly hamper results (as with any diet).


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks guys, you're the best! And thanks for being so patient with my questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I appreciate it!

And TP, my problem is that I tweak way too much, instead of giving a program a chance to work. I get impatient and for some reason think I can "improve" upon it, which of course just screws thing up. So other than the one modification I mentioned, I'd stick to your plan and that's it! Will definitely check out your journal thought to see what you're doing as well.....


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2002)

FG ~ You are looking MUCH leaner and not just in one or two places but overall... great job


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 13, 2002)

OMG!!  Everytime I see new pics of you FG, you drive me more crazy!!  LOOKING FABULOUS!!  Keep up the good work!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 13, 2002)

Looking totally awesome FG.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh my gosh..you guys are making me turn 100 shades of red here.....stooooppp it!!!
Thanx so much RoCk....you are too sweet.

Butterfly...what is up w/ the new av?  Kinda freaky though...but I like!!!!  You been doing okay babe?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

HEY honey!! Dosen't all that make u feel just totally special!! 
Its the truth!! you look wonderful!
whatcha doing up there??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm watching the skys turn black and the wind pick up and the rain come in.    Weather is getting bad here....what about down there?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

oh my gosh girl.. that does sound bad..and freaky!! Its sunny here!!
BUT I bet we get that too!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey FG 

I've been doin ok, thanks for asking!

Can't get rid of these itchies though


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

dang girlie, you still got the itchies???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2002)

Ooooohhhhhh itchies.   Have you tried Calamine or are they elsewhere???


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

LoL!! Calamine does work really well!! 

FITGIRL Please keep the rain in Dallas.. I really wanna go rollerblading!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> nuts.  N-V-T-S nuts




BTW, did NOONE get this?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

HuH??

I don't get it??


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 13, 2002)

someone must!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah...neither do I.....

What?  When in Rome?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 13, 2002)

Close.  Someone MUST get the reference.  Anyone?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2002)

N-V-T-S......Okay, now I'm baffled.

Envy....T-S...envytious.....envy T's......


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

hmmmmmmmmmm?  (this blondes mind is working hard)

Like is it: Envious??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2002)

I thought that too P....but then where does the T fit in?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 13, 2002)

Way off, its a movie reference, a GREAT movie.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

I know.... girl.. I AM SOO LOST!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

WHAT??


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

CHECK THIS OUT~ I have never been at the top!!  Kinda lame though..means I am REALLY BORED!!

Top 10 Posters - Last 24 Hours 
Princess 45 
kuso 40 
Pitboss 40 
butterfly 37 
Twin Peak 34 
Sosunni 31 
TJohn 29 
Craft 27 
Fitgirl70 26 
w8lifter 25


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 13, 2002)

I have been making a lot of these lists lately, I better stop or Miss L might say something!!!  (c'mon I haven't heard from you in a while!)


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

haha really, its kinda cool though in a way!

** tap** tap** MISS LEDIX** tap** where are U?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2002)

apparently we don't see that many "great" movies Stacey....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2002)

woo hoo.....I'm on top of W8, now that's a first!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 13, 2002)

apparently not!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

I guess not Tammy!! I don't get out much.. Try to stay undercover when Matt gets home!! LMAO!

 ya know..service.. haha!!

Hey cool look at u on TOP of W8


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2002)

Okay great movies -- let's go down the line (not in any particular order, mind you)

Caddyshack
Revenge of the Nerds
Frankenstein (Gene Wilder)
Planes, Trains, and Automobiles
Pleasantville......

Am I at least warm?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

ya your warm!!!

I Like almost all of them.. but have never seen Caddyshack!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

what about Dirty Dancing??!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> what about Dirty Dancing??!!



Oh please....

And yes Fi you are in the right Genre...c'mon one of the guys have to know.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

oh shush.. I LOVE That movie!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 13, 2002)

Fair enough....but no WAY is it a great movie!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 13, 2002)

> I have been making a lot of these lists lately, I better stop or Miss L might say something!!!  (c'mon I haven't heard from you in a while!)





> ** tap** tap** MISS LEDIX** tap** where are U?



LOL! You guys are too funny! I am here, lurking around. Been very busy at work (and no TP, I'm not just sayiing that) so I check in when I can, but not really posting much at all. I'm home now, catching up on things before LeDix starts getting too antsy about going outside.

And I have no idea what movie TP is referencing...


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

okay okay!! Fine...

~ walks away pouting~


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

FINALLY!
HI MISS LEDIX!!
You better take your pooch out before he pees on your foot!!

thats what happens to me w/ my puppy..well not on my foot..but close enough!! GEEZ!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2002)

Caddyshack...*OK*
Revenge of the Nerds...*loved it buthten again I'm a big nerd myself*
Frankenstein (Gene Wilder)...*OK*
Planes, Trains, and Automobiles...*Funny*
Pleasantville......*Like it*


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2002)

Bring a sexy top to the gym tomorrow and get your g/f to take a couple of boobie shots for this...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8138

Everyone that posts is a winner


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2002)

Hi FG !!!!

Just stopped in to say 'good morning'!!!

Did you take those pix this morning?  You are petite gal like me!!!  Another one for the petite club!

Have a good one!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey lina...thanx for stopping by.   No, I didn't take that quad pic this morning -- is that the one you're talking about or are you talking about Butterfly's invitation pic?  Well, neither one.   did you?

How tall are you....or aren't you?  
_ don't you love that you can make jokes about how short you are?  I do _


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm 5'2"!!! 

Jokes about short people? Don't know any... let's hear 'm!!! 

I wuz talkin' bout the bewbie pics!!!!  I must say you are BLESSED!!! *jealous look* from Lina


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2002)

HOney -- I paid for my blessings....   

And I absolutely love them.   I couldn't be happier.  I might take a bewbie pic.   I gotta see what the deadline is.   Is there one, do you know?


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2002)

No I don't think there is a deadline, but you may have to ask Butterfly.

So you did, huh? I've been thinking bout having one done but not really sure if I have the nerve...  Also, I heard that you have to "maintain" them every 5-10 years??? well, you should take those bewbie pix!!! You have 'm so flaunt 'm!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> I've been thinking bout having one done but not really sure if I have the nerve...



DOn`t want to point out the obvious here, but having just one done would look a little strange I think


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

I have never heard that you have to maintain them! If you get the right doctor you should be fine for a long time Lina!! 
GO FOR IT!!
I love MINE, FITGIRL LOVES HER.. and BY GOD we KNOW OUR husbands Are HAPPY FELLAS!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

Morning Fitgirl..how are u today????  whatcha got going on this weekend darling????


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> DOn`t want to point out the obvious here, but having just one done would look a little strange I think



one boob job! K??? Better???


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I have never heard that you have to maintain them! If you get the right doctor you should be fine for a long time Lina!!
> GO FOR IT!!
> I love MINE, FITGIRL LOVES HER.. and BY GOD we KNOW OUR husbands Are HAPPY FELLAS!!



Glad to know you all are happy!!!

Will have to do some more research...

thanks for the info!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2002)

I've heard many more who are happy than those who aren't.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm great P....how are you honey?
I don't know what all is on the agenda for this weekend.   I'm sure not a lot.   I'd like to rest a little bit.  I know I'm going to the gym on Sunday, but that's about it for me.   What about you?

Lina, we are both definitely happy with ours.   I know my hubby is more than happy with them.   He can't keep his hands off of them.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2002)

Oh ... hello Princess!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 14, 2002)

What is the peer bobbie pressure?!?!?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey Fitgirl!
I don't know what all we are doing either! My hubby is off all weekend..FINALLY!! Soooo I want to spend a lot of time with him, I have seen him for a total of 2 hours all TOGETHER this week! 
Maybe less? HMM?
Hope you have fun relaxing and at the gym girlie!!


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2002)

TP, no I've been giving it some thought on and off for the past 2 years and sometimes joke with my hubby about it.  But since P said she had hers done I wanted some more testimonials from those who had it done... I've always told my hubby that I'll get them for my 40th birthday as a present to myself (and him ) but I can't make up my mind...

But there is always bewbie pressure around,... from the media, at the gym, ads, etc.  I would definitely do it if I was thinking about competing in the future cauz I think it makes a difference....


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> But there is always bewbie pressure around,... from the media, at the gym, ads, etc.  I would definitely do it if I was thinking about competing in the future cauz I think it makes a difference....



Really?  My personal opinion if you are competing is don't, or if you do don't add much.  Its sorta weird to see a woman at 5-6% BF with the large boobs!  They don't look like they belong!!  Just my opinion!

Now on Fit and P --


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

awwwwwwwwww sooo sweet!!!
It just depends on the girl I think!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 14, 2002)

Fitgirl,

i am not here to ask about your Bewbs- believe it or not, I want to say "hi" and ask you what year is your car in the Avatar?

Are you a fit motorhead?

Tom


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

Fitgirl..whatcha eating today?? Did you workout this morning??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2002)

Oh...hey guys.   Sorry, been kinda just lurking today.  

TGK, the car is a '70 Dodge Challenger RT.   Saawweeeetttt!!   Original Plum Crazy color, Convertible.   My baby.  We take it to car show all the time and win most of the time.   We at least always bring home a trophy for class winner.  

here's more pics if you wanna see:

http://photos.yahoo.com/bhgirl70

P -- I did not go to the gym this morning.   I woke up with such a headache at 4:30 and felt like I'd been run over by a train, so I slept in.  Eating pretty good today -- High carb day.  But still lots of protein and water.  Haven't worn the jeans I have on in about three weeks and this morning, I slipped them on with no problem whatsoever.   I am a happy girl, but getting kinda hungry, so I'm sure I need to go grab some grub.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

Heya Fitgirl!! I know I Have been lurking a lot today.. and faxing crap and chasing these loans!! CRAZY day!!  But I finally have a little time to really Play.. 
Anywhoo.. cool.. high carb day.. thats a good idea having that on a friday..soo you don't have to think as much! 
YEAH ABOUT THE JEANS~~Thats Soooo awesome! I am a HAPPY FRIEND READING IT!  Good job sista!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Haven't worn the jeans I have on in about three weeks and this morning, I slipped them on with no problem whatsoever.   I am a happy girl


Isn't that just the best feeling!!!!

Way to go


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2002)

IT IS JUST THE BEST FEELING.    

Butterfly, your av is really scaring me.    I'm cryin' over here....LOL


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

I know.. I get freaked out by it everytime I see it..
its giving me nitemares at night Ann, could u please put fades bootie up or something?? HA!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I know.. I get freaked out by it everytime I see it..
> its giving me nitemares at night Ann, could u please put fades bootie up or something?? HA!


Oh all right... will this one do???  At least for the weekend anyway!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

Just be glad I didn't use this one...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=105078


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

YES!! Thank a bunch dear!!   

I am very glad u didn't use that other one..man I had to click that crap off my screen fast!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

LMAO...


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

Fitgirl..where did u go honey??
Well...I hope you have a great weekend sweetiepie!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

Haven't seen any of that rain you mentioned yesterday... what'd ya go and hog it all or something...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Haven't worn the jeans I have on in about three weeks and this morning, I slipped them on with no problem whatsoever.   I am a happy girl, but getting kinda hungry, so I'm sure I need to go grab some grub.




  Way to go FG! That is awesome to hear. I know I haven't read everything in here lately, but haven't you woke up with a headache or otherwise not feeling well several times since starting this new eating plan? Just worried about you!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 14, 2002)

Yeah, I think she has.  Did you get them before?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2002)

*06/15/02*

Hey guys....just sitting her working on some stuff this afternoon.

Thanks for worrying about me MissL and TP.   I have gotten headaches like this all my life -- pretty much.   As long as I can remember at least.   It's allergy/sinus headaches.   That's why I'm taking allergy shots now.   Especially when the weather changes suddenly, they get really bad.   Like, I think it was Wed. or Thurs., when that storm moved in.   It was awful.

I don't think it has anything to do with the diet.

I hope every one is having a great weekend.  NO workout for me this morning.   My little one had to be at his T-Ball game at 8:30 this morning and it was over an hour away.   We had to get up and leave at 7:30, but that's okay.   I'm going to the gym in the morning.  Diet is going okay today.   It is a no carb day, but I haven't been all that hungry lately.   
I had eggs and turkey when we got back.   Haven't eaten anything yet for this afternoon though.   Will soon, I'm starting to get a little hungry.   I think I'm going to go hard boil some eggs.

Talk to you guys later.   Thanks  again for worrying.  You guys are so wonderful.   That's one of the things that makes me really glad to be on IM.   Everyone is like one big, happy family.

XOXO
FG


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 17, 2002)

*06/17/02*

Hey Peeps!!  How is everyone this fine Monday morning?
Can you tell I'm in a really good mood????

I woke up about 10 minutes late this morning, but I got up, got dressed, and went to the gym this morning.   
Since I was short on time -- I only did stretching, cardio and abs.  Oh yeah, I did some low back extensions too.

45 minutes cardio and then low back ext. and then abs.
7:30 -- black coffee and eggs.




Here's something very interesting TP.   About the past three days or so, I haven't been hungry at all.   What is going on?  I make myself eat because I know I need to to keep my metabolism up.   But I never finish any of my meals because I get full too quickly.  On Friday, I found myself not even having my mid-afternoon meal.  I just wasn't hungry and could not make myself eat.

Anyway, all is good.  I think I might have to get rid of the skirt I'm wearing today.   It is too loose and keeps twisting on me.   
WOO HOO   So I say again -- TP, you are a God!!


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2002)

Sounds like you are having an awesome day already with the skirt! Great feeling, eh, when things feel loose? 

Good idea to just keep eating when not hungry.  I have to force myself often to do that too, and last night was another one too.  I hadn't had all my meals right before bed time because we were so busy all day, so at 11pm I went ahead and ate my snack anyway eventhough I didn't feel like it.


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey Fitgirl, congrats on the skirt!! Your success has inspired me - I've decided to give the carb-cycling plan a try, see how it works for me. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Great feeling, eh, when things feel loose?


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2002)

GG, time to start ANOTHER journal girlie  !!!!! How are you today? Any new blooms lately? It rained all weekend here, blech, bad for us, good for the grass! Noticed that I didn't say 'garden' 

kuso, having problems this morning?  I know, I know... I shouldn't use words like "loose", "runs", "letting go", when you are around!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by GardeningGrrl *_
> Hey Fitgirl, congrats on the skirt!! Your success has inspired me - I've decided to give the carb-cycling plan a try, see how it works for me. Keep up the good work!!




Hey, you'll have to let me know how you like it and how it works for you.    I'm going to have to follow your journal now!!

I'm so glad I could inspire you.  Are you starting today?  Just a word of wisdom, I firmly believe you should start out with two days of no carb and then a low carb day and then a high carb day.   That will take you through four days and also kick start your metabolism.  (info. courtesy of TP)

Okay, going to check out your journal now.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey......I didn't see a journal for you GG.   Don't you have one?  Oh baby, you're going to have to start one.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 17, 2002)

Nice job! 

Glad to hear the headaches are unrelated to the diet (thought so), but am unhappy to hear you get them so much!

The lack of hunger could be do to any number of things.  You are doing the right thing, as Lina noted.  If it persists I rather you cut back at each meal but DO NOT skip a meal, if possible.  First, you will crash your metabolism -- as you noted.  But equally as important is that you will the BECOME HUNGRY.  And when you are hungry you are MUCH more likely to cheat.  Also, when you are hungry your blood sugar drops and your body craves carbs (since they will cause an insulin spike and "satisfy" you body quicker).  So you don't want to go there!  Keep it up!

And good luck GG.  Keep us posted and let me know if you do start a journal!  And feel free to ask questions if something is unclear or confusing.  For it to be really effective you need to be super strict (read that no cheats) for at least six weeks, depending on your goals.  Than it can be modified to maintain or whatever depending on your goals.  Good luck!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2002)

Good Morning fitgirl!! Glad to hear your morning is going so great! Thats awesome about the skirt..I love that feeling!!!
Have a great day sweetie!


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey Fitgirl, I know, I really should start a journal! I started my plan yesterday (officially, though I was pretty low-carb last week), and got off to a banner start by being less than strict while at my folks' for Father's Day dinner. Oh, nothing major, I had half an ear of corn and a small amount of asparagus, but it was supposed to be a no-carb day. Anyway, I'm doing as you said, 2 no-carb days, then low-carb, then high-carb. Then the 3-day cycle. Like I said, you've really inspired me!!

And TP, thanks for all the info you've already provided! I hear you on the no-cheat thing.....the good thing is that after last week of low-carbs, my cravings for carbs and other assorted crap have gone away....whew.... 

Hi Lina! Since I'm starting to wonder if the other site with my journal will ever be back, i really SHOULD start a new journal!!  My flowers are looking bee-yu-ti-ful  , and I let loose some ladybugs yesterday to keep the mean bugs away. I know, I'm a nut! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Okay, I'm done hijacking your journal now, FG.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey no prob, just make sure you don't come guns 'a blazin'!!

Now go start your own journal.    I wanna see it by days end, do you hear me?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2002)

FG~ Your too funny chickie!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 17, 2002)

FG-
I thought that was a '70! What a beautiful car! Have you guys ever seen the movie Vanishing Point? It featured a White '70 very similar to your purple beauty there.

Personally, i am partial to the Mustang Boss 302 or 429, however, that Challenger's lines are striking! American Muscle at its finest............


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 18, 2002)

*06/18/02*

Hey everyone....TP, Kuso, Princess, Butterfly, Fade, NG, GG, too many of you.....but I love each and every one of you.

Good workout this morning.   Shoulders and Back today
Okay, here's the workout (I have a moment to fill in some holes.)
Seated Row:
20# -- 10x
40# -- 8x
60# -- 6x

Close Grip Lat Pull Downs:
40# -- 10x
55# -- 7x
55# -- 5x

Bent Over _calm down fellas_ One-Arm Row:
15# -- 10x/each arm/2 sets

Shoulder Press:
15# -- 10x
20# -- 8x
20# -- 5x

Upright rows:
15# -- 6x/2 sets

25 minutes cardio with walking lunges at high incline
2 minutes at 7.0 incline, 1.5 speed
1 minute at 11.0 incline, 1.5 speed
1 minute at 13.0 incline, 1.5 speed

Rest of time walking at 3.9 speed, 4.0 incline.



7:30 -- coffee, eggs and turkey
9:45 -- more turkey and water
11:30 -- large piece of grilled chicken breast and the other half of my friend's that she didn't eat.  Two large glasses of water with lemon

_ps -- no carb day today_


NOTE TO SELF:  I have been significantly impressed with my progress.   My increased strength and endurance is my motivator.   The inches lost doesn't hurt either....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> FG-
> Personally, i am partial to the Mustang Boss 302 or 429, however, that Challenger's lines are striking! American Muscle at its finest............




You are such a Connoisseur!!!
Thanks.    I've never seen that movie you referenced, but I'm sure my hubby has.   I love that car!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

You know what I found the other day.......an original ( so the dude says ) MACH 1 Stang.....rusting away, without windows, getting rain inside   I can`t beleive the dude doesn`t even want to fix it up....he says he`s just gonna let it rot


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh dude....buy it!!!

"let it rot"?


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

He doesn`t even want to sell it!!!! WTF?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!    

Oh yeah, sorry Fitbabe....Hi  How ya doin today ?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm Fantastamundo.....


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

Great 

I gotta go....back in 1 hour.

Time to watch "The Practice"


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2002)

Us lawyers keep you THAT rivited?!?!?!

Morning Fitbabe and the gang!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Us lawyers keep you THAT rivited?!?!?!



I'll say ~~~~

Mornin'!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Here's a BOSS '70 for you guys.....


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Here's a Regular '70....
I can't imagine one of these rusting away......


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

Heya Fitgirl! Good afternoon sweetie!!! Hows your morning going? I'm busy here at work..but had to say hi to my friend! 
Hope you have a great day girlie!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi FG! Just popped in to say hi- No carb days are horrible aren't they?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 18, 2002)

I've been kinda busy too Princess.....glad you popped in.  Hope you're having a good day........Make That Money Girl!!!

Leslie.....you popped in!!!  Great.   You know what, I actually kinda like my no carb days.  It is starting to give me that kinda clean feeling.   Don't ask what that means -- I don't even know...LOL
It just does.
Hope you're having a good day too.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 18, 2002)

Okay....my workout is posted now and I've updated food for the day.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

HEYA BABE!~ Great workout this morning! I know what ya mean about that "Clean feeling" ya get from no carb days.. I get that too.. even on a real low carb day..like today! 

Girl, I'm trying to make that money!! But I gotta watch out.. Matt said that hes just gonna go ahead and get his rocking chair out now and relax since I'm bringing in lots of dow finally!! That goober! Soo I gotta act like a ditz sometimes to him, so he don't do that!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 18, 2002)

Just tell him he can go ahead and bring out the rockin' chair as long as he is ready to rock the baby to sleep.....that should be just fine!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

HAHAHAHA!! NO KIDDING!! I think he would RUN FAST!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

very smooth comeback Fitgirl! LOL


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

She knows My hubby don't want ANY kids for AT least 2 years..blah, blah, blah, blah!! And I want one Now..or at least get pregnant in a couple of months!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> You know what, I actually kinda like my no carb days.  It is starting to give me that kinda clean feeling.   Don't ask what that means -- I don't even know...LOL
> It just does.



Totally know that feeling!  You feel lighter, thinner, more toned, generally just all around feeling of being "in shape".

But it still sux while you are doing it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 18, 2002)

As opposed to my hubby who can't *stop* talking about a baby.  

We both really want one but are smart....we're going to wait until the move is over before we schedule my surgery.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: 06/18/02*



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> NOTE TO SELF:  I have been significantly impressed with my progress.   My increased strength and endurance is my motivator.   The inches lost doesn't hurt either....



Nice job! This is what I like to hear!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> But it still sux while you are doing it!



I totally agree with that!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey TP, you like my new sig??


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> She knows My hubby don't want ANY kids for AT least 2 years..blah, blah, blah, blah!! And I want one Now..or at least get pregnant in a couple of months!



P, if you both aren't ready WAIT!  We waited 5 years and THANK GOD, imagine handling twins if you aren't ready????


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey TP, you like my new sig??



I like it anytime you mention ASS.  Ya know that'd be a good slogan for a personal training company!  Very creative.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

Thats funny our husbands are complete opposite on that baby subject. Thats a good idea to wait till after you guys are all moved in and cozy in your new home! 

I know TP~ Hes the one who wants to wait AT lEAST 2 yrs.. me ..just a couple of months.  I KNOW, I KNOW ~ You guys have all warned me already!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 18, 2002)

no fair all this baby talk and I don't even have a GF. 

but when the time is right you'll all have yours, in TP's case he has them. 

Hiya, work has turned to hell but finally got some time to stop in and say hi.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi DVLMN!!!!! Sorry work is hell..that stinks~ Cheer up..u know u have us chicks here to help u smile!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Cheer up..u know u have us chicks here to help u smile!!



**blushing** thanks.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

ANYTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2002)

*06/19/02*

Hey everyone....how are my peeps this morning?

No workout this morning.   I was packing until 10:30 last night and I'm tired.   I know hubby is working out after work, so I may go for a run or somthing like that too.

8:00 -- and no food yet, just coffee.   I wasn't hungry, I guess because I didn't work out.   I'm about to go in the kitchen though and make my eggs and turkey.
11:30 -- grilled chicken and a slice of tomato with water to drink.


Hope you're all having a good day.   More later
Fit


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Honey!! Packing is just sooo much fun huh~ yea right.. soo are u finding a lot of things that you haven't seen in a while? That always happens to me! 
When do you guys move in?
Have a great day sweetie!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 19, 2002)

Morning Fit!  Better get that ass in the gym!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

LoL!! Damn! he told you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
TP~ can't a girl rest??? She said shes going this afternoon..so I guess Maybe we Can let her off the hook!  MAYBE!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> LoL!! Damn! he told you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> TP~ can't a girl rest??? She said shes going this afternoon..so I guess Maybe we Can let her off the hook!  MAYBE!



Sure a day off now and again when the BODY needs it is a good thing, but I think I have read this too frequently of late!  

Fit -- this moving thing has got to go!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2002)

He's right....I need to get my ass in the gym.   I didn't go Saturday last week.   I have only been there Sunday, Monday and Tuesday.   

And I am going this afternoon though...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2002)

HOney.....I'd love to play Jeanie and blink my eyes and make this move happen on it's own.   Believe Me!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 19, 2002)

Afternoon will be fine -- just kick some butt!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2002)

Oh, you know I will!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 19, 2002)

Yeah quit being like me and staying up late working, and then skippign the gym. It's just not right I tell ya.  j/k

have a good workout this afternoon.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2002)

I really had good intentions of going this morning, but -- all that packing!!!

Ooops...gotta go post lunch


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey FG, I agree, packing sucks!!!! That's why I've decided I'm never moving again, no sirree. Especially after all the planting I just finished doing - forget it, they'll have to pry my cold dead fingers off my purple coneflowers before they can get me out of here....

Oops, small tangent there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Actually just wanted to pop in and say I LOVE your new sig. Is that a phrase just begging for a t-shirt or what????  

(It's a high-carb day for me today, so I'm a little hyper....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2002)

Yes, it is a phrase and yes it did beg for a t-shirt.....
the problem is, The Rock got to it before I did....
I just loved it so much, I stole it.

Don't tell him.   I'd hate to meet him in a dark alley......wait a minute --   _that might not be such a bad thing after all_

I'm glad you've got the energy.   I could fall asleep right here on my keyboard.    But then I'd have these little square shapes all over my fore-head....LOL


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

WAKE UP GIRLIE!!!   
Maybe you should pop a hydroxycut or something.. especially if ya wanna go to the gym later!!  I had to take my energy pill just now! I stayed up till 1:20am w/ Matt   and woke up at 6:15am! yucko (yawning with you)


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey, I ain't afraid of no ROCK! You want that phrase, it's yours! Just let me at him......oh wait, you had first dibs on him 

Did I mention I'm, umm, a little hyper?  Maybe the Hydroxycut wouldn't be such a bad idea.......the little squares on your forehead might not be that much of a winning look.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2002)

I'M OUT OF HYDROXYCUT   
I'M OUT OF EVERYTHING  

I'll get something when I get home.   I know hubby has some left.   I'll just have to steal one or two or four or eight from him.

I'm yawning too....we both need to wake up!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

oh damn! Your out! I am sorry honey!! Ya, steal some from your honey!! I won't tell him! 
I need to wake up too!! Crapola!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

I pm'd ya back girlie! 
Have a great night! 
& get some rest!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Yes, it is a phrase and yes it did beg for a t-shirt.....
> the problem is, The Rock got to it before I did....
> I just loved it so much, I stole it.
> ...



You know, I will meet you in a dark alley or anywhere anytime!!  LETS GO!! (trust me, it wont be a bad thing)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2002)

*06/20/02*

Woke up at 4:30, went to gym, 
Cardio 25 minutes on treadmill with walking lunges at high incline
15 minutes on Precore Cross Trainer

Abs -- regular crunches, reverse crunches, hip thrusts and straight legged crunches.

7:55 -- gotta go make my eggs, turkey and coffee.
9:00 -- my first bottle of water (aside from workout this morning)
12:00 -- YUMMY LUNCH!!   Sweet potato with diced chicken in it and water.    
OH, DID I MENTION IT IS A HIGH CARB DAY??  
2:30 -- 4 slices of turkey and 1/2 c. oatmeal -- what? I was hungry...
4:00 -- 1 c. Triple Echinacea with Kombucha Green Tea

going to dinner tonight with the family.   I promise to be on my best behavior!!


Hope everyone is okay today!


NOTE TO SELF:  Aren't you buying a new swimsuit today?  
Control....control.....control....


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Well you are an early riser! Morning FG!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2002)

hey leslie.....babe, I'm always an early riser.   My norm routine is to get up at 4:30 (if not sooner) and go to the gym.

How have you been lately?  Girl, I haven't been to anyone's journal lately...


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

4:30 barf: ......I usually haven`t gone to bed yet :grin;


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

Good Morning Sweetie!!! 
 AWESOME CARDIO this morning!!! 
Have a great day girlie!! ITS Pretty outside today...how about there??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2002)

It's beautiful.....going to be a high of 91 today if I recall correctly.

How are you today?  whatch'ya eatin'???  Bagel and PB???


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey FG70! All of your days start so early and you are always soo upbeat! I have trouble getting up at 6:30 a.m. My body loves sleep and it takes me a long time to wake up!

Any suggestion on countering that? Other than get up at 4:30 and youll be wide awake by 6:30???


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

HEY Girl!! I WISH I was Having a Bagel and PB! Ya know I am better w/ them now... I only buy a bagel on friday mornings!!! HEY THATS TOMORROW...awesome! I am eating 4 eggwhites, and 2 slices of turkey breast..  (got that from u) Its a LOW LOW carb day!  (I did thought have 1/2cup of fiber one DRY when I woke up while walking my dog this morning) 

Oh my gosh..I know it is HOT!! I wish I would be by a pool in about 2 hrs..talk about a major tangetting day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2002)

TGK -- you know it really only takes about 1 week for your body to get acclimated to getting up early?

I've been getting up that early for so long though, it's pretty much second nature to me now.    I usually wake up before my alarm clock goes off.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2002)

hey princess.....make sure that turkey isn't store bought deli slices stuff!!   I usually buy a small whole turkey breast, like Butterball or something and have the deli department slice it for me.   They'll do that you know?


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 20, 2002)

FG-

If you say so then I am going to try it. THe key is to get over 33 years of thinking "I can't get up early."

I will let you know how it goes....

Tom


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey Fit...sounds like you are off to a good start today!  You didn't say whether you went the gym yesterday afternoon though....

And go ahead and by that new swimsuit, after all the hard work you deserve, just make sure we get to see how it looks!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey FG~ Thats the same thing I do.. Pick a big turkey, and have the people in the deli slice it for me! Usually I get 2 lbs.. I have to go about twice a week and get it. I like it Fresh ~ YUM! 
Butterball is really good too!  I have tried the healthy choice one too.. But I really like the Sarah Lee kind!~

OHHH thats right TP.. FG did you go to the gym last night???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2002)

I did not go to the gym.   I went for a little run around my neighborhood.   Was good!!  Very exhilerating!!

TP -- I'll definitely let everyone see that new suit.   I'm getting bold and buying the Tonga bottoms.   You know the one that is a thong but has the tonga flaps that are detachable?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

Don't know it but I'd love to learn....


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

Gptta agree with D-cup....I wanna know what one is 

Hows it going FitBabe??


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey FG~ Wow Your getting brave sweets~ I don't think I will ever ever buy those.. I'm kinda modest! 

Oh~ I love going for Runs in my moms Neighborhood..it feels great..a lot better for me than running on a treadmill! I actually enjoy doing that!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

This is bad- cause i have no Idea what that is....Pls tell!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2002)

Hold on....let me see if I can find a pic.......


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hold on....let me see if I can find a pic.......



Now this is sounding better by the minute


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

DOWN BOY ~~ DOWN!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

Sorry....alcohol was getting the better of me. 

Where is Dvlmn.....I wanna drink WITH someone


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2002)

Grrrr Arrrgg, I have to look later.    If you wanna see though, you can go to:
venusswimwear.com
That's where I'm getting it from, just go through the fabrics and look for AquaMarine.   Then when you get to one, look for the view swatch button and see the tonga bottom.

I tried to do a save and copy pic, but it wouldn't let me do it.....


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

i WILL CHECK IT OUT- tonga bottom? ok


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2002)

actually, go here and then click on the third pic on top row

http://www.venusswimwear.com/fs_storefront.asp?pagegroup=dept


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2002)

arrrggg....forget that!!   once you get to that link, go through the fabrics to AquaMarine and then it's the third pic on top and then click on view coverage button under pic


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

DARn! It doesn't show the TONGA but I think I understand the concept- Pretty cute!


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

All I could see was a buch of hot chicks


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

I'll wait til you model it for us!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

CUTE CUTE CUTE!!! YOUR GONNA LOOK GREAT GIRL!!!  I LUV that magazine!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> Where is Dvlmn.....I wanna drink WITH someone



Sorry dude I'm workin and the bankers are here so can't drink for another 10 hrs 

Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

hey FG, get it, get it    You'll look awesome


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> 
> Sorry dude I'm workin and the bankers are here so can't drink for another 10 hrs
> ...




10hours....shyt...thats 11am here....I think I may have crashed by then 

Oh well.....have ta wait til next time


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

lol yeah since you get a long weekend.  and i'll probably be getting a 1 day weekend.


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

LOL.....I`ll try not to rub it in by logging on drunk every night


----------



## Jodi (Jun 20, 2002)

Hi Fitgirl - Thats where I get my bathing suits too.  They have the best suits.  Kinda pricey but definately worth it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2002)

Mochy...how's the quality of the suits?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 20, 2002)

THE BEST!  You can't beat it.  I have been buying suits from there for 4 years now and I love them!  You will like it.  Oh and I have a tonga too.  heehee.  Its fun!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2002)

Oh cool.....I can't wait to get it then.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> THE BEST!  You can't beat it.  I have been buying suits from there for 4 years now and I love them!  You will like it.  Oh and I have a tonga too.  heehee.  Its fun!



pictures, pictures, we need pictures as proof.  


please


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

Oh cool.. high carb day!! your lunch sounded yummy!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm gonna have to learn to like sweet potato's from the looks of it, if i'm gonna try this diet after the 4th.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

I don't like them either Dvlmn!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

thanks Princess, I'm glad somebody else feels my pain. heehheh


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

So have regular potatoes and oatmeal.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey TP, want to write me up a diet. I'll start after the weekend of the 4th of july. So you'd have plenty of time to think it up.  I'll be another challenge for ya. 

and awesome, regular potato's I can eat. Just thought there was some reason everybody around here only eats sweet potato's


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

Sweet potatoes are lower on the glycemic index than reg potatoes and therefore elicit a lesser insulin response, but reg potatoes are okay too.  Oatmeal is the better though.

What do you mean a "diet"?  I am happy to help but I have outlined a very good one here.  That is, if you are looking for a total "precontest" type routine.  If not, what are you looking for?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

Didn't you say this would would only reccomend for around 6 weeks max. that or maybe I just read it wrong. I was looking for something like this but for more like an 8-10 week cut cycle. But if you think this would be ok I'll go like what FG is doing. 

Basically I wanted to start the weekend after the 4th, and about the middle of september finish it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

oh yeah thanks for the explanation on the potato's. and hope the post before this made sense


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

No 6 weeks is not the max.  I used this diet to prepare for my two shows.  One was 12 weeks and the other was 15.  I wouldn't go for longer than that though, its too strict as a way of life.

I am using this diet with slight modification on the cycle, right now and am in week 10.  Check out my journal if you like titled "Ripped".  I finish just in time for the 4th!!!  And my vaca at the outerbanks, can't wait!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

cool dude, I'll give it a shot and keep ya up to date. and i'm sure i'll have plenty of questions. 

your vaca sounds sweet. have a great time.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

Thanks!  And ask away.  Fitbabe is getting good at answering them too.  I might deputize her soon!  PM me if you start a journal.  I'll be away when you start but I'll check in when I get back.  BTW, don't send me any bikini pics, kay?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2002)

Oh boy....me, a deputy?   Do I get the little star badge and the leather chaps?

Come to think of it..........that might be all I wear!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Oh boy....me, a deputy?   Do I get the little star badge and the leather chaps?
> 
> Come to think of it..........that might be all I wear!



ok your deputized **efg** 

and nah TP it'll be in my other journal. The Far beyond driven one. I'm going to keep that one as long as possible.  

But sounds good to me. gotta give this a shot. I'm gonna get my &&*(&& abs to show if it kills me. lol

and no worries on the bikini shots, FG is the one we want in a bikini, well that or leather chaps.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

Oh my gosh.. You started something now girl!!!

hows your day been? I AM SWAMPED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

hey FG did I tell ya I got second on that Fat Loss thing over at MM.com. 

I lost to Striking Cobra, but oh well, it was fun and I kicked some a$$.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2002)

I was swamped...but pretty calm now.    I was able to catch up on some stuff and finish my diet in my journal for today and now I'm just perusing the board....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

lol no she didn't princess, I mentioned trying it back a few, few, ok alot of pages. lmao

but hey FG is making big changes, and like I said I'm gonna see my abs if it kills me. lol 

FG is perusing, cool.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

If you send my a pci like that, you will be deputized!


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> hey FG did I tell ya I got second on that Fat Loss thing over at MM.com.
> 
> I lost to Striking Cobra, but oh well, it was fun and I kicked some a$$.



Congrats on the second place  You sure they just didn`t wanna give first to anyone that wasn`t admin


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

I remember that guy -- SC -- wasn't it his idea?  Gosh I haven't been there in so long!  And I wasn't there that long anyway....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> but hey FG is making big changes, and like I said I'm gonna see my abs if it kills me. lol




Don't let it kill you..... 
It isn't worth it if you're going about it all wrong.   Not that you are or will.   I just know I've seen and heard people say that and actually mean it and then go bulemic or anorexic.

Work your ass off -- dedication and adherance to a strict diet will do the rest!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> If you send my a pci like that, you will be deputized!





Okay.....you gotta wait until the suit comes in!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

You've got a deal!  But the deputy pic you mentioned didn't involve a suit?!?!?!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2002)

Well you gotta give me the chaps and the gold star first!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2002)

*06/21/02*

FIRST DAY OF SUMMER.....WOOO HOOO

Woke at 4:45 (yeah, I was late), went to gym.

Leg day today.  Check out the weights on the squats!!!

Leg Extension:
20# -- 12x
40# -- 8x
50# -- 6x

Decline-Seated Squats
90# -- 10x
180# -- 7x
200# -- 5x

Walking Lunges on Treadmill
1 minute at 1.5 speed, 9.0 incline
1 minute at 1.5 speed, 11.0 incline
1 minute at 1.5 speed, 12.5 incline

20 minutes on Treadmill at 2.0 incline and 4.0 speed

7:30 -- coffee and eggs (no turkey today)


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

Fit, check out my journal.


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

Good morning FG


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2002)

Hey Fade, how are you guys this wonderful Friday?

Hey, did you see the weights on my squats??


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

Yeah! Great lifts, woohoo.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

Good Morning girl!! Can you believe its FINALLY the First real day of summer!  COOL!!

DAMN GIRL... AWESOME WEIGHT ON THE SQUATS!! Are your legs feeling it now????? 
Have a great day sugar!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

POUTING!! Where are you fitgirl!!! ??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2002)

Awww....don't pout Princess.

I'm just getting slammed here at work babe.   And the house duties are calling, the realtor is calling, the moving is calling, my chicken is calling from the fridge, the treadmill is calling me from the gym.....

Oy vey -- does is ever stop\???

Hope everyone is good in Houston.   I'd love to be on vacation visiting you and butterfly and fade.......instead of working.   But no can do right now.

hugs and kisses
T


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

HEY HONEY!! OH~ I totally understand girl.. I was just playing with you..and curious as to what you were up too! I am swamped at work too..but while eating my chicken I was roaming the forum! 
DON'T STRESS TOO MUCH HONEY! I know..I wish you could come visit..or we could go there!! Reality sucks sometimes!!

GO eat your chicken chicka! 
Hugs & kisses BACK AT YA DARLIN'


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I'm just getting slammed here ....  T



Um, how do I get there?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2002)

Do you really want directions???  

Hmmmm........


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2002)

Well, do you want directions via air or ground??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2002)

Oh, and in answer to your pm----

Absolutely nothing!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

Nothing?  You first then.

As to directions, the fastest way please....I don't want the slamming to be over when I get there....it will just beginning!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 21, 2002)

TP is cheating on me via PM!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> TP is cheating on me via PM!




you poor thing!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Nothing?  You first then.
> 
> As to directions, the fastest way please....I don't want the slamming to be over when I get there....it will just beginning!





Hop on a plane then please!!   DFW Airport.   Call me when you get there!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 21, 2002)

FG, he is so busted! How do we punish him for this?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2002)

Hmmm.....  I'm sure whatever it is, he won't be complaining


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 21, 2002)

hiya, how's it goin?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

Busted?  Who me?  I am not sure I have done anythig wrong but that doesn't mean I'd be adverse to your punishment!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

I just love TP'S new avatar!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks P, glad you like it!  Believe it or not its my FIRST avatar!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 24, 2002)

*06/24/02*

:
Hi all -- hope everyone is doing well today.   Just gettin' on to post workout really quickly.  I have a lot to do today and am only going to be here half day tomorrow because we close on our new house.....WOOOO HOOOO

Woke up 4:30, got dressed went to gym.
Cardio only this morning -- and stretching too.
25 minutes treadmill
20 minutes bike

I did so much packing and lifting boxes this weekend that I really only wanted to do cardio.


7:15 -- black coffee and 2 scrambled egg whites and 1 whole.
9:30 -- 3 slices of turkey and water
12:30 -- Italian grilled chicken and water.
3:30 -- 1 carton of egg beaters with turkey mixed in and water.
(I know, late -- but I's a busy lady)



Today is a no carb day and the first day of Week 4.  
Two more weeks to go after this one.   I can not wait for the end.  Besides the little slip ups here and there, I've pretty much stayed on track.   Very proud of myself!!

Gotta get to work.  Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: 06/24/02*



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Two more weeks to go after this one.   I can not wait for the end.



Congrats on the house!  I told you it would get hard and some days are mentally harder than the other.  You have been doing great.  A couple of times you have needed a spanking but you really have done well.

So what is with this comment? Tired, frustrated?  All of the above?  You need to have a game plan for when you are done because if you go back to what you were doing you'll reverse and gains/improvements you've made.  Of course, if you need some help, thoughts ideas, I am here.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 24, 2002)

Actually....none of the above.   I'm feeling better than I have in a long time.  It was just an update really.   I can't wait for the end to see what I do in these last three weeks.

I have been thinking about the "after".   What do I do.   I certainly do not want to defeat the purpose.  But honestly, I don't think I can do this diet again.    You were definitely right -- it was hard and mentally hard.   I have learned a lot about my diet/nutritional needs though.  I've also learned that I need more cardio than I was getting before I started this program.

What do you suggest?   BTW -- I love the muscular pic in your journal.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

Good Morning Fitgirl!! Congratulations on closing the house tomorrow!!! Yeah!!! I know your excited! I can't believe your program is almost over..that kinda went by fast! You did do great! I don't believe I could have done it! Unless somebody was paying me money! SOOOO Good Job sooo far!! 
Have a great day!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

Okay I posted a long response and it didn'yt take -- I HATE THAT!

Bottom line, I have lots of ideas but I need you to think about the following:

1) what you liked and didn't like about the diet
2) what are your short term goals
3) long term goals
 and I will need (in about 2 weeks) updated stats comparing them to the beginning (so I don't have to flip back) and updated pics.

Think about this and we'll figure out something that will work for you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 24, 2002)

Can Do!!  
I'll work on it and I'll let you know.
Thanks doll face


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

damnit I had to LOOK for your journal just to tell you hi!!

HI!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 24, 2002)

I know      I've been put on the bottom of the totem-pole.

But you found me....so, hi to you too   
Are you busy today?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey!! Your not on the bottom of my list though!!   
ya I am busy today! Its been one crazy Monday..And I'm counting down the MINUTES now!! 55 MINUTES!
How about you??


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

Your top is tops in my book too!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

oh geez!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

corny huh?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

Totally!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

I know but I had too!  Plus she has been relatively MIA.  I figured it would get some kind of comment, but alas, it hasn't.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

I know..where did she go???   

lol..fg..if u look in your journal...I am always looking for you! I am lame huh!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Your top is tops in my book too!



Yeah???   Back at ya babe


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 24, 2002)

Sorry guys.....I know I'm MIA.    But even though it isn't much -- money is the key motivator and duty calls

_awww, who am I kidding?  I was busy browsing through my new issue of Oxygen...._  

Getting ready to go home guys.   I hope you have a great evening.    

Oh, and thank Princess....I know you're always in here.   You and TP are staples in my diet!!   LOL....oh that sounded like I eat you.
OOOOO that sounded even worse.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes, Yes it did


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Sorry guys.....I know I'm MIA.    But even though it isn't much -- money is the key motivator and duty calls
> 
> _awww, who am I kidding?  I was busy browsing through my new issue of Oxygen...._
> ...




Hmmm, you suggesting a 3-way.....hmmm, I'm game if P is!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

oh damn Fitgirl.. that sounded bad!! THANKS FOR MAKING ME LAUGH SWEETIE!! YOUR SOOO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!    

Have a great night Honeypie

TP.. I dont know if I amgame for a 3 way... let me ask Matt if I can.. NOT!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

oh ya.. is that Oxygen good Girl? I might go buy it! I love that mag!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh well its just me and you FG!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

5 MINUTES! THANK GOD!!!! This place has been a madhouse..
Talk to you guys tomorrow Fitgirl, TP, & DVLMN!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 25, 2002)

*06/25/02*

*CLOSING TODAY!!!!*

I'M SO EXCITED   

Now if only I could get a raise, I could pay for it!!!   

gotta get to work because I'm leaving at 1:00 today.   I just wanted to say hello to everyone and tell you to have a great day.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 25, 2002)

Awww....thank you tweetie pie!
How are you this morning?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

Doing well, I get my oatmeal today!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 25, 2002)

Me too!!!!  About to go make it right now.


----------



## lina (Jun 25, 2002)

Congrats on the closing today!!! 

Oooo-oooooooh!!! Sooo exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have fun today!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

Hey HON~ CONGRATS ON CLOSING!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I will call your boss and tell him to give you a raise.. LoL!!!

HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!!!!!! & GOOD LUCK BABE!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks  everyone!   
P -- if you could call him, that would be great!  I hope you have more influence than I do.....


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

HMMM??? WHATS HIS NUMBER??

Ya right..he would be like.."who are you again?"
LoL!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

Maybe we all should call him. lmao

Congrats on the closing there FG.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 25, 2002)

yeah, everyone call and just say that you called to get some information and I was more than helpful and he should give me a raise.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

LoL good idea!

LET US KNOW how it goes girl! Talk to ya tomorrow!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 26, 2002)

*06/26/02*

ALL CLOSED!!   WOO HOO

I'm so happy to own that house now!  Now I have to start packing and bust a move on it too   

Not that great of a workout this morning, but it was ok.   I really wasn't  in the mood for it.  I wasn't feeling well last night and just did not want to get up this morning.   BUT -- I did it anyway.

40 minutes cardio and shoulders

Got to work very early this morning and am having my scrambled eggs, green bell pepper, turkey and coffee already.

12:18 -- diced chicken, black beans on a bed of brown rice mixed all together with hot sauce and lime juice and water to drink.

WHAT???   Did I mention it was a high carb day??

Boy am I going to be eating lunch early today.
Hope everyone is doing well today.       I have a lot to do, so I'll get going, but I should be around.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 26, 2002)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

YEAH! Congrats girl! I know your really excited and glad that closing is over with! 
Sorry you didn't feel well last night~ I know that stinks! But I am very proud of you for going to the gym this morning anyway... your a lot better than me..I would have slept in! 
Have a great day (Hey I am eating my eggs to ~ from the eggbeater cartons.)


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

ooops


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 26, 2002)

ooops what??


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

Oh I almost posted my food in your journal!! 
HI!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 26, 2002)

Congrats on the house FB.....


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 26, 2002)

Hi FG!

I haven't cheated yet- It'll be in my journal in a bit.......

Congratulations on closing on the new home!!! That is  a great feeling, isn't it?

Be Well...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

hey I want a house now. 

but congrats, it has to feel awesome.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 26, 2002)

Oh yeah, it feels great.   But now I have to work on getting all of the utilities on, packing, moving, unpacking, cleaning, re-arranging....sheeesh!!!!

And I have a pool table.   

Oh well....it will be fun.  When we get all done, we can go in my back yard and jump in my pool.....!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

need some help moving?

But you gotta cover the plane ticket. But we could get ya moved in a day and chill by the pool the day after.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

SOUNDS LIKE FUN DVLMN!!! What do ya say FG?!!

Cool .. a pool table!! I am getting good at playing! Matts parents got one 2 months ago..and thats all he does now!

Your Gonna love your new home and pool!! Lucky duck! I want one too now!! 
ONE MORE YEAR!

I hate packing/unpacking! HEY Are u gonna redecorate or anything.. BUTTERFLY could give ya some awesome tips!! (Not me man.. I will need to hire someone)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 26, 2002)

We'll probably do a little redecorating.   I know for sure I have to re-do the master bathroom and the kitchen walls.   The wall paper those people had in there is just horrid!!

Number one, I don't like wall paper.    Number two, it's even worse when it's that awful, little bity print, english ivy.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

looks like you turned down the offer to help move though. 

and I was lookin forward to the relaxing by the pool the day after. hehehe


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

ewwwwww that wallpaper does sound horrible..puke is right! I hate wallpaper too!!  
Have fun girl!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

FG~ whenever u have time later..I posted a pic of my puppy~ Kody~ In my journal!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

Where are you at??????? You okay?????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 27, 2002)

girl....I am being slammed so hard this morning -- I can barely breath.
_damn that TP is good....he's slammin' me all the way from NY_


Hope you all are okay!!   I'll check in later.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

oh!! Sorry honey! I am kinda busy too..SUX huh

How does Tp do that?? Slam ya that far away!! I hope he don't come after me next!

Have fun..I will talk to ya later!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

How ya doin today?  Feeling better I hope.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey everyone.   How are you today?  sorry I've been so elusive lately.   Things have been really hopping here at work for a change.   I kinda like it too.  I think it's about to get really hairy too.

Yes, I am feeling better thanks for asking.   I wasn't too sure Tuesday night because when I was getting ready for bed, my chest was hurting kinda bad.  I have that high cholesterol thingy and family history of heart disease ya know.   So anytime that sort of thing happens, I get a little worried.   None the less, I called my doctor right away yesterday morning and I have an appointment with him on Tuesday morning.

So, dvlmn, sorry I didn't reply to you.   the closing went wonderfully.  We've already got our lease back check too.   That's going towards buying a lawn mower.   We didn't have one, we were spoiled to the luxury of having a service do it for us.

My cardio workout wasn't that great this morning, so I think I'm going for another little run and/or walk around my neighborhood this afternoon after work.  Diet is going pretty good.   I'll try tomorrow to get back to writing it all down.  
Well, I gotta get wrapped up and ready to go if I'm going to work out.   See you guys later.   
I hope everyone has had a great day.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Yes, I am feeling better thanks for asking.   I wasn't too sure Tuesday night because when I was getting ready for bed, my chest was hurting kinda bad.  I have that high cholesterol thingy and family history of heart disease ya know.   So anytime that sort of thing happens, I get a little worried.   None the less, I called my doctor right away yesterday morning and I have an appointment with him on Tuesday morning.
> 
> My cardio workout wasn't that great this morning, so I think I'm going for another little run and/or walk around my neighborhood this afternoon after work



Enjoy the little run/walk since soon you'll be in your new neighborhood. 

The chest could have been from the stress of the closing. It's hard to sign your name on that line with all that money to pay back. I know how that goes, did that once in MN but then got divorced so I let her have it. 

have a great night.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey honey!! I hope everything goes okay at the Dr. on tuesday. The heart is nothing to mess around with!! (I have heart trouble, and know all about chest pains) Stress does do it to ya too a lot of the times!! I know mine is hurting right now since I just got in a fight w/ hubby..
anyway... enjoy your walk tonight girl!!  and have a good night!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Hey honey!! I hope everything goes okay at the Dr. on tuesday. The heart is nothing to mess around with!! (I have heart trouble, and know all about chest pains) Stress does do it to ya too a lot of the times!! I know mine is hurting right now since I just got in a fight w/ hubby..
> anyway... enjoy your walk tonight girl!!  and have a good night!



Uh oh, take it he didn't want turkey for dinner?

j/k had to try to make ya laugh.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

LoL~~ ya right! He don't eat ANYTHING I eat!!! 

thanks for making me laugh.. and he didn't take out my turkey either!!! I called him and he was at his moms.. sooo I don't know what I am gonna eat.. thats okay..not that hungry!! 
I THINK I WILL JUST GO SHOPPING


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2002)

lol......
he didn't stay at mom's did he?  That's what the woman does.  Tell him he has his roles mixed up!!! 

Naw....seriously, I hope it's nothing big.   I hate fights with my hubby.  I've learned now though _(and you do learn quickly)_
what is arguable and what is not even worth the breath it takes to say it.

I'll pm you girly - I have some questions for ya and something to tell you.
Have a great day.
I'll be on more later.   I need to get some things done this morning.   AND FOR GOD'S SAKE WILL SOME BODY BRING ME MORE COFFEE!!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

Holy shyt what have I missed here.....chest pains.....P spending the night alone.... hope everyone is feeling better


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> girl....I am being slammed so hard this morning -- I can barely breath.
> _damn that TP is good....he's slammin' me all the way from NY_



FG, for you half way across the country is nothin' babe!  

Glad you are feeling better!

TGIF!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 28, 2002)

Good Morning Fitgirl..
oh it was a good arguement..definalty worth fighting about..I will tell ya about it in a PM!  (One hint.. $$$$)
I feel better though today.. we did make up last night.. (NOT LIKE THAT KUSO) and hes taking me to lunch today! AND he brought me flowers last night!

Ya got something to tell me darlin?? Hurry~ Pm me!

I would bring you coffee if I could!! Sorry!!! 
Have a great day


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 28, 2002)

Somebody is kissing some major butt. lmao 

at least you won cutie.  

gmorning FG


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 1, 2002)

*07/01/02*

OH MY GOSH -- JULY 1.   
Where has the first of this year gone??

We have been busy people though.  Now the whole house thing.  I'm trying desperately not to let my workouts slip because of the move, but....I was only at the gym on Saturday.  I missed Sunday.
Oh well, at least I was back at it this morning.  And my workout partner is back, so I don't feel so lonely anymore    

Today was legs and cardio.
I'll write it all in later.

Gotta get to work, lots to do today.   
Oh BTW -- I don't know how much I'll be on this week.   Not only is it a short week, but we may be getting new policies in that will more than likely triple our *(my)* workload.

More later.  Hope everyone has a wonderful day and a wonderful FOURTH!!!  (someone find a star spangled smilie)


----------



## Jenny (Jul 1, 2002)

Hey Fitbabe! 

Haven't visited you for a long time! How's everything?
Just came back from Greece yesterday.. had a fun week in the sun.. Back to sweden.. rainy and grey.. it suxs! 

Hope you're having a good monday!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 1, 2002)

Morning FG!  Getting slammed again this week to huh?

I posted some pics in the members forum, BTW.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2002)

Good Morning honey!!!
We do need a Red white and Blue Something smiley!!! 

Have a great day chick!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 1, 2002)

Hey princess...how is ya sveeethaarrtttt??

Hope you have a great day too!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2002)

Hey girl.. Hes doing great! We are much better now! Thanks for asking!! He leaves for Missouri tomorrow afternoon.. so after tonight I will not see him till Sunday..

HOW ARE YOU????


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 1, 2002)

FG- thought you'd like to know.....

I successfully got into the GYM at 5:40 a.m. today and was showered, and back home by 6:50 a.m. I also didn't cheat this past week!

I knew you'd be watching!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 1, 2002)

Oh my gosh tgk.....I am so proud of you!!!  

You Go Boy   

I am watching.    How did it feel getting up that early?  How do you feel now?   Doesn't it just make you feel invigorated?  It does me.

This is my last two weeks for anyone needing to know.   I AM BEING SO STRICT ON MYSELF TOO.   MY DIET OVER THE WEEKEND CONSISTED OF MAINLY CHICKEN, FISH AND SWEET POTATOES.   

So, what does that mean?   Finished pics in two weeks!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2002)

Go Fitgirl!! WOW 2 WEEKS LEFT!! Time flys! You will do Awesome!
And good job on the meals this weekend!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 2, 2002)

Hello everyone!!     Princess, how are you this morning babes?


----------



## kuso (Jul 2, 2002)

Morning FB.....how you doing??


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey girl! I am good. How are you doing today!??!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

gmorning FG, how's it goin?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 2, 2002)

hey dvlmn and kuso...doing good here.   how about you guys?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

Just workin, trying to get everything done. Plans changed so I'm leaving for San Diego tonight. Going to try to drive overnight so I don't fry on the drive.  

But won't be back til the tuesday after so going to push back the start of my diet an extra day or two. But I'll be doin it soon.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 2, 2002)

FG- successfully up in the 5 a.m. ranges for the last two days. I am enjoying it.

I do find it invigorating. And I also found the other people who were up at those hours a happier bunch- very talkative!

I have to keep pushing it though if I am going to make this a habit. You get credit for getting me to try it .


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> FG- successfully up in the 5 a.m. ranges for the last two days. I am enjoying it.
> 
> I do find it invigorating. And I also found the other people who were up at those hours a happier bunch- very talkative!
> ...



After a while it just becomes habit. Hard part is if you start staying up to late. That's when it's a real challenge to wake up that early.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 2, 2002)

> Originally Postd By dvlman666****
> 
> After a while it just becomes habit. Hard part is if you start staying up to late. That's when it's a real challenge to wake up that early.




DVL- I agree, I have been making an effort to get to bed by 10 p.m. at the latest over the past few days. It has made a big difference.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 2, 2002)

I'm so proud of you tgk.   It does become habit.   Probably after about a week or so of doing it.  I'm glad you like it.

I love getting up that early.   One other thing I've found is that after you become acclimated to getting up that early.   If you have to go back to working out at night for some reason, you will be up all night long.   I know I am if I have to work out at night.   It just gets you so hyped up that I have a hard time coming down.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

That's true FG, but also after you get used to going in the morning and there being less people and stuff. It's frustrating to go at night, I hate having to wait for equipment. lol

I get kind of spoiled because in the mornings it's almost always the same people so we kind of all know what days people do what, so the equipment is almost always open.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 2, 2002)

Oh Dvl....that is so true!!!    

I'm glad you said that.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

Thats why I have to wait till 9pm to go to the gym.. so I have the place to myself!! nobodys there. I wish I could be like you guys and workout in the mornings.. I do have lots more energy all day! But, with my hubbys work schudule its kinda impossible! 

But you are all doing AWESOME!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 2, 2002)

yep, except for me whose not eating enough lately to keep an ant alive!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

uh oh FG do I need to send you food?  you know that's not good for ya. right.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

why are you not eating enough lately hon? Just don't feel good?? whats the deal babe?? u okay??


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey FG, sounds like you're doing great! Can't wait to see your pics. And here are a few patriotic smilies for you:


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

OH THOSE ARE COOL Gardening girl!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 2, 2002)

I'm just not hungry.   I told TP as far as the workouts go, they are really good.   My diet hasn't been bad as far as what I eat.  It's just that I'm having to literally cram food down my throat just to get my meals.   It seems lately, that I'm not hungry at all!!!!

I told him too that yesterday I went shopping at lunch and got a new pair of shorts.   They were one size smaller than I wore just three weeks ago and they are still baggy around the waist.  

GG, how are you hon?   Hope you're doing okay.  Haven't spoken to you lately.   How's everything with you.   Pics in two weeks


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

Oh not to worry.. I go through that all the time.. "just not hungry" ... ! You will be fine!! 
Thats soo awesome about your shorts girl! I bet you were real happy when U tried them on.. did u scream in the dressing room?? (or am I the only one who does that??)
great news girl!
can't wait to see pictures!!!!!


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jul 2, 2002)

Princess, that's one of my favorite smilies sites! Here's the link: http://pages.prodigy.net/rogerlori1/emoticons/pageindex.htm






FG, way to go on the shorts!!! That's great that you're making such progress.  I've been cycling carbs ala TP's plan too....my downfall is my fruitaholic tendencies! I have a hard time staying away from those Bing cherries. But I think I've overloaded on them at this point, so things should go more smoothly. My progress is pretty slow - my body has a very hard time losing weight - but my carb cravings are pretty much gone, so that alone makes me *very* happy!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 2, 2002)

Nice job so far GG, now you cut out those cherries and you should start seeing the pounds drop!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 2, 2002)

what do you think this little smilie/chicken is doing??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 2, 2002)

Oh.....this is going to be my new avatar


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Oh.....this is going to be my new avatar



ahahahh roflmao oh yeah, definately.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

OH MY GOD!! THAT IS FU$$$IN HILARIOUS FITGIRL!! I NEED THAT!!!   
 YOUR NUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> OH MY GOD!! THAT IS FU$$$IN HILARIOUS FITGIRL!! I NEED THAT!!!
> YOUR NUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!



you might wanna be more specific. lmao

did you want the chicken or the puter? lmao


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

oh shush it! I meant I needed that Laugh! GOOBER!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> oh shush it! I meant I needed that Laugh! GOOBER!!!



you are from TX, calling me a goober. lmao   just jokin around with ya.  

and I think my comment was pretty funny to ya know.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 2, 2002)

DV -- made me laugh -- and saved me the trouble of writing it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 3, 2002)

07/03/02

Hey peeps....happy day before Fourth of July day!!!

Hope everyone is having a great day so far.   Kinda busy over here and I need more coffee....


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

Good Morning Mrs. Fitgirl!! Happy day before fourth of July to you too!! Got any big plans? Do u work on Friday?? 
Have a great day.. I can tell I will be busy too! 

DVLMN~ What do ya mean.. people from Texas can't say Goober?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 3, 2002)

I only work half day.   Then I'm going home to pack more and start moving boxes sista'. 

Yeah.....hey, what's up with the people from Texas now??  We say goober all the time.   I like to just say goob.   But then my whole family has a thing for shortening any word(s).   
We made a joke about my sister in law one day.  We were at my mother in laws house cooking or something like that...and my sister in law asked someone to get the salt and pep from the cab.

We started laughing and then shortened it to S and P in the C.
I know...I know....that was way off in left field, I just had to say that......


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

Thats too funny Fitgirl!! I shorten stuff a lot too!! 

COOL~ half a day! Enjoy your afternoon!!


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

Hi FG 

*giggle* Every time I pop in here you are drinking your cup of coffee!!!!  

That smilie/chicken up there looks pretty obscene!!! 

Have a good 4th!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 3, 2002)

Girl...I'm a coffee junkie!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

yep she is!! I have never had a cup in my life!!! 

Well...except for one time when I mixed w/ milk.. I was like 15.. thought I was cool!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> yep she is!! I have never had a cup in my life!!!



And you are still this perky???


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2002)

LOL....P I can`t believe you are not a caffine junkie


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah P...how are you still that perky?   What are you taking girly?  Maybe I need some of it.


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2002)

Think maybe we all need some


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 3, 2002)

BTW, FG, you and I are having issues today!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

ME ~ PERKY~ NEVER!! LoL!!

I take my energy pills in the morning.. um.. dymaburn extreme.. but theres no caffeine in them.. Maybe its the "mu haung" stuff.. LoL.. 

I just like being happy I guess.. Cause even when I don't take those pills.. I am still okay!  


(Like I am going to tell u guys about my secret stash of drugs here..LoL...)
kidding!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

FG~~ CRAP WATCH OUT BABE!! You guys are having 'issues' today!! LOL...sounds like you two are married or something!! LMAO!!

I know why? wheres our food report.. oh or.. did u work out today??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 3, 2002)

Why am I in trouble??   What did I do??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 3, 2002)

I did work out today.   It was all cardio and abs.

This morning I had scrambled eggs with turkey and green bell pepper and regular coffee.

No mid morning meal and now I'm about to have some dhicken and black beans now with water......


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

I know, I know!! You didn't get TP A present!!!   

Okay girl.. I am proud of you for working out.. and eating clean! GOOD JOB SISTA!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 3, 2002)

a present???   What is it his birthday or something?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 3, 2002)

She doesn't even know!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

OMG!!!! FG~ YES GIRL.. ITS HIS BIRTHDAY!!!! Helloooooooooo


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh my gosh....

_ah hemmmm......_
_in my best Marilyn Monroe voice_

Happy Birthday to youuu
Happy Birthday to youuu
Happy Birthday Mr. Presideeenn*t*
Happy Birthday to yyyoooouuuuu

I truly am sorry babe.   I feel so bad now 
If I had your phone number I would call you and say happy birthday in person.  I would even mail you a card it I had your address.   Maybe a Godiva or two too.
Oh, I've been so busy, I haven't been anywhere else besides here this morning.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 3, 2002)

Send me some of the bikini shots and you'll be forgiven.  And if the top fell off so be it!

No problem babe, just because everyone else knew including people I didn't know before and some newbies (since there is a whole thread!) doesn't mean I should have expected any birthday wishes from you right?

Seriously -- No prob!!!!!  I am in too good a mood....I am leaving for vacation NOW!  Talk to you on the 15th...stay good until then.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 3, 2002)

have a wonderful vacation love.    

Get some sand, sun and what drink starts with an S? 
Oh well....have one


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

damn.. I missed my friend leave!!! Fitgirl.. hope you have a great afternoon off.. and a great 4th!! 

Loved your song in your greatest Marilyn voice! Your too cute!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 5, 2002)

07/05/02
Working today, but only until noon.   Actually I think I'll only be answering the phone today because I really have nothing to do.
No workout this morning -- I was up until 11:30 last night helping the hubby finish working on the pool table.  We're all done though and now we have to start packing more so we can move in this afternoon.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 5, 2002)

Fitbabe,

Did you see my important announcement in the Open Chat. Are you going to support your country.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 5, 2002)

I'll go look right now.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 5, 2002)

Thanks for your support FB.  

I am tempted to come help you move just so I can watch.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 5, 2002)

OK....what are you gonna do?  come help me move or watch?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 5, 2002)

Well ah, well ah, ah, WATCH!!!! Yummy.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 5, 2002)

Well....since you put it that way!!   Okay


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi ebery-body!!   How are my peeps today?
good here, just tired.   Cleaned and moved and cleaned and then cleaned more....all...weekend....long!!

Beautiful though.   I can't wait until I get some pics to upload for everyone.   I think I'll be taking some this afternoon when we go back over there so I can steam clean the carpets.    My shoulders and back are sore from working all weekend, but at least I did get some rest and relaxation by the pool on Sunday!!  

Well, this is my last week on TP's program.   I think I've done pretty good.  Still having trouble getting all of my meals for lack of hunger, but that's better than gorging myself on something bad, right?

Tomorrow I should be back to posting all of my meals and workouts as I'll be back in the gym in the morning.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2002)

Hey honey! I bet you are tired and ready to be finished moving and cleaning!! Thats cool though that you got to relax by the pool finally!! Yeah!!! 
I cannot wait to see pictures!!
Have a great day!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 8, 2002)

FG- long time no type! Sorry......

I hope you're holiday was good.  I feel your soreness. I'll give you a back rub You can see I have big hands.....

Can't wait to see your latest pics. I'm puttin some in on the 13th.

You should swing by my journal & see em..

take care!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 8, 2002)

I'll be sure to check those out on the 13th!!    

I tell ya, I need a back rub!!!!

Holiday was good, how about yours?


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 8, 2002)

FG-
It was so relaxing that I'm having trouble re-engaging today. 4 days in the water- beach 3, pool 1. Food and drinks, friends & family, and sun, sun, sun. It was the best!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 8, 2002)

Ohhh, I can definitely sympathize with you about the sun.   I'm such a sun worshipper!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi gorgeous hope the move went well and nothing got broken.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2002)

FG you need to start a new thread girl.
I want to read about your progress but having over 1500 posts seems a little over welming.
Give it a thought.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 8, 2002)

I have so been thinking about that J'Bo, thanks for the input.   You are totally right!!

I am going to do that probably at the end of this week.   I'll get some help from dvlmn on the pic compost and I'll also post  before and after stats with that too.

This way I can have a fresh start and everything should be good to go from there.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Hi gorgeous hope the move went well and nothing got broken.



Kinda hard to believe nothing did get broken -- but in the immortal words of DDP, "That's a good thing."


----------



## craig777 (Jul 8, 2002)

Happy to hear that nothing got broken.  

Last week of TP's program huh, then what.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 8, 2002)

After this week is over, we're going to sit down and discuss what has happened and what I'd like to do and where I'd like to go from there.     He's going to help me with a program that I can use from here on out and really stick with, ya know.

I think I've pretty much stuck with it and I'm pretty happy with the results.   Something I didn't count on though was the fact that for the past three weeks, I haven't been hungry.   My appetite has decreased tremendously to say the least.   I'm literally having to make myself eat just to get my meals.  (I know you've all heard me say that a few times over the past two weeks or so, sorry).


----------



## craig777 (Jul 8, 2002)

It is nice when you see great results and it just makes you feel great inside.  

I am going to really get serious now about watching my eating. I have 16 weeks to go, not that I ate badly but I didn't worry if I cheated a little here and there. I am going to pick up the cardio also.  

Feel free to post pics whenever you like.   You are a beautiful lady.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 8, 2002)

You are so sweet!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 8, 2002)

Awwww,  

Just stating the facts ma'am.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2002)

hey angel!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi Fitgirl.. man I missed all this talk today! 
Hope you have a great night darlin'


----------



## Stacey (Jul 9, 2002)

***BUMP***

WAKE UP GIRL!! 
Have a good day!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey T~

How's things been going???  Been gettin a lot of rain?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

hi there, FG  i'm bacckkkkk.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 9, 2002)

HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY YOUR BACK DVLMN!!! YEAH!!! HOW WAS IT?????  WE MISSED U!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

**blushing** really ya missed me?  

I had a great time, I'll have to put a little into my journal. Got a really cute picture with my friends son after the fair. lmao He fell asleep while I was carrying him on my shoulders. lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 9, 2002)

You can post it here.....I wanna see it!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

I have to get it off the camera first it's at home. 

was a weird night last night, got home at 12:30, and found out that my roommate is leaving to go back to Wisconson the end of august. So now I have a month and a half to find a place to live.

that or move to San Diego, friends there said I could stay with them til I found a job. But just not sure if I want to take the chance by just picking up and going without a job already set for me down there.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 9, 2002)

Why don't you keep the place and advertise for a new roomie?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

because he put the whole deposit down, and since he doesn't have a job up there needs it back to live on. And I don't ahve enough to cover that plus the chance of a month to find another roommate to take his place. I just haven't been able to save taht much up.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

oh check this out, sounds like a bad jerry springer rerun.

my roommate's ex-gf turned lesbian and broke up with him. And 1.5 weeks ago he went to her wedding and gave her away to another chic. Now when he moves back he's going to live with them.  and no neither of the girls are gonna have sex with him. lmao


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 9, 2002)

WHAT???    
That is jakked up!!!


Well, I guess your apartment situation is solved........you'll just have to move to Texas


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

oh really?  you have enough room for me?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 9, 2002)

I do have enough room....but I didn't  say you'd have to move to Texas and move in with me.   I just said you'd have to move to Texas.

Things are cheaper in Texas and they're bigger!!   You'd fit right in!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

ahahah yeah I heard things are bigger in texas.  

Just that would be really interesting since I still wouldn't have a job there.  

But hey I'd pay rent.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> But hey I'd pay rent.




Oh, hhmmmmm -- I might have to think about that then.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2002)

I visited there once DVL .. things are bigger there!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I visited there once DVL .. things are bigger there!



sounds good to me dude.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

here's that picture I was telling you about.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2002)

LOL....that is the cutest thing I've ever seen.   I wanna take a nap up there too!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 10, 2002)

Awww Dvlmn that is a precious picture.  

Good morning Fitbabe.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2002)

good morning craig.....how are you this morning?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm doing good today.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2002)

morning FG


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2002)

Good morning NT.   How are you today doll?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2002)

really really good thanks.  And your fine self?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm good.   Just oh so tired with all of the cleaning and moving and not getting to bed until midnight every night.    

I'm not used to this stuff!!   
But it's a good thing.   Pretty soon we'll be in our new home and having loads of fun in the sun by my pool.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2002)

excellent ... a pool party at FG's   he he he

and clothes are optional?  Opps ... vacation mode still lingering ..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2002)

No, that's quite alright.......clothes are optional -- you are correct!!  LOL


----------



## kuso (Jul 10, 2002)

Morning FB........did I hear you are gonna be nekkid??


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2002)

he he ... another clothing optional convert!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 10, 2002)

thanks craig and FG. It was cute the little guy lasted a whole 10 minutes before he fell asleep. lol

how you doing today FG?  oh yeah I added new pix to my Far Beyond Driven journal. Well that and the diet if you would like to look over it for me please.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey Dvlmn~ Thats such a cute picture of the little guy!! Awwww!

Hi FG~ whatcha up to this afternoon honey??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks princess.  he's cool a bit spoiled but still very cool.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm working and really wishing I could leave early to go work on the house a bit.    I really need to be at my old house packing it up.    We have a lot of packing to do!!!!

I'm leaving promptly at 4:30 today....maybe a little earlier if I can get away with it and go home to pack for a couple of hours and then head over to the new house to do more cleaning and paint.

Man, I can't wait for the day I get to go home, put on my swim suit and go lay out for a while by my beautiful pool!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 10, 2002)

How much longer do you have to move out of the old place?

Once your done with that part things will slow down. Moving is one of the things I hate the most. That's why I never ever move slowly. I always just get a big truck and load it all up.  Seems to make it less stressful. 

wohohooo FG in a swimsuit by the pool.  Your taking pix at the end of this week right?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm taking pics probably on Sunday....if not it be Monday.

The actual moving date is the 18th.   That's when the movers are coming with their big truck to load everything up.  We had so much to do before we actually get in the new house though.   And you know how that goes......a 1 hour little fix up turns into 3 days!  We had to vaccum, steam clean the carpets, the previous owners never had garage door openers installed so we had to do that, they put a wall between the two car and one car portions of the three-car garage so we had to take it down, haul off the 400 bags of trash they left, paint the garage floor, paint the puke yellow room and the muddy grey wall that they let their kids paint....

OHHHHH IT'S AN ON GOING ORDEAL!!
Thank God for Coors Light....yes I had one last night!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 10, 2002)

lol, yeah sounds like a major rat race. But in the end sounds like you'll have an awesome house.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2002)

No kidding.. I bet you did need that coors light at the end of last night! 
Damn, they left a mess .. sorry girl.. 
Its gonna look badass when you guys are all done!
have fun tonight!! Get some sleep to sista!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 11, 2002)

Hello everyone!! 

Ha...hahahahahaah.....get some sleep?   I didn't even get home from working on the new house last night until 12:00am.  

It is gonna look badass.   I took a couple of pictures last night of the house (pre-decoration).   As soon as we're done, I'll take more.

Oh, I'm thinking of changing my gym membership to Gold's.   Is anyone at a Gold's?   Please tell me how you like it.   Thanks


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2002)

morning FG!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2002)

Good Morning sweetie! Oh man.. you didn't go home till Midnight! damn!!! ARE WE SLEEPY TODAY!?!

Have a good day girl


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey NT....how are you babe?

P -- man, I am so sleepy.  I"m working on my third cup of coffee this morning and I've taken my Hydroxycut too!


----------



## kuso (Jul 11, 2002)

Morning all


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2002)

dang girl!!
I know I can barely keep my eyes open too! SUX!
(maybe i should have a cup of coffee..  
I was up till 1:30 am w/ Matt.. got up at 6:45! AND I would be okay.. but I didn't take my Dymaburn pills.. wow.. Maybe I am addicted to those things! 

GOT ANY TOOTHPICKS??


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

Morning T   Hey are you are you not moved into your new home???  

Be careful sweetie with the coffee and Hydroxy-cut...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 11, 2002)

Morning FG. 

How's it going? Sorry to hear about all the work. But it'll all be worth it once your moved in. 

I go to Golds up here, it's cool and if you like lifting more than socializing it's awesome. People just seem to be more focused, I've had memberships at Balley's and 24hr before and they were more like a social club(Well at least the ones I went to).

But best thing to do is go see if they have a pass for you to go check it out. I know ours will give you a 5 day trial membership to make sure if you like it or not.  This is the best because Golds doesn't actually own the gyms, the owners pay golds for the rights to use the name.  They all have agreements but from what I've seen every gym is different. Even between the 6 we have up here in the bay area. 

I think you'd like it though.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 11, 2002)

Afternoon FG!!
Sorry to not touch base in a while....

I have been on a sabbtical. Not really posting too much as I find this site kinda addicting. Hope all is well in FG-land


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2002)

HEY FG~ I have heard all good things about GOLDS also!!  I like my 24hr though..its not like DVLMNS 24hrs!~~  I workout when I go!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> HEY FG~ I have heard all good things about GOLDS also!!  I like my 24hr though..its not like DVLMNS 24hrs!~~  I workout when I go!



Your one of the few and the proud. good job.   I'd actually worked graveyard shift for one for a while. It was funny alot of times.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi FG!
On my vacation in Las Vegas I worked out at a 24hr Golds. I have to say they had LOTS of different equipment. And the atmosphere was nice also. The gym seemed to be geared towards "serious" fitness people too


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 11, 2002)

wow they have a golds open 24hrs a day in vegas.  sweet the ones here close at 1. 

But we meant 24hr fitness vs. Golds 

were do you usually work out at leslie?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2002)

thanks Dvlmn!

WOW a 24hr golds in Vegas.. that would be neat holding a coors light on the treadmill...just kidding!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 11, 2002)

lmao do they have slot machines in front of the treadmills?  They are everywere else around there. lmao

The faster you run the better your chances of winning?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 11, 2002)

Ahahahaha......The faster you run the better your chances of winning......

I would run my ass off, that's for sure.   I'd be the one making all those little lights and sirens going off -- you know most of the people in front of the slots are always the old women that wear their purse around their necks with their little Mai Tai's in their purse so no one steals it!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I'd be the one making all those little lights and sirens going off --



I thought you already do that?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 11, 2002)

I could you make your lights and sirens go off!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I could you make your lights and sirens go off!!!!!!!!!!



you a little flustered there cutie. 

and go for it. **efg**


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2002)

that was hilarious Fitgirl!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 11, 2002)

P -- how are you this afternoon hon?

it's pretty hard to fluster me dvlmn!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2002)

I'm okay.. very busy! How are u sweetie!??  
are ya still tired?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> it's pretty hard to fluster me dvlmn!!



hahah that's always good. 

how you doin this afternoon?  you close to going home yet?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2002)

sorry I missed that.....as you can tell, I was goooonnneee!!!

I had to go home and try to just chill out for a minute.    I went home, changed clothes and sat down on the couch -- next thing I know, my hubby is waking me up!!

Dvlmn.....how are you today cheesecake....uh, I mean beefcake!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

good morning FG!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2002)

good morning P.....how is your morning so far?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

sooooo far soooo good~! THANKS! I am actually above water now.. not drowning in work today!! HOW are you? Did ya go to bed late last night again! (I did, but I feel good today.. cause its friday!!!!) Have a great one!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 12, 2002)

gmorning FG, doin good, handled the first no carb day good. Seemed to lack energy this morning. But I figure once my body adapts to the new diet I'll be ok. 

any plans for the weekend?

glad you took a few minutes to relax yesterday


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

HEY FG~ Whatcha up too???

Hope you have a great weekend..let me guess. more packing?? 
I think you deserve some coors light tonight girl!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2002)

Weekend, Relax??  What's that??  Definitely more packing is in my future for this weekend.

And you are right, I do deserve a Coors Light.....I think I might have one


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

hey darlin! I know ya can't relax.. sorry!! But you will be able to VERY SOON!!!  
Heck ya, you deserve lots of coors light!!  ~ I SAID SO~ So go ahead!! LoL!!
I am drinking tonight!!  can ya tell I AM SOOOOOOOO READY FOR ONE!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 12, 2002)

make mine a bacardi silver please. 

hey since everybody is drinking maybe I should to.  

I hope you get some time to spare this weekend at least there FG. It'll all move no matter what, take an afternoon or evening to sit down and relax at least one day.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

I have never tried that stuff dvlmn.. is it yummy??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2002)

It would be yummy if were drizzled all over that pic you sent me of that "thong" Princess.

BTW -- how did you get that picture of Dvlmn?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2002)

I knew I loved him for some reason@!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 12, 2002)

pix of me?  are there some floating around that i dont' know about?

yeah Princess they are better than schmirnoff ice. they have more of a bite and rum flavor.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> pix of me?  are there some floating around that i dont' know about?




Oh yeah baby


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

Oh heck ya girl! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!! Your too funny girl!!
He sent it to me!!  Isn't he a Doll!! (in your terms)

Oh yum Dvlmn.. meaning in more ways than just the drink


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 12, 2002)

This could be scary. Hope didn't scare the heck outa ya or anything. lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2002)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2002)

He sent it to you??   

He never sends me anything like that!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

hahahahaha
Guess i am his favorite!! KIDDING!    

DVLMN~~ Is like what in the hell are u chicks talking about???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2002)

Maybe you should send him the pic??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 12, 2002)

lol, yes you have managed to make me curious. 

and when do we see the pix of your in your new bikini there FG


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

whats your email dvlmn??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 12, 2002)

dvlmn_666@hotmail.com


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

OH CRAP! FG.. I deleted it!!!
Ya gotta send it to him! 

Oh man.. that one was suppose to be saved!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 12, 2002)

oh man now that means I don't get Princess's email addy. 

hahah I already have FG's.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

hahahaha!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

hey FG.. you and me are the only ones roaming this site!! Sad huh!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

girl I am leaving in 5 minutes! I hope you have a wonderful weekend.. and please take a little time to relax!!

DVLMN~~ enjoy the pic! Have a great weekend too sweetie!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 12, 2002)

hey i'm here.   Why don't I count


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 12, 2002)

have an awesome weekend princess.  Cya next week.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

u were on this part though!  

Thanks you too cutie!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

see & now its just you and me.. roaming the online journals!! AWWW!

FG WHERE DID YOU GO??

BYE YA'LL!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2002)

hey girl.. good morning!! how was your weekend??
Hope your doing great!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey everyone -- hope you guys are doing okay!!!

Not on much this week but I wanted to stop in and say hello.   I am off on Thursday because of the move and then maybe off on Friday too....don't know yet.

Just wanted to stop in and say hello to everyone.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 15, 2002)

hiya cutie  hope ya had a good weekend and are doing good.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm doing okay....just busy and I would like to get outta here a little early today, but I know it isn't happening.   OH WELL.....

How was your weekend doll?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 15, 2002)

Oh yeah.....I need cheering up!!   I'm kinda bummed because I found out that we aren't getting that new business like we'd planned on and now that means I don't get my raise.  Oh well, I'm going to talk to my boss hopefully tomorrow and see what we can do.    If he can't do anything for me, that forces me to get a second job or another job!!

I already don't have enough time.....what am I going to do???
Maybe I can get a job at PB's club!!    What'ya say PB??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 15, 2002)

**holding up $5's** forget the club.  

sorry to hear about the business. sounds like the boat i'm stuck in right now. I might HAVE to move to san diego now. I can't find a place and i won't live in a studio 

hmmmm what can I do to cheer you up cutie?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey honey!! Sorry you guys didn't get the business~ I know your bummed about that. Geez Do you HAVE to get a 2nd job? That is going to be hard on you! Maybe your boss will work something out w/ you. Like see if you could work till 6pm.. instead of 5.. and come in early.. I don't know? hmmmmm???

Try and smile!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 15, 2002)

Well, I don't know if that will work.   I'm not an hourly employee.   I'm salaried because I'm management.

I'm going to have to do something.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2002)

oh crap. me too.. don't that stink huh!?? Maybe work a restraunt 3 nights a week? I know it sucks.. I have done that before.. I worked here (when I was 20) 8 hours.. then from  6 to 1 AM worked at Hooters! I was a tired chick though.. maybe I don't recommend that .. but I made a TON of money!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2002)

but then u could not workout or ever see your fam. NEVERMIND... ???? I will keep thinking?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 15, 2002)

That's the only part about it girl.....not working out anymore and if I do, I'll never have the time and not having enough time to spend with the family.....

I could definitely wear the tops for Hooters, but girly, I can't wear those tiny ass shorts........LOL


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2002)

Well ~ hmmm?? 

you have to have time for family thats for SURE!! I AM THINKING GIRL!!

Oh man, those shorts were horrible to wear.. but once you put on the SKIN TIGHT SHINY pantyhose They MAKE you wear.. its not sooo bad!  I could fill that top up now!!  Then..it was all about wonderbras! LoL!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 15, 2002)

wohwohoooo princess was a hooters girl.   oh yeah and there chickenwings are awesome. lol

wow FG, I'm sorry. I'll have to try to think of something for ya to.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2002)

SHHHHHH!! yes I was.. be very quiet about it!!   
Oh god.. I HATE those wings.. guess cause I had to serve them all the time!! 
Everyone else says their good too!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 15, 2002)

send me a pic and i'll keep it quiet.  

oh yeah and there philly cheese steak is good to.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2002)

UMMM?? I don't think I have any good pics.. just a few 'waist up' ones somewhere at my moms! 

FG.. Did u get to go home early sweetie?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 16, 2002)

hey Princess and dvlmn, how are you two this morning?
I didn't go home early yesterday P.   Just had to do some stuff and wrap up before I did go home.

Got lots to do....talk to you later


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2002)

morning FG!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 16, 2002)

morning NT....how are you?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2002)

very well, and yourself?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 16, 2002)

doing good, just extremely busy with the move!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2002)

when do you expect to have it all moved by?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey Honey~ good afternoon!! Seems like we are all BUSY at work!! Fun huh!! 
Have a great afternoon sweetie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 16, 2002)

I guess I should get on the ball and quit making excuses huh?

Yeah moving is tough.   Especially when you have to clean up after the people who were there previously while still trying to clean up and pack your old house.

So regardless......here's what I've had so far today!!

Breakfast:  Black Coffee and eggs wrapped in tortilla.   Probably could've done without the tortilla, but I was on the go and had to get the kidos to the sitter.

No mid-morning snack except for drinking water.

Lunch was a grilled chicken salad with almonds and oranges in it and water.

Right now it's 2:15 and I'm having some strawberries and grapes and drinking more water.   At least my water supply has not diminished.

I promise to get back on schedule as soon as my move is over.  So I'll probably be back to the gym on Monday morning since I haven't been there in almost two weeks.   I have been getting a workout though with lifting boxes and lowering them; painting (that's shoulders and arms right?); up the stairs, down the stairs, driving to and from houses, laying by the pool and doing 12 oz. curls, swimming, diving.......
Well, what do you think?  Have I worked out?

Oh yeah, I'll also be starting a new diary on Monday.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2002)

Your Too cute girl!! Don't worry about this stuff right now.. you are sooo busy with just LIFE right now! As long as your not sitting on your "A double S"~~ We are not going to yell at you! We know your moving.. and Damn that IS A loT of WORK RIGHT THERE!!  Thats good your diet is still good! 
Can't wait to see the new Journal!  
Take care!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I have been getting a workout though with lifting boxes and lowering them; painting (that's shoulders and arms right?); up the stairs, down the stairs, driving to and from houses, laying by the pool and doing 12 oz. curls, swimming, diving.......
> Well, what do you think?  Have I worked out?



hey is Mr. Miagi your trainer?  Sorry this part just reminded me of that old movie Karate Kid. lmao

How ya doin today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Why yes he is my trainer.....how did you find out???

hey, TP == are you gonna give me some old relic of a car too??


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2002)

You calling me miagi?

Before you get the car you need to learn to stroke better.  Up, down.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

HEY FG!! WAZ UP???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Before you get the car you need to learn to stroke better.  Up, down.




No you didn't!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2002)

WAZ UUUPPP wit 'chu??   How is ya P?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

Nada.. just working!!!  FUN! I am getting my hair colored tonight at Visible Changes.. I can't wait!! Its SOOO blond right now from the sun ~ and oh ya.. I tried coloring it this past weekend..and it got even blonder..not cool at all.. I want a light brown color.. thats my nat. color.. SOOO I am looking forward to that tonight!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't!!!




Did.  You accussed me of never participating.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2002)

Oh I just realized what I said....I meant painting, as in paint the fence.....such a dirty mind!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Well.....color me green with envy!!!!

You Stud


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

LMAO!! U 2 are crazy!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 17, 2002)

roflmao


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey F-G! 
How's everything! Enjoying your new home!? I bet you are!
Do you have a pool in your garden ?  that sounds nice..

Don't worry about not working out in the past weeks.. But now, get that cute butt of yours moving!!   

Have a nice day at work! I'm going home in 15 mins! 

Jen


----------



## Stacey (Jul 18, 2002)

hey girl.. how are u today?? Don't you guys close on the house today? Finally huh!
Have fun!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 18, 2002)

hiya fg  gmorning


----------

